# [Sammelthread] NFS Undercover



## push@max (28. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute, habe gerade den ersten Teaser Trailer zu NFS Undercover gefunden (mittlerweile NFS 13? )...naja so richtig scharf auf das Spiel macht mich das gerade nicht, nachdem die letzten Teile für mich eher enttäuschend waren.

First Look NfS: Undercover | Rennspiel | Xbox 360, PS3, PS2, Wii, DS, PSP: "Need for Speed: Undercover": Teaser-Video aufgetaucht

Vor paar Wochen hab ich gelesen, dass EA das Entwicklerteam aufgestockt und nun in 2 Teams geteilt hat. Somit soll jedes Team 2 Jahre Entwicklungszeit haben...aber die können das Rad auch nicht neu erfinden.

Was haltet ihr von dem jährlichen erscheinen eines neuen NFS?


----------



## da_Fiesel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Ein mal pro Jahr is zu viel. Merkt man definitiv an den letzten 2 vermurksten Spielen.
Sie sollten sich mindestens 2 Jahre Zeit lassen.
In einem Jahr kann man eben keine komplett neue Grafik-Engine aus dem Ärmel schütteln, und ne spannende, abwechslungsreiche Spielstory is da auch nich drin.
Andere Titel kommen auch nur alle 3-4 Jahre raus, manache brauchen sogar noch länger.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## exa (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

wie wärs mal mitm link zum video???


----------



## Fransen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



da_Fiesel schrieb:


> Andere Titel kommen auch nur alle 3-4 Jahre raus, manache brauchen sogar noch länger.



Duke Nukem

Aber Spass beiseite
Von den jährlichen Release eines neuen NFS halte ich auch nichts.

An den letzten beiden Spielen merkte man es besonders

2-3Jahre sollten die Entwicklerzeit haben und sich auch nehmen!!! damit das Spiel ausgereift wirkt und nicht nur angefangen, aber nicht zuendegebracht wird


----------



## da_Fiesel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



exa schrieb:


> wie wärs mal mitm link zum video???


 
das is da First Look to NFS UNdercover...must halt bissle schauen, das Video is auf der seite weiter unten...


----------



## da_Fiesel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

ich denk mal bei den läuft das so, dass wen sie eins rausbringen des andre schon wieder halb entwickelt ham, sich also Zeit mal nehmen, um was neues zu Entwickeln, zum Beispiel die Graik-Engine. Die packen auf die alte einfach immer neue Entwicklungen drauf, ohne mal (den notwendigen) Neustart zu machn


----------



## exa (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

ich weiß schon warum ich t-online, gmx und so als absoluten müll empfinde was news angeht... -.-

YouTube - Need for Speed Undercover


----------



## push@max (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



exa schrieb:


> ich weiß schon warum ich t-online, gmx und so als absoluten müll empfinde was news angeht... -.-
> 
> YouTube - Need for Speed Undercover



Ich bevorzuge diese Seiten was Hardware und Software auch nicht, allerdings stand noch bisschen Text dazu und das Video befand sich ja unten.


----------



## exa (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

ganz ehrlich ich will sowas auf den ersten blick, und nich nach 10 min suche... zudem seh ich da keinen link, kann aber auch dran liegen das t-online keine großen auflösungen unterstützt und ich hier bei 1920x1200 sitz...


----------



## push@max (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

hmm...10 min musste ich jetzt nicht suchen, weil sich das youtube-Video unter dem Bild bei mir befindet.


----------



## JimBeam (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Wird wieder ein mittelmässig bis schlechtes Game was die Leute trotzdem kaufen weil es Need for Speed heisst.

@exa ist nicht dein ernst oder? du klickst auf den Link und siehst sofort das Video, manche brauchen immer was zum motzen.


----------



## exa (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

ich würd dir ja gern recht geben, aber sieh selbst:


----------



## JimBeam (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Dann liegts an deinem Browser, eventuell irgend ein Werbeblocker oder so.
sry für OT


----------



## push@max (15. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Es gibt wieder News in Sachen NFS Undercover...erscheinen soll das Spiel am 18.11 und soll sich wieder auf die Wurzeln des Spiels besinnen.

PCGH - News: Need for Speed Undercover: erste Screenshots, 18.11. Release

Allerdings sehen die Autos in den ersten Ingame Screens echt arm aus... 

Erinnert mich an dieser Stelle an FIFA, da tut sich seid 03 auch nicht mehr viel und leider ist das bei der NFS Serie auch so.


----------



## boss3D (16. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Der Teaser-Trailer und die ganzen Screens lassen mich echt auf was großes hoffen ... 

Ich vermute, dass die Polizei dem Spieler einen Deal anbietet: Fährt man für die Cops als Undercoveragent, garantieren diese, das Strafregister zu löschen.

Jetzt freue ich mich schon richtig auf das Game. 

Was mich nur wundert, ist, dass EA das Spiel relativ kurz vor Release angekündigt hat.
_Andere Spiele werden fast ein halbes Jahr vor dem Release angekündigt (OF2, D3, ...)._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## da_Fiesel (16. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Naja wenigstens scheinen die sich wieder darauf besonnen zu ham auf den Urpsrungg zurück zu kommen.(Underground1&2, Most Wanted) Nur vill. ein wenig zu sehr. Die Screens erinnern mich doch sehr an Most Wanted. Ein Most Wanted mit Grafik-Mod. Die Grafik hat mich an MOst Wanted shcon etwas gestört...irgendwie  hat da bisschen die Frabe gefehlt. Alles son bisschen Trist gehalten. Sieht man auf den Screens jetzt wieder.

Naja mal schaun wies wird. Vill schaffen sies endlich wieder en gscheites NFS auf die Beine zu stellen.

MFG


----------



## boss3D (16. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Also meiner Meinung nach hat Most Wanted die beste Grafik aller NfS´s, wo man illegale Rennen fährt. Und gerade die Grafik in Undercover sieht meiner Meinung nach schon mal richtig gut aus. Mit Most Wanted könnte ich sie jedenfalls nicht vergleichen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (16. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Erinnern tun mich die Screens auch an Most Wanted...da ist man auch meistens/immer gefahren, als die Sonne unterging und alles so gelblich wurde...hat mir damals sehr gefallen, weshalb MW auf meiner NFS-Liste auch ganz oben steht.

Allerdings fehlt es den Autos irgendwie an Details, zu glatt, zu viel Spiegeleffekte...und in dem Spiel spielen die Autos eben die Hauptrolle


----------



## boss3D (16. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



push@max schrieb:


> Allerdings fehlt es den Autos irgendwie an Details, zu glatt, zu viel Spiegeleffekte...und in dem Spiel spielen die Autos eben die Hauptrolle



Lass den Entwicklern Zeit. Auch wenn es angesichts der relativ schlechten letzten Teile schwer fällt, vertraue ich den Entwicklern, dass sie Undercover eine super Grafik verpassen werden ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Also ich bin auch sehr gespannt auf den neuen Teil !
ich als echter NFS Fan , der ab Underground alle Teile Original hat, bin schon echt gespannt und die ersten Screen´s sehen gar net mal schlecht aus ! Nur das mit STORYMODUS wirkt etwas ..... naja ......geklaut ?

ZITAT :
Ihr schlüpft in *NFS Undercover* in die Rolle eines verdeckten Ermittlers, der den Auftrag hat, ein internationales Verbrechersyndikat zu infiltrieren und dieses letztendlich auszuschalten. Die Story wird dabei missionsbasiert vorangetrieben, d.h. ihr müsst Aufträge annehmen und Rennen fahren, um euch zu beweisen. Neben euch gibt es nur eine Person, die die wahre Identität des Spielers kennt – euer einziger Kontakt zur Außenwelt wird von Maggie O gespielt. Im Gegensatz zu *Pro Street* seid ihr aber kein Ryan Cooper oder jemand anders, sondern wieder ein namenloser Akteur, der kein Wort spricht. 

Quelle : Nfs-Planet.com

Weiß auch nicht .....wir werden sehen 


Mfg Micha


----------



## push@max (18. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Das neue Bild sieht schon deutlich besser aus, allerdings scheint das keine Ingame-Grafik zu sein, sondern wieder irgendein aufpoliertes.

PC Games - Bildergalerie: Erste Screenshots zu Need for Speed: Undercover *Update* Drei weitere Bilder!

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die vorherigen Screens tatsächlich die Grafik wiederspiegeln...so billig kann das nicht aussehen!


----------



## push@max (22. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Und wieder gibt es neue Bilder zu Undercover...zu sehen sind ein paar Story-Filmausschnitte und Ingame-Bilder zu Verfolgungsjagdten mit der Bullerei.

PC Games - Bildergalerie: Erste InGame-Bilder zu Need for Speed: Undercover mit Interface!


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Also ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Ich finde die Grafik verdammt geil und könnte sie absolut nicht mit Most Wanted vergleichen. 

Wenn der Rest auch so gut wird, wie die Grafik, könnte "NfS: Undercover" "GRID" den Titel "bestes Rennspiel 2008" entreißen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (22. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Ich habe ja mittlerweile auch meine Ansicht geändert, aber das erste Bild sah einfach nur billig aus, wahrscheinlich war das eins aus der Entwicklung von MW 

Ob's für Grid reicht, weiss ich nicht...nur weil die Bullerei wieder da ist und man undercover arbeitet, ändert das nichts am Spielverlauf, man kann es eigentlich wieder mit MW vergleichen, wo man sich auch auf einer Rangliste hocharbeiten musste.

Ich schätze mal, das man wie immer bei Null anfängt und dann über gewonnene Rennen sich zum Boss hocharbeitet und den dann festnagelt


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



push@max schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, das man wie immer bei Null anfängt und dann über gewonnene Rennen sich zum Boss hocharbeitet und den dann festnagelt



Nach diesem Schema sind aber ~ 90 % aller PC-Spiele überhaupt aufgebaut. 

Nahezu jedes Rollenspiel hat einen, oder mehrere Endgegner. In Rennspielen fängt man auch fast immer, als Unbekannter an. Auch in vielen Shootern beseitigt man stundenlang Handlanger, nur, um an den Boss heranzukommen ...



push@max schrieb:


> nur weil die Bullerei wieder da ist und man undercover arbeitet, ändert das nichts am Spielverlauf, man kann es eigentlich wieder mit MW vergleichen



... und Most Wanted ist ja bekanntlich immer noch das Rennspiel mit der höchsten PCGames-Bewertung. Wieso sollte sich EA nicht am letzten wirklichen Erfolg der Serie orientieren? Also mir ist es so lieber, als sie würden Carbon in zeitgemäßer Grafik nochmal machen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (23. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



boss3D schrieb:


> ... und Most Wanted ist ja bekanntlich immer noch das Rennspiel mit der höchsten PCGames-Bewertung. Wieso sollte sich EA nicht am letzten wirklichen Erfolg der Serie orientieren? Also mir ist es so lieber, als sie würden Carbon in zeitgemäßer Grafik nochmal machen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Word! 

Genauso sehe ich das auch, deshalb steht Most Wanted bei mir auch auf Platz 1 von allen Teilen, wenn daran nochmal angeknüpft wird und die Grafik auch zeitgemäß aussieht, könnte Undercover seid langer Zeit wieder ein guter NFS werden, so langsam hätten sie es auch mal wieder nötig.


----------



## Sesfontain (25. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Die Meinung vertrete ich auch allerdings finde ich die Entwickler sollten sich mhr Zeit lassen, damit Reinfälle wie Carbon und Pro Street der Vergangenheit angehören


----------



## push@max (25. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



Sesfontain schrieb:


> Die Meinung vertrete ich auch allerdings finde ich die Entwickler sollten sich mhr Zeit lassen, damit Reinfälle wie Carbon und Pro Street der Vergangenheit angehören



Da jetzt das Entwicklerteam aus zwei Gruppen besteht und jedes Team nun zwei Jahre Zeit hat, können wir wieder auf bessere NFS-Teile hoffen


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

2 Jahre Zeit für ein ausgereiftes Rennspiel? Das schaffen die nie 
Naja... vielleicht wenn sie sich anstrengen! Aber nur dann 
Warten wirs ab!


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



push@max schrieb:


> Da jetzt das Entwicklerteam aus zwei Gruppen besteht und jedes Team nun zwei Jahre Zeit hat, können wir wieder auf bessere NFS-Teile hoffen


Rennt eben gleich ab, wie bei der CoD-Reihe und da kamen doch auch immer nur Top-Titel. Das "2-Teams-2-Jahre" Konzept scheint recht erfolgreich zu sein ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (26. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Das Konzept ist ja schon mal gar nicht so schlecht !
Wenn die es dann noch hinbekommen das in einen gute Grafik zu verpacken mit guten Car Sound wärs perfeckt !
So wie der Lexus bei Most Wanted , verdammt der klingt so geil !!!!

Was meint ihr , ob wohl eine Demo vom Spiel bald rauskommt ?


Mfg Micha


----------



## boss3D (26. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> So wie der Lexus bei Most Wanted , verdammt der klingt so geil !!!!


Also ich finde den Sound von der Viper verdammt geil, wenn die mal so richtig aufdreht ...  


Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Was meint ihr , ob wohl eine Demo vom Spiel bald rauskommt ?


Ja, soll angeblich kommen. Da gabs doch neulich eine News auf PCGames. 

Mfg, boss3D


----------



## push@max (26. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Ich fand bei Most Wanted den Sound vom Porsche Cayman echt hammer, war auch mein Lieblingsauto...

Mir hat damals die Atmo von der Umgebung echt sehr gut gefallen, dieses gelbliche schimmern vom Herbst und der Sonnenuntergang-Style...absolut geil

Hab den Teil auch schon 2x durchgezockt, macht einfach nur Spass und die Bullerei hat damals auch gerockt!


----------



## push@max (28. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Wieder neue Bilder zu Undercover, diesmal Artworks...sieht toll aus, jetzt muss das ganze noch umgesetzt werden.

PC Games - Bildergalerie: Artworks zu Need for Speed: Undercover

Allerdings gehört das Spiel leider noch zum 1 Jahres Rythmus, oder?


----------



## boss3D (31. August 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



push@max schrieb:


> Allerdings gehört das Spiel leider noch zum 1 Jahres Rythmus, oder?


Nur weil es 1 Jahr nach Pro Street erscheint, kann es trotzdem sein, dass die Entwicklung schon früher begonnen hat ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (6. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Bilder-Update auf pcgames

PC Games - Bildergalerie: Brandneue Bilder zu Need for Speed: Undercover zeigen den Lamborghini


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



push@max schrieb:


> Bilder-Update auf pcgames
> 
> PC Games - Bildergalerie: Brandneue Bilder zu Need for Speed: Undercover zeigen den Lamborghini


Die Bilder kommen mir sehr hell vor _(schätzungsweise Mittagszeit)_. Hoffentlich wird die Grafik im finalen Game trotzdem nach Abend aussehen, so, wie in Most Wanted ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Filico (6. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

leider sind das alles nur vorgerenderte Bilder. Bin auch gespannt, wies dann Ingame aussieht


----------



## push@max (6. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Mich erinnern die Bilder sehr stark an Most Wanted...freu mich schon auf den Release und auf eine mögliche Demo.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (6. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



push@max schrieb:


> Bilder-Update auf pcgames
> 
> PC Games - Bildergalerie: Brandneue Bilder zu Need for Speed: Undercover zeigen den Lamborghini


 

Also ich finde auch das es stark an Most Wanted erinnert ! Die neuen Bilder sehen ma wirklich verdammt "geil" aus , ob später im Game auch so aussehen wird ? Wer weiß ! 
Ich bin  schon heiß auf eine Demo ! 


Mfg Micha


----------



## Micha-Stylez (10. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Hab noch was neues gefunden zu Undercover :

Bekannt ist lediglich, dass *Undercover* im Gegensatz zu dem mäßigen Vorgänger *ProStreet* wieder mehr auf Missionen setzen soll. Auf einer Präsentation verglich EA-Chef John Riccitiello *Need for Speed: Undercover* mit dem Actionfilm *Der Transporter*. Um dem Spiel etwas mehr Glanz zu verleihen wurde zudem die US-amerikanische Sängerin Christina Milan verpflichtet, die auch in dem Trailer zu finden ist.


Aufmerksame Zuschauer entdecken in dem Videoschnipsel noch zwei weitere Details: Erstens das angestrebte Veröffentlichungsdatum (18. November 2008) und zweitens den Verweis auf eine mysteriöse Webseite namens WhichRoadToTake . Dort finden Sie Bilder einer Überwachungskamera, die sich als weitere Puzzleteile rund um *Undercover* einfügen: Zu sehen ist ein Verhör, in dessen Verlauf sich der scheinbare Kriminelle offensichtlich als Polizei-Mitarbeiter entpuppt – eine Wendung die gut zum Namen des Rennspiels passen würde.



Und hier sind noch 2 neue In Game Video´s ! Geiler Sound und die Optik erinnert wirklich stark an Most Wanted aber irgendwie kommt mir das so vor als wenn das kein flüssiger Spielverlauf ist !

Hier die Offizielle Webseite


Ich glaub der Screen ist auch ziemlich neu :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (10. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Das ruckelt aber übel...ich hoffe es lag an einem alten PC, ist aber schon heftig was heutzutage für ein Aufwand betrieben wird, um das Spiel interessant zu machen und ihm eine Story zu geben.


----------



## boss3D (10. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Naja, man muss jetzt nicht gleich das Schlimmste befürchten. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie stark die Pro Street Demo auf meinem PC _(damals 8800 GTS)_ ruckelte und wie flüssig das fertige Spiel dann mit den selben Settings lief. Zumindest schlechte Optimierungen kann man EA bei der NfS-Serie wirklich nicht vorwerfen. Am Ende lief dann immer jedes NfS absolut flüssig ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (11. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



boss3D schrieb:


> Naja, man muss jetzt nicht gleich das Schlimmste befürchten. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie stark die Pro Street Demo auf meinem PC _(damals 8800 GTS)_ ruckelte und wie flüssig das fertige Spiel dann mit den selben Settings lief. Zumindest schlechte Optimierungen kann man EA bei der NfS-Serie wirklich nicht vorwerfen. Am Ende lief dann immer jedes NfS absolut flüssig ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich hoffe, weil das Spiel scheint Potenzial zu haben und freue mich drauf im Vergleich zu ProStreet 

Da würden Ruckler natürlich alles wieder zerstören, aber ich bin wirklich guter Hoffnung!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (11. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



push@max schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem jährlichen erscheinen eines neuen NFS?



Also eigentlich würde ich das ganz gut finden aber: das Spiel hat sich Fahrtechnisch seit NFS Underground nicht weiterentwickelt. Die Autos fahren sich alle als würden sie auf den Asphalt kleben (es stellt mal absolut keine Herausforderung dar die Autos zu kontrollieren).
In der Zwischenzeit ist die GTR Reihe erschienen und hat gezeigt wie eine ordendliche Fahrphysik aussieht.
Die können meinentwegen die Grafik besser als in Realität machen und versuchen irgendwelche tollen Storys in die Geschichte zu packen, solange es das größte Problem in diesen Spiel darstellt nicht mit den Verkehr zu kollidieren als das Auto unter Kontrolle zu halten, werde ich diesese Spielreihe nicht mehr spielen.


MFG


----------



## push@max (11. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Stimmt, das Fahrverhalten ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß...aber ich glaube das NFS auch gar nicht so darauf abzielt, dafür gibt es Simulationen wie GTR.

Aber Du hast Recht, ein Update ist überfällig!


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Also ich finde die Fahrphysik in MW nahezu perfekt und ich habe schon genug Simulationen zum Vergleich gespielt. Da könnte ich eher über das Fahrverhalten der Autos in PS meckern ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (11. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Wegen dem ganzen NFS Most Wanted gelabber  werde ich es wohl am Wochenende nochmal in Angriff nehmen


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



push@max schrieb:


> Wegen dem ganzen NFS Most Wanted gelabber  werde ich es wohl am Wochenende nochmal in Angriff nehmen


Ich habe die Karriere gestern zum 12ten Mal vollendet ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Xyrian (11. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle habt, ein Most Wanted mit neuer Optik wär doch toll! Aber andererseits, wenn das wirklich zwei Teams sind die NfS Undercover entwickeln, dann wäre das dieses Mal doch das Team von Carbon, oder verstehe ich das falsch? Also wird's die Engine von Pro Street und ein neues Setting...  Naja, andererseits könnten sich die Entwickler auf die Story konzentrieren und müssten nicht mit der Engine rumbasteln.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (11. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



boss3D schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Fahrphysik in MW nahezu perfekt und ich habe schon genug Simulationen zum Vergleich gespielt.


Das Fahrverhalten in NFS MW ist nahezu perfekt, perfekt einfach. Auch dieser Teil zeichnet sich durch lächerlich einfaches Fahrverhalten aus. Nach ner halben Stunde war die Demo wieder vom PC und bei nem Kumpel habe ich die Vollversion auch nicht lang gespielt.
Autos verhalten im Grenzbereich wesentlich kritischer als es bei den NFS Teilen der Fall ist.




boss3D schrieb:


> Da könnte ich eher über das Fahrverhalten der Autos in PS meckern ...


Das versteh ich nicht


MFG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Mit der Fahrphysik muss ich Rain_in_may84 zu stimmen, kann daran liegen das boss3D noch nie selber auto gefahren ist, aber es gibt wohl abgesehen von der GTR serie kein spiel das sich viel aus realer fahrphysik macht.


----------



## Xyrian (12. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Na sicher, aber was einige Leute nicht verstehen ist doch, das NFS MW kein Simulator sein will, sondern als Arcade-Rennspiel punkten soll. Und als das macht es außergewöhnlich viel Spass, oder nicht?


----------



## boss3D (12. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Das versteh ich nicht


PS = Pro Street  


D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mit der Fahrphysik muss ich Rain_in_may84 zu stimmen, kann daran liegen das boss3D noch nie selber auto gefahren ist


Und ob ich ab und zu Auto fahre! Oder glaubst du etwa, meint Alter würde mich daran hinder?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Na sicher, aber was einige Leute nicht verstehen ist doch, das NFS MW kein Simulator sein will, sondern als Arcade-Rennspiel punkten soll. Und als das macht es außergewöhnlich viel Spass, oder nicht?


Aha Danke, jetzt raff ich´s 




Xyrian schrieb:


> Und als das macht es außergewöhnlich viel Spass, oder nicht?



Eben nicht, weil mir das nicht sehr viel Spaß macht als größte Herausforderung den Verkehr und nicht das Auto zu haben.
Gerade weil es Spiele mit mehr Fahrrealismus gibt spiele ich die NFS Serie nicht mehr, weil die Simulationen stellen eine Herausforderung dar und da muss das Spiel dann nicht "cheaten" in dem es mal die Gegner super Rundenzeiten hinlegen lässt wenn man mal doch zu gut Vorne weg fährt...

MFG


----------



## Micha-Stylez (12. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Aha Danke, jetzt raff ich´s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Die NFS Serie war doch noch nie dafür bekannt den absoluten Fahrrealismus zu bieten oder ? Also wenn man wie du kein Spaß dran hat ist das ja okay , aber wie du siehst gibt es auch eine menge Leute , denen das Spiel riesigen Spaß macht vielleicht auch gerade weil es so "übertrieben" ist und man mal so fahren kann , wie es in der Realität nicht möglich ist !

Ich freu mich auf Undercover !


Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



boss3D schrieb:


> Und ob ich ab und zu Auto fahre! Oder glaubst du etwa, meint Alter würde mich daran hinder?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



sollte man normalerweise davon ausgehen^^

aber naja, ich persönlich finde das man die fahrphysi nicht vergleichen kann!
aber wie Xyrian richtig bemerkt hat ist NfS ja keine renn-simulation!
Und das wichtigste, es macht ja wohl trozdem spass


----------



## push@max (12. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Ich habe NFS meistens auch wegen der Story und den Missionen gezockt.

Aber wie bereits gesagt wurde, NFS kann man jetzt nicht mit GTR vergleichen, die sind nicht in einer Kategorie.

Aber wenn bei Undercover wieder das Fahrverhalten von ProStreet ist, werde ich das nicht zocken, könnt ihr vergessen, weil das war einfach schlecht.

Wenn ich bedenke was für ein Wind um PS gemacht wurde...hätte ich mehr erwartet.


----------



## Xyrian (12. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



			
				push@max schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich bedenke was für ein Wind um PS gemacht wurde...hätte ich mehr erwartet.


 Ich seh das als positiven Faktor. Weil, wenn Undercover wirklich nächsten Monat rauskommt, und man hört kaum was davon (außer, man hat nix besseres zu tun als den ganzen Tag auf Fanseiten rumzuhängen) dann heißt das nach dem Gesetz der Regel doch, dass es gut wird, oder? Bei Most Wanted war es doch auch so dass das mehr oder weniger einfach so BÄM auf den Markt geworfen wurde.


----------



## boss3D (12. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Ich seh das als positiven Faktor. Weil, wenn Undercover wirklich nächsten Monat rauskommt, und man hört kaum was davon (außer, man hat nix besseres zu tun als den ganzen Tag auf Fanseiten rumzuhängen) dann heißt das nach dem Gesetz der Regel doch, dass es gut wird, oder? Bei Most Wanted war es doch auch so dass das mehr oder weniger einfach so BÄM auf den Markt geworfen wurde.


Du vertraust also auf das Prinzip "No news are good news"? 
^^ Hoffentlich trifft das in diesem Fall zu ...

Bei MW war echt nichts los, außer einer Demo. Diese ist aber auch zu UC geplant.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*

Sammelthread anybody?


----------



## boss3D (13. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sammelthread anybody?


Lieber diesen umbenennen, anstatt einen neuen aufzumachen, würde ich sagen?!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

Na wenigstens kommts für die PS3 - dann zieh ichs mal in Erwägung. Habe mal das ganze zu einem Sammelthread gemacht


----------



## boss3D (13. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Na wenigstens kommts für die PS3


Ich würde aber nicht davon ausgehen, dass es dort besser laufen wird, als auf einem aktuellen HighEnd-PC. Noch scheint es ja auf allen Plattformen übelst zu ruckeln _(wenn man sich die Videos anschaut)_ ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich würde aber nicht davon ausgehen, dass es dort besser laufen wird, als auf einem aktuellen HighEnd-PC. Noch scheint es ja auf allen Plattformen übelst zu ruckeln _(wenn man sich die Videos anschaut)_ ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


JA, aber bis jetzt hat noch niemand ein ruckelndes Spiel rausgebracht für die PS3. Man konnte alles irgendwie spielen. Die Optimierungsphase für die einzelnen Systeme kommt ja erst am Schluss, wenn der gemeinsame Inhalt steht. Kann ich mir vorstellen.

Ich meinte das eigentlich eher, da ich nicht aufm PC spiele.


----------



## boss3D (13. September 2008)

Es gibt wieder neue Screens ...  

Die Grafik wird sowas von hammergeil, da kann sich GRID _(bis jetzt das grafisch beste Rennspiel 2008)_ schon mal warm anziehen.  


k-b schrieb:


> JA, aber bis jetzt hat noch niemand ein ruckelndes Spiel rausgebracht für die PS3.


Hast Recht. Da erscheinen eher noch Spiele, die auf der 360er _(leicht)_ ruckeln.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

Ich sag nur GT5


----------



## boss3D (13. September 2008)

Meinst du GT5 als Antwort darauf?


boss3D schrieb:


> Die Grafik wird sowas von hammergeil, da kann sich GRID _(bis jetzt das grafisch beste Rennspiel 2008)_ schon mal warm anziehen.



GT5 ist meines Wissens nach nicht für den PC erschienen _(korrigiert mich, wenn das nicht stimmt)_ und ich spreche in einem PC-Forum eigentlich ausschließlich von PC-Spielen. Und da liegt bis zum Release von UC grafisch noch GRID vorne ...  

Außerdem ist Undercover meiner Meinung nach mind. auf dem selben grafischen Niveau, wie GT5, wenn nicht sogar darüber.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (13. September 2008)

Gran Tourismo hat immer das Problem, das es Blähstation exklusiv ist. aktuelle Gamer-PCs sind schneller als eine PS3, ergo könnte es darauf noch besser aussehen und laufen. 

Grid und Undercover würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt grafisch vergleichen. Grid setzt ja mehr oder weniger auf realistischen Look, mal abgesehen vom Gelbstich, während NFS seit einiger Zeit auf heftiges Postprocessing setzt (siehe MW und auch auf den Undercover Screens sieht man es).
Da das Spiel von EA kommt, muss man vorsichtig sein mit Vorabscreens. die Pro Street Werbebilder waren auch deutlich besser als der Look des spiels.
Wobei das normal ist, die offiziellen Grid-Werbescreens sehen auch viel besser aus als das Game.

Aber scheint wirklich, als wäre Undercover zu gebrauchen, nach dem ProStreet-Debakel. Ich hoffe die Steuerung ist wieder voll arcade, so wie bei Grid oder Most Wanted.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (13. September 2008)

Die neuen Screen´s sehen echt ma Hammer aus , wenn das später im Game auch so aussieht .....das wäre mal Krass !


Wird Zeit das es rauskommt 


Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. September 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber scheint wirklich, als wäre Underground zu gebrauchen, nach dem ProStreet-Debakel. Ich hoffe die Steuerung ist wieder voll arcade, so wie bei Grid oder Most Wanted.




du meinst wohl Undercover, Underground is schon in die jahre gekommen


----------



## Adrenalize (13. September 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> du meinst wohl Undercover, Underground is schon in die jahre gekommen



Gnaaaaah 
Danke, habs editiert. 
Wobei Underground damals auch ganz witzig war...


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Gran Tourismo hat immer das Problem, das es Blähstation exklusiv ist. aktuelle Gamer-PCs sind schneller als eine PS3, ergo könnte es darauf noch besser aussehen und laufen.


Das kann man doch gar nicht vergleichen, da der Cell ein RISC ist.

Aber jetzt mal wieder bäck to topic  Wollte mich da nicht subversiv einmischen


----------



## Adrenalize (13. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Das kann man doch gar nicht vergleichen, da der Cell ein RISC ist.



Natürlich kann man. Ich rede aber auch nicht vom Cell, sondern von dem GF7-Grafikchip, den die PS3 verbaut hat. Mit aktuellen Grakas laufen die Spiele am PC jedenfalls besser bzw. mit mehr Details und höheren Texturen, siehe Z.b. Grid, Assassin's Creed, Devil May Cry 4 um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen. die PS3 hat mittlerweile ja schon über 1,5 Jahre auf dem Buckel, jeder PC mit Radeon 48xx oder GF GTX hat mehr Grafikleistung.


----------



## Xtreme (14. September 2008)

Also ich denke mit dem Teil kehren sie wieder zu den Wurzeln zurück. Hauptssache in Sachen Tuning wird das nicht wieder son Kack menü wie bei pro street war einer der gründe warum cih das letzte nicht zockte^^


----------



## k-b (14. September 2008)

Tuning an sich und Geld verdienen find ich unnütz. Ich will nur einfach geile Schlitten fahren und Rennen (im KO-System oder so)..


----------



## boss3D (14. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Tuning an sich und Geld verdienen find ich unnütz. Ich will nur einfach geile Schlitten fahren


Also ich will schon geile Schlitten durch Tuning noch geiler machen ... 

Tuning gehört meiner Meinung nach in jedes gute NfS, aber es muss auch ordentlich umgesetzt werden _(siehe MW)_.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## k-b (14. September 2008)

Also ich fand Carbon von der Grafik her den besten Teil. Ich mochte diese spezielle Grafik einfach, Nacht und Neon


----------



## push@max (14. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Also ich fand Carbon von der Grafik her den besten Teil. Ich mochte diese spezielle Grafik einfach, Nacht und Neon



Mir hat die Grafik bei Carbon überhaupt nicht gefallen...viel zu übertrieben mit den ganzen Spiegelungen usw.

Da muss ich mal wieder für MW stimmen


----------



## boss3D (14. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Mir hat die Grafik bei Carbon überhaupt nicht gefallen...viel zu übertrieben mit den ganzen Spiegelungen usw.
> 
> Da muss ich mal wieder für MW stimmen


Zustimm ...  

Die Autos sahen grafisch gesehen auch in MW besser aus und die Straße ist in Carbon etwas verschwommen. Was die Umgebung betrifft, gibt es in Carbon außer einer schlecht gestalteten Vegetation nicht viel zu bemängeln.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## k-b (14. September 2008)

Meine Meinung teilt mal wieder niemand, hab mich schon dran gewöhnt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Meine Meinung teilt mal wieder niemand, hab mich schon dran gewöhnt



^^

ich fand die grafik aus Carbon aber auch am besten 

is halt geschmackssache!


----------



## boss3D (14. September 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ich fand die grafik aus Carbon aber auch am besten


Ein Kumpel von mir fand Carbon auch besser, als MW. Kommt auch darauf an, ob man lieber in der Nacht, oder am Tag fährt.

Für mich sah Carbon etwas zu comichaft aus. MW ist dagegen grafisch gesehen der reinste Realismus ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. September 2008)

Naja, ich fand Carbon nicht umbedingt wegen den nachtfahrten besser, da ich totaler Fan von The Fast and the Furios bin, war das ein muss, gerade nach TokioDrift mit meinem schätzle dem Evo 9


----------



## k-b (14. September 2008)

Gerade das comichafte fand ich so schön daran. Ich mag aber auch wow lieber als crysis .. von der Grafik her.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2008)

ich freue mich auf weitere drivt-action und auf ein Spiel was nicht so ist wie das vor Prostreet.wie war das noch gleich?..

Polizei als Gegener so wie bei den Underground Teilen und Most Wanted, Nacht und Tag als Abwechelung das wäre eigentlich schön aber es wird wohl nur am Tag sein...nü?

Edit: ich hoffe mein Mustang GT ist wieder mit dabei, diesen habe ich in MW und Pro Street bis zum Abwinken gefahren..was mir in dem Zusammenhang einfällt, ich hoffe das das Gewicht der Autos jetzt eine Größere Rolle bekommt, bei MW hat es nur Grundzüge bekommen. weshalb man mit dem Mustang GT sogut wie alles Covern konnte..


----------



## Robär (16. September 2008)

Jup dein Auto wirds geben:

News: Need for Speed: Undercover - Komplette Liste der verfügbaren Autos enthüllt | PC | Sport | GameStar.de


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2008)

oh ein Opel ist dabei und die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen, sag ich mal so salopp


----------



## Robär (16. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> oh ein Opel ist dabei



Naja gab ja schon mal nen Opel Corsa, auch wenn er da Vauxhall hieß.


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

Ein Ferrari in NfS? Guckt da jemand von TDU ab?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (16. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ein Ferrari in NfS? Guckt da jemand von TDU ab?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Erinnert mich sofort an NFS 1...wobei er auch im dritten Teil war, danach bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.

Mich freut es das Honda S2000 wieder dabei ist.


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Erinnert mich sofort an NFS 1...wobei er auch im dritten Teil war, danach bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.
> 
> Mich freut es das Honda S2000 wieder dabei ist.


Die Liste ist generell sehr umfangreich für ein NfS ausgefallen.  

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich die ganzen Chevrolets fahren. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass bei so vielen Wägen von der gleichen Marke, beim Fahren auch ein Unterschied zu bemerken ist ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. September 2008)

Die Liste sieht doch soweit schon mal ganz gut aus !
Das ein Opel mit dabei ist , hät ich nun nicht gedacht 
Bin mal gespannt wie die Steuerung im Undercover wird !
In Pro Street war sie ja wirklich durchgelutscht !

Mit was spielt ihr NFS ?

Gamepad oder gibts wirklich welche die es mit Tastatur zocken ?

Also ich hab ein Alienware Pad mit dem ich eigentlich ganz zufireden bin !

Mfg Micha


----------



## push@max (16. September 2008)

Ich habe ein Microsoft Gamepade, ist zwar schon etwas älter aber ich kann damit perfekt zocken...es liegt ebenfalls klasse in der Hand.


----------



## Xyrian (16. September 2008)

Tastatur ftw! 
Aber meint ihr wirklich dass man die Wagen von der Liste im Storymode benutzen kann? Ich mein, bei Carbon haben sich alle auf den RS8 und den Koenigsegg gefreut und dann gabs den nur für Quickraces, das war ein Mist...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. September 2008)

Ich bin tastatur-rocker 

Ich denke aber über die anschaffung eines gamepads nache, aber eher für Flatout!


----------



## Xyrian (16. September 2008)

Jöh! Ein Gleichgesinnter!


----------



## push@max (17. September 2008)

Leute bleibt bitte beim Thema, weil das hat nicht mehr viel mit NFS Undercover zu tun.


----------



## k-b (17. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Leute bleibt bitte beim Thema, weil das hat nicht mehr viel mit NFS Undercover zu tun.


Richtig. Habs mal abgetrennt.. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-peripherie/24167-xbox-360-pad-am-pc.html


----------



## Arcole (18. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Die NFS Serie war doch noch nie dafür bekannt den absoluten Fahrrealismus zu bieten oder ? Also wenn man wie du kein Spaß dran hat ist das ja okay , aber wie du siehst gibt es auch eine menge Leute , denen das Spiel riesigen Spaß macht vielleicht auch gerade weil es so "übertrieben" ist und man mal so fahren kann , wie es in der Realität nicht möglich ist !
> 
> Ich freu mich auf Undercover !
> 
> ...



Bingo ,genau dass is der Punkt.

Würde mich interessieren was die Sim-Fans dazu sagen würden wenn sie wüsten das man im Onlinemodus von most die Kollisionsabfrage abschalten kann und so bei seine Gegner durchs Auto fahrn ohne schaden.
Was sind da schon die (Zugegeben: etwas Klebrigen) Junkmanschlappen ? Reifen von denen jeder Reale Rennfahrer nur Träumen kann,und warscheinlich noch lange Träumen wird.

hi,

so viel MW-Fans auf einem Haufen:  "ICH AUCH"

Für mich ist MW nicht nur der beste NfS-Teil,sondern das beste Rennspiel überhaupt,selbst Grid staubt ein im Regal.
Wenn ich aus dem GT von MW aussteigt und in so einen Gridflitzer oder PS-Gurke rein hab dann immer das Gefühl von,keine Luft in den Reifen.

Von UC wünsch ich mir..
1. Kollisionsabfrage abschaltbar muss bleiben
2. Neue Junkmanteile
3. Höhere V/max. als bei MW (390) ,na sagen wir mal      so um die 460 km/h
4. Bei den Autos würde mir mein GT aus MW schon reichen,und UC erkennt meinen Spielstand von MW und gibt mir die aktuelle Kiste am anfang.
Und wenn schon Opel dann bitte Manta A oder so,oder Kadett C coupe.Vieleicht noch einen Abschleppwagen,mit Copschrott am Haken.Die Brummis in MW sind auch super Renner,die wären was für unsere Sim-freunde. 
5.Freie Fahrt ohne Verkehr und Cops muss möglich sein
6. Ein Stadtteil von Tri-city müsste Rockport sein (dann hätte ich vieleicht nicht so viel Heimweh 
7.Ein Multimediaplayer zum Abspielen aller Songs von installierten Nfs-Teilen.Riders on the Storm war soo Gei...
8. Grafik von Grid (oder so ähnlich halt )
9.Tageszeit zwischen ca. 10 und 15 Uhr,und bitte keine direkte Sonne.Die bei Black-Box glauben wohl ich sitze mit Sonnenbrille vorm PC. 
10.Etwas mehr Farbe und Leben als in Rockport,zB.
Lichter gehn in den Hochhausfenstern ein und aus,und Leute schauen raus,jede Menge Werbung (wenn das Spiel dadurch billiger wird,soll`s mir recht sein) und Scharfe Bräute natürlich.

see u later,in Rockport


----------



## Adrenalize (18. September 2008)

Need for Speed war immer ein Arcade Racer. Genauso wie Grid einer geworden ist. Aber gibt ja auch Simu-Titel auf PC, z.B. GTR oder rFactor.


----------



## CeresPK (18. September 2008)

eigentlich ne ganz schöne Liste ich hoffe nur das da noch ein paar dazu kommen etwa ein M3 dort stehen tut ja nur der M6.
Der Astra OPC würde auch ganz gut tuen und anstelle des Superlegera hätte ich mir den LP560/4gewünscht.
Der Impreza ist hoffe ich doch der 2006er und nicht der neue.
Wieso nur der EVO X ich würde auch gerne noch den EVO IX haben da der optisch bedeutend ansprechender ist als der Xer.
Joa das wars sonst ist alles was Rang und namen hat dabei (ja der RX7 FD ist auch wieder dabei)

EDIT: was mir gerade so aufgefallen ist wieso steht da Lexus IS350
das ist ein IS-F


----------



## Xyrian (18. September 2008)

Arcole schrieb:
			
		

> 10.Etwas mehr Farbe und Leben als in Rockport,zB.
> Lichter gehn in den Hochhausfenstern ein und aus,und Leute schauen raus,jede Menge Werbung (wenn das Spiel dadurch billiger wird,soll`s mir recht sein) und Scharfe Bräute natürlich.


 Ich denk mal, den Teil kannst du vergessen, Menschen gabs in NfS noch nie. Aber lustig wärs!


			
				Arcole schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist MW nicht nur der beste NfS-Teil,sondern das beste Rennspiel überhaupt,selbst Grid staubt ein im Regal.
> Wenn ich aus dem GT von MW aussteigt und in so einen Gridflitzer oder PS-Gurke rein hab dann immer das Gefühl von,keine Luft in den Reifen.


Das kenn ich, NfS hat halt ein eigenes Fahrgefühl...


----------



## push@max (18. September 2008)

*AW: NFS Undercover*



Arcole schrieb:


> 3. Höhere V/max. als bei MW (390) ,na sagen wir mal      so um die 460 km/h



ne, ich möchte dass das Spiel auch noch irgendwo ein bisschen realistisch bleibt und nicht wie Trackmania abgeht


----------



## Sesfontain (19. September 2008)

Ich finde Undercover sollte von dem immer mehr werdenden Arcade in NFS den rücken zuwenden und realistisch werden ....
Als beispiel:Ich hab bei MW mit einer Viper 440KM/H geschafft und bei Carbon auch über 400km/H


----------



## push@max (19. September 2008)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Ich finde Undercover sollte von dem immer mehr werdenden Arcade in NFS den rücken zuwenden und realistisch werden ....
> Als beispiel:Ich hab bei MW mit einer Viper 440KM/H geschafft und bei Carbon auch über 400km/H



Ja das ist total unrealistisch, aber im Spiel hat man auch noch ein paar riesige Flaschen NOS zur Beschleunigung


----------



## k-b (19. September 2008)

Ich finde das es unbedingt Arkade bleiben soll. Ein Arkadespiel zu machen, was wirklich Spaß macht ist nämlich auch eine echte Herausforderung.


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

Verdammt! Ich hatte mich schon so auf eine Demo gefreut ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (19. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Ich finde das es unbedingt Arkade bleiben soll. Ein Arkadespiel zu machen, was wirklich Spaß macht ist nämlich auch eine echte Herausforderung.


 

Word !
Genauso ist es !

Habt ihr die News schon gesehen ? Wahrscheinlich wirds keine Demo geben    Was nur los bei Leuten von EA ????


Mfg Micha


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Was nur los bei Leuten von EA ????


Wahrscheinlich das Gleiche, wie mit den Leuten von Crytek. Eine Demo verrät oft leicht Fehler/Probleme des Spiels und deshalb spart man sich diese einfach, um die Verkaufszahlen nicht negativ zu beeinflussen ... 

^^ Hoffentlich bleibt das nur eine Vermutung von mir. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (19. September 2008)

Ich glaube die Leute von EA verstehen langsam, dass sie wieder einen ordentlichen NFS liefern müssen und lieber die Zeit in die Vollversion stecken.

Natürlich ist das aber enttäuschend und bis zum 21. November ist noch lange.


----------



## k-b (19. September 2008)

Eine Demo ist so schnell produziert wenn man das Spiel fertig hat.. das kostet so viel weniger wie es wieder rein spühlt, weil es Leuten Lust macht die das Spiel sonst gar nicht gekauft hätten.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (19. September 2008)

Wollen wir mal hoffen das die EA People wissen was sie da machen ! 




> Zitat von boss3D
> Wahrscheinlich das Gleiche, wie mit den Leuten von Crytek. Eine Demo verrät oft leicht Fehler/Probleme des Spiels und deshalb spart man sich diese einfach, um die Verkaufszahlen nicht negativ zu beeinflussen ...
> 
> ^^ Hoffentlich bleibt das nur eine Vermutung von mir.


 

Hoffentlich ^^ Weil sonst ...... Ich steck schon wieder so voller Vorfreude auf das Game und sollte das nen Flop werden , ja was soll ich dann spielen ? Kann doch net ewig MW weiter spielen  !


Mfg Micha


----------



## Xyrian (19. September 2008)

@ push@max: Dat is wahr, aber eine Demo wär trotzdem geil. Tja, kann man nix machen...


----------



## xTc (19. September 2008)

Keine Demo - Na was sich EA dabei gedacht hat.....

Ich hoffe nur, das der neue Teil besser wird als die vorherigen, ich war eigentlich immer ein Freund der NFS-Serie. Aber in letzter Zeit ging es eher abwärst.

Die sollen das "Tunen" mal entfernen und wieder zum guten alten Need For Speed zurück kommen. 


Gruß


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Die sollen das "Tunen" mal entfernen und wieder zum guten alten Need For Speed zurück kommen.


Ne, auf garkeinen Fall das Tunen entfernen. Dann würde es ja nichts mehr, außer den Rennen, geben. Die Kisten aufmotzen hat mir schon immer verdammt viel Spaß gemacht.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Xyrian (19. September 2008)

Genau! 
Das Tunen unterscheidet NFS doch grade von den anderen Rennspielen! 
Sowas gibt's sonst nirgends! (Außer bei Juiced, aber das ist ja eh weniger hochqualitativ)
Außerdem hat irgendwer (ich glaub boss3d war das) gesagt, dass man tolle Autos fahren und ganz tolle Autos noch toller machen will. 
Ich finde, das triffts. Oh, und da liegt auch der Unterschied zu Juiced, weil da gibts nur normale Autos (Beetle, Corado) und bei Most Wanted gabs erstmals Lamborghinis und andere Juwelen...


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

Xyrian schrieb:


> (ich glaub boss3d war das)


Jo ...


boss3D schrieb:


> Also ich will schon geile Schlitten durch Tuning noch geiler machen ...
> 
> Tuning gehört meiner Meinung nach in jedes gute NfS, aber es muss auch ordentlich umgesetzt werden _(siehe MW)_.


Tuning ist Pflicht und eines der _(positiven)_ Markenzeichen, der NfS-Serie! 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## k-b (19. September 2008)

Ich fand das NFS2 am besten, kenn heute noch alle Cheats auswendig


----------



## push@max (19. September 2008)

Tunen kann man glaub ich seit NFS Porsche, da konnte man allerdings nur Leistungsteile tunen.

Wer von euch zockt NFS vom ersten Teil an?


----------



## k-b (19. September 2008)

Habe gezockt; 2,3,4,5,6,8,10

jedenfalls den ersten Most wanted und den zweiten mit den hässlichen tunerkarren da bei nacht.

Ich hoff mal carbon war 10 ^^
carbon war der beste bis jetzt imho, von der grafik und dem spaß her. hab mal stundenlang nur eine driftchallenge gespielt als ich  mit lucy in the sky with diamonds war


----------



## push@max (19. September 2008)

Also ich fand NFS Porsche auch sehr gut...der Job als Porsche Testfahrer hat mir sehr gefallen und die Testaufgaben waren auch nicht immer leicht.

Wie ich mich gerade erinnere, konnte man bereits bei NFS 4 (Brennender Asphalt (glaub ich )) bereits den Wagen leistungsmäßig tunen.

Wenn der Chef von EA sagt, dass sie wieder zu den Wurzeln zurück wollen, erinnere ich mich da an die besten NFS Teile!


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wer von euch zockt NFS vom ersten Teil an?


Ich bin erst seit Underground 2 dabei ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (19. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin erst seit Underground 2 dabei ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



wtf 

wieso erst so spät?


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> wieso erst so spät?


Naja, in meiner frühen Kindheit haben mich andere Dinge mehr interessiert, als ein PC und Zocken. Irgendwann habe ich dann mal bei einem Kumpel Underground 2 gesehen/gezockt und es hat mich sofort fasziniert. Ich habe meine Eltern dann überredet, mir einen halbwegs spieletauglichen PC zu kaufen. Als ich diesen hatte, gab es dann schon MW, das ich mir sofort gekauft habe. So bin ich zur NfS-Serie gekommen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wenn der Chef von EA sagt, dass sie wieder zu den Wurzeln zurück wollen, erinnere ich mich da an die besten NFS Teile!


Ist das nicht für jeden ein anderer? 
Heutzutage will doch jeder "Back to the roots", das ist doch nur Marketinggequatsche. Bevor das Spiel nicht da ist, mach ich mir weder Hoffnungen noch lehne ich es ab.


----------



## CeresPK (20. September 2008)

ich bin seit NFS2 dabei aber das habe ich erst 2001 angefangen zu zocken (erster PC im Haus)
NFS3 habe ich dann übersprungen und habe NFS4 von nem Kumpel bekommen
NFS6 habe ich von meinem Cousin bekommen (war dann vorerst das beste NFS was ich gespielt habe)
irgendwie ist mir dan ein kleiner Schatz in dei Hände gefallen und 2004 habe ich angefangen NFS Porsche zu zocken was mich dan leider nicht so fasziniert hatt weil ich Grafisch schon besseres gewohnt war (NFS6)
und dann fing es an in Reihenfolge zu gehen:
NFS Underground
NFS Underground 2
NFS Most Wanted (das hat dan NFS6 von meiner Bestenliste abgelöst)

Carbon habe ich nie gespielt genau wie Pro Street (außer die Demos und mal auf den 360s von meinen Kumpels)

Also ich setze große Erwartungen an Undercover das es endlich mal wieder etwas herauragendes ist und solange das nicht ist zocke ich lieber TDU oder Most Wanted


----------



## Sesfontain (20. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin erst seit Underground 2 dabei ...


Ich seit Porsche....das eines der besten Rennspiele überhaupt


----------



## Micha-Stylez (20. September 2008)

HIER gibts neue Gameplay Video´s !
Ist zwar nen Gameplay auf der X360 aber man sieht schon in welche Richtung das Game geht !

Mfg Micha


----------



## push@max (20. September 2008)

Naja, vom grafischen her nicht so toll...hoffentlich liegts an der Konsolen-Version.

Die Lenkung wirkt auch unrealistisch übertrieben, somit auch das Fahrverhalten...irgendwie sieht es so aus, als ob sich das Auto auf einer Scheibe drehen würde.

Aber das Spiel erinnert mich von der Tageszeit an MW.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. September 2008)

Wirkt wie ein grafisch aufgemotzes MW, aber mit Wagenschaden, siehe IGN Video: Need for Speed Undercover PlayStation 3 Gameplay - Cop Chase


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

Och nö, ich mag Wagenschäden nicht. Hoffentlich kann man das ausschalten


----------



## Xyrian (20. September 2008)

Genau! Wenn schon Arcade, dann richtig!


----------



## CeresPK (21. September 2008)

ach du shice das sieht für mich so aus wie ein gemodetes MW
Irgendwie finde ich die Kurven am Anfang sehen ziehmlich ruckartig eingelenkt aus nun weiß man leider nicht obs am Fahrer liegt oder am Spiel ich hoffe am Fahrer und dessen einstellungen.
Das man es mit ner Tasta spielen kann wäre mir wichtig und das es das 360 Pad erkennt auch (ich zocke mit beiden sachen kommt eben ganz auf Spiel drauf an.
Grid zocke ich lieber mitm 360 Pad und Dirt mit der G15)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. September 2008)

Oh man, das sieht ja mal echt lahm aus, ich hoffe ja mal stark das sich da noch was ändert !


----------



## Fransen (21. September 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Oh man, das sieht ja mal echt lahm aus, ich hoffe ja mal stark das sich da noch was ändert !



Ich hoffe es auch....
Das Video macht ja nicht gerade Lust auf mehr, da kann ich auch weiter MW/Carbon zocken...


----------



## push@max (21. September 2008)

Da kann ich mich euch nur anschließen, die Video macht kaum Lust auf mehr, aber last uns mal ehrlich sein...EA kann doch nicht solch einen grafischen Rückschritt machen.

Vielleicht liegt es noch an der frühen Version, ich glaube jedenfalls, dass das Video nicht die wirkliche Qualität des Spiels zeigt.

Die ganzen veröffentlichten Screens waren sicherlich auch ein wenig bearbeitet, allerdings kann und darf der Unterschied nicht so groß sein 

EDIT: wieder neue Bilder PC Games - Bildergalerie: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!


----------



## Arcole (21. September 2008)

...sollte das nen Flop werden , ja was soll ich dann spielen ? Kann doch net ewig MW weiter spielen  !

hi,

Warum eigndlich nit ?? ,solange die MW-server laufen und Rockport lebt 
Auf der Nordschleife macht´s den Leuten doch heute noch Spass rumheizen. 

Und überhaupt... Wie soll das Big "*S*" sonst jemals Kult werden ?

grüssle...


----------



## Micha-Stylez (21. September 2008)

Also wenn man die Bilder mit den Gameplay Video´s vergleicht , dann entstehen echt 2 Welten !
Ich glaub aber kaum das die Leute von EA eine schritt zurück machen was die Grafik angeht ! 

Was mir allerdings zu denken gibt , ist wie stumpf es aussieht wie die Auto´s um die Kurven fahren ! 

Naja uns bleibt halt nur das abwarten und das noch über einen Monat !


Mfg Micha


----------



## Adrenalize (21. September 2008)

Promobilder sind fast immer schwer nachbearbeitet. siehe z.B. Crysis, NFS Oro Street oder Race Driver Grid, da sahen einige der Vorabbilder und Videoschnipsel auch noch deutlich besser aus als das finale Produkt.
Das gehört alles zum Plan um den Hype potentieller Käufer anzustacheln.


----------



## push@max (21. September 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Promobilder sind fast immer schwer nachbearbeitet. siehe z.B. Crysis, NFS Oro Street oder Race Driver Grid, da sahen einige der Vorabbilder und Videoschnipsel auch noch deutlich besser aus als das finale Produkt.



Könnt Ihr euch noch daran erinnern, wo DX10 Ingame-Screens von Crysis gezeigt wurden, obwohl es noch keine DX10 Grafikkarten gab? 

Man kann ja nicht behaupten, dass die Grafik bei ProStreet schlecht war, im Gegenteil...deshalb rechne ich mit ähnlichem auch bei Undercover, wenn nicht sogar ein wenig besser.


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

Ich habe jetzt mal probehalber das grafische Maximum aus MW rausgeholt:
1680 x 1050
3x3 SSAA + Super-Transparenz-AA
16x AF
Gamma Korrektur 

Verblüfend, wie ähnlich sich UC und MW grafisch damit sind. Lediglich das HDR kommt in UC besser zur Geltung.

_PS: Meine 8800 GTS brachte es immerhin auf 25 FPS durchschnittlich bei obigen Einstellungen ..._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (21. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal probehalber das grafische Maximum aus MW rausgeholt:
> 1680 x 1050
> 3x3 SSAA + Super-Transparenz-AA
> 16x AF
> ...



Hättest Du ein Screen für mich? Ich kann max nur auf 1280x1024 zocken


----------



## Micha-Stylez (21. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal probehalber das grafische Maximum aus MW rausgeholt:
> 1680 x 1050
> 3x3 SSAA + Super-Transparenz-AA
> 16x AF
> ...


 

Das sag man , die beiden Games sehen sich wirklich mal sehr ähnlich !
Auch die Umgebung , bis auf ein paar (neuheiten) sind gleich , genauso wie umstürzende Gegenstände ^^  Man merkt wirklich das die Entwickler an Most Wanted anknüpfen wollen , aber die sollen das doch nich 1:1 machen 
Mal gucken was wir am 20 Nov. dazu sagen werden !


Mfg Micha


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Hättest Du ein Screen für mich? Ich kann max nur auf 1280x1024 zocken


Nö, aber ich kann ja schnell einen machen gehen. Posten darf ich die Bilder trotzdem nur mit einer Breite von 900 px ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (21. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nö, aber ich kann ja schnell einen machen gehen. Posten darf ich die Bilder trotzdem nur mit einer Breite von 900 px ...


Die Breitenbeschränkung gilt afaik nur für bilder, die du direkt in deinen Beitrag einbindest. Wenn du das bild nur als Anhang dranhängst, kann es auch größer sein. Nur alles über 900 Pixel Breite sprengt halt auf kleineren Auflösungen das Forenlayout, wenn das Objekt direkt zwischen dem Text im Posting drinhängt.


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Die Breitenbeschränkung gilt afaik nur für bilder, die du direkt in deinen Beitrag einbindest. Wenn du das bild nur als Anhang dranhängst, kann es auch größer sein. Nur alles über 900 Pixel Breite sprengt halt auf kleineren Auflösungen das Forenlayout, wenn das Objekt direkt zwischen dem Text im Posting drinhängt.


Richtig


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Die Breitenbeschränkung gilt afaik nur für bilder, die du direkt in deinen Beitrag einbindest. Wenn du das bild nur als Anhang dranhängst, kann es auch größer sein. Nur alles über 900 Pixel Breite sprengt halt auf kleineren Auflösungen das Forenlayout, wenn das Objekt direkt zwischen dem Text im Posting drinhängt.


Weiß ich ...

Hier mal ein paar Screens. Jetzt sogar mit 4x4 SSAA ... 
Mit durchschnittlich 18 FPS ist es nicht leicht, den Wagen zu kontrollieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (21. September 2008)

thx @boss3D 

Das Spiel ist jetzt schon glaub ich 3 Jahre alt und sieht immer noch verdammt schick aus!


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> thx @boss3D
> 
> Das Spiel ist jetzt schon glaub ich 3 Jahre alt und sieht immer noch verdammt schick aus!


Bitte, kein Problem.

Ja, mit der richtigen Hardware lassen sich auch noch verdammt geile FSAA/SSAA-Modi aktivieren ... 
Leider gibt es für ATi´s keinen nHancer. Bei einer Radeon HD4870 beispielsweise, bleibt viel Performance ungenutzt, die man bei Geforce in AA verballert.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (22. September 2008)

Es gab ja von MW eine Blackedition mit mehr Fahrzeugen...dafür gab es doch einen Patch oder?


----------



## xTc (22. September 2008)

Hab da mal eine Wagenliste gefunden:



> Aston Martin DB9
> Acura Integra LS
> Acura RSX
> Audi RS5
> ...



Falls die jemand schon gepostet hat, sorry. 

Quelle: NFS-Planet


Gruß


----------



## Xyrian (22. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Es gab ja von MW eine Blackedition mit mehr Fahrzeugen...dafür gab es doch einen Patch oder?


Jawoll, die kann man kostenlos downloaden und zwar hier.
Musst zwar etwas suchen, aber der Patch ist da dabei.


----------



## push@max (22. September 2008)

Die Liste fällt diesmal aber lang aus...sind aber gute Wagen dabei.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. September 2008)

ja, steht glaub ich schon 2 oder 3 seiten vorher^^
is schon ein paar tage bekannt


----------



## k-b (22. September 2008)

Jap, wurde schon


----------



## Robär (23. September 2008)

Hier gibts nen paar neue Screens, sieht wie ich finde doch sehr schick aus.

os-informer.de - Screenshots: Die Sportwagen in Need for Speed: Undercover - 2008/09/undercover__9_.jpg

P.S ich war der Klaus der das mit den Autos schon gelinkt hat. Ich verzeihe dir.


----------



## push@max (23. September 2008)

Die Screens zeigen jedoch leider keine Ingame-Bilder


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Screens zeigen jedoch leider keine Ingame-Bilder


 
Ich würde auch gern mal richtige In game Bilder von UC sehen , vor allem von der Pc Version mit ordentlich Details !

Hab gestern bei nem Kolleg MW auf der PS2 gespielt , boah so abturner die Grafik , nach 5 Min wieder ausgemacht 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Robär (23. September 2008)

Jup hab ich vor 2 Monaten auch gespielt - Splittscreen - OMG richtig Augenaua bekommen.


----------



## boss3D (23. September 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Hab gestern bei nem Kolleg MW auf der PS2 gespielt , boah so abturner die Grafik , nach 5 Min wieder ausgemacht


Auf der PS2 sieht MW einfach sch***e aus. Diese Uralt-Konsole ist eine Beleidigung für das Game. MW muss man auf dem PC zocken und mit genügend AA/AF sieht es noch immer hammergeil aus ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (23. September 2008)

Jo, PS2 kannste voll vergessen, die Grafik hat mich bereits vor 2 Jahren angekotzt...nach Crysis sieht man halt alles ein wenig enger.


----------



## boss3D (23. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> nach Crysis sieht man halt alles ein wenig enger.


Die PS2-Grafik konnte man auch vor Crysis schon vergessen. Im Übrigen ist Crysis für mich nicht das grafisch beste Spiel überhaupt, sondern "nur" der grafisch beste Shooter. Ein RPG mit Crysis-Grafik _(wie man es ja in einegen Mods sieht)_ beispielsweise, fände ich zum Kotzen. Da kommt für mich nichts an der Aurora _(The Witcher)_ vorbei ... 

btt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (23. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine Wagenliste gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juchhu wieder ein Pagini Zonda F und ein Audi R8. Das sind meine absoluten Traumautos 
Aber wie das ** in den Autonamen von Chevrolet zensiert ist  (oh ich seh gerade das das wohl die Forensoftware ist).


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Die PS2-Grafik konnte man auch vor Crysis schon vergessen.
> MfG, boss3D



Ich muss zustimmen, noch bevor die PS 2 überhaupt verbreitet war konnte man es schon wieder vergessen mit der Grafik.


----------



## Xyrian (24. September 2008)

Warum zum Geier zensiert die Forensoftware das ** von den Chevrolets!?


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

Was genau meinst du?


----------



## Adrenalize (24. September 2008)

Na weil ES-ES bei Chevrolet allgemein für Super Sport steht und im Deutschen eher für den krankesten Irrenverein, den Adolf damals hatte.


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

Es gibt doch auch den Mitshubishi Landser


----------



## Adrenalize (24. September 2008)

Strenggenommen übersetzt du es dann aber falsch, richtiger wäre wohl Mitsubishi Lancier (bzw. Ulanen), falls sie damit die berittenen Soldaten meinen.

Landser ist aber im Grunde wertfrei, Soldatenjargon für das Wort Soldat. Wenn es eine negative Färbung hat, dann vermutlich vor allem wegen dieser verbotenen Faschistenband, die sich so nannte.

Aber Lancer ist nicht = Landser.

RAF ist ja in England z.B. auch die Royal Air Force und bei uns was Negatives. 


Um zum Thema Autos zurückzukehren: Bis 89 oder so gabs auch einen Dodge Lancer. Und der Mitsu EVO ist ja in Undercover dabei. Da haben sie das Model aus Pro Street recycelt. In Pro Street für ja der Obermotz da einen Evo.


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber Lancer ist nicht = Landser.


War ja au n Scherz


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. September 2008)

Die offizielle Homepage von NFS Undercover wurde geupdatet !


Die offizielle *Need for Speed Undercover Webseite* ist upgedated worden und es wurde ein neuer Stadtteil freigeschaltet. Bemerkbar macht sich dies, durch ein neues Hintergrundbild und einige herumfliegende anklickbare Wasserropfen, die neue Videos und Bilder offentbaren.

Quelle : NFS-Planet 


Mfg Micha


----------



## push@max (26. September 2008)

Auf WinFuture gibt es ein neues Video von NFS Undercover, leider wieder ein gerendertes das erneut keine Ingame-Szenen zeigt.

Laut WinFuture wurde das gleiche Spielchen schon bei ProStreet letztes Jahr gespielt, die ganze Zeit über wurden im Vorfeld nur gerenderte Videos gezeigt, als das Spiel dann erschien war die Enttäuschung recht groß.

Eines vorweg, das neuste Undercover Video überzeugt mich auch nicht, das Fahrverhalten der Autos wirkt total unrealistisch und die Grafik ist Most-Wanted Style, also schon angestaubt.

WinFuture.de - NfS: Undercover - Neuer Trailer zeigt Verfolgungsjagd


----------



## k-b (26. September 2008)

Is mir egal wies wird, will endlich überhaupt mal wieder n Rennspiel


----------



## push@max (26. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Is mir egal wies wird, will endlich überhaupt mal wieder n Rennspiel



GRID findest Du nicht toll?


----------



## k-b (26. September 2008)

Nope, da muss man zu viel bremsen. Also die Demo hab ich nach 2 Runden weggeworfen.


----------



## leboga (26. September 2008)

Demo wegwerfen


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

Ich meinte runtergeworfen.. ist doch egal


----------



## Honk53 (30. September 2008)

naja sieht vielversprechend aus^^


----------



## push@max (30. September 2008)

Irgendwie tut sich in letzter Zeit nicht viel...kurz vor dem Release erwarte ich mehr


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Irgendwie tut sich in letzter Zeit nicht viel...kurz vor dem Release erwarte ich mehr


 

Du sagst es .... noch ein wenig mehr als einen Monat aber in letzter Zeit tut sich nichts mehr in Sachen News ^^Keine Demo , nix ! Würd mich auch über mehr News freuen und vor allem mal einem richtigem in Game Video das man sich laden kann und nicht in so ein Pixel Tube gucken muss 

Mfg Micha


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich vermute Undercover wird ein gutes Spiel, noch nen Flop werden die sich nicht erlauben können ohne richtig Stress mit den hohen Herren aus der Führungsetage zu bekommen.

Hoffen tue ich's sowieso, nach Most Wanted kam ja nix mehr.

Die Demos der beiden Nachfolger (oder warens 3?) sind nach paar Minuten im Tune-Up-Shredder gelandet.

Es wird echt Zeit das mal etwas herausgebracht wird, bei dem man nicht nach 14 Tagen den Titel vergessen hat.

Grid mag ich nach anfänglicher Begeisterung auch nicht mehr.

Da tummel ich mich echt lieber in der Trackmania-Welt, so mies ist die Grafik da ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr.

Gute Grafik steht immer noch an zweiter Stelle, wichtiger ist mir der Spielspaß, deshalb ist mein Favorit auch immer noch:

*Need for Speed Most Wanted*


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt neue Bilder von den Fahrzeugen, wieder keine Ingame-Screens 

PC Games - Bildergalerie: Erste Bilder der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover [Update2]

Allerdings gibt es ein neues Video, Verfolgungsjagdt mit der Bullerei und diesmal auch mit Ingame.

PC Games - Video-Stream: Video zu Need for Speed: Undercover zeigt Verfolgungsjagd mit dem Polizeiauto

Das Fahrverhalten sieht immer noch ziemlich unrealistisch aus.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (3. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Es gibt neue Bilder von den Fahrzeugen, wieder keine Ingame-Screens
> 
> PC Games - Bildergalerie: Erste Bilder der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover [Update2]
> 
> ...


 

Also da muss ich dir wirklich zustimmen , das sieht wirklich mal sehr "komisch" aus wie die Auto´s um die Kurve fahren ! Als würden die durch eine gerade Kurve fahren !

Wobei , ich muss zugeben , den Look in dem Video find ich geil ! Die Wagen und die Gegend von der Optik her sind sehr cool !

Bin echt gespannt , knapp einen Monat noch !

Mfg Micha


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Wobei , ich muss zugeben , den Look in dem Video find ich geil ! Die Wagen und die Gegend von der Optik her sind sehr cool !



Jop, da fühle ich mich auch gleich wohl...von der Atmo wird das Spiel sicherlich gut


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Es gibt neue Bilder von den Fahrzeugen, wieder keine Ingame-Screens
> 
> PC Games - Bildergalerie: Erste Bilder der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover [Update2]
> 
> ...


Dankeschön, hätte ich sonst sicher nicht gefunden! 

Da werden ja echt Most Wanted Erinnerungen wach, ich habs vermutet das es was werden könnte, sehr gut!


----------



## MoS (3. Oktober 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Also da muss ich dir wirklich zustimmen , das sieht wirklich mal sehr "komisch" aus wie die Auto´s um die Kurve fahren ! Als würden die durch eine gerade Kurve fahren !
> 
> Mfg Micha


Wie meinen?  Sieht aus wie auf Schienen oder so... Wird sich halt typisch NFS-Arcademäßig fahren - so wie in den Vorgängern halt auch schon.

Wieso glänzt/leuchtet/reflektiert die Straße schon wieder so komisch? Soll das nass sein? Falls ja: wieso ist der Gehsteig nicht nass? 

Mein Gesamteindruch durch bisherige Videos usw.: ein MW 2.0


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

Genau, und das ist für mich das allerbeste Kaufargument!


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe mittlerweile mit Wipeout HD mein neues Rennspiel gefunden. Hammergeil einfach nur! Und mit 20 Euro auch recht günstig 

Also NFS hole ich mir jetzt nur noch wenns echt Hammer wird!


----------



## MoS (3. Oktober 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Also ich habe mittlerweile mit Wipeout HD mein neues Rennspiel gefunden. Hammergeil einfach nur!


Erinnert mich verdammt stark an Dethkarz


----------



## CiSaR (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir heute erstmal Most Wanted gekauft  hatte es bis jetzt immer nur von nem Kumpel und da ich mit meiner 6600 zurzeit Undercover eh vergessen kann muß halt nochmal Most Wanted her.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> [..]Da werden ja echt Most Wanted Erinnerungen wach,[..]



bei mir sind die Erinnerungen noch so stark das ich denke mensch das alles hast du doch schon mal gesehen kennst du den Stadtteil nicht? na ich freue mich schon auf die Polizei das war immer recht Spaßig


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

Ne die Polizei hat immer übelst genervt. Ich will einfach nur Rennen fahren!


----------



## boss3D (4. Oktober 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Ne die Polizei hat immer übelst genervt. Ich will einfach nur Rennen fahren!


Also mir hat gerade die Polizei in MW sehr gut gefallen. Ich bin da eher von TDU enttäuscht, dass das game so eine dämlich Polizei hat ... 


CiSaR schrieb:


> und da ich mit meiner 6600 zurzeit Undercover eh vergessen kann muß halt nochmal Most Wanted her.


Wie läuft MW denn so mit einer 6600 GT? Mit meiner X1950 Pro _(512 MB)_ läuft es mit maximalen Details und 4x AA / 16x AF bei weitem nicht flüssig.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (4. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wie läuft MW denn so mit einer 6600 GT? Mit meiner X1950 Pro _(512 MB)_ läuft es mit maximalen Details und 4x AA / 16x AF bei weitem nicht flüssig.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Also ich hab MW damals vor ca 1 1/2 Jahren mit Pentium D 805 und eine 7300GS gezockt ! Da war gerad mal 1024x768 drin ohne AA / AF damit es flüssig lief !

Deswegen finde ich die Mindestanfoderung für Undercover ein wenig  , da sie doch zimelich niedrig sind ! 


Mfg Micha


----------



## boss3D (4. Oktober 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Also ich hab MW damals vor ca 1 1/2 Jahren mit Pentium D 805 und eine 7300GS gezockt ! Da war gerad mal 1024x768 drin ohne AA / AF damit es flüssig lief !


Was ist denn für euch eigentlich flüssig? Also ich brauch in MW 60 FPS _(durch VSync auf 60 limitiert)_ ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## AndreasMarkert (4. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also mir hat gerade die Polizei in MW sehr gut gefallen. Ich bin da eher von TDU enttäuscht, dass das game so eine dämlich Polizei hat ...
> 
> Wie läuft MW denn so mit einer 6600 GT? Mit meiner X1950 Pro _(512 MB)_ läuft es mit maximalen Details und 4x AA / 16x AF bei weitem nicht flüssig.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Genau das ist eigentlich das beste an MW die gute K.I., es wird einem nie langweilig, weil sich die Bullen immer was neues einfallen lassen.

Kann mich noch gut an das erste mal erinnern als der Heli auftauchte, ein absoluter Gänsehaut-Effekt, wenn man plötzlich auch noch von Oben verfolgt wird.
Habs bestimmt schon 10x durchgezoggt.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (4. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Was ist denn für euch eigentlich flüssig? Also ich brauch in MW 60 FPS _(durch VSync auf 60 limitiert)_ ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt war ich heilfroh das NFS MW ohne stottern läuft  ! Heut zu Tage müssen es schon wie du sagst 50-60 FPS sein !


Mfg Micha


----------



## CiSaR (4. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wie läuft MW denn so mit einer 6600 GT? Mit meiner X1950 Pro _(512 MB)_ läuft es mit maximalen Details und 4x AA / 16x AF bei weitem nicht flüssig.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




6600GT ha schön wärs is aber nur ne reine 6600 und mit der lief MW eigentlich ganz gut außer im letzten Boß rennen ist sie wegen Überhitzung immer ausgestiegen aber ansonsten war es ok.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (4. Oktober 2008)

An das Gequäle mit der 6600GT (PCI-E /128MB) und P4 550 kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern, der Anfang meiner "OC-Karriere" um das endlich mal flüssig spielen zu können, hab ich die Graka damals mit Riva heftigst übertaktet und dann gings auch ganz gut, selbst in hohen Auflösungen.


----------



## push@max (4. Oktober 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Heut zu Tage müssen es schon wie du sagst 50-60 FPS sein !



In jedem Spiel?  Damit man die halten kann, muss man ständig die neuste High End Hardware haben oder die Einstellungen senken


----------



## boss3D (4. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> In jedem Spiel?


Ne, wir sprachen lediglich von MW, aber 60 FPS fühlen sich in jedem NfS gut an ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (6. Oktober 2008)

Es kommen nun doch noch ein paar Wagen bei UC dazu :


*'67 Shelby GT500*
*'06 Mazda RX-8*
*'03 BMW M3*

*'06 Pagani Zonda F*
*'06 Lamborghini Murcielago LP640*
*'09 Audi S5*
*Quelle : Nfs-Planet*

*Mfg Micha*


----------



## k-b (6. Oktober 2008)

Yeah der S5


----------



## CeresPK (6. Oktober 2008)

seht mal was bei sqoops feines über UC steht:
Special Features:
_
    * 13 Automarken, 3 Motorradmarken
    * Neues Preismodell beim Autokauf
    * Detailreiches Schadensmodell
    * Arkade Physik Engine
    * Verbesserte Graphik Engine
    * Neuer Spielmodus: Undercover (zeitbegrenzte Missionen, *inkl. Waffen)*
    * Möglichkeiten, den Helden zu verbessern (*mehr Gesundheitspunkte*, verbesserte Reaktionen, etc.)
*  * Straßen-Rennen bei Nacht*
    * Während der Rennen könnt Ihr Stunts ausführen um zu Punkten_

Ich dachte das wird nen Rennspiel


----------



## push@max (6. Oktober 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> seht mal was bei sqoops feines über UC steht:
> Special Features:
> _
> * 13 Automarken, 3 Motorradmarken
> ...



Das hört sich für mich stark nach Driver an. 

Die sollen echt kein Mist machen und die Serie ins Verderben schicken, mit Sachen bei den sie keine Ahnung haben!


----------



## push@max (8. Oktober 2008)

Wieder mal neue Screens, diesmal in High-Res...aber mir sagt das nichts aus, ich will endlich mal Ingame-Bilder sehen.

PC Games - Bildergalerie: Brandneue High-Res-Screenshots zu Need for Speed: Undercover


----------



## Micha-Stylez (9. Oktober 2008)

Die sehen echt gut aus und machen einen echt heiß auf mehr ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## k-b (10. Oktober 2008)

wenigstens n gescheits auto


----------



## Sven0815 (11. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wieder mal neue Screens, diesmal in High-Res...aber mir sagt das nichts aus, ich will endlich mal Ingame-Bilder sehen.
> 
> PC Games - Bildergalerie: Brandneue High-Res-Screenshots zu Need for Speed: Undercover



Link zum Threat mit Video

hf


----------



## Micha-Stylez (12. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt ein neues VIDEO , wo man den Renault Megane in NFS UC bestaunen kann ! Man achte auf die Effekte im Lack  , schon ganz schick meiner Meinung nach !


Wooooooooooow und mal ein vernüftiges IN-GAME VIDEO , wo man schon sehen kann wie es denn mal ausehen wird ! Ich find die Umgebung ist wirklich sehr gelungen ! Allerdings ist es Gameplay auf eine X360 !

Und noch mehr neue Auto´s :
*'70 Plymouth Barracuda
'06 Porsche 911 GT3 RS
'06 Volkswagen R32
'06 Mazda Speed 3
'96 Ford Escort Coswroth
'08 Mercedes CLS 63*

Es wird zur Zeit aber auch viel gemunkelt das es nur ein besseres Most Wanted wird ! 


Mfg Micha


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Oktober 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Es wird zur Zeit aber auch viel gemunkelt das es nur ein besseres Most Wanted wird !


Kaum verwunderlich, immerhin war MW der letzte NFS Titel, der sich richtig gut verkaufte, Carbon und ProStreet waren nicht so die Kassenschlager. Undercover riecht nach einem Most Wanted mit verbesserter ProStreet Optik und Wagenschaden.
Aber das muss ja nicht bedeuten, dass das schlecht wäre, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## k-b (12. Oktober 2008)

Jo, das find selbst ich als ferrarifan.


----------



## push@max (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich im positiven Sinne überrascht bin , nachdem ich in den letzten Beiträgen speziell das Fahrverhalten der Fahrzeuge kritisiert hatte.

Das Ingame-Video sieht nicht nur gut aus (bei PC geht sicherlich nocht mehr), auch das Fahrverhalten sieht jetzt deutlich realistischer aus. Die Umgebung gefällt mir (erinnert mich an MW ), und das fahren mit dem Audi TT, das Schadensmodell und die Bullerei scheinen wirklich Spass zu machen.

Ich freue mich auf den Release...bisschen Zeit haben die Entwickler noch.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (12. Oktober 2008)

Most Wanted war imo das beste NfS der neuen Generation. Wenn das weiter verbessert werden würde,hab Ich kein Problem.


----------



## boss3D (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir das In-Game-Video jetzt auch mal angeschaut und es sieht wirklich verdammt gut aus, allerdings kommen mir Missionen, wie "Stop the Robbers" alles andere als innovativ vor. Hoffentlich gibt es noch weitaus vernünftigere Missionen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Menthe (12. Oktober 2008)

Sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus. Wenn die Story dann noch in Ordnung geht, isses schon gekauft.


----------



## boss3D (12. Oktober 2008)

Equitas schrieb:


> Sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus. Wenn die Story dann noch in Ordnung geht, isses schon gekauft.


Ich hoffe auch sehr, dass es ohne DVD einlegen geht ... 

^^ Das wird bei ja in letzter Zeit immer mehr zum Trend _(und ich bin verdammt froh darüber)_.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (13. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch sehr, dass es ohne DVD einlegen geht ...



Das kann man jetzt zweideutig verstehen 

Ich begrüße das aber auch auf jeden Fall...ich bin manchmal echt faul, wenn es darum geht die CD zu wechseln 

EDIT: Das Spiel wurde mit der USK 12 eingestuft...standard halt.

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,663233/Ne...USK_-_Need_for_Speed_Undercover_ab_12_Jahren/


----------



## Honk53 (14. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Das kann man jetzt zweideutig verstehen
> 
> Ich begrüße das aber auch auf jeden Fall...ich bin manchmal echt faul, wenn es darum geht die CD zu wechseln


Bin ich auch deswegen lass ich schon mal ausversehen die cd /dvd ne woche oder noch länger im Laufwerk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt den Thread durchgelesen und nun hab ich richtig bock auf Most Wanted  Ich glaub ich installier es heute mal wieder


----------



## Honk53 (14. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt den Thread durchgelesen und nun hab ich richtig bock auf Most Wanted  Ich glaub ich installier es heute mal wieder


auch was feines  ich kann dir och wieder prostreet mitbringen falls de das auch willst


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Oktober 2008)

Honk53 schrieb:


> auch was feines  ich kann dir och wieder prostreet mitbringen falls de das auch willst



Ne Prostreet wird wieder nachm 3. rennen langweilig


----------



## Honk53 (14. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ne Prostreet wird wieder nachm 3. rennen langweilig


naja wie ich dich kenne soll ichs nächste woche aber trotzdem mit nehmen


----------



## Micha-Stylez (14. Oktober 2008)

News :
Der neue *Nissan 370Z* ist bisher nur bekannt aus versteckten Handyfotos und Spionagebildern und wird nächsten Monat in Los Angeles sein Debüt feiern. Die bisherigen Fotos zeigen aber, dass es sich um ein komplett neue Karosserieform handeln wird, mit neuen Details in der Dachlinie und einem Bumerang-förmigen Heckdesign. Wie *Worldcarfans* herausgefunden haben will, dürfte es sich bei diesem Screenshot aus einem kürzlich veröffentlichen Trailer von *Need for Speed Undercover* um einen *Nissan 370Z* handeln, der diese Details zeigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wäre nicht allzuweit hergeholt, wenn in Need for Speed Undercover der Nissan 370Z vorkommen wird, zumal bereits mit ProStreet EA und Nissan zusammen den Nissan GT-R spielbar gemacht haben. Es wird sich noch zeigen, ob sich dieses Gerücht bewahrheitet, oder ob es sich "lediglich" um den Nissan 350Z handelt.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. Oktober 2008)

News : 

Ende September hatten wir die Gelegenheit, in München einen neueren Build von *Need for Speed Undercover* kurz anzutesten. Dabei bekamen wir unter anderem erstmals einen kurzen Einblick in die sogenannten *Wheelman Skills*.

Dabei handelt sich im Grunde um ein Award-System ähnlich dem von Rollenspielen: Gemäß eurem Fahrstil und dem Rennverlauf der absolvierten Rennen könnt ihr Punkte bekommen, die für eure Fertigkeiten in bestimmten Bereichen eingesetzt werden können. So könnt von reduzierten Händlerpreisen profitieren oder in den Bereichen "Motor" oder "Übersetzung" einen höheren Topspeed oder kürzere Schaltzeiten herausholen, die euch natürlich bei den nächsten (Multiplayer-) Rennen nützlich sein werden.

Für all diejenigen unter euch, die sich an den Grafikfehlern und den pixeligen Schatten in den Videos gestört haben: Die Grafikengine ist bei weitem nicht final und gerade an solchen Dingen wird momentan geschraubt, wie uns Producer Jesse Abney versicherte. Zudem machte die angespielte Version meiner Meinung nach bereits einen viel besseren Eindruck als die Gameplay-Videos und die Demo von der Games Convention vermitteln können!

 Quelle : Nfs-Planet

Klingt doch gar nicht mal so schlecht oder was meint ihr ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## push@max (16. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt neue "heiße"  Bilder...aber diesmal nicht von Autos.

PC Games - Bildergalerie: Need for Speed: Undercover - Neue Bilder von Maggie Q erschienen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Es gibt neue "heiße"  Bilder...aber diesmal nicht von Autos.
> 
> PC Games - Bildergalerie: Need for Speed: Undercover - Neue Bilder von Maggie Q erschienen



Omg ne Japanerin? Naja..so dolle is ja nich. Die in most Wanted war am besten


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Omg ne Japanerin? Naja..so dolle is ja nich. Die in most Wanted war am besten


 

Das stimmt allerdings , weiß auch nicht warum aber jedes mal wenn ich Most Wanted startet guck ich mir den Anfang jedes mal wieder an ohne irgendein Grund 


Mfg Micha


----------



## boss3D (16. Oktober 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings , weiß auch nicht warum aber jedes mal wenn ich Most Wanted startet guck ich mir den Anfang jedes mal wieder an ohne irgendein Grund


Also mir gefällt ja Ursula Mayes aus Juiced 2 am besten, um ehrlich zu sein, aber trotzdem halte ich natürlich der NfS-Serie die Treue ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (16. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Omg ne Japanerin? Naja..so dolle is ja nich. Die in most Wanted war am besten



Was meinst Du weshalb ich die Anführungsstriche gesetzt habe? 

Am Besten fand ich Krystal Forscutt von ProStreet...eindeutig


----------



## Honk53 (17. Oktober 2008)

jop die is ja mal richtig toll^^


----------



## push@max (17. Oktober 2008)

Nun mal wieder ein paar neue Bilder von den Fahrzeugen in Undercover...

PC Games - Bildergalerie: Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Bilder der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge [Update4]


----------



## boss3D (17. Oktober 2008)

Honk53 schrieb:


> jop die is ja mal richtig toll^^


Die hat noch so ein süßen unschuldiges "Mädel-Gesicht" ... 
Crystall sieht wirklich scharf aus. 

Jetzt aber wirklich btt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Nun mal wieder ein paar neue Bilder von den Fahrzeugen in Undercover...
> 
> PC Games - Bildergalerie: Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Bilder der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge [Update4]


 

Da sind auf jeden Fall ein paar echt schicke Bilder mit dabei 

Das es noch so lange dauern muss bis das Game endlich rauskommt 

Mfg Micha


----------



## push@max (17. Oktober 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Das es noch so lange dauern muss bis das Game endlich rauskommt



Leider erst am 20.November...also noch über einen Monat 

Aber bis dahin versüßen mir Far Cry2 und Crysis die Wartezeit.


----------



## GIROL-GTX (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich find es ultra geil das die jetzt endlich mal n ferrari rein getahn haben !!!! und den veyron !!! ... mal gucken ... hoffentlich wirds kein reinfall wie nfs carbon und ps !!! ... die sollen sich mehr zeit lassen und dafür etwas gutes rausbringen [ weiß nicht ob das shcon gesagt wurde .. hab mir nicht alle 24 seiten durchgelesen ^^ ]


----------



## push@max (18. Oktober 2008)

GIROL-GTX schrieb:


> Ich find es ultra geil das die jetzt endlich mal n ferrari rein getahn haben !!!!



Stimmt, ein Ferrari bin ich das letzte Mal, glaub ich, bei NFS 3 gefahren, kann das sein?


----------



## CeresPK (18. Oktober 2008)

nope NFS 6 HP2 Ferrari 360 Spider und 550 Barchetta


----------



## push@max (18. Oktober 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> nope NFS 6 HP2 Ferrari 360 Spider und 550 Barchetta



Aha, aber da muss ich zugeben, dass ich diesen damals nicht gezockt habe, weil ich ihn so schlecht fand.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Oktober 2008)

Ferrari wird sich wohl quergestellt haben, als das mit dem Underground-Prolltuning und den Wide Body Kits losging. 
Wundert mich wirklich, das sie da zugestimmt haben, normalerweise lehnt Ferrari ja Spiele ab, in dennen es Wagenschaden gibt oder ihre Autos optisch oder farblich zu wild umgestaltet werden können.


----------



## GIROL-GTX (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja also ich denke das man dann nicht viel verändern darf

Lediglich die Felgen oder der Lack ... oder keins von beiden ...

Motortuning wird da auch ausgelassen und so ... 

Trotzdem, es war schon immer so ein "traum" von mir n ferrari in den neuen nfs reihen zu haben

Und wenn man den ferrari enzo noch wirklich im lack und bei den felgen tunen kann ... dann wird das richtig geil !


----------



## Micha-Stylez (19. Oktober 2008)

Neues Video !

VIDEO Need for Speed Undercover presentation Video


Mfg Micha


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. Oktober 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Neues Video !
> 
> VIDEO Need for Speed Undercover presentation Video
> 
> ...



naja wirklich toll is dad video ja nich ^^
also ich hoff ma dass die endlich ma wieder n gutes nfs rausbringen ^^
seit most wanted gabs kein gutes nfs mehr ^^ also ich find carbon und pro street sind der totale schrott 
hoffentlich wird undercover besser... ich hab nfs so gern gezockt


----------



## push@max (19. Oktober 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Neues Video !
> 
> VIDEO Need for Speed Undercover presentation Video
> 
> ...



ich fand das Video eigentlich ganz gut...das was ich da gesehen habe hat mir gefallen. Das Fahrverhalten wirkt bedeutend realistischer und das Schadensmodell ist auch ganz nett. Ein wenig Zeit für Verbesserungen haben sie ja noch.


----------



## Menthe (19. Oktober 2008)

Hab am Anfang des Videos direkt an Most Wanted gedacht mit dieser Brücke^^


----------



## push@max (20. Oktober 2008)

Equitas schrieb:


> Hab am Anfang des Videos direkt an Most Wanted gedacht mit dieser Brücke^^



Ich denke man kann jetzt sagen, dass Undercover vom gesamten Style recht stark an MW angelehnt ist. Wenn jemand nicht wüsste, dass das der neuste Ableger der NFS Serie sein soll, würde er auf MW tippen.


----------



## Alex2201 (20. Oktober 2008)

wann soll es denn raus kommen das spiel??


----------



## CeresPK (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke mal so wie die letzen paar Jahre auch mitte bis Ende November
von mir aus können die sich aber mal richtig Zeit lassen damit das Spiel wieder mal eines der guten NFS-Spielen ist


----------



## uuodan (21. Oktober 2008)

NFS Porsche war der beste Teil, den es je gab.


----------



## endgegner (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich fand NFSU2 bis jetzt am besten.
Vielleicht haben die ja gelernt und haben ein paar benutzer gefragt und verbessern die sachen jetzt man weiß ja nie.
Aber ich find NFS nicht mehr so gut wie manche anderen Rennspiele.


----------



## push@max (21. Oktober 2008)

Alex2201 schrieb:


> wann soll es denn raus kommen das spiel??



Noch steht der 20.November

Amazon.de: Need for Speed Undercover: Games


----------



## push@max (22. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt wieder ein neues Video, diesmal zum Porsche 911 GT2.

PC Games - Video-Stream: Need for Speed: Undercover - Der Porsche 911 GT2 in Bild und Ton


----------



## push@max (23. Oktober 2008)

Auch heute gibt es ein neues Video zu bestaunen, diesmal den Bugatti Veyron

(hat mich leider überhaupt nicht überzeugt )...ich weiss nicht, zeigen die jedes Mal Videos von einem unterschiedlichen Entwicklungsstatus? Diesmal war das Fahrverhalten wieder so billig und Grafik sieht auch nicht zeitgemäß aus.

PC Games - Video-Stream: Need for Speed: Undercover - Video und Bilder vom Bugatti Veyron


----------



## push@max (24. Oktober 2008)

Im neusten Trailer werden die einzelnen Stadtabschnitte gezeigt, unterlegt mit guter Musik kann man sich das gut anschauen. Wenn so auch das Endprodukt wirklich aussehen würde, wäre ich schon zufrieden.

PC Games - Video-Stream: Need for Speed: Undercover - Neues Video zeigt einige Stadtteile aus Tri-City


----------



## GIROL-GTX (24. Oktober 2008)

Also das Video mit dem "Stadtguide" gefiel mir eig. sehr gut ... Vorallem die Mucke is richtig geil,

Aber die Autovideos (Prosche, Bugatti) die waren ja mal wirklich schlecht, langsames video, und die grafik sah auch nicht grad gut aus !!!

Aber das Video von micha das war klasse find ich, außer das der tuppes da immer diese moves mit dem audi gemacht hat, hat schon was genervt, sah nicht soooo realtisch aus ... aber ansonsen wars janz jut!!

Aja und mein favorite teil is NFS Underground 2, man hatte da unendlich möglichkeiten !!

Man konnte so ziemlich alles motzen was man am auto hatte.

Nur die Storie war etwas ... ja blöd ... einfach nur so bilder als Colage verwenden war nicht grad prikelnd...


----------



## push@max (25. Oktober 2008)

Neues Mini-Video von Undercover, diesmal der Dodge Challenger, mein Lieblingsauto der Serie.

PC Games - Video-Stream: Need for Speed: Undercover - Video und Bilder vom Dodge Challenger


----------



## Micha-Stylez (26. Oktober 2008)

Frag mich warum die bei dem Spiel so eine riesen Promo Schiene fahren , aber keine Demo rausbringen ?( Bezogen auf die ganzen Mini-Video´s und sowieso die vielen Video´s die in letzter Zeit so auftauchen !)

Wäre genauso als wenn ein Musiker sagen würde : Ich bring das Mega Album raus , musst du dir unbedingt kaufen , aber eine Hörprobe wird´s leider nicht geben , kauf es dir einfach !

Hoffentlich enttäuschen die einen nicht wieder so , wie bei Pro Street ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Cornholio (27. Oktober 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Hoffentlich enttäuschen die einen nicht wieder so , wie bei Pro Street !



...oder wie es bei NFS Carbon der Fall war(aus meiner Sicht ) !


----------



## push@max (27. Oktober 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Frag mich warum die bei dem Spiel so eine riesen Promo Schiene fahren , aber keine Demo rausbringen ?( Bezogen auf die ganzen Mini-Video´s und sowieso die vielen Video´s die in letzter Zeit so auftauchen !)



Kann ich Dir nur zustimmen, nachdem man nun fast alles vom Spiel gesehen hat, wird es sowieso keine Überraschungen mehr geben. Anstatt die ganzen Videos zu zeigen, hätten sich auch kleine Demo rausbringen können.

Aber vielleicht haben sie Angst, Kunden bereits im Vorfeld zu verlieren, nachdem es sicherlich Leute geben würde, die die Demo schlecht fänden.


----------



## push@max (28. Oktober 2008)

Heute kann man ein Entwicklervideo zu Undercover betrachten...es zeigt auf einer XBOX 360 die Qualmdarstellung und einiges zur Physik des Autos.

Meiner Ansicht nach, kann man sagen das die Grafik ziemlich gut aussehen wird. Die Vorführung auf der XBOX 360 hat mir persönlich vom grafischen her gut gefallen...halt ein modernes MW.

Die Fahreigenschaften gefallen mir leider nicht so gut, achtet mal darauf, wie der Typ das Auto manchmal um die Kurve prügelt und wenn er mit der Handbremse spielt, das ganze sieht nicht gerade realistisch aus 

PC Games - Video-Stream: Need for Speed: Undercover - Entwicklervideo lässt Reifen qualmen


----------



## Tom3004 (28. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde ja es muss mal wieder ein richtig gutes Rennspiel geben. 
Ich habe schon Need for Speed Underground 1+2 und Most Wanted durch und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit den Spielen aber die letzten waren fand ich überhaupt nicht gut! 
Hab sie nur von einem Freund ausgeliehen und wieder abgegeben. 
Hoffentlich wird der Teil mal wieder wirklich gut sonst gibt es ja nur noch Ballerspiele und Rollenspiele!!
MfG Tom


----------



## push@max (29. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du ein richtig gutes Rennspiel suchst, kann ich Dir GRID empfehlen.


----------



## boss3D (29. Oktober 2008)

Seltsam, aber irgendwie bin ich in letzter Zeit in einer "Carbon-Phase" ... 

Seit ich mit meinem Kumpel auf seiner Xbox 360 Carbon mit ihm gezockt habe, hat mich auch auf meinem PC wieder die Sucht gepackt. So schlecht ist es garnicht und es gibt schon verdammt geile Autos _(Le Mans, Cayman, Ford GT...)_.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (29. Oktober 2008)

Carbon werde ich jetzt nicht zocken, aber ProStreet werde ich durchspielen...ich will keinen schwarzen Fleck auf meiner Weste, was die NFS Reihe betrifft


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> [..]So schlecht ist es garnicht und es gibt schon verdammt geile Autos _(Le Mans, Cayman, Ford GT...)_.  [..]



oder der Ford Mustang, der für die Polizei sehr Vorteilhaft war wegen seinem Gewicht. ich habe mit diesem Auto Underground 1+2 und MW durchgespielt, bei Pro Street konnte man ja keine Polizei jagen..oohhh

Carbon habe ich mal zu 10 % angefangen, dann irgendwie keine Lust mehr gehabt..


----------



## CeresPK (30. Oktober 2008)

kenntihr dieses Video schon.
darin wird der Nissan 370Z vorgestellt

NFSUnlimited.net - Need for Speed Undercover, ProStreet and more - Read news article


----------



## push@max (31. Oktober 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> kenntihr dieses Video schon.
> darin wird der Nissan 370Z vorgestellt
> 
> NFSUnlimited.net - Need for Speed Undercover, ProStreet and more - Read news article



Nettes Video mit geilem Sound!


----------



## push@max (1. November 2008)

Heute gibt es wieder extrem schicke Bilder, diesmal vom Porsche...wäre echt nett, wenn so auch die Ingame-Grafik aussehen würde 

PC Games - Bildergalerie: Need for Speed: Undercover - Bilder der verfügbaren Wagen [Porsche-Update!]


----------



## leboga (1. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Heute gibt es wieder extrem schicke Bilder, diesmal vom Porsche...wäre echt nett, wenn so auch die Ingame-Grafik aussehen würde
> 
> PC Games - Bildergalerie: Need for Speed: Undercover - Bilder der verfügbaren Wagen [Porsche-Update!]



Das wär schon geil, sieht echt gelungen aus


----------



## push@max (1. November 2008)

Auf autobild.de gibt es einen Artikel zu Undercover, wer Interesse hat, findet ihn hier


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. November 2008)

Das Video was die dort verlinkt haben ist durchaus spannend , aber irgendwie sieht die Lenkung merkwürdig aus , wie er den 360° macht , total hmmmm.....

Naja ist ja nun endlich bald soweit und wir können uns selber ein Urteil über das Game machen , vorbestellt ist es schon mal 

Mfg Micha


----------



## push@max (5. November 2008)

Es gibt einen neuen Trailer...bisschen Action mit den Cops. 

Die Animationen, wenn man erwischt wurde, sehen ganz gut aus.

PC Games - Video-Stream: Need for Speed: Undercover: Neuer Trailer zeigt die Polizei im Spiel


----------



## push@max (8. November 2008)

Ein neues, richtig cooles Video zeigt die Tuningmöglichkeiten bei Undercover, beeindruckt hat mich vor alles die Ingame-Sequenz, grafisch top 

PC Games - Video-Stream: Need for Speed: Undercover - Neues Video zeigt die Tuning-Möglichkeiten


----------



## BMW M-Power (8. November 2008)

Das video ist einfach nur geil 

Ich hoffe, dass ich bald ne neue graka bekomme, denn mit meiner 7800GTX wrid das wohl nichts 

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## boss3D (8. November 2008)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich bald ne neue graka bekomme, denn mit meiner 7800GTX wrid das wohl nichts


Ich habe die Hardware, aber vor Weihnachten nicht das Geld für das Game ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (8. November 2008)

Ich konnte mit der Vorgängerkarte, der 6800Ultra NFS ProStreet sehr schlecht bis gar nicht spielen (unter würdigen Einstellungen). Ich meine, dass Deine 7800GTX um die 30% schneller ist...wie lief den ProStreet bei Dir?


----------



## push@max (11. November 2008)

Der Hoffnungsträger hat Gold-Status erreicht 

PC Games - News: Need for Speed: Undercover: Electronic Arts gibt Gold-Status bekannt


----------



## push@max (12. November 2008)

Und wieder ein kleines Video, allerdings mit mehr Werbung als Spiele-Szenen.

PC Games - Video-Stream: Need for Speed: Undercover - Video und Bilder vom Cadillac CTS-V


----------



## push@max (14. November 2008)

Ein wirklich sehr sehr netter Trailer...nur noch wenige Tage 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mkHJzHIbQQg


----------



## push@max (15. November 2008)

Neues Intro-Video...naja, bisschen langweilig 

PC Games - Video-Stream: Need for Speed: Undercover - Intro-Video zum Rennspiel erschienen


----------



## Freestyler808 (16. November 2008)

Spiele > PS2                   Need For Speed Undercover PAL PS2DVD-MOMENT        Heute 00:55     
Spiele > PS2                     Need For Speed Undercover PAL PS2DVD-MOMENT.iso    Gestern 21:39     
Spiele > PS2                      Need_For_Speed_Undercover_PAL_PS2DVD-MOMENT        Gestern 19:03     
Spiele > PS2                     Need_For_Speed_Undercover_PAL_PS2DVD-MOMENT        Gestern 17:41     
Spiele > XBOX360      Need.For.Speed.Undercover.PAL.X360-Allstars         11-14 07:53     
Spiele > XBOX360      Need.For.Speed.Undercover.PAL.X360-Allstars         11-13 20:59     
Spiele > PS2                    Need_For_Speed_Undercover_PAL_PS2DVD-MOMENT         Gestern 16:24     
Spiele > XBOX360      Need.For.Speed.Undercover.PAL.X360-Allstars         11-13 16:12
Spiele > XBOX360      NEED.FOR.SPEED.UNDERCOVER_PROMO.X360DEVKIT -XENON   11-11 21:26     
Spiele > XBOX360      Need for speed undercover [PAL] [English] [XBOX360] Gestern 18:45     
Spiele > XBOX360      Need.For.Speed.Undercover.PAL.X360-Allstars         11-13 16:31


wenn ich das schon wieder sehe


----------



## push@max (16. November 2008)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> Spiele > PS2                   Need For Speed Undercover PAL PS2DVD-MOMENT        Heute 00:55
> Spiele > PS2                     Need For Speed Undercover PAL PS2DVD-MOMENT.iso    Gestern 21:39
> Spiele > PS2                      Need_For_Speed_Undercover_PAL_PS2DVD-MOMENT        Gestern 19:03
> Spiele > PS2                     Need_For_Speed_Undercover_PAL_PS2DVD-MOMENT        Gestern 17:41
> ...



Allerdings nur die Konsolenversionen...das neue Tomb Raider Underworld kann man auch bereits wieder im I-Net "besorgen", obwohl das Spiel laut amazon erst am 21.11 released wird.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (17. November 2008)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> Spiele > PS2                   Need For Speed Undercover PAL PS2DVD-MOMENT        Heute 00:55
> Spiele > PS2                     Need For Speed Undercover PAL PS2DVD-MOMENT.iso    Gestern 21:39
> Spiele > PS2                      Need_For_Speed_Undercover_PAL_PS2DVD-MOMENT        Gestern 19:03
> Spiele > PS2                     Need_For_Speed_Undercover_PAL_PS2DVD-MOMENT        Gestern 17:41
> ...



Du scheinst dich ja ziemlich viel auf einschlägigen Seiten/Foren herumzutreiben 

Mal ganz im Ernst, was bringt´s bzw. interessiert das jemanden?

Die Problematik ist seit Sinclair ZX Spectrum bzw. Commodore C64 aktuell und die Hersteller können sich imho nur daurch "schützen", dass sie einen gescheiten Multiplayer-Mode einbauen mit Serial-Abfrage und gut ist, deine "Daumen-runter"-Smileys bringen da herzlich wenig...

Ich freu mich auf den Release und werde heute schon mal in den PX in der US-Kaserne in Stuttgart schauen, ob das Teil vielleicht schon draussen ist , in den USA ist die VÖ heute lt. IGN, bei Erfolg gibts gleich mal ein paar Screens


----------



## Freestyler808 (17. November 2008)

mache ich immer wenns nen neues spiel gibt
aber ich freu mich auch schon riesig drauf vorallem aufn enzo


----------



## Uziflator (17. November 2008)

Ers mal sehen so gut wird wie NFS:MW oder Underground wenn nich dan wirds nich gekauft.


----------



## push@max (17. November 2008)

ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf das Spiel und hoffe, dass das wieder ein guter, packender NFS-Teil wird.


----------



## CeresPK (17. November 2008)

Undercover ist für mich die Große Hoffnung auf den besten NFS-Titel nach Most Wanted.


----------



## roadgecko (17. November 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Undercover ist für mich die Große Hoffnung auf den besten NFS-Titel nach Most Wanted.



Wir hoffen alle auf Undercover. Das letzte richtig gute NFS war meiner meinung noch zu meinen PS2 zeiten *duck und wegrenn* ^^

Hot Pursuit 2 war damals richtig geil. Ich weis immernoch, wann ich das spiel gekauft habe 
War glaubeich nen Samsatag bei Saturn xD


----------



## push@max (17. November 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Wir hoffen alle auf Undercover. Das letzte richtig gute NFS war meiner meinung noch zu meinen PS2 zeiten *duck und wegrenn* ^^
> 
> Hot Pursuit 2 war damals richtig geil. Ich weis immernoch, wann ich das spiel gekauft habe
> War glaubeich nen Samsatag bei Saturn xD


Ja, es gibt Momente an die man sich ewig erinnern wird...hab da auch paar Sachen die sich "eingebrannt" haben...vielleicht für die Ewigkeit


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. November 2008)

Ja,wie als ich damals mein erstes nfs gekauft habe,glaub war 5 bei Toys a rus in Altwarmbüchen ,vorn paar Jahren,glaub war ein 28 Dezember


----------



## speedstar (18. November 2008)

Ob ihr es mir glaubt oder nich, aber ich habe gerade Undercover im Media Markt im Nova Eventis bekommen Werd es morgen früh erst zocken können, der Q9550 möchte noch eingebaut werden und wegen dem DRM möchte ich es nicht sinnlos akivieren, falls was schief geht.


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

speedstar schrieb:


> Ob ihr es mir glaubt oder nich, aber ich habe gerade Undercover im Media Markt im Nova Eventis bekommen Werd es morgen früh erst zocken können, der Q9550 möchte noch eingebaut werden und wegen dem DRM möchte ich es nicht sinnlos akivieren, falls was schief geht.



Cool! 

Schilder uns morgen dann Deine Eindrücke...und ein paar Screens wären auch nicht schlecht, um die Grafik einschätzen zu können.


----------



## speedstar (18. November 2008)

Hier ein Beweis (auch wenn es bessere gibt):


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (18. November 2008)

Hoffentlich ham´ wer uns alle nicht zu früh gefreut, 

IGN: Need for Speed Undercover Review

ob jetzt PS3 oder PC dürfte ja egal sein, schniefff

Das mit dem Einbruch der Framerate war doch schon der gleiche Schamott bei ProStreet...


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

speedstar schrieb:


> Hier ein Beweis (auch wenn es bessere gibt):



Du musst uns nicht beweisen, dass Du das wirklich gekauft hast...hast Du dich irgendwo dazu aufgefordert gefühlt?


----------



## speedstar (18. November 2008)

Nicht wirklich  nur kenne ich es aus anderen Foren, dass viele Dinge so lang angezweifelt werden, bis sie bewiesen worden.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (18. November 2008)

Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil seit gestern die US-Version durch die Torrent/emule-Börsen geistert sowie im Usenet verfügbar ist und der D-Release am 21.11. ist...

Wie hat Oma immer gesagt: Ein Schelm, der böses dabei denkt...
Könnt´ja auch Underground 2 für 44 Öcken sein, rofl....

Der Test auf IGN fällt vernichtend aus


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

Schaut euch mal das Video an...der Wagen von den Cops ist doch im Vergleich etwas überdimensioniert ausgefallen oder? 

IGN Video: Need for Speed Undercover PlayStation 3 Gameplay - Cop Chase


----------



## speedstar (18. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil seit gestern die US-Version durch die Torrent/emule-Börsen geistert sowie im Usenet verfügbar ist und der D-Release am 21.11. ist...
> 
> Wie hat Oma immer gesagt: Ein Schelm, der böses dabei denkt...
> Könnt´ja auch Underground 2 für 44 Öcken sein, rofl....



Wenn ich morgen Screenshot reinstelle werden wir sehen.

Ob es wirklich so schlecht ist, wird ein Test zeigen bzw. Meinungen anderer User. Und da jeder andere Ansprüche hat, sehe ich dem gelassen entgegen.


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

speedstar schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen Screenshot reinstelle werden wir sehen.
> 
> Ob es wirklich so schlecht ist, wird ein Test zeigen bzw. Meinungen anderer User. Und da jeder andere Ansprüche hat, sehe ich dem gelassen entgegen.



Was hast Du für einen PC? Das Video von gerade erinnert mich zu 90% an Most Wanted...hoffentlich auch mit der Lenkung von dem Teil, weil auf dem Video sieht sie wieder ProStreet-Mäßig aus.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (18. November 2008)

@push@max: Sieht echt etwas "daneben" aus und btw., ich find man sieht´s ruckeln auf den Videos, jetzt ist halt nur die Frage, liegt das an meiner 25Mbit-Leitung oder sind das tatsächlich Framelags...

@speedstar:War doch nur ironisch gemeint, nicht als Vorwurf zu sehen


----------



## speedstar (18. November 2008)

@push@max: schau mal in Profil dort müsste man es ja sehen können?! 

@XFX_GTX280_XT: hab ich nich wirklich ernst genommen, aber ein bisschen Spaß muss sein..


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

speedstar schrieb:


> @push@max: schau mal in Profil dort müsste man es ja sehen können?!



Alles klar, guter PC 

Werde morgen auch versuchen das Spiel bei meiner Kette zu bekommen...das Geld fliesst diesen Monat ja nur für Games raus


----------



## roadgecko (18. November 2008)

4 von 10 Punten sprcih 40 % ! Das ist Loolig


----------



## holzkreuz (18. November 2008)

Also ehrlich, diese game als Vollpreistitel anzubieten ist eine Frechheit!

Grafik = Augenkrebs und ruckelt dazu noch!
Steuerung mit 360 Pad i.O.
Menü und Gameplay ist eher hakelig als flüssig

Hier mal ein Screenshot

1680*1050
AA Aus
Schatten Aus
Alles andere auf Maximum

Schatten und AA hab ich aus, damit ich wenigstens nicht durch die tolle Openworld ruckel!!!

Man achte auf die tollen parkenden Autos und deren Details


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, diese game als Vollpreistitel anzubieten ist eine Frechheit!
> 
> Grafik = Augenkrebs und ruckelt dazu noch!
> Steuerung mit 360 Pad i.O.
> ...



Das ist wirklich eine Zumutung! 

Ich leihe das Spiel wohl doch erst aus der Videothek aus, denn ich gebe keine 40-50€ für solch eine beschi**ene Grafik aus und die 40% lassen auch nichts Gutes ahnen.

Aber ich warte erstmal ab, teste es ein wenig und schau dann, ob sich der Kauf lohnt, mit der Grafik sicherlich nicht.!


----------



## holzkreuz (18. November 2008)

So hier mal mit 6xAA udn Schatten

Also Höchste Grafikeinstellung


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

Ich mein der Nissan 240sx geht ja noch,aber die audi nachmache als Standartauto ist ja wohl ne Beleidigung für den Preis,ich mein hallo,so langsam müsste das besser werden


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

Das eigene Auto sieht ja jetzt nicht so "gammelig" aus, aber die anderen Wagen -.-

Soll das ein Scherz sein? In anderen Foren standen auch schon heftige Aussagen, "BETA-Spiel" oder "am Besten sofort wieder von der Platte löschen" 

Außerdem haben sie sich über die Performance beschwert, egal welche Settings, mehr wie 20 FPS gehen bei denen nicht.

Bin schon auf den PCGames Test gespannt.


----------



## holzkreuz (18. November 2008)

Das sind ja nur die stehenden Autos

Die herumfahrenden (zivilen) sehen auch besser aus!

Aber es dreht sich auch allgemein um die Grafik

Achte auf die Kanten am Auto, an den Schatten usw

Die Texturen der Umgebung wirken verwaschen etc.


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Das sind ja nur die stehenden Autos
> 
> Die herumfahrenden (zivilen) sehen auch besser aus!
> 
> ...



Ich in diesem Thread vor ein paar Tagen ein Video gepostet, in dem ein Typ die tuning-Möglichkeiten vorstellt. Die Ingame Grafik auf einer XBOX360 sah erste Sahne aus...wieso dann dieser Mist auf dem PC?

Portierung?


----------



## boss3D (18. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Bin schon auf den PCGames Test gespannt.


Ich jetzt auch ...

Hört sich ja alles ziemlich schlecht an. 
Und die Grafik ... 

Mann oh mann, vielleicht war Most Wanted ja wirklich das Ende einer guten Rennspielserie.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xTc (18. November 2008)

Naja, ich bin gespannt. Mein erster Eindruck war leider nicht so toll. 

Nur um mal zwei Punkte zu nennen: Grafik und Steuerung.


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

Wenn die Grafik Mist ist, die Steuerung auf ProStreet Niveau, ist das Spiel gelaufen.

Wie viele Rückschläge können die sich den noch erlauben...ich habe in den letzten 3 Stunden nur Negatives über das Spiel gelesen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. November 2008)

habs heute auch schon bei nem kollegen gesehen, und die grafik ist echt zum 

dafür werde ich wohl keine 50€ ausgeben


----------



## holzkreuz (18. November 2008)

So, hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht einen kleinen Grafikvergleich zu machen.

Grafiktreiber (default)

Also

Bild #1: 
6xAA 
Schatten "High" 
AF Filter 
World Details "High" 
Car Details  "High"

Sind die max. Einstellungen ingame!


Bild #2:
4xAA
Schatten "High"
Trilinear Filter
World Details "High"
Car Details "High"

Bild #3:
Kein AA
Schatten "High"
Trilinear Filter
World Details "High"
Car Details "High"

Bild #4:
Kein AA
Schatten "Mid"
Trilinear Filter
World Details "Mid"
Car Details "Mid"

Bild #5:
Kein AA
Schatten "Low"
Trilinear Filter
World Details "Low"
Car Details "Low"

Hoffe konnte euch einen "kleinen" Eindruck vermitteln


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

Schaut euch nochmal dieses Video an - da ist die Grafik doch gut und die ist auf einer XBOX360, auf einem guten PC müsste das doch noch besser aussehen


----------



## holzkreuz (18. November 2008)

Dem Video zufolge sieht die Grafik top aus!

Ich nehme auch mal an dass was bei der Portierung schief gegangen ist...

Hachja, diese tollen Crossplatform Titel...


----------



## xTc (18. November 2008)

Für



> Also Bild #1:
> 6xAA
> Schatten "High"
> AF Filter
> ...



Ist mir das alles viel zu pixelig. Die hätten sich echt mal mehr mühe geben sollen.

Selbst mit 16x AF schaut es nicht besser aus. 


Gruß


----------



## Adrenalize (19. November 2008)

Könnte sein, das die EA Publishin Abteilung Druck gemacht hat, weil sie das Game unbedingt vor Dezember bringen wollten um im Weihnachtsgeschäft zu landen, und das Entwicklerstudio gerne noch weiter gemacht hätte.

Man ist natürlich auch durch Games wie Burnout Paradise (witzigerweise auch von EA veröffentlicht, aber von Criterion entwickelt) oder TDU verwöhnt, was Open World Racing angeht...


----------



## uuodan (19. November 2008)

TDU ist eher schlecht, als recht.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (19. November 2008)

uuodan schrieb:


> TDU ist eher schlecht, als recht.



Subjektives Empfinden und deckt sich nicht mit der grossen Fangemeinde, die TDU hat, mit 8xAA und 16XAF sieht TDU richtig scharf aus und die Fahrphysik steht ausser Debatte, über die teils matschigen Texturen der Umgebung kann man diskutieren.

btt: in nem US-Forum ist zu lesen, dass selbst Super-Sampling und Multisampling bei NFS nix bringt, z.B. die Schatten und die fiesen Treppenstufen an den Autos werden nicht geglättet, egal wie man´s anstellt.

auf nem übertakteten E8400 & 3,8 Ghz in Kombination mit ner übertakteten GTX280 haben die 28fps min. und 60fps max. gemessen, wobei es ziemlich Jacke wie Hose sein soll, ob du irgendwelche Bildverbesserer zuschaltest, an den fps ändert das rein gar nix!
Und es hat die selben Framelags wie ProStreet, als es erschien (gleiche Engine ?!?) also werden se´s wahrscheinlich zuerst mal auf 30fps locken wie beim Vorgänger praktiziert

Anyway, EA hat wohl nen derben Bock geschossen und wenn kein Wunder geschieht, müssenw ir uns wohl alle von unserer Lieblings-Rennspielserie vorerst verabschieden

Meine 50€ bleiben im Geldbeutel, nach all den Negativ-Berichten!

Greetz


----------



## speedstar (19. November 2008)

Hab es endlich geschafft! Hier ein paar Eindrücke:

1. Installationsversuch: Windows Explorer hat die Flocke gemacht und das Spiel lies sich nicht installieren, weil viele Dateien nicht gelesen werden konnten. Ob es am Spiel lag oder am frisch aufgesetzten Vista, man weiß es nich...

2. Installationsversuch: alles lief rund. Musste mich bisher nich registrieren. Nervt andauernd mit den Onlinefunktionen und das ein Account hierfür angebracht wäre. Nur muss eine Online-Verbindung bestehen, sonst lässt sich das Spiel nicht starten  Für Leute ohne Flatrate: ganz toll!!!

Spiel an sich: ruckelt schon im Einführungsvideo. Während des fahrens ging es. Mich nervt es trotzdem! Ist zwar nich so schlimm wie bei ProStreet, aber immerhin... Fahrgefühl, ist ok, könnte besser sein. Nur kann ich nich mehr die Handbremse zum Driften nicht mehr benutzen. Das Auto dreht sich gleich um fast 180°. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad hält sich bisher in Grenzen. Die Texturen sind auch ok, ist halt mal wieder Geschmackssache. Und das Schlimmste an der Optik: DIE SCHATTEN!!! OMG sind da Stufen drin. Der Verkehr ist ok, mal nichts los und dann viele Auto im Pulk, dass man schon aufpassen muss.

vorläufiges Fazit: das Spiel ist mittelmäßig, werd noch an den Grafikeinstellungen rumprobieren. Es macht schon Spaß es zu spielen, aber nach dem Debakel bei ProStreet und jetzt das, wird es das letzte Exemplar der NFS-Reihe bleiben, außer EA kriegt's mal gebacken was Ordentliches zu produzieren.


----------



## push@max (19. November 2008)

speedstar schrieb:


> 2. Installationsversuch: alles lief rund. Musste mich bisher nich registrieren. Nervt andauernd mit den Onlinefunktionen und das ein Account hierfür angebracht wäre. *Nur muss eine Online-Verbindung bestehen, sonst lässt sich das Spiel nicht starten*  Für Leute ohne Flatrate: ganz toll!!!



Das Spiel hat eben die Online-Aktivierung...das Securom-Video von letzter Woche (in dem gezeigt wurde, wie der Kopierschutz funktioniert) hat gezeigt, dass man beim ersten Start eine Internetverbindung haben muss, da wird das Spiel einmalig registriert, danach nicht mehr.

Deshalb ist das Spiel auch nicht in meiner Videothek


----------



## Incubali (19. November 2008)

Habe mich ehrlich gesagt sehr sehr auf undercover gefreut. un mich reißt es nun nicht wirklich vom hocker!! von der grafik bin ich eher enttäuscht. autos ist eigentlich das einzige was mir grafisch positiv auffällt.

diese künstlich schwammige und verschwommene kreissicht um den screen nervt, finde ich, total.
weiss zufällig jemand ob man die abschalten kann?

texturen finde ich im vergleich zum grafikstand der zeit und älteren nfs teilen unter aller sau! der schatten geht mal garnicht. dabei spiele ich auf 1680x1050 mit maximalen details und AA/AF.
und bringe es dabei auf ca. 35-65 fps.

die intros und videos sind verpixelt und verzerrt. machen das komplette echt-feeling dadurch wieder kaputt ... die letzten guten teile der reihe waren ohne zweifen underground (1+2) und most wanted.

ich hoffe die entwickler lassen sich nächstes mal ein bisschen mehr zeit, sonst wars das bald mit der freude auf den neuen nfs teil


----------



## push@max (19. November 2008)

Ich weiss nicht...die enttäuschen mit schon jetzt schon seid drei NFS Teilen hintereinander, irgendwann ist auch gut. Die Masche ein nicht fertiges Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen, zieht bei mir nicht.

Die sollen sich mal ein Beispiel an Splinter Cell nehmen. Conviction sollte schon längst erscheinen, allerdings haben die Producer festgestellt, dass die Grafik und die Story Mist sind und deshalb wird jetzt nochmal alles überarbeitet. 

Solche Leute fehlen anscheinend bei EA und so ziehen sie das Spiel schon seid drei Jahren runter...vom Glanz alter Teile, wie MW bleibt immer weniger übrig.

Ich frag mich, wie lange die noch die schlechten Verkaufszahlen hinnehmen wollen, bis sie endlich etwas ändern oder die Reihe nach 12 oder 13 Teilen aufgeben.


----------



## speedstar (19. November 2008)

zum Ruckeln: ich hab mal die "Wageneffekte" und "Umwelteffekte" von "hoch" auf "mittel" gestellt und es ist eine deutliche Besserung eingetreten. Das Ruckeln ist zwar nich weg, aber insgesamt ist die Situation viel besser geworden.
Sonst macht es wirklich Spaß, die Sachschadenrennen nur als Beispiel. Aber die Tuningoptionen der Autos kommen doch sehr bekannt vor...


----------



## holzkreuz (19. November 2008)

Wollte eben wieder MW installieren, verweigert wohl unter Vista 64bit seinen Dienst... *heul


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. November 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Wollte eben wieder MW installieren, verweigert wohl unter Vista 64bit seinen Dienst... *heul




ich kanns unter vista 64bit problemlos zocken...
zum glück, den was ich von  Undercover hier sehe und bei nem kumpel gesehen hab ist ja mal echt 

das hätte ich auch aus Most Wanted innerhalb eines jahres hin bekommen


----------



## boss3D (19. November 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Wollte eben wieder MW installieren, verweigert wohl unter Vista 64bit seinen Dienst... *heul


Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Thread, falls MW sich nicht installieren lässt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (19. November 2008)

Hatte gerade auch das zweifelhafte Vergnügen, Undercover auf nem Q9550 in Verbindung mit einer 4870X2 zu sehen, also so was schrottiges hab ich lang nicht mehr gesehen, Ruckelorgie vor dem Herrn, grafisch für mich ein Desaster!
Und was auch miserabel ist, unabhängig ob die Controller-Sensitivity auf 0% oder 100% steht, es passiert nicht wirklich was, schwammiges Fahrgefühl ohne Ende.
Auch miserabel, ich glaube, hat aber schon einer gesagt, schaut z.B. mal die Größenverhältnisse der eigenen Autos gegen die Cops an, das ist eine Lachplatte vor dem Herrn!
Ausserdem kann man die optischen Veredlungen anmachen oder weglassen oder gleich über den Treiber regeln, subjektiv passiert rein gar nix und die Framerate bleibt auch gleich.

Im direkten Vergleich sieht ja Most Wanted, sofern man den Resolution Patch einsetzt und das ganze in 1680x1050 mit 8xAA und 16xAF zockt, deutlich schöner aus, da pack ich zuhause sogar 8xSuper-Sampling AA drauf und das lüppt mit geschmeidigen 110fps

EA, ihr habt euch wahrlich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, für mich eine der größten Enttäuschungen 2008!

/edit: Doch, 3 positive Dinge gibts: Der Soundtrack ist ganz nett, die Motorensounds sind recht gelungen und... Maggie Q.
Danke, EA

/edit2: Somit ist auch der Release-Zeitpunkt erklärt, rechtzeitig noch ein paar Kopien über den Tresen bringen, bevor es die Fachpresse in Stücke zerfetzt, gamestar hat wohl ab morgen nen Test auf der HP, sind wer mal alle gespannt

Naja, die gesparten 50€ werden wohl in GTA4 gut investiert sein


----------



## push@max (19. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Hatte gerade auch das zweifelhafte Vergnügen, Undercover auf nem Q9550 in Verbindung mit einer 4870X2 zu sehen, also so was schrottiges hab ich lang nicht mehr gesehen, Ruckelorgie vor dem Herrn, grafisch für mich ein Desaster!
> Und was auch miserabel ist, unabhängig ob die Controller-Sensitivity auf 0% oder 100% steht, es passiert nicht wirklich was, schwammiges Fahrgefühl ohne Ende.
> Auch miserabel, ich glaube, hat aber schon einer gesagt, schaut z.B. mal die Größenverhältnisse der eigenen Autos gegen die Cops an, das ist eine Lachplatte vor dem Herrn!
> Ausserdem kann man die optischen Veredlungen anmachen oder weglassen oder gleich über den Treiber regeln, subjektiv passiert rein gar nix und die Framerate bleibt auch gleich.
> ...



Ich kapier das einfach nicht...haben die keine Qualitätskontrolle oder ein paar Spieler im Unternehmen? Es kann ihnen doch nicht entgangen sein, dass die Cop-Wagen viel größer ausgefallen sind als der eigene.

Und die schlechte Grafik bekommt ja wohl jedes Kind mit...kein Wunder, dass es vor einem Monat keine Demo gab. Da hätte man wohl noch die restlichen paar Kunden verloren.


----------



## CeresPK (19. November 2008)

Also wieder auf ein gutes NFS warten, welches wieder von EA versaut wird
ich hoffe 2009 kommt TDU2 raus mit neues Karren und ner neuen noch größeren welt.
Ich hoffe die bauen auch Tunigoptionen ein und ich würde mir dan noch wünschen das die Cops dann endlich sowas wie ne KI haben.


----------



## push@max (19. November 2008)

Schaut euch mal den Test und das Fazit von winfuture an.

WinFuture.de - Angespielt: Need for Speed: Undercover - Comeback?

So soll das Spiel an sich wieder Spass machen, allerdings ist die bereits angesprochene Grafik ungenügend. Es handelt sich dabei um die 3 Jahre alte Most Wanted Grafik, die aufgebohrt wurde.

*"Die Grafik dagegen ist eine absolute Katastrophe. Sie ist weder auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik, noch ist sie besonders performant - ganz im Gegenteil. Das Schlimmste sind allerdings die Menüs, die zu sehr verschachtelt sind und somit keinen Überblick bieten. Zudem merkt man ihnen die parallele Entwicklung für die Konsole an, denn eine Maussteuerung ist nicht vorhanden."*


----------



## boss3D (19. November 2008)

Mein 50er wird ebenfalls in GTA IV investiert ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Robär (19. November 2008)

Jup bei mir auch. Wollte es mir eigentlich morgen kaufen, aber dann hab ich die GS Wertung gesehen: 72%

und dann das: Test - Need for Speed: Undercover - Areagames.de: Das Spieleportal

Wobei das noch eines der hamloseren Reviews ist. Wie kann man aus so einer schönen Serie - NFS 2, NFS Hot Pursuit, NFS Porsche, etc so eine Grütze machen  Haben die Leute von EA nicht C&C Tiberium wegen mangelnder Qualität eingestampft, wenn ich das dann hier vergleiche...was soll man sich da jetzt denken ,

Richtig abwärts ging es meiner Meinung nach mit Carbon.


----------



## push@max (19. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Richtig abwärts ging es meiner Meinung nach mit Carbon.



Jop, Carbon war schon mies, man konnte es aber noch spielen.

ProStreet war dann schon richtig schlecht und Undercover werde ich am Freitag bei nem Kollegen auf der XBOX 360 zocken und ausprobieren.


----------



## holzkreuz (19. November 2008)

Sorry, aber dieser Screen muss einfach sein

Most Wanted in 1280x1024 mit allen Details auf Hoch usw

Sieht irgendwie schon fast besser aus...

Nebenbei ist das Spiel von 2005


----------



## boss3D (19. November 2008)

MW sieht wirklich besser aus, als UC. Ich habe es erst heute wieder gezockt. Morgen kann ich ja wieder mal ein paar MW-Screens zum Vergleichen posten ...

Einfach nur traurig, was EA aus dieser Seire macht.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tom3004 (19. November 2008)

Also mit NFSU1 +2 war das noch sehr schön, aber jetzt geht das ja nach und nach dne Bach runter.....ich will mal endlich ein gutes Rennspiel !


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. November 2008)

recedriver grid,ich werd mir das Spiel mal aus der Videothek holen und mir selbst nen Eindruck verschaffen von NFS: U


----------



## roadgecko (19. November 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> recedriver grid,ich werd mir das Spiel mal aus der Videothek holen und mir selbst nen Eindruck verschaffen von NFS: U



Grid war um Lääängen besser. EA sind doch nur Geldgeil 

Fals ihr DIRT noch nicht angespielt habt, kann ich euch das mal emphelen. Da gibs gute Grafik und Gameplay auf einmal ^^ Ist aber nen Rally spiel.


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. November 2008)

so meint ich das auch......,aufs Tom´s Frage,GRID is viel besser,aber es ist doch keinj Rally spiel,ich mein man fährt da ja aus allen Rennklassen rennen von DRIFT bis DTM


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (19. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> MW sieht wirklich besser aus, als UC. Ich habe es erst heute wieder gezockt. Morgen kann ich ja wieder mal ein paar MW-Screens zum Vergleichen posten ...
> 
> Einfach nur traurig, was EA aus dieser Seire macht.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



und



boss3D schrieb:


> Mein 50er wird ebenfalls in GTA IV investiert ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Der boss3D und ich einer Meinung, dass ich das in diesem Leben noch erleben darf

Genau, ab morgen geben wir´s uns mit High-End Screens von Most Wanted, ich mach welche mit meiner GTX280 in 1680x1050 mit 8xSuper-Sampling AA und 16xAF, da werden allen Undercover-Geschädigten die Augen tränen

Wird ein extra Fread aufgemacht oder "müllen" wir den hier zu

Nicht, dass wer am Ende noch Verwarnungen und Strafpoints einfahren

btw: Wegen der Bewertung von Winfuture und die 72% von GS, imho viel zu hoch gegriffen, was soll ich mir von ner tollen Story denn bitte kaufen, wenn das Fahrgefühl und die Grafik für den A..... ist, hier handelt sich´s um ein Rennspiel veflixt nochmal!

Da ist ja selbst F1-Challenge 99-02 noch ne grafische Perle gegen den Schmodder, den EA hier abgeliefert hat (und wollen wer wetten, der erste Patch pappt wieder nen Framecap mit 30fps druff)

Ich fühl mich ja fast animiert, das gute alte DTM Racedriver aus dem Keller zu holen, selbst das war dem Teil hier um Lichtjahre voraus


----------



## push@max (19. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Genau, ab morgen geben wir´s uns mit High-End Screens von Most Wanted, ich mach welche mit meiner GTX280 in 1680x1050 mit 8xSuper-Sampling AA und 16xAF, da werden allen Undercover-Geschädigten die Augen tränen



Das ist hier der NFS Undercover Sammelthread, nur weil es nichts Positives zu berichten gibt, müssen wir keinen extra Thread aufmachen 

Bin schon auf den Vergleich morgen sehr gespannt.


----------



## boss3D (19. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Wird ein extra Fread aufgemacht oder "müllen" wir den hier zu


Was heißt hier "zumüllen"? Wenn wir den Thread zumüllen wollten, müssten wir UC-Screens posten ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (19. November 2008)

lololol, ich rofl mich weg, der war klasse, Boss!

btw., für alle Undercover-"Kaufwilligen", wer sehen will, wie das Spiel hätte aussehen können, bei z.B. Amazon gibts Most Wanted schon ab 5€ gebraucht oder für 9,95€ neu, um die Wartezeit bis zum nächsten NFS 2009 zu überbrücken

Kann ich jedem nur ans Herz legen

Ich zock heut nacht extra noch ne Runde, dann gibts morgen erste Sreens mit dem Lexus und mit nem gepimpten Golf

greetz

/edit: Auszug aus dem gamestar-Lesertest, trifft zu 100% zu:

Der Untergang der größten Rennspielserie der Spielegeschichte ist besiegelt.

Große Töne spuckte EA, schwärmte von Innovationen und versprach 'back to the roots'!!!

Nicht hinwegsehen kann man über die aus Pro Street geerbten Schwächen, in erster Linie: Die Steuerung!
Unpräziese, schwammig, verzögert.
Dazu lagt das Spiel enorm. Das liegt in erster Linie an den unverschämten Hardwareanforderungen. Wenn man die nämlich sieht und das mit der grottigen Grafik vergleicht wird sich jeder fragen...Warum??
Die Texturen sind matschig, die Schatten flacker...generell findet man Clipping-Fehler wo man nur hinsieht. Um das Alles zu verschleiern setzt EA auf massiv übertriebene Bloom Effekte. Da glänzt und reflektiert sogar ein rostiger Gullideckel wie ein Spiegel!

Das Spiel an sich bring auch nix Neues. Die alten Modi manchmal leicht abgeändert, Tuning gibts nicht, dafür Driver skills ähnlich wie in einem Rollenspiel.

Positiv bleiben lediglich die Zwischensequenzen im CSI Miami Stil im Kopf hängen.


----------



## yokon (19. November 2008)

Hab das Spiel kurz angespielt.

Kann nur sagen dass es schon nach 15 Minuten verdammt langweilig wird. Einfach immer TAB drücken um zum nächsten Duel zu gelangen, zwichendurch mal eine HD Video Scene und das wars. 

Bei mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad ist man bei jedem Rennen schon nach circa 10-15 sekunden auf erster Position. Dann einfach vollgas und schon hat man gewonnen. Kurven mit 200 kmh sind ohne probleme zu beweltigen. Bremmst viel zu schnell von 230 - 0 kmh. 

Aber naja beurteilt selbst... für mich eindeutig in letzter Zeit so ziemlich das schlechteste Spiel was ich gespielt habe...


----------



## nemetona (20. November 2008)

Hallo,
weis schon einer, was für einen Kopieschutz EA bei NFS U. einsetzt?
Die Frage hat folgenden Hintergrund, Crysis Warhead habe ich auf dem Notebook und Desktop installiert, nach einen Mainboardwechsel im Desktop musste ich mein System neu aufsetzen und Warhead war nach Neuinstallation nicht mehr aktivierbar.
Man bekommt einen freundlichen Hinweis, man solle bitte einen neuen Key erwerben.
Das kann es wohl nicht sein, solange EA solch eine Strategie fährt sehen die von mir keinen € mehr.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. November 2008)

Wie versprochen, mal die Screenshots vom Kollegen, erstellt auf einer 4870X2 in 1680x1050 mit 8xAA und 16xAF auf nem Q9550 (die ersten 4 Bilder) und dann zum Vergleich das geniale Most Wanted, per Resolution-Patch auch auf 1680x1050, mit 8xSuper-Sampling AA und ebenfalls 16xAF auf nem C2D E6850 und einer GTX280, entscheidet selbst, was besser aussieht

btw.: Habt ihr die Bewertung der PC Games mit 80% gesehen?
Ich war eigentlich immer mehr der PC Games Freund und habe mich schon öfter mal gefragt, was z.T. die Gamestar-Redakteure vor Ihren Tests getrunken haben, aber da fällt mir nix mehr ein, ich weiss nicht, welches Spiel die gespielt haben oder ob der Redakteur Tomaten auf den Augen hat, vielleicht hat aber auch EA einen fetten 14-tägigen Kalifornien-Urlaub springen lassen, der das Testresultat dermaßen positiv beeinflusst hat, no go!


----------



## Oridori (20. November 2008)

Eine 80% Wertung ist für eine so Namenhafte Serie schon sehr schlecht.
Jedenfalls damals als ich PC Games gelesen habe (bestimmt 5 Jahre her) waren wirklich gute spiele aller frühestens bei 85% zu finden eigentlich erst im 90% bereich.

Das größte Problem dürfte doch sein das bei Undercover AA scheinbar nicht funzt, also jetzt bezüglich der Screens.

Sehr schade das man überall so negative Resonanz mitbekommt, hatte
mich eigentlich darauf gefreut.

Das beste NFS war ohnehin Porsche! Das hat soo viel Spaß gemacht. Das sollten sie nehmen auf die neue Engine umarbeiten die neuen Modelle einfügen und sie hätte ein abolutes Premiumprodukt!

Weiß Jemand ob man NFS Porsche unter XP bzw. Vista irgendwie zum laufen bekommt?

BTW: Hab gerade entschieden es mir nicht zu kaufen, evtl. mal Probespielen wenn sich die möglichkeit bittet das war´s. Hab ja mit WotLK noch genug zu tun atm


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. November 2008)

Von der Grafik bin ich ja mal echt entäuscht, mal sehen obs auf den Konsolen noch schlimmer ist. Auf die ps2 Version bin ich ja mal gespannt. Da sah ja sogar Most Wanted schon viel schlechter als am PC aus.


----------



## ShrinkField (20. November 2008)

@XFX_GTX280_XT


Bahh, Most Wanted sieht doch besser aus...die Umgebungs texturen sind , wie ich das sehe, fast gleich wie Undercover, wenn nicht besser, und die Autos sehe auch besser aus...

Bin auch Rennsport Fan ...zum glück hab ich mir das Spiel nicht geholt

Die Welt von Undercover sieht mir auch echt zu Plastisch aus...da ist Most Wanted schon bodenständiger...

Hab das gefühl dass es irgentwie kein Producer von Games, seis Rennsport, action, oder sonst was...kein richtiges Speil zu stande bringt...Spiel hier auch auf FC2 an was auch Verbesserungen vertragen könnte...

bleib ich erstmal und ne weile bei rFactor...beste Simulation( auch nicht zu Vergleichen mit UC..)


----------



## johnnyGT (20. November 2008)

ich glaub hier solten mal carbon bilder im vergleich gepostet werden!!


----------



## Oridori (20. November 2008)

Das Problem ist ja das die wenigsten Entwicklerteams es sich leisten können die benötigte Zeit zur fertigstellung des Produkts zu nehmen und somit halbfertige Wahre auf den Markt werfen.

Über all erzwingen die Puplisher die Auslieferung unvollendeter Spiele.

Blizzard wäre da z.B. noch ne Firma die sich die Zeit auch nehmen können die ihre Spiele benötigen.
Ach und nicht zu vergessen die Duke Nukem Forever Macher  die lassen sich auch nichts sagen!


----------



## boss3D (20. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> ich glaub hier solten mal carbon bilder im vergleich gepostet werden!!


Wenn du meinst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Sind schon alte Bilder. Die habe ich damals noch mit Paint konvertiert, was zu einem relativ hohen Qualitätsverlust führte. Aber in jedem Fall sieht selbst Carbon deutlich besser aus, als UC ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (20. November 2008)

Hier noch mehr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man achte vor allem auf die deutlich schöneren Schatten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (20. November 2008)

Zum Vergleich noch Pro Street. Hier mal meine besten Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafisch liegen Most Wanted, Carbon und Pro Street deutlich vor Undercover. Vor allem Pro Street bietet meiner Meinung nach eine excellente Grafik ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Grafisch liegen Most Wanted, Carbon und Pro Street deutlich vor Undercover. Vor allem Pro Street bietet meiner Meinung nach eine excellente Grafik ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Find ich auch!
Gerade die schatten sehen top aus!
Die wagen sehen eigentlich auch besser aus, ich verstehe diese rückschritte nicht 

Mit "back to the Basics" dachte ich eher von der handlung her und vom game aufbau, aber doch nicht mit grafik in die steinzeit -.-


----------



## Dellflags (20. November 2008)

Also Need for speed Undercover ist ja wohl mal mit das schlechtestet was ich seit langen gesehen habe. das gameplay ist verdammt schlecht, fast nix ist realistisch.
die grafik hat nix neues und sieht aus wie aus der steinzeit.
EA hatte wohl keine lust sich etwas mehr mühe zu geben oder anders gesagt: die haben genug geld!
hab das spiel jetzt 45min gezockt....das wars! 

mfg


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. November 2008)

UNdercover oder UNderground??
Du meinst Undercover ,oder


----------



## Dellflags (20. November 2008)

jep mein ich


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. November 2008)

Hab mal vorher beim Kollegen mit seiner 4870X2 ordentlich rumgespielt an den Grafiksettings, egal ob World Details und Shadows auf medium oder high, egal ob 1280x1024, läuft immer mit den gleichen fps und sieht gleich besch... aus, was ganz witzig war, geht man während eines Rennens kurz mit Alt+Tab raus und aktiviert den Taskmanager (skaliert übrigens mit 4 Kernen,lol) und macht selbigen wieder zu, sind für die Dauer des Rennens die framelags verschwunden, wer´s kapiert, kriegt ein Snickers von mir, super EA
Im nächsten Rennen geht das Spielchen aber wieder von vorne los...

Was allerdings etwas gebracht hat, die Helligkeit auf ca. 35-40% runtersetzen, damit sind zumindest die hässlichen Überblendeffekte weitestgehend zu ertragen.

Und mich würde auch mal interessieren, wie die Jungs von der PCGH nen Unterschied von 4870 zu GTX280 feststellen können, wir haben das Teil anschl. auf meiner Kiste installiert und ein Video mit fraps aufgezeichnet, unterscheidet sich weder in den min. fps noch in den max. fps, Kollege meinte, bei mir lüppts nen Tacken ruckelfreier, ich kann lt. den Aufzeichnungen keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Ist auch egal, ob wir AA/AF über´s Ingame-Menu einstellen oder über die Forceware bzw. Catalyst, ändert 0,0 an der besch... Grafik und Performance!

Und nur mal, dass niemand denkt, hier wird das Game einseitig zerissen:
Need for Speed Undercover [Sammelthread] - gulli:board

Unter 150 ist einer, der es gut findet, selbiger hat wohl bis dato nur auf dem Nintendo Wii oder der PS2 gezockt, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären!

Ich frag mich nur, wie und ob EA das alles per Patch nachbessern will, da waren, wie der boss3D sagt, MW, Carbon sowie ProStreet von der Performance und Grafik Lichtjahre voraus!

NFS Undercover, meine erste Wahl zum meist-gehypten Worst-Game 2008!


----------



## boss3D (20. November 2008)

Am geilsten finde ich ja, dass selbst eine HD4850 in UC deutlich schneller ist, als eine GTX 280 _(unabhängig vom Setting)_ ...   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Am geilsten finde ich ja, dass selbst eine HD4850 in UC deutlich schneller ist, als eine GTX 280 _(unabhängig vom Setting)_ ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Unser Boss, er kanns einfach ned lassen zu sticheln

Da ja aber den UC-Schrott eh niemand zocken will, ist es auch relativ egal, dafür hat sich in den deutlich wichtigeren Spielen 2008 wohl das Blatt gehörig in die andere Richtung gewendet und der hochgelobten ATI bläst gehörig der Wind ins Gesicht

Hardwareluxx - Artikel, Testberichte und Guides

ComputerBase - GeForce 180.47 in fünf Spielen

Und bitte jetzt nicht gleich mit "alles gefaket" kommen,siehe Statement auf Seite 8 der CB, ich hab die neue FW vorhin selbst installiert, in NFS UC bringt se nix, aber in den anderen deutlicher Performanceschub


----------



## nemetona (20. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Am geilsten finde ich ja, dass selbst eine HD4850 in UC deutlich schneller ist, als eine GTX 280 _(unabhängig vom Setting)_ ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Tja, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, wie viele Games möchtest du den hören, wo ne GTX 280 gar deutlich schneller ist wie ne 4870X2?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. November 2008)

Schieß los,die möchte ich wissen


----------



## nemetona (20. November 2008)

Ich such mal die Benches raus, und poste die morgen mal
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. November 2008)

okee,mach das
MFG ATIFan22


----------



## Cleenz (20. November 2008)

Boah, ich muss gerade mal meinem Ärger Luft machen! Hab jetzt ein paar Stunden gezockt und ich bin einfach nur sowas von enttäuscht! Das Fahrverhalten der Autos ist ja einen einzige Katastrophe! Wie kann man den (auch wenn es nur Arcade ist) ein Auto mit 300 um voll die Enge Kurve fahren ohne das was passiert! Ich verstehe das nicht! Außerdem komme ich mir vor als würde ich Most Wanted spielen nur mit ein bisschen anderer Grafik. Wobei die Grafik ja auch ziemlich schrecklich ist. Habt Ihr mal das Wasser gesehen? Ätzend! Wie kann man sich nur trauen so ein Spiel zu machen! Vielleicht sollten die sich einfach mal ein Jahr Auszeit gönnen! So ein Schrott dieses Spiel!


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. November 2008)

Cleenz schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die sich einfach mal ein Jahr Auszeit gönnen!


Muss zustimmen, warum lassen die sich von EA nicht 2 Jahre pro Teil Zeit und bringen dafür anständige Games raus. Also ich kaufs mir nicht.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. November 2008)

Naja,das mit dem 300,war ja immer so,damits anfängergerecht wird,allesdings dann auf richtige Racegames ,wie z.B GTR 2 ist enorm


----------



## push@max (20. November 2008)

Ich bin auch gerade auch etwas über den PCGames Test verwundert...denen scheint wohl die Grafik zu gefallen.

Jetzt hab ich bereits mehrfach gelesen, dass das Spiel nicht auf Änderungen der Auflösung und AA usw. reagiert.

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass irgendein Typ von EA sich mal in ein paar Foren umschaut und das der Geschäftsleitung vorlegt und schnellstens einen Patch nachliefern und die Konsequenz für die Zukunft ziehen.


----------



## boss3D (20. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Unser Boss, er kanns einfach ned lassen zu sticheln


Ich wollte gar nicht sticheln und habe mich selbst gewundert, wie sowas sein kann. Dass die GTX 280 der HD4870 in 99.9 % aller Spiele davonzieht, ist eine Tatsache, die man nicht anzweifeln kann.  


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Da ja aber den UC-Schrott eh niemand zocken will, ist es auch relativ egal, dafür hat sich in den deutlich wichtigeren Spielen 2008 wohl das Blatt gehörig in die andere Richtung gewendet und der hochgelobten ATI bläst gehörig der Wind ins Gesicht


Was ATi im Moment spürt, ist eine Briese. Ein Wind ist das, was nVidia mit dem Release des Catalyst 8.12 spüren wird ... 

Ne, im Ernst: Ich habe schon hier geschrieben, warum ich von den Benches des 180.42er nicht viel halte.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Und bitte jetzt nicht gleich mit "alles gefaket" kommen,siehe Statement auf Seite 8 der CB, ich hab die neue FW vorhin selbst installiert, in NFS UC bringt se nix, aber in den anderen deutlicher Performanceschub


1.) Bei CB ist mit Sicherheit nichts gefaket. CB und PCGH vertraue ich. 
2.) Ich habe auch schon Berichte von Leuten gehört, denen die neue ForceWare nicht 1 FPS mehr gebracht hat, also in den Himmel loben muss man sie auch nicht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2008)

Hm, also das was Maximilian von Giga gerad über NFS Undercover erzählt, hört sich ja nicht wirklich gut an sondern eher langweilig und ziemlich einfach. 

Wobei NFS Underground irgendwie schon recht schwer war, teilweise...


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. November 2008)

echt ein Rennen war schwer,Nr. 86,darin erinnere ich mich bis heute,die LÖsung um es mega easy zu machen ,ein RX 7 nitro level 3,alles Leistungssteigernde ausbauen Handling auf 3,so wird das rennen langasamer und einfacher


----------



## nemetona (21. November 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Schieß los,die möchte ich wissen



Hallo,
ich habe jetzt hier nur die Aktuelle PCGH Print, die Benches stammen aus dem Artikel GPU Kaufberatung, auf welchen ich mich jetzt beziehe.
Z.B. bei COD 4 ist die GTX 280 einer HD 4870X2 deutlich überlegen, selbst die GTX 260 ist da schneller.
Bei Far Cry 2 ( DX 9 ) sieht es ganz ähnlich aus, und bei Stalker Clear Sky (DX 10 ) ist bei den Durschnitts FPS die X2 minimal schneller die GTX 280 diese bietet aber deutlich höher min. FPS Werte und bleibt damit im spielbaren Bereich.
Ich denke die 3 Beispiele reichen aus.
Abgesehen von den Nachteilen eines Multi GPU Setups, bietet die GTX 280 im meinen Augen deutlich mehr fürs Geld.

P.S. Ich möchte mit diesen Post jetzt aber keinen Krieg der Fanboys einleiten, dies spiegelt lediglich meine Meinung dar.
MfG, Nemetona


----------



## Tom3004 (21. November 2008)

Also die 4870 ist im Vergleich bei CoD 5 alen anderen Grafikkarten deutlich unterlegen, sogar die 9800GTX+ ist schneller .....MfG  Tom


----------



## ATIFan22 (21. November 2008)

Ihc würde mich nicht als Fanboy bezeichnen,aber ich finde das die 4870 einfach mom die beste Karte ist,vom p/l her,also ich würde trotzdem sage,das die ATI 4870x2 dem Preis entsprechend über der 280 GTX liegt,auch wenn manche spiele einfach nicht von Multi Gpu profietieren,aber ich finde ,dass die GTX 280 ne super Karte ist


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (21. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Berichte von Leuten gehört, denen die neue ForceWare nicht 1 FPS mehr gebracht hat, also in den Himmel loben muss man sie auch nicht.
> MfG, boss3D



Na, dann wollen wir mal den Gegenbeweis antreten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/27705-sammelthread-dead-space-11.html#post340019


----------



## johnnyGT (21. November 2008)

also ich finde das spiel übertrieben geil habs mir heut geholt!!!
die grafik sieht auch gut aus ich poste ma die nächsten tage n paar schöne screens!!


----------



## push@max (21. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> also ich finde das spiel übertrieben geil habs mir heut geholt!!!
> die grafik sieht auch gut aus ich poste ma die nächsten tage n paar schöne screens!!



das ist mal eine neue Ansicht in diesem Thread ...ich werde es heute abend beim Kollegen zocken.


----------



## Skard (21. November 2008)

hallo zocker und hardware freunde,

ich hab das game auch mir zugelegt aber und das ist was echt schmerzt, ich kann es nicht zocken und das, wo ich so scharf auf das game bin. ich schilder mal mein prob; also mein system is ein asus hdmi irgendwas. habe ne zotac gtx260 und nen athlon 6400+ x2 be. und und 2 gig 800er infinien und sp3 mittlerweile. also ich starte das spiel und da geht es schon los. mein 2. kern spinnt wie sonst was liegt bei 100% mein 1. hängt dabei ganz ruhig bei 30-40%. dann kommt immer dieser nervtötende ton als wenn man eine neue hardware an den pc angeschlossen hat und sie wieder entfernt. immer dieses pling und plong. das stresst ungemein somal immer dann ich hammer lade ruckler habe wenn das passiert. und das kommt im schnitt alle 5 - 10 sec. so ist es unspielbar.
ich hab mir schon nen amd cpu driver 1.3.2.0 draufgehauen aber das selbe ergebnis. kann mir da nicht irgend wehr helfen... ich will daddeln menno....


----------



## speedstar (21. November 2008)

Hab heute nich ein wenig gespielt und man darf wirklich nichts im Hintergrund laufen lassen, Download o.ä.. War viel außerhalb der Stadt unterwegs und Lags waren teilweise echt krass. Aber die "Sachschaden"-Rennen oder der Superstate?(weiß nich ob die so heißt, meine die Porsche 911-Polizeiwagen)-Police zu entkommen macht echt Laune


----------



## Freestyler808 (21. November 2008)

ich hab auch schon gezockt und finde die steuerung gar nicht mal so schlecht
aber die grafik geht gar nicht 
voll der BLOOM effekt als hätte man was intus 
kann man den irgendwo abstellen? 
ich hab ne 8800 GTS und kann nur 6x AA einstellen? und trotzdem fast keine verbesserung?
außerdem ist die objektsichtweite sehr gering bäume etc. bauen sich vor einem auf 

hoffentlich gibts bald nen gescheiten patch


----------



## Amlug_celebren (21. November 2008)

@ Skard, sowas wie ne Firewall drinne die das Spiel beim Start blockt,
wenn du ZoneAlarm hast, dann tu mal den Game mode-rein...
Ansonsten, vielleicht mal alles Treiber updaten.
Oder auf Patches warten...
Vielleicht mal in Google nach ähnlichen Problemen suchen...


----------



## Skard (21. November 2008)

Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> @ Skard, sowas wie ne Firewall drinne die das Spiel beim Start blockt,
> wenn du ZoneAlarm hast, dann tu mal den Game mode-rein...
> Ansonsten, vielleicht mal alles Treiber updaten.
> Oder auf Patches warten...
> Vielleicht mal in Google nach ähnlichen Problemen suchen...


 

tja die treiber sache hab ich auch schon durch und ne fire wall weis mein rechner garnet was das ist da ich mit der oft ärger hatte hab ich die grundsätzlich aus.... aber vieleicht .... lüppt es ja mit einer im game mod....
mal probieren glaub zwar net das es dat is weil ja mein 2. kern sich fast überschlägt .... aber trotzdem danke... werds mal checken.

mfg


----------



## okam2 (21. November 2008)

Skard schrieb:


> hallo zocker und hardware freunde,
> 
> ich hab das game auch mir zugelegt aber und das ist was echt schmerzt, ich kann es nicht zocken und das, wo ich so scharf auf das game bin. ich schilder mal mein prob; also mein system is ein asus hdmi irgendwas. habe ne zotac gtx260 und nen athlon 6400+ x2 be. und und 2 gig 800er infinien und sp3 mittlerweile. also ich starte das spiel und da geht es schon los. mein 2. kern spinnt wie sonst was liegt bei 100% mein 1. hängt dabei ganz ruhig bei 30-40%. dann kommt immer dieser nervtötende ton als wenn man eine neue hardware an den pc angeschlossen hat und sie wieder entfernt. immer dieses pling und plong. das stresst ungemein somal immer dann ich hammer lade ruckler habe wenn das passiert. und das kommt im schnitt alle 5 - 10 sec. so ist es unspielbar.
> ich hab mir schon nen amd cpu driver 1.3.2.0 draufgehauen aber das selbe ergebnis. kann mir da nicht irgend wehr helfen... ich will daddeln menno....



Zum Thema..
Habe auch ziemlich böse ruckler, ähnlich FarCry2. Nach ca. 5-8 min. Spielzeit
gehts nur noch mit 1 FPS weiter...


----------



## Robär (21. November 2008)

@okam2

Passe deine Aussage bitte umgehend den Forenregeln an!

@all

Ich werd das Game morgen auch mal einfach antesten. Was ich gerade gefunden habe und mit der Aussage ich einfach nur mitgehen kann:

Kolumne: »Need for Speed: Untergang« - Kommentar zum Absturz der Traditionsserie | PC | Sport | GameStar.de


----------



## okam2 (22. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> @okam2
> 
> Passe deine Aussage bitte umgehend den Forenregeln an!



Sorry wenn ich Das jetzt fragen muss, aber auf welche Regeln genau bziehst
Du Dich jetzt? Oder anders herum, welche hab ich denn verletzt?
Denn mal ehrlich, schlimmer als der Beitrag von Skard, kann meiner nich sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

Undercover läuft bei mir schon, keine Probleme, keine Abstürze, genügend Frames, absolut flüssig, ich bin zufrieden. 


@okam2:
Nicht jeder kann Deutsch so perfekt wie du. 
Ach ja. Es heißt nicht "ne" sonder eine bzw. 'ne abgekürzt, obwohl man in der Deutschen Sprache nicht abkürzt, wie es in der Englischen üblich ich (wie I'm oder 'cause oder so).
Also, bitte halte dich diesbezüglich etwas zurück.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. November 2008)

okam2 wurde höflich auf die Regeln hingewiesen.

Zurück zum Thema:

Ich habe mir das Spiel vorgestern beim großen Elektromarkt gekauft. Kaum ist das Spiel installiert, feiert die Firewall (vielleicht deswegen der Name ) große Party. Das Spiel und das Anti Cheat-Tool möchten Zugriff auf das Internet. Das hat den Eindruck doch sehr getrübt. Auch, dass zwingend eine Internetverbindung vorhanden sein muss, hinterlässt einen faden Geschmack.

Das Spiel beginnt sehr hektisch, ihr wisst anfangs nicht, wie euch geschieht. Eine knackige Anfangssequenz komplett in Spielgrafik gerendert, schon geht es ins Getümmel. Scheinbar muss man vorerst mit eingeschränkter Optik eine Passage des Spiels ertragen. Meine Wenigkeit hat zumindest am Anfang keine Einstellmöglichkeit für die Grafik gesehen. 

Diese Passage durchgespielt, geht es zu einer Filmsequenz mit Schauspielern. Ok, der Mischmasch aus Videosequenzen auf Computergrafik basierend und Sequenzen mit Schauspielern ist anfänglich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber zu ertragen.

Die Grafik wirkt frisch, jedoch solltet ihr der Augen zuliebe die Umgebungseffekte auf "Niedrig" oder gar "Aus" stellen. Der Bloom-Effekt wirkt stark gekünstelt und dominiert an manchen Streckenpassagen so sehr, dass ihr euch wahrscheinlich kurzzeitig auf nichts anderes konzentrieren könnt.

Die Musik bleibt im Hintergrund; es sind keine auffälligen Hits dabei, wie es zum Beispiel bei Most Wanted der Fall war.

Der Ersteindruck nach ein paar Minuten Probespielen ist ganz nett, aber nicht umwerfend. Ich sollte noch etwas Zeit investieren, um ein endgültiges Fazit abgeben zu können.

Mal unter uns: Weshalb soll ich mich mit meinem EA-Konto anmelden, um den Foto-Modus im Spiel nutzen zu können? Gut, Fraps macht auf Screenshots, aber dieser will nicht sofort zum Internet verbinden.

Kurze Stichpunkte, die mir sofort aufgefallen sind:

Pro:
+ Sehr liebevoll gestaltete Umgebungen und Effekte.
+ Wieder Stylepunkte für riskante Manöver etc. (ehemals bei Underground).
+ Videosequenzen mit richtigen Schauspielern.
+ Rasanter adrenalingeladener Highway-Modus.
+ Sehr intelligente KI.
+ Schadensmodell.

Contra:
- Starke Abhängigkeit vom Internet.
- Übertriebener Bloom-Effekt, welcher stark ablenkt.
- Keine auffälligen Soundtracks dabei.
- Hektischer Verlauf der Story.
- Chaotische Menüführung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Mal unter uns: Weshalb soll ich mich mit meinem EA-Konto anmelden, um den Foto-Modus im Spiel nutzen zu können? Gut, Fraps macht auf Screenshots, aber dieser will nicht sofort zum Internet verbinden.


 
Das sehe ich ähnlich. Immer mehr Games erwarten inzwischen eine Internetverbindung vorzufinden. Doch wofür die dann genutzt wird, ist mehr als schleierhaft.
Ich habe jedenfalls meiner Firewall angewiesen, sämtliche Versuche Undercovers ins Netz zu funken, blockiert.
Das Spiel startet auch so, auch wenn man ein paar Fehlermeldungen in Kauf nehmen muss.
Aber da ich nur offline spiele, braucht Undercover nicht online sein zu können.


----------



## okam2 (22. November 2008)

Das ist echt der Oberhammer!
Ich denke man darf hier seine freie Meinung aüßern!? Mein Beitrag wird gelöscht,
aber die GRÜTZE die andere Forum-User hier los lassen, wird unterstützt?!?

Dann brauch sich keiner über die mise Pisa-Studie wundern oder gar aufregen,
wenn solche Leute auf diese Art auch noch in Schutz genommen werden.
Und das hat nichts damit zu tun "...nicht jeder kann so perfekt Deutsch..",
jeder haut mal irgendwo nen Fehler rein, Shit happens, aber DAS.... ohne Worte.

egal....

Zum Spiel:
Ich bin froh das ich´s mir nicht gekauft habe und erstmal Probe spielen konnte.
Sollte sich die Situation nicht ändern (eigenartig sensible Steuerung, nicht flüssiger Spielverlauf)
werde ich wohl auch diesen Teil wieder aus lassen.. Schade, hatte mich sooo gefreut!


----------



## roadgecko (22. November 2008)

Das Spiel ist jetzt nicht soooo der Oberhammer, aber man kann es spielen. 

Meine Neuerwerbung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyGT (22. November 2008)

das spiel soll ja auchg auf der ps 3 nicht glatt laufen!!-
und auf ati karten läuft es besser als auf nvidias!!
was heist das??
die spiele werden auf der xbox entwickelt-ihre grafikeinheit basiert auf ati 2900!!
die ps hat eine abgewandelte geforce 7900


----------



## push@max (22. November 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist jetzt nicht soooo der Oberhammer, aber man kann es spielen.
> 
> Meine Neuerwerbung
> 
> ...



so schlecht sieht das Spiel jetzt auch nicht aus...eigentlich sieht es sogar gut aus.

Ich kann mich jetzt nicht entscheiden...soll ich mir nun das Spiel kaufen oder nicht? (Hab bis jetzt keinen Teil ausgelassen )


----------



## johnnyGT (22. November 2008)

ich würds an deiner stelle holen!!


----------



## Skard (22. November 2008)

Skard schrieb:


> tja die treiber sache hab ich auch schon durch und ne fire wall weis mein rechner garnet was das ist da ich mit der oft ärger hatte hab ich die grundsätzlich aus.... aber vieleicht .... lüppt es ja mit einer im game mod....
> mal probieren glaub zwar net das es dat is weil ja mein 2. kern sich fast überschlägt .... aber trotzdem danke... werds mal checken.
> 
> mfg


 

also an der grafik karte liegs net hab ne readion 4570 reingehauen das selbe desater. der eine kern hängt sich fast auf und der andere weis vor langeweile nix mit sich anzufangen....


hilfe bitte.........


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> so schlecht sieht das Spiel jetzt auch nicht aus...eigentlich sieht es sogar gut aus.
> 
> Ich kann mich jetzt nicht entscheiden...soll ich mir nun das Spiel kaufen oder nicht? (Hab bis jetzt keinen Teil ausgelassen )



die autos sehen ja auch nicht schlecht aus, aber die umgebung und die anderen wagen 

bevor du es dir hohlst solltest du es dir auf jeden fall mal live an sehen!


----------



## Robär (22. November 2008)

okam2 schrieb:


> Das ist echt der Oberhammer!
> Ich denke man darf hier seine freie Meinung aüßern!? Mein Beitrag wird gelöscht,
> aber die GRÜTZE die andere Forum-User hier los lassen, wird unterstützt?!?
> 
> ...



PC Games Hardware Extreme - Ankündigungen im Forum : Ankündigungen

1.1 bitte durchlesen, keiner hat was gegen deine Meinung. Nur solltest du dir bitte vorher überlegen wie du sie äußerst.


----------



## okam2 (22. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> so schlecht sieht das Spiel jetzt auch nicht aus...eigentlich sieht es sogar gut aus.
> 
> Ich kann mich jetzt nicht entscheiden...soll ich mir nun das Spiel kaufen oder nicht? (Hab bis jetzt keinen Teil ausgelassen )



Lass es lieber, ärgerst Dich nur hinterher. Das letzte NfS was ich mir gekauft 
und auch bis zum Ende gezockt habe, war NfS Most Wanted.


----------



## roadgecko (22. November 2008)

Ich hab hier nochmal 3 Screens. Also das Spiel macht mit besseren Autos auch mehr Laune 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gettohomie (22. November 2008)

wie ist das handling ?
wie bei PRostreet ?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (22. November 2008)

Ich habs gerad bekommen per dhl , werd´s gleich mal installieren und gucken ob sich das Geld gelohnt hat !

Mfg Micha


----------



## aerztefan (22. November 2008)

Hallo

ich würd auch gern mal wissen wie handling und so ist

und lohnt es sich das zu kaufen oder eher sowas wie gta 4 holen?


----------



## roadgecko (22. November 2008)

aerztefan schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich würd auch gern mal wissen wie handling und so ist
> 
> und lohnt es sich das zu kaufen oder eher sowas wie gta 4 holen?



GTAIV auf jedenfall holen 

Also Handling ist schon stark Arcade lastig. Gas wegnehmen reicht in den meisten kurven. Komme aber mit meinen autos "erst" bis 280 km/h aber das auf dem Highway.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

okam2 schrieb:


> Das ist echt der Oberhammer!
> Ich denke man darf hier seine freie Meinung aüßern!? Mein Beitrag wird gelöscht,
> aber die GRÜTZE die andere Forum-User hier los lassen, wird unterstützt?!?
> 
> ...


 
Na ja, es geht ja nur darum, dass du den User nicht persönlich angreifen darfst und das hast du mit deiner Äußerung getan.
Da darf man sich nicht wundern. 
Du hättest es ja auch nett formulieren oder dem User eine PN schicken können.



okam2 schrieb:


> Lass es lieber, ärgerst Dich nur hinterher. Das letzte NfS was ich mir gekauft
> und auch bis zum Ende gezockt habe, war NfS Most Wanted.


 
Recht haste, Most Wanted war das letzte gute NfS.
Carbon war schon ein Witz, aber Undercover zieht mir auch nicht die Schuhe aus.
Mal wieder Geld weggeworfen. 


PS: netter Gag in deiner Signatur.


----------



## gettohomie (22. November 2008)

ist das handliing wie PROstreet ?


----------



## exa (22. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Recht haste, Most Wanted war das letzte gute NfS.
> Carbon war schon ein Witz, aber Undercover zieht mir auch nicht die Schuhe aus.
> Mal wieder Geld weggeworfen.



das letzte wirklich gute war underground 1


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> das letzte wirklich gute war underground 1


 
Weils was Neues war. Danach kamen halt die Aufgüsse. 
Aber nach Most Wanted wurde es doch echt nur noch mies.
Und Undercover ist schnell vergessen.


----------



## boss3D (22. November 2008)

Ich mache es gleich, wie bei Carbon: Ich hole mir UC, wenn es 10 - 20 € kostet. Dann schmerz es nicht wirklich, wenn es sich als totaler Müll herausstellt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## roadgecko (22. November 2008)

Ich hab noch ein GamePlay Video von mir.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GanznugzalU


----------



## push@max (22. November 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein GamePlay Video von mir.
> 
> YouTube - Need for Speed Undercover Gameplay AudiTT HQ



Die Qualität ist leider nicht soooo gut, allerdings scheint die Lenkung sehr empfindlich zu reagieren, oder?


----------



## johnnyGT (22. November 2008)

das handling is net so ekelhaft wie bei pro street!


----------



## push@max (22. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> das handling is net so ekelhaft wie bei pro street!



Damit wäre ich ja schon zufrieden...das Video erinnert mich aber stark an Most Wanted.


----------



## aerztefan (22. November 2008)

also für mich war der richtige knaller underground 2 ab da an wurdes mies most wanted ging auch noch


----------



## Heroman_overall (22. November 2008)

Find ich auch die Grafik schaut genauso aus wie bei Most Wanted. Mir sind da gar keine Erneuerungen aufgefallen. Gits da welche oder ist es fast so vom Aussehen her wie Most Wanted.


----------



## roadgecko (22. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Qualität ist leider nicht soooo gut, allerdings scheint die Lenkung sehr empfindlich zu reagieren, oder?



Hast du unten rechts beim Vidoe schonmal auf "In hoher Qualität anschauen" geklickt ? 

Das mit der Lenkung kann schon stimmen.

Und ein neuer sreen darf natürlich nicht fehlen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber noch etwas: Bei hängt das Spiel desöfteren mal für 1-2 sekunden. Das Bild friert dann ein, Musik läuft weiter und nach 2sek kann ich weiter spielen.

Kenn jemand eine Lösung ? Nachladeruckler schließe ich aus. Hab nach der Installation Defragmentiert, und 2GB RAM sowie 896mb vram sollten ausreichen.


----------



## boss3D (22. November 2008)

*Mir sind vorhin vor lauter Staunen die Augen aus dem Kopf gefallen!!!* 

Mein Bruder hat sich heute UC gekauft und wir haben es vor ca. einer halben Stunde mal angezockt. Die Grafik sieht auf einem großen Moni voll geil aus!!!
Mit 6x AA / 16x AF in 1680 x 1050 rockt das Game. Lediglich die parkenden Fahrzeuge sehen genauso übel aus, wie auf den Screens, die hier schon mehrfach gepostet wurden.

Auch die Performance hat uns sehr überrascht. Mein Bruder hat eine HD4870 _(512 MB)_, einen E6750 und 4 GB DDR2 800. Alles unübertaktet und trotzdem kam er nie unter 35 FPS.  

Auch Gegenverkehr beim Herumfahren in der Stadt gibt es jede Menge, also von leeren Straßen kann keine Rede sein.

Einzig die Steuerung hinterlässt einen durchwachsenen Eindruck. Ich zitiere meinen Bruder:


> Die Steuerung kommt mir vor, wie eine Mischung aus Pro Street und Most Wanted. Man muss sich erstmal dran gewöhnen, aber wenn man das geschafft hat, ist es voll geil, durch die Gegend zu rasen.


Tja, was soll ich noch sagen. Werde es mir wohl auch baldigst holen müssen ...  
Undercover scheint kein absoluter Top-Titel zu sein, aber ein gutes Rennspiel ist es allemal.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (22. November 2008)

Okay...werde es mir am Montag dann auch wohl kaufen, schade das es keine Demo gibt.


----------



## boss3D (22. November 2008)

Wir haben jetzt die Helligkeit auf 50 % runtergedreht. Damit sieht die Grafik noch einen Tick geiler aus. Lediglich der Überstrahleffekt wirkt noch etwas übertrieben, aber daran gewöhnt man sich auch ... 

Sobald ich selbst das Game habe, werde ich auch mal Screens posten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (22. November 2008)

Poste dann bitte auch ein paar Screens mit mittleren Details, den falls ichs mir doch zulege gibts mit meiner Graka und max. Details sicher Probleme...

grüße, Railroads


----------



## roadgecko (22. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt die Helligkeit auf 50 % runtergedreht. Damit sieht die Grafik noch einen Tick geiler aus. Lediglich der Überstrahleffekt wirkt noch etwas übertrieben, aber daran gewöhnt man sich auch ...
> 
> Sobald ich selbst das Game habe, werde ich auch mal Screens posten.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Holt euch aufjedenfall den AudiTT, wenn das Geld noch nicht für die großen Fische reicht. Mit nem bisschen tunig geht der Super ab. Top Speed ist dann 299km/h gewesen ohne nitro ^^. Und die eine Mercedes Limosine könnt ihr vergessen, die ist langsamer als nen TT und 3ma so teuer


----------



## boss3D (22. November 2008)

Mein Bruder hat gerade gemerkt, dass UC auch ohne DVD läuft. Das heißt mit anderen Worten, dass es von mir bald Screens geben wird ... 

Das Games sieht mit den richtigen Einstellungen im CCC und im Spielmenü einfach nur geil aus. 

Dass die Polizeiwagen größer unverhältnismäßig groß wären, ist auch Schwachsinn. Dass ein Polizeiwagen höher ist, als gewisse Sportwagen, wie z. B. eine Corvette ist klar _(Sportwagen sind nunmal niedriger, als andere Autos)_. Aber die Verhältnisse stimmen auf jeden Fall.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## alex0582 (22. November 2008)

ich finde das spiel ga rnicht so schlimm wie hier so oft gesagt es macht spaß das is die hauptsache und die grafik is auch ok 
und das geilste ist mazda 3 mps auch auf dem rechner fahren


----------



## boss3D (22. November 2008)

Sag ich ja, das Game ist voll geil. Jetzt, wo ich es selber Zocke, kann ich die ganzen negativen Sachen überhaupt nicht verstehen. Das Einzige, was wirklich besser gegangen wäre, ist die Steuerung, aber das war es auch schon wieder an Kritikpunkten ...

Hier mal ein paar erste Bilder. 
Morgen gibt es mehr ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (22. November 2008)

Na ja, bis auf die häßlichen Bäume siehts gar nicht so übel aus. Trotzdem hätte ich mir etwas mehr erwartet, seit Most Wanted hat es sich nicht übermäßig verbessert.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## roadgecko (22. November 2008)

Die Polizei ist ja abnormal schnell 
Ich fahre mit meinem Porche GT2 (getuned) über 300 km/h und werde von einem GELÄNDEWAGEN der Polizei überholt 

Die üblichen screens meines aktuellen Gefährts :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (22. November 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Trotzdem hätte ich mir etwas mehr erwartet, seit Most Wanted hat es sich nicht übermäßig verbessert.


Wenn du UC erstmal gespielt hast, wirst du schnell bereuen, das gesagt zu haben ...  

Ich bin jetzt die ersten paar Rennen gefahren und habe ein paar Screens für euch. Das Game macht mordsmäßig Spaß und in UC verspüre ich seit MW zum ersten Mal wieder dieses NfS-Feeling. 

Die Grafik ist der Oberhammer!!!

Settings:
1680 x 1050
Alles auf Maximum
Helligkeit auf 50 % _(Standard = 65 %)_
6x AA / 16x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ fehlt nur ein kleiner Patch, der dafür sorgt, dass auch die Schatten vom AA erfasst werden. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (22. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (22. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen gibt es dann weitere Bilder ...   

*Meine persönliche Wertung für NfS Undercover: 87*
Abzüge erhält das Game bei mir nur wegen der etwas seltsamen Steuerung und den AA-resistenten Schatten. Alles andere ist einfach nur gelungen und EA geht auf jeden Fall den richtigen Weg in Richtung Most Wanted 2 ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tecqu (22. November 2008)

ich hab mir das game gestern besorgt, und recht zufrieden. zur grafik kann ich bis jetzt nichts so richtig sagen, da mein pc nicht mehr als 1440x900 bei minimum settings mitmacht *heul*. Allerdings gabs bei einem freund echt unschöne grafikfehler. Most Wanted style kommt bei mir auch wieder auf, wenn auch nichts ganz(zumindest jetzt auch in 16:10). Story find ich bis jetzt ganz gut und auch abwechslungsreich: besonders haben mir die autobahnrennen und die ramm- rennen gefallen. Tolle neuerungen! Ebenso sind die verfolgungsrennen recht anspruchsvoll geworden, auch wenn die kops manchmal wirklich schieße bauen. negativ finde ich, dass es kein hauptmenu wie in MW gibt. Ebenso die fuzelige menusteuerung, aber die ist man ja schon mehr oder weniger gewöhnt. wem mw gefallen hat wird undercover auch gefallen, ob man es dann allerdings noch braucht ist die andere frage!
freu mich schon wenn ichs endlich auf meinem bald kommendem neuen pc in richtiger grafik zocken kann


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wenn du UC erstmal gespielt hast, wirst du schnell bereuen, das gesagt zu haben ...
> MfG, boss3D


Wahrscheinlich ist so wie es immer ist, auf den Screens kommt die Grafik einfach nicht ganz so gut rüber. Schaun ma mal, ob ichs irgendwo anzocken kann.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## aXwin (23. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat gerade gemerkt, dass UC auch ohne DVD läuft. Das heißt mit anderen Worten, dass es von mir bald Screens geben wird ...




Wird wohl am Kopierschutz liegen... SecuRom oder wie auch immer der schrott heist.

Bei Fifa09 genauso. Kann man ohne DVD Spielen, jedoch nur begrenzt Installieren und dann muss man es bei EA neu Aktivieren lassen.


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

Tecqu schrieb:


> wem mw gefallen hat wird undercover auch gefallen,


Ganz genau meine Meinung ... 


Railroads schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist so wie es immer ist, auf den Screens kommt die Grafik einfach nicht ganz so gut rüber.


Ja, wenn du es wirklich auf einem großen Moni spielst, sieht es noch besser aus, als auf den Screens. 


aXwin schrieb:


> Wird wohl am Kopierschutz liegen... SecuRom oder wie auch immer der schrott heist.


Wenn es daran liegt, finde ich den Copierschutz einfach nur super! Immerhin musste ich mir das Game nicht kaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (23. November 2008)

@boss3D

thx für die ganzen Screens , werde mir jetzt das Spiel auf jeden Fall kaufen, weil die Grafik sieht doch schon übel geil aus, die allerersten Screens hier im Thread waren nicht so überzeugend.


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

Jo, mit dem Game machst du nichts falsch.  

Ich glaube, bei den ersten Screens, die gepostet wurden, wurde bewusst darauf geachtet, dass möglichst viel Negatives darauf zu sehen ist _(Treppenschatten, Überstrahleffekt, ...)_, aber das Meiste davon lässt sich effektiv bekämpfen. Beispielsweise brauchst du nur die Helligkeit von 65 % auf 50 % reduzieren, so wie ich und die Beleuchtung sieht nur mehr geil aus. 

Einzig und allein die Steuerung bleibt als negativer Aspekt, aber ich werde jetzt dann mal versuchen, die Sensibilität meines Xbox360-Controllers_ (für PC) _zu reduzieren. Vielleicht bringt es ja was.

Das Wichtigste hat Undercover aber auf jeden Fall: Most Wanted Feeling!!!  

Wenn du UC zockst, wird dir sehr schnell eine große Ähnlichkeit zwischen Tri-City und der Stadt v. MW auffallen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (23. November 2008)

Es gibt einen neuen netten Trailer von EA 

PC Games - Video-Stream: Need for Speed: Undercover - Rasanter HD-Trailer zum Release


----------



## Dr.House (23. November 2008)

Erstmal ist das ein geiles Spiel !

Ich spiele auch auf 
1680x1050
Anisotropical Filter
6x AF
alles auf max versteht sich.

Mir ist aufgefallen dass ich ab und zu Rückler habe (wie Laderückler).
Ramauslastung ist bei 1,45 Gb von 2 GB unter Vista-kann daran nicht liegen.

Unter Taskmanager habe ich gesehen dass mein C2D 8600 @ *4,4 GHz* zu 100% ausgelastet wird  Sieht selber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel scheint gut mit Kernzahl zu skalieren. (ich wechsel später auf Q 6600 @ 3,8 GHz um zu sehen wie das Spiel skaliert).

Zweite möglichkeit für die Rückler wäre zu wenig VRam (nur 512 MB) für alles auf max und 6xAF und anisotropik-Filter.....

Man kann leider nicht unter Vista den VRam verbrauch nachsehen oder ?
RivaTuner tut es nicht.


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

^^  
Bei meinem E6750 @ 3.4 GHz werden die Kerne selten über 60 % ausgelastet ...

Wenn du unter Vista mit 2 GB RAM Undercover zockst, brauchst du dich über keine Ruckler wundern. Vista selsbt schluckt schon fast 1 GB und moderne Spiele lassen nach längerer Spieldauer auch gerne mal über 1 GB voll laufen. Unter Vista sollte man eigentlich nur mit 4 GB zocken. 

Zur Performance:
Bei mir bewegt sich das Spiel immer in der Gegend von 30 - 60 FPS _(über 60 geht nicht wegen VSync)_. Unter 30 FPS komme ich nie und durchschnittlich läuft das Game mit 48 FPS trotz nur 512 MB VRAM _(1680 x 1050, Maximum, 6x AA / 16x AF)_. Hier noch die Benches von PCGH. Undercover kann kein VRAM-lastiges Spiel sein. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## roadgecko (23. November 2008)

Ich weis, Eigenlob stinkt, aber ich habs echt drauf xD 

Ich bin mit meinem R8 durch ein Nagelband gefahren, und habe es dann geschaft zu entkommen, obwohl ca. 7 Polizeifahrzeuge hintermir herwahren.
Aber seht selbst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Dr.House habe genau das selbe Problem, jedoch ohne AA und AF. Dazu habe ich 896mb VRAM. Komisch


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

Am VRAM kann es nicht liegen. Ich schätze einfach mal, dass das Game sehr viel RAM verbraucht und 2 GB zu wenig sind ...

Bei meinen 4 GB macht das Game nämlich absolut keine Probleme/Performanceeinbrüche.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. November 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem R8 durch ein Nagelband gefahren, und habe es dann geschaft zu entkommen, obwohl ca. 7 Polizeifahrzeuge hintermir herwahren.


Mist, gibts die dummen Nagelbänder auch wieder. Ist das so wie bei Most Wanted (gehen wir jetzt mal von allen 4 reifen aus), das man gar nicht mehr vom Fleck kommt oder wie in Carbon, da wars ja nicht wirklich schlimm, wenn man über ein Band fuhr (außer auf Level 5).

grüße, Railroads


----------



## roadgecko (23. November 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Mist, gibts die dummen Nagelbänder auch wieder. Ist das so wie bei Most Wanted (gehen wir jetzt mal von allen 4 reifen aus), das man gar nicht mehr vom Fleck kommt oder wie in Carbon, da wars ja nicht wirklich schlimm, wenn man über ein Band fuhr (außer auf Level 5).
> 
> grüße, Railroads



Man kann noch fahren, allerdings ist man da zu fuß schneller 
Also ich hatte Glück und konnte mich noch in die Tankstelle (Verfolgungsstopper) retten, und alle Polizeifahrzeuge waren kaputt


----------



## push@max (23. November 2008)

Ich hätte da mal 2 Fragen zu Spiel. 

1. Muss man den Schaden am Auto nach einem Rennen alleine reparieren, oder gibt es da so einen "Refresh-Mode"?

2. Die Missionsauswahl, gibt es da wie bei Most Wanted ein GPS System wo man da alleine zu den Events hinfahren kann oder springt man zu den Rennen automatisch?


----------



## roadgecko (23. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal 2 Fragen zu Spiel.
> 
> 1. Muss man den Schaden am Auto nach einem Rennen alleine reparieren, oder gibt es da so einen "Refresh-Mode"?
> 
> 2. Die Missionsauswahl, gibt es da wie bei Most Wanted ein GPS System wo man da alleine zu den Events hinfahren kann oder springt man zu den Rennen automatisch?



1. Nach dem rennen ist dein Wagen wie neu, Kostenlos

2. Man kann im GPS Menu auswählen, welches rennen du starten willst. Hinfahren brauchst du nicht.

Zu den "rucklern" ich habe unte XP SP3 (32-Bit) nur eine Speicherauslastung von 1,2 GiB. Also kann es daran doch nicht liegne oder ?


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

Was genau ist nochmal euer Problem?
Bei mir läuft das Game, wie gesagt, durchgehend flüssig und niemals unter 30 FPS ...

Dass die Autos nach jedem Rennen wieder im Neuzustand sind, finde ich voll geil, denn zum Reparieren hätte ich ohnehin keine Geld. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. November 2008)

Vista frisst aber deutlich mehr Speicher als XP. Vista hat aber auch oft das Problem, dass es ständig auf die Festplatte auslagert, auch wenn genug Ram da ist, und davon kommen wahrscheinlich die Ruckler. Nur seltsam, dass bei boss3D das Problem nicht auftritt. Ich besorgs mir wahrscheinlich morgen und Berichte dann mal, wies bei mir ist.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## push@max (23. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Dass die Autos nach jedem Rennen wieder im Neuzustand sind, finde ich voll geil, denn zum Reparieren hätte ich ohnehin keine Geld.



Hat der Schaden den irgendwelche Auswirkungen? z.B schlechteres Fahrverhalten?


----------



## johnnyGT (23. November 2008)

nein hat er nicht nur beim highway renne kannste dir nen totalschaden reinziehen!!


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> nein hat er nicht nur beim highway renne kannste dir nen totalschaden reinziehen!!


Den kannst du überall schaffen ... 

Einen Unterschied zwischen ganz und beschädigt merkt man jedenfalls nicht _(außer im Aussehen des Wagens natürlich)_. Wass ich auch nicht schlecht finde, ist, dass die Polizeiwagen jetzt deutlich mehr aushalten, als in MW/C. Damals waren die schon kaputt, wenn man etwas heftiger hineingekracht ist. Jetzt verursacht das meist nur eine Drehung des Wagens.

@ all mit Performanceproblemen
Schaut mal im CCC nach, ob ihr einen Haken bei "enable adapives anti-alising" habt. Bei meinem Bruder war das anfänflich auch eingestellt, was zu niedrigen FPS-Raten führte. Seit wir den Haken weggemacht haben, läuft es auch auf seinem non-OC Sys. sehr flüssig ohne Framlags.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Marki99 (23. November 2008)

Irgendwie die Enttäuschung des Jahres:

Zitat Gamestar:



> Fazit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da kann ich nur ja dazusagen. Zum Glück hat Rockstar seine Versprechungen gehalten.
Ist es normal dass es kein richtiges Hauptmenü gibt wo man alles einstellen kann und man alles " während dem Spiel " machen muss? Ab jetzt muss man sogar hoffen dass EA ein Menü erstellt


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. November 2008)

Oh Verdammt, dann verlier ich wohl noch mehr Wagen an die Cops als in MW/Carbon. In Most Wanted bin ich bis zur Blacklist 1 mit dem Start Fiat gefahren und hab dann die alten Rennen tagelang wiederholt, um mir dann den Murcielago zu kaufen. Doch ich hab Verfolgung versaut und das Teil verloren.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## roadgecko (23. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Was genau ist nochmal euer Problem?
> Bei mir läuft das Game, wie gesagt, durchgehend flüssig und niemals unter 30 FPS ...
> 
> Dass die Autos nach jedem Rennen wieder im Neuzustand sind, finde ich voll geil, denn zum Reparieren hätte ich ohnehin keine Geld.
> ...



Wir haben Nachladeruckler. Nicht normale ruckler als wenn man 15 FPS hat sondern das Bild stopp 1-2 sekunden danach geths FLÜSSIG weiter.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (23. November 2008)

Ich sag nach wie vor "Finger weg" von dem neuesten "Geniestreich" aus dem Hause EA, die Grafik ist alles andere als gut, sieht man ja auch auf den hier geposteten Screens mit den Kanten an den Autos und an den Schatten, auch an der Umgebung sieht es regelmäßig übel aus (Gitter, Zäune, Geländer usw.)

Die Steuerung ist unter "Pro-Street"-Niveau, es ändert sich auch nicht wirklich was, egal ob 0% oder 100%-Sensitivity.

Mag ja sein, dass es der eine oder andere ganz nett findet, aber an ein Most Wanted reicht es nicht heran, was sich ja auch in den Meinungen der internationalen Fachpresse zeigt mit ner Durchschnittswertung von 56%...

Need for Speed Undercover Reviews

Vielleicht wird es ja durch den ersten Patch doch noch zur Kaufempfehlung, aber bis dato imho ganz klares Nein zu NfS UC


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

Also die meisten eurer Probleme kann ich bei mir nicht feststellen und sich an bloßen Aussagen irgendwelcher ominösen Leute orientieren, ohne das Game jemals gespielt zu haben, ist auch nicht unbedingt schlau ... 

Wer über das Game schimpfen will, der soll das tun, allerdings ohne Diskussionen von Leuten zu stören, denen das Game gefällt und die ihren Spaß daran haben.

Ein Menü gibt es in Undercover. Es ist nicht besser und nicht schlechter, als das von MW und mann kann nahezu immer darauf zugreifen. Die Steuerung mag gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, aber es gab schon weitaus schlechtere in Rennspielen. Ich habe jetzt mal die Sensibility leicht verändert und das Fahrverhalten meines Lotus getunt und ich kann nur sagen, dass sich der super steuern lässt.  

Für alle Leute mit Nachladerucklern tut es mir herzlich Leid, dass ihnen der Spaß auf diese Weise verdorben wird. Wie gesagt, kann ich diese bei mir jedoch nicht feststellen und habe daher auch keinen Lösungsvorschlag.

Meine persönliche Wertungen _(85 %)_ und meine Kaufsempfehlung stehen jedenfalls nachwievor. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafik sieht sehr gut aus. Alles was es zu bemängeln gibt, sind die Treppen bei den Schatten, aber diese fallen absolut nicht auf, wenn man mit dem Auto schneller, als 50 km/h fährt.

Leute, die überall Läuse suchen müssen und nichteinmal über den kleinsten Fehler hinwegsehen können, sollten über einen Kauf erst bei Budgetpreis nachdenken. Alle Most Wanted-Fans, denen das Flair von Miami gefällt und die die NfS-Serie lieben, können bedenkenlos zugreifen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (23. November 2008)

Bei einem Kollegen wurde der Wagen von der Bullerei beschlagnahmt, weil er kein Geld hatte sich freizukaufen...kann man den Wagen irgendwie wieder zurückbekommen?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (23. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also die meisten eurer Probleme kann ich bei mir nicht feststellen und sich an bloßen Aussagen irgendwelcher ominösen Leute orientieren, ohne das Game jemals gespielt zu haben, ist auch nicht unbedingt schlau ...



Einfach mal ein paar Seiten zurückgehen im Thread, sowohl mit Q9550 und 4870X2 als auch mit E6850 und GTX280 gezockt und anschliessend in beiden Configs wieder von der Festplatte verbannt!

btw: renommierte Seiten wie IGN als "ominös" zu bezeichnen zeugt nicht gerade von viel Wissen rund um die Spieleszene

Du darfst es ja gerne gut finden, wenn ich aber auch mal die Threads bei PC Games, Gamestar etc etc etc denke, ist die Mehrheit doch maßlos enttäuscht von dem Game


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Bei einem Kollegen wurde der Wagen von der Bullerei beschlagnahmt, weil er kein Geld hatte sich freizukaufen...kann man den Wagen irgendwie wieder zurückbekommen?


Keine Ahnung. Ich bin noch nie erwischt worden ...


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Einfach mal ein paar Seiten zurückgehen im Thread, sowohl mit Q9550 und 4870X2 als auch mit E6850 und GTX280 gezockt und anschliessend in beiden Configs wieder von der Festplatte verbannt!


Dass die GTX 280 in UC mies performt, beweist ja schon der PCGH-Benchmark, den ich vor Kurzem verlinkt habe. Wenn CF nicht funktioniert, würde mich auch eine schlechte Leistung bei der X2 nicht wundern. Laut PCGH läuft das Game auf einer non-OC HD4870 jedenfalls mit ~ 48 FPS und genau das ist auch bei mir der Fall.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> btw: renommierte Seiten wie IGN als "ominös" zu bezeichnen zeugt nicht gerade von viel Wissen rund um die Spieleszene


Mit "ominös" meinte ich nicht die Seiten, die man bei deinem Link fand, sondern die User in anderen Foren, deren Meinung hier so mancher als Gesetz zu nehmen scheint.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Du darfst es ja gerne gut finden, wenn ich aber auch mal die Threads bei PC Games, Gamestar etc etc etc denke, ist die Mehrheit doch maßlos enttäuscht von dem Game


Oh, das mache ich auch, nur keine Sorge.  

Die "Mehrheit" hat eben auf ein Wunder gehofft, was von völlig subjektivem Denken zeugt _(und z.T. an EAs riesigen Werbekampanien liegt)_. Realisten hatten zwar auch Hoffnungen, aber nicht so hochgesteckte und deswegen gibt es auch Personen, die mit dem fertigen Produkt durchaus sehr zufrieden sind. 

Eines ist unbeschtreitbar: UC mag vielleicht noch kein zweites MW sein, aber es ist definitiv der Schritt in die richtige Richtung.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (23. November 2008)

Sollte eigentlich eine X2 nicht wie ne Single-4870 performen, wenn kein CF-Profil vorhanden ist?
Also auch das umbenennen der nfs.exe in hl2.exe brachte hier nicht wirklich was und die Framelags sowie ca. 30fps waren auf der doppelten ATI auch vorhanden ?!?

Der Schritt "back to the roots" war definitiv richtig, nur an der Umsetzung hapert´s doch etwas, aber wie gesagt, alles subjektiv, große Erwartungen an EA hat glaub keiner mehr ernsthaft gehegt, nach diversen Flops in den letzten Jahren (meinereiner erwartet i.d.R. nur großes von Lucas Arts, aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier)

greetz


----------



## Robär (23. November 2008)

Ich hab es heute mal installiert, ich muss sagen im Prinzip find ich das Spiel gar nicht so schlecht. Was mich aber stört ist die Steuerung. Was ist nur aus der guten alten präzisen NFS Steuerung geworden


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich eine X2 nicht wie ne Single-4870 performen, wenn kein CF-Profil vorhanden ist?


Nein, eine X2 kann auch noch langsamer sein, als eine HD4870, wie zum Beispiel der Far Cry 2 Benchmark zeigt.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Also auch das umbenennen der nfs.exe in hl2.exe brachte hier nicht wirklich was


HL2 ist jetzt aber auch nicht unbedingt DAS CF-optimierte Game. Ich hätte es eher mit Rainbows 6 Vegas 2 probiert ...  


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> die Framelags sowie ca. 30fps waren auf der doppelten ATI auch vorhanden ?!?


Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, da ich keine X2 habe und PCGH diese _(noch) _nicht in UC gebencht hat. Eine Single performt jedenfalls ziemlich gut, zumindest bei mir und PCGH.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Der Schritt "back to the roots" war definitiv richtig


Schön, dass wir mal übereinstimmen.  


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt, alles subjektiv, große Erwartungen an EA hat glaub keiner mehr ernsthaft gehegt, nach diversen Flops in den letzten Jahren


Also ich kann mich noch genau daran erinnern, wie euphorisch so mancher hier in diesem Thread reagiert hat, als die ersten Trailer zu UC durchs Web geisterten. Auf jeden Fall liegt UC in Anbetracht des Spielspaßes meiner Meinung nach deutlich über Carbon/Pro Street. Soooo weit weg ist MW-Niveau dann auch nicht ...

Du hast heute mal einen ersten Patch angesprochen. Was erwartest du dir eigentlich davon? Ich rechne eigentlich in erster Linie mit einer Überarbeitung der Schatten bzw. dass diese v. AA erfasst werden.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (23. November 2008)

blick ich jetzt nicht ganz, boss, auf der verlinkten Seite mit den FC2-Benches ist die X2 immer ganz oben und deutlich schneller als die 4870 Single, nur im ersten Bench unter DX9 ist die 4870X2 um 1-2 fps langsamer als die X2 mit dem Catalyst 8.9 ?!?

btw war auf dem Q9550 mit der X2 der 8.11 unter Vista x64 installiert.

Kurze Frage noch: Die framelags, die auch uns aufgefallen sind und von allen Spieletestern moniert wurden, gibt´s bei euch definitv nicht?
Mit fraps mal ein 60sec-Video gemacht und reproduzierbar?

Wegen dem Patch: Yepp. ich erwarte saubere Kanten (Schatten, Autos und Umgebung) wie bei ProStreet und dass die Steuerung überarbeitet wird, GRID war ja am Anfang auch unspielbar mit dem Logitech Gamepad und vielen anderen und nach dem 1.1er war alles erste Sahne!

greetz


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> blick ich jetzt nicht ganz, boss, auf der verlinkten Seite mit den FC2-Benches ist die X2 immer ganz oben und deutlich schneller als die 4870 Single, nur im ersten Bench unter DX9 ist die 4870X2 um 1-2 fps langsamer als die X2 mit dem Catalyst 8.9 ?!?


Davon sprach ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Kurze Frage noch: Die framelags, die auch uns aufgefallen sind und von allen Spieletestern moniert wurden, gibt´s bei euch definitv nicht?
> Mit fraps mal ein 60sec-Video gemacht und reproduzierbar?


Nö, die gibt es bei uns nicht. Nichteinmal auf dem non-OC-Sys. meines Bruders. Von "allen" Spieletestern kann auch nicht die Rede sein, denn PCGH hat Framlags nicht erwähnt und daher schätzungsweise auch nicht feststellen können. Auch von vielen anderen Seiten wäre mir diesbezüglich nichts bekannt. Video kann ich heute ja mal machen, aber es wird mich nur bestätigen ...


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Wegen dem Patch: Yepp. ich erwarte saubere Kanten (Schatten, Autos und Umgebung) wie bei ProStreet und dass die Steuerung überarbeitet wird, GRID war ja am Anfang auch unspielbar mit dem Logitech Gamepad und vielen anderen und nach dem 1.1er war alles erste Sahne!


Naja, dass ein Patch die ganze Steuerung verbessern wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber freut mich, dass du die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben hast. 

Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass EA Undercover "verstauben" lassen wird. Ich persönlich rechne in sehr naher Zukunft mit 1- 2 Patches, die die gröbsten Schnitzer beseitigen werden.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (23. November 2008)

Ein paar "Kleinigkeiten" wären auch noch nett: Bloom-Effekte regulierbar und was ich fast schon vergessen hatte, schau mal auf die z.T. mitlaufenden schwarzen Flächen am Rand der Gebäude, das sind imho keine "gewollten" Schatten und was auch recht negativ auffiel, sind die Beleuchtungen in den Tunnel-Passagen, da scheint die Sonne geschätzte 400 Meter rein und wandert dann irgendwie schräg mit, schade, dass ich keine Screens davon gemacht habe.

Die heftigen Spiegelungen der Strasse sollten auch per Menu einstellbar sein, ist nicht jedermanns Sache.

Ganz derbe negativ ist auch das Bremsverhalten, von 300 auf null in geschätzten 10 Metern.

Du weisst ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, als alter NfS-Junkie geb ich die Hoffnung (noch) nicht auf

Irgendwie kommt mir´s halt vor, wie wenn se unter Zeitdruck ein noch recht unfertiges Produkt auf den Markt geworfen hätten, Potenzial liegt allemal in dem Titel, dass habe ich auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt abgestritten.

Wenn ich reflektiere, was grafisch und Performance-technisch in anderen Titeln geboten wird, sollte sich EA schleunigst an die Nase fassen und nicht einen guten Teil ihrer angestammten Fan-Gemeinde verprellen.

Hätten se doch nur die Underground/Most Wanted-Engine konsequent weiterentwickelt, wären wir definitiv bei einem 90%-Titel

Aber imho ist und bleibt MW der beste Teil der Serie! (bis mich EA eines besseren belehrt, solange muss halt Lara Croft/Dead Space/Witcher/CoD5 als Ersatzbefriedigung herhalten)


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Ein paar "Kleinigkeiten" wären auch noch nett: Bloom-Effekte regulierbar


Mit dem Verstellen des Helligkeitsreglers lässt sich da bereits einiges in die positive Richtung verändern, wie ich schon schrieb. Was verstehst du jetzt genau unter "Bloomeffekt regulierbar"? In nahezu allen Games kann man zwischen Bloom und HDR wählen, aber dass man die Stärke des BE verändern kann, hätte ich noch nirgends erlebt ...

Auf jeden Fall finde ich die Beleuchtung _(inkl. Bloom)_ mit Helligkeit 50 % sehr hübsch. 


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> was auch recht negativ auffiel, sind die Beleuchtungen in den Tunnel-Passagen


Also in den Tunneln habe ich keine Sonnenstrahlen, aber was etwas seltsam aussieht, sind die elektrischen Tunnelbeleuchtungen an der Decke.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Die heftigen Spiegelungen der Strasse sollten auch per Menu einstellbar sein, ist nicht jedermanns Sache.


Spiegelungen auf der Straße hätte ich jetzt noch keine bemerkt. Zumindest, wenn wir das Selbe unter "Spiegelungen" verstehen. Du brauchst ja nur meine ganzen Screens anzusehen. Fallen dir da irgendwelche Spiegelungen negativ auf?


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Ganz derbe negativ ist auch das Bremsverhalten, von 300 auf null in geschätzten 10 Metern.


Das gehört für mich zum Punkt Steuerung und dass diese eine Überarbeitung vertragen könnte, darüber sind wir uns wohl einig ...  


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Du weisst ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, als alter NfS-Junkie geb ich die Hoffnung (noch) nicht auf


Richtige Einstellung! Davon abgesehen, dass UC für mich ohnehin alles andere, als eine Enttäuschung ist, hoffe ich auf weitere Patches/Verbesserungen.  


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir´s halt vor, wie wenn se unter Zeitdruck ein noch recht unfertiges Produkt auf den Markt geworfen hätten, Potenzial liegt allemal in dem Titel, dass habe ich auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt abgestritten.


Aber wodurch sollte EA Blackbox Zeitdruck gehabt haben? Zur Zeit steht kein Konkurenztitel an und das Weihnachtsgeschäft hätten die auch in 2 Wochen noch erwischt ...


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Wenn ich reflektiere, was grafisch und Performance-technisch in anderen Titeln geboten wird, sollte sich EA schleunigst an die Nase fassen und nicht einen guten Teil ihrer angestammten Fan-Gemeinde verprellen.


Also grafisch kenne ich zur Zeit kein besseres Rennspiel _(ja, GRID habe ich gezockt)_. Lediglich über die Performance lässt sich streiten. Vor allem, wenn man Besitzer einer nVidia Graka ist. In dem Fall würde ich aber eher auf Treiber seitens nVidia hoffen, als auf den EA-Support. Die Engine von UC scheint den HD4ks einfach zu liegen und den Geforcen weniger. Daran wird ein Patch nichts ändern.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Hätten se doch nur die Underground/Most Wanted-Engine konsequent weiterentwickelt, wären wir definitiv bei einem 90%-Titel


Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, handelt es sich bei Undercover um eine Weiterentwicklung der MW-Engine ... 
Außerdem war die Grafik in keinem Test der Hauptkritikpunkt.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Aber imho ist und bleibt MW der beste Teil der Serie!


Auch mein Top-Titel der Serie ist immer noch MW, aber Undercover kommt mit wenig Abstand dahinter. Verliebt bin ich in das neue NfS jetzt schon und wenn Patches es noch besser machen, dann hat MW bei mir echte Konkurenz.  

Trotz allem kann ich nur nochmal betonen, dass UC für mich das beste Rennspiel des Jahres ist und ich gerne bereit bin, die meiner Meinung nach, wenigen Schwächen zu verzeihen. Wer das kann, der wird UC lieben und das MW-Feeling verspüren. Dafür sorgen alleine schon das Miami-Flair und die vielen Ähnlichkeiten. Nicht zu vergessen ist auch die gute Stroy, die wesentlich spannender und sinnvoller rüberkommt, als das "Papi, Razor hat mir mein Auto gestohlen [heul]" aus MW.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dr.House (23. November 2008)

Spiegelungen auf der Straße hab ich auch mit CCC 8.11 .
Ansonsten nervt die grelle Sonne manchmal.


----------



## push@max (23. November 2008)

Die Spiegelungen erinnern mich auch ein wenig an Carbon...dort sind sie auch recht stark ausgefallen, wobei es jetzt nicht mehr so stark rüberkommt.


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

Was für Spiegelungen???

Seht ihr auf meinen Screens welche? Ich kann da nur jede Menge Schatten erkennen. Langsam glaube ich echt, wir reden von unterschiedlichen Games ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (23. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Was für Spiegelungen???
> 
> Seht ihr auf meinen Screens welche? Ich kann da nur jede Menge Schatten erkennen. Langsam glaube ich echt, wir reden von unterschiedlichen Games ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Auf paar Screens wirkt der Lack manchmal wie Chrom...im Vergleich zu Carbon ist das aber nur Situationsabhängig, bei Carbon war das die ganze Zeit so.


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

Achso, ich dachte, ihr redet von Spiegelungen auf der Straße ... 

Also übertrieben finde ich die Spiegelungen nicht. Sie sind ganz einfach Geschmackssache und sie sind auf jeden Fall realistischer, als in so manch anderem NfS. 

Tja, ich bin dann weg UC zocken [das Game ist so geil!].   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dr.House (23. November 2008)

@ Boss3D


Spiegelungen auf der Straße neben dem Auto beim Fahren. Die gibt es bei mir. Mache Screen bei Gelegenheit.
Keiner hat behauptet dass die auch bei deinen Screens dabei sind Boss3D 


welche CCC benutzt du ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. November 2008)

@Dok,naja,bei den Vorgängern konnte man doch die Reflexionen abstellen,oder,kann man das bei UC nich mehr??


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Spiegelungen auf der Straße neben dem Auto beim Fahren. Die gibt es bei mir. Mache Screen bei Gelegenheit.
> Keiner hat behauptet dass die auch bei deinen Screens dabei sind Boss3D
> 
> welche CCC benutzt du ?


Ich benutze den aktuellen Catalyst 8.11 WHQL und das CCC, das im Treiberpaket enthalten war. Wenn ihr den selben C. verwendet, wundern mich eure Problemchen langsam wirklich ... 
Ich bin jetzt extra nochmal ganz langsam durch die Stadt gefahren und habe sowohl Wagen, als auch Straße bei unterschiedlichem Lichteinfall beobachtete, aber übertriebene Spiegelungen kann ich, wie gesagt, keine sehen. Der Lack des Wagens spiegelt, aber in einem realistischen Ausmaß. 

Abstellen kann man Reflexionen bei UC nicht, aber bei mir gibt es auch keine die unrealistisch aussehen, oder stören würden.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tecqu (23. November 2008)

Hat wer eine Liste von den Songs aus dem game ?


----------



## roadgecko (24. November 2008)

Tecqu schrieb:


> Hat wer eine Liste von den Songs aus dem game ?



Müsste so aussehe:

01. Airbourne - Girls in Black
02. Amon Tobin - Mighty Micro People
03. Asian Dub Foundation - Burning Fence
04. Bonobo - Scuba ( Amon Tobin Mix )
05. Circlesquare - Fight sounds part 1
06. Floor Thirteen - Blame it on me
07. From First To Last - I Once Was Lost, But Now Am Found
08. Hybrid Feat. Charlotte James - The Formula of Fear (Hybrid's EchoplexMix)
09. Innerpartysystem - This Empty Love
10. Justice - Genesis
11. Kinky - Mexican radio
12. Ladytron - Ghosts
13. Mindless Self Indulgence - Never Wanted to Dance (Electro Hurtz Mix)
14. Nine Inch Nails - The Mark Has Been Made
15. Nine Inch Nails - The Warning
16. Ojos de Brujo - Piedras Contra Tanques
17. Pendulum - 9,000 Miles
18. Pendulum - Granite
19. Pendulum - The Tempest
20. Puscifer - Indigo Children (JLE Dub Mix)
21. Puscifer - Momma Sed (Tandimonium Mix)
22. Qba Libre & M1 - God Damn
23. Recoil - Shunt
24. Recoil - Vertigen
25. Recoil - Want
26. Splitting Adam - On My Own
27. Supergrass - Bad Blood
28. The Fashion - Like Knives
29. The Pinker Tones - Electrotumbao
30. The Prodigy - First Warning
31. The Qemists- Stompbox (Spor Remix)
32. The Whip - Fire
33. Tricky - Coalition
34. Tyga - Diamond Life (Feat. Patty Crash)


LG


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Was für Spiegelungen???
> Seht ihr auf meinen Screens welche? Ich kann da nur jede Menge Schatten erkennen. Langsam glaube ich echt, wir reden von unterschiedlichen Games ...



Die Spiegelungen wie auf angehängtem Screenshot im Schatten des Autos, wenn du aber die nicht siehst, ist mir auch klar, warum du keine Framelags siehst (ich glaube auch als einzigster weit und breit, sonst würde ich mal diesen Thread von Anfang an lesen...)
Die Strasse sieht im Schatten des Autos teils wie "nass" aus, dabei ist se trocken...

Vielleicht hast ja aber auch nur einen guten Bildeditor bemüht, ohne, dass ich hier was unterstellen möchte 



boss3D schrieb:


> Also grafisch kenne ich zur Zeit kein besseres Rennspiel _(ja, GRID habe ich gezockt)_.



Vergleicht man eigentlich generell Äpfel mit (fauligen) Tomaten?
GRID ist unbestritten grafische Referenz (die präzise Steuerung von Grid steht eh ausser Debatte) und da kann UC wahrlich nicht mithalten, da sieht sogar ein FlatOut Ultimate Carnage besser aus und ein betagtes Colin McRae Dirt ist UC auch deutlich grafisch überlegen, anno 2008 kann man mehr als pixelige Konsolengrafik erwarten.

btw: von "plötzlich" aufpoppenden Gebäuden und Fahrzeugen am Horizont hast du auch nichts gesehen, oder?



			
				boss3D schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Performance:
> Bei mir bewegt sich das Spiel immer in der Gegend von 30 - 60 FPS


Ich zitiere: 





			
				boss3D schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bruder hat eine HD4870 _(512 MB)_, einen E6750 und 4 GB DDR2 800. Alles unübertaktet und trotzdem kam er nie unter 35 FPS.


Genau, deshalb läuft es auch bei deinem Bruder mit einem nicht übertakteten System nie unter 35fps
(Übrigens dito auf ner GTX280 und der 4870X2)
Darf ich mal fragen, ob du gerne die Leute vera.....?



boss3D schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Wertungen _(85 %)_ und meine Kaufsempfehlung stehen jedenfalls nachwievor.



Und damit bist du auch wahrscheinlich weltweit der einzigste mit solch einer hohen Wertung (nur mal zum besseren Verständnis, das entspricht nach Schulnotensystem einer soliden 2, ich rofl mich weg)
Kann ja sein, dass dir Konsolenspiele auf Playstation 2-Niveau am Plasma-TV mehr liegen, deshalb stellst auch nicht so hohe Anforderungen an die Grafik, oder?



			
				boss3D schrieb:
			
		

> Wer über das Game schimpfen will, der soll das tun, allerdings ohne Diskussionen von Leuten zu stören, denen das Game gefällt und die ihren Spaß daran haben.



Also so einen Quatsch habe ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gehört, wofür ist denn das ein Sammelthread? 
Dann würde ich dir empfehlen einen eigenen aufzumachen und dort dürfen nur die schreiben, denen es gefällt, aber obacht, nicht dass du dann der einzige Poster bist



			
				boss3D schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wodurch sollte EA Blackbox Zeitdruck gehabt haben? Zur Zeit steht kein Konkurenztitel an und das Weihnachtsgeschäft hätten die auch in 2 Wochen noch erwischt ...



Ganz einfach dadurch, wenn die Printausgaben der diversen Gamerzeitungen am Kiosk liegen und ähnlich schlechte Bewertungen wie auf Gamerankings und Gamestar kommen, das Spiel u.U. wie Blei in den Regalen liegen bleiben könnte.

In diesem Sinne hoffen wir auf die Patches, die aus einer vermurksten Konsolenadaption doch noch ein "echtes" Need for Speed machen,
solange halte ich mich an die Bewertung von IGN, die auch andernorts ähnlich ausfällt und auch meine persönlichen Erfahrungen nach den ersten 1-2 Spielstunden voll trifft:

The end result, however, is a game that has practically zero redeeming qualities. It fails on almost every front and is a major step backwards not only for the franchise, but racing games in general.
Need for Speed is not a good game, it´s not even close to a good game..
(ich hoffe jetzt, du bist des englischen mächtig, sonst liefere ich auf Anfrage gerne eine Übersetzung)

PS: Ich lade gerade mal noch ein Ingame-Video bei Rapidshare hoch, Screenshots sind ja immer nur die halbe Wahrheit, dann kann man sich selbst von der teils grottigen Grafik und den üblen Schatten überzeugen, Link folgt

http://rapidshare.com/files/166897923/nfs_undercover.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/166905458/nfs_undercover.part2.rar.html

btw: Hat auch schon irgend jemand die läppisch leichten Rennen erwähnt? Nach 5-10 sec liegt man in Front und gibt die Führung dann auch nie wieder ab?

greetz


----------



## TobiMontana (24. November 2008)

Also als erstes dachte ich was n scheiss alles auf high und ich lande bei 13fps ... dann mit cpu control auf alle 4 Kerne aufgeteilt und ich kann flüssig bei 35 - 60 fps spielen! yeeehaa macht shcon laune die Grafik ist ein Traum!


----------



## Tecqu (24. November 2008)

hey, vielen Dank für die Liste!


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. November 2008)

@gtx280

lool die screenshots erinnern ja eher an Nfs Hot Pursuit 2 

is dad jetz "high" oder hast du absichtlich alles runtergestellt ?


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Die Spiegelungen wie auf angehängtem Screenshot im Schatten des Autos, wenn du aber die nicht siehst, ist mir auch klar, warum du keine Framelags siehst (ich glaube auch als einzigster weit und breit, sonst würde ich mal diesen Thread von Anfang an lesen...)
> Die Strasse sieht im Schatten des Autos teils wie "nass" aus, dabei ist se trocken...


Also ich gehöre nicht zu Leuten, die mit 10 km/h durch ein Rennspiel fahren, nur um möglichst viele Bildfehler zu sehen. Wenn man nämlich mit 250 km/h durch die Stadt fährt, wird man weit und breit keine Spiegelungen auf der Straße sehen.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast ja aber auch nur einen guten Bildeditor bemüht, ohne, dass ich hier was unterstellen möchte


Ne, sowas überlasse ich lieber Leuten, deines Schlages.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Vergleicht man eigentlich generell Äpfel mit (fauligen) Tomaten?


Weiß ich nicht, was du machst. Ich für meinen Teil vergleiche Rennspiele mit Rennspielen.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> GRID ist unbestritten grafische Referenz


Für dich vielleicht. Von "unbestritten" kann garkeine Rede sein, wenn es Leute gibt, die anderer Meinung sind.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Da und da kann UC wahrlich nicht mithalten, da sieht sogar ein FlatOut Ultimate Carnage besser aus und ein betagtes Colin McRae Dirt ist UC auch deutlich grafisch überlegen,


Deiner Meinung nach vielleicht. Für mich kommen, die von dir genannten Titel nicht an UC heran.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> anno 2008 kann man mehr als pixelige Konsolengrafik erwarten.


Ja und UC hat ja auch deutlich mehr zu bieten.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> btw: von "plötzlich" aufpoppenden Gebäuden und Fahrzeugen am Horizont hast du auch nichts gesehen, oder?


Doch, manchmal aufpoppende Gebäude am Straßenrand sind mir schon aufgefallen, aber ich dachte mir, wozu soll ich das erwähnen, wo es ja dich gibt. Wie ich schon schrieb, bin ich nicht der Typ, der überall Läuse suchen und alles kritisieren muss. Die negativen Aspekte werden ohnehin von dir unermüdlich geprädigt. 


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Ich zitiere:
> Genau, deshalb läuft es auch bei deinem Bruder mit einem nicht übertakteten System nie unter 35fps
> (Übrigens dito auf ner GTX280 und der 4870X2)
> Darf ich mal fragen, ob du gerne die Leute vera.....?


Dass du weißt, dass übertaktete Grakas zwar durchgehend mehr Avg.-FPS, aber manchmal weniger Min.-FPS liefern, davon kann man wohl nicht ausgehen ...

Im Übrigen würde ich mir auch das mal ganz gut durchlesen:


TobiMontana schrieb:


> Also als erstes dachte ich was n scheiss alles auf high und ich lande bei 13fps ... dann mit cpu control auf alle 4 Kerne aufgeteilt und ich kann flüssig bei 35 - 60 fps spielen! yeeehaa macht shcon laune die Grafik ist ein Traum!


Nur weil es bei dir auf deiner GTX 280 mies läuft, heißt das nicht, dass es das auch bei allen anderen Leuten tut. Dass deine geliebte nVidia in UC äußerst schlecht performt, hat ja auch PCGH schon bewiesen.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Und damit bist du auch wahrscheinlich weltweit der einzigste mit solch einer hohen Wertung (nur mal zum besseren Verständnis, das entspricht nach Schulnotensystem einer soliden 2, ich rofl mich weg)


Ich traue mich wetten, dass es genug andere Leute gibt, denen das Game genauso gut gefällt, wie mir. Ich würde eher sagen, dass du der Einzige auf dieser Welt bist, dem es nicht zu blöd wird, jeden noch so klitzekleinen negativen Aspekt des Games zu zerkauen und den Leuten unter die Nase zu reiben.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Kann ja sein, dass dir Konsolenspiele auf Playstation 2-Niveau am Plasma-TV mehr liegen, deshalb stellst auch nicht so hohe Anforderungen an die Grafik, oder?


Du kennst mich wirklich nicht ... 

Jeder, der mich auch nur ansatzweise kennt, weis, dass ich Crysis lieber mit 5 FPS auf Very High zocken würde, als die Grafik auch nur auf High zu stellen. Soviel dazu, dass ich anspruchslos wäre, was die Grafik betrifft.

Ich verlange in jedem Game die maximale und beste Grafik-/Bildqualität um es zu zocken und UC liegt für mich grafisch auf einem sehr hohen Niveau.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Also so einen Quatsch habe ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gehört, wofür ist denn das ein Sammelthread?


Fällt dir eigentlich auf, dass du sofort jede positive Meldung zu dem Spiel mit 100, deiner Meinung nach, negativen Dingen zuschüttest? Da kann man wirklich kaum noch über die positiven Dinge des Spiels, die für Fun sorgen, diskutieren ...


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dir empfehlen einen eigenen aufzumachen und dort dürfen nur die schreiben, denen es gefällt, aber obacht, nicht dass du dann der einzige Poster bist


Es finden sich auch hier genügen Leute, denen das Game gefällt. Ich verweise zum Beispiel auf das Posting von "TobiMontana" ...

Ein eigener Thread für Leute, die keinen Drang zum "Dauermeckern" verspüren, ist daher nicht nötig.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Ganz einfach dadurch, wenn die Printausgaben der diversen Gamerzeitungen am Kiosk liegen und ähnlich schlechte Bewertungen wie auf Gamerankings und Gamestar kommen, das Spiel u.U. wie Blei in den Regalen liegen bleiben könnte.


Wie viele Leute haben sich denn das Game gekauft, obwohl sie durch diesen Thread über alle positiven/negativen Aspekte informiert wurde. Jede Menge ...

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Meinung einer Fachzeitschrift _(noch dazu wurde im PCGames-Test garnicht viel über das Game geschimpft) _die ganzen Leute vom Kauf des Spiels abhalten würde. 





XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne hoffen wir auf die Patches, die aus einer vermurksten Konsolenadaption


Und wieder: Du kannst es nicht lassen, alles in ein möglichst schlechtes Licht zu rücken!

UC ist deutlich mehr, als eine "vermurkste Konsolenadaption", ob du es wahrhaben willst, oder nicht.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> doch noch ein "echtes" Need for Speed machen,


Die Definitionen, was ein "echtes" NfS ausmachen gehen scheinbar ziemlich auseinander.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> solange halte ich mich an die Bewertung von IGN, die auch andernorts ähnlich ausfällt und auch meine persönlichen Erfahrungen nach den ersten 1-2 Spielstunden voll trifft:
> 
> The end result, however, is a game that has practically zero redeeming qualities. It fails on almost every front and is a major step backwards not only for the franchise, but racing games in general.
> Need for Speed is not a good game, it´s not even close to a good game..
> (ich hoffe jetzt, du bist des englischen mächtig, sonst liefere ich auf Anfrage gerne eine Übersetzung)


Die Meinung v. IGN deckt sich nur sehr selten mit der von PCGames und ich vertraue nunmal nur Letzteren.

Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Fazit des PCGames-Tests zum Nachdenken:


> Bei aller Kritik ist Need for Speed: Undercover doch ein gutes Rennspiel. Es bietet eine große Spielwelt, viele verschiedene Modi, wie immer mitreißende Musik und ein actionreiches Fahrgefühl. Und wer nach Pro Street den Niedergang der Serie prophezeite, wird eines Besseren belehrt.





XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> PS: Ich lade gerade mal noch ein Ingame-Video bei Rapidshare hoch, Screenshots sind ja immer nur die halbe Wahrheit, dann kann man sich selbst von der teils grottigen Grafik und den üblen Schatten überzeugen


Dir ist wirklich nicht zu helfen ...


Katamaranoid schrieb:


> is dad jetz "high" oder hast du absichtlich alles runtergestellt ?


Er wird sicher in Kürze antworten, dass das Maximum wäre. Mich wundert nur, dass die Grafik auf seinen Bilder immer irgendwie wesentlich schlechter rüberkommt, als auf meinen ...
Vielleicht färbt seine negative Einstellung gegenüber dem Spiel schon auf seine Screens ab.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## johnnyGT (24. November 2008)

ich frag mich was die leute für anforderungen an das spiel gestellt haben??-die fischen jeden mistfehler raus!!-und besser als carbon und prostreet ist es allemal sowohl grafisch als auch spielerisch!!(race driver grids technick ist allenfalls besser-es soll ja realistisch wirken)
man kann genauso von anderen spielen behaupten das sie ****** sind .
Ich sehe keine grund das spiel so runterzumachen!


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> ich frag mich was die leute für anforderungen an das spiel gestellt haben??


Das frage ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit ...


johnnyGT schrieb:


> -die fischen jeden mistfehler raus!!


Vor allem "XFX_GTX280_XT" kann es absolut nicht lassen. Keine Ahnung was mit ihm los ist. Jemand der so eine Freude zum Fehlersuchen entwickelt hat, ist mir noch nie untergekommen. Dass man von dem Game sowohl begeistert, als auch enttäuscht sein kann, dagegen gibt es nichts einzuwenden, aber jede Laus heraussuchen und bis zum Umfallen darüber zu faseln, nur um das Spiel möglichst schlecht darstehen zu lassen, entspricht nicht meinen Vorstellungen von guter Gesprächskultur.


johnnyGT schrieb:


> -und besser als carbon und prostreet ist es allemal sowohl grafisch als auch spielerisch!!(race driver grids technick ist allenfalls besser-es soll ja realistisch wirken)


Genau. Damit bist du ein weiterer Beweis, dass ich keinesfalls der einzige Mensch auf dieser Welt bin, der das Game gut findet. 


johnnyGT schrieb:


> man kann genauso von anderen spielen behaupten das sie ****** sind .
> Ich sehe keine grund das spiel so runterzumachen!


Schöner hätte ich es nicht sagen können. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. November 2008)

also,ehrlich,ich muss wirklich sagen,ich habe respekt vor Leuten die jeden einzelnen Satz zietieren,allein die Arbeit die dahinter steckt


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> also,ehrlich,ich muss wirklich sagen,ich habe respekt vor Leuten die jeden einzelnen Satz zietieren,allein die Arbeit die dahinter steckt


Ich bin eben gründlich, wenn es darum geht, auf Aussagen anderer Personen einzugehen. Außerdem lasse ich mir nichts sagen, ohne zu kontern, wenn ich anderer Meinung bin ... 

Da ich die Diskussion hier interessant finde, ist es mir auch die Mühe wert.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. November 2008)

Stimmt,damit war aber auch Geforce 280 gemeint,aber du natürlich auch

Ja,naja,ich nehm mir dann den wichtigsten TEil heraus,ode rantworte ohne zitieren,aber ich finds cool wenn andere so gründlich sind


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin eben gründlich, wenn es darum geht, auf Aussagen anderer Personen einzugehen. Außerdem lasse ich mir nichts sagen, ohne zu kontern, wenn ich anderer Meinung bin ...
> 
> Da ich die Diskussion hier interessant finde, ist es mir auch die Mühe wert.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



irgendwie kenne ich dich schon gut genug, so dass ich wusste, dass du seinen beitrag dermaßen zerpflügst 
wie lange brauchst du für so etwas? ^^ echt respekt.
vor dir kann man ja richtig angst kriegen, deine meinung in frage zu stellen 

zu deinem "kontern" gegen Gtx280 kann ich nur sagen : "Autsch"


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. November 2008)

ja,Kata,also pass bloß auf,wenn du ers mal deine 280 GTX hast...,wann bekommste sie jetzt eig?


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. November 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ja,Kata,also pass bloß auf,wenn du ers mal deine 280 GTX hast...,wann bekommste sie jetzt eig?



wie gesagt muss ich erst gucken wann und ob die das geld zusammenkriegen


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. November 2008)

ach ja,ja dumm gelaufen,das du deine letzten Kröten auch noch innen Schuh deiner Schnegge investieren musst*mit-dir-Mitfühl*


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. November 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ach ja,ja dumm gelaufen,das du deine letzten Kröten auch noch innen Schuh deiner Schnegge investieren musst*mit-dir-Mitfühl*



wer hat den gesagt das ich das mach ?
aber langsam wirds n bisschen zu OT 
dad können wir eig auch in den laber tread verschieben  ^^


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Es finden sich auch hier genügen Leute, denen das Game gefällt. Ich verweise zum Beispiel auf das Posting von "TobiMontana" ...



Hey, dann seid ihr schon zu zweit im NFS-UC-Fanclub 

Komischerweise häufen sich die Klagen anderer User auch hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...er-grafikkarten-und-cpu-benchmark-test-9.html

Naja, erfreue dich weiterhin an dem Augenkrebs, vielleicht gibt´s ja auch tatsächlich einen Austria-Release ohne Ruckler, Clipping- und Grafikfehler, schlechter Fahrphysik etc etc etc., 

Fazit: Wenn man seine Ansprüche ganz weit unten ansetzt, findet man wohl auch diesen "Geniestreich" gut und bewertet ihn weiterhin mit 85%

greetz
Misery Special Edition AC3 5.1 DivX German DVDrip byAME


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Hey, dann seid ihr schon zu zweit im NFS-UC-Fanclub
> 
> Komischerweise häufen sich die Klagen anderer User auch hier:
> 
> ...




wird das jetz ein streit oder eine diskussion?
ersteres fänd ich nich so schön... wir ham uns doch alle lieb


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> wie lange brauchst du für so etwas? ^^ echt respekt.


Wenn mein "Dikussionspartner" in halbwegs verständlichem Deutsch schreibt und ich nicht lange überlegen muss, worüber er schreibt, dann ist so ein "Monsterposting" in wenigen Minuten erledigt.  


Katamaranoid schrieb:


> vor dir kann man ja richtig angst kriegen, deine meinung in frage zu stellen


Das musst du nicht. Für konstruktive Kritik bin ich immer offen, solange diese sich in einem vernünftigen Ausmaß bewegt.


ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ja,Kata,also pass bloß auf,wenn du ers mal deine 280 GTX hast...,wann bekommste sie jetzt eig?


Damit habe ich kein Problem. Freut mich für ihn, wenn er die Grafik in den Games mal wieder richtig raufdrehen kann. 


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Hey, dann seid ihr schon zu zweit im NFS-UC-Fanclub


Wenn du über Additionskenntnisse verfügst, rate ich dazu, nochmal nachzuzählen ...


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Komischerweise häufen sich die Klagen anderer User auch hier:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...er-grafikkarten-und-cpu-benchmark-test-9.html


Komischerweise musste ich heute schon mal wo erwähnen, dass es sowas wie Glück und Pech gibt. Im Übrigen sind keine 2 Systeme identisch, alleine schon, was die installierten Treiber, etc. anbelangt. Außerdem habe ich schon mehrmals erwähnt, dass der viel kritisierte Bloomeffekt durch ein Herunterdrehen der Helligkeit abgeschwächt werden kann.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Naja, erfreue dich weiterhin an dem Augenkrebs


Davon abgesehen, dass so eine Krankheit wohl niemandem Grund zur Freude bereiten würde, erfreue ich mich jetzt erstmal wieder an ein paar Stunden UC. 


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> vielleicht gibt´s ja auch tatsächlich einen Austria-Release ohne Ruckler, Clipping- und Grafikfehler, schlechter Fahrphysik etc etc etc.,


Davon hätte ich noch nichts gehört. Im Übrigen machst du dich mit deinen Verdrehungen meiner Aussage schon fast zur Lachnummer. Dass das Spiel eine gewöhnungsbedüftige, kritisierbare Steuerung _(Fahrphysik fällt für mich in diese Kategorie rein)_ hat, habe ich beispielsweise mehrmals erwähnt. Ebenso, wie das gelegentliche Aufpoppen von Gebäuden ...

Naja, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Fazit: Wenn man seine Ansprüche ganz weit unten ansetzt, findet man wohl auch diesen "Geniestreich" gut und bewertet ihn weiterhin mit 85%


Du willst damit doch nicht etwa sagen, dass die PCGames-Redakteure ihre Ansprüche ganz unten angesiedelt haben?! Die werden vor dem Test sicher ein gutes Rennspiel erwartet haben und die Vergabe einer 80er Wertung zeigt, dass sie es bei Weitem nicht so schlecht finden können, wie du UC hinzustellen versuchst. Mit meinen 85 % liege ich nur knapp über der PCGames-Wertung und das liegt daran, dass ich für manche Kritikpunkte nicht so viel abziehe, wie PCGames.


Katamaranoid schrieb:


> wird das jetz ein streit oder eine diskussion?


Von mir aus können wir ganz sachlich und objektiv bleiben. Das hängt jetzt von "XFX_GTX280_XT" ab ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (24. November 2008)

So hab jetzt auch ne Runde gezockt und kann mich boss3D nur anschließen. Die Grafik ist Hammergeil, und aufpoppende Gebäude hab ich bisher keine gesehen. Allerdings plagt mich dasselbe Problem wie viele andere, es läuft flüssig und dann ruckelts kurz und geht weiter. Aber bei mir ist das schon fast wie Mikroruckler, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Ich muss mich zwar wegen der mittelmäßigen Graka mit 2fachen AA begnügen, aber es sieht trotzdem toll aus. Und meine Screens poste ich auch. Ich bin wohl der einzige, der nicht den Lotus Elise genommen hat. Was soll ich sagen, ich steh halt auf Amerikanische Muscle Cars.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=47202&stc=1&d=1227545124
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=47203&stc=1&d=1227545124


----------



## roadgecko (24. November 2008)

Und du hast 4GB Ram. Also schon komishc mir den Nachladerucklern.

Hab den "Story Modus" nun durch und verdine noch ein bisschen Gled für die schönen Autos 

Hat ca. 6-7 H gedauert.


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> So hab jetzt auch ne Runde gezockt und kann mich boss3D nur anschließen.


Freut mich. Ich habe gerade Hector ausgeschaltet ... 


Railroads schrieb:


> Allerdings plagt mich dasselbe Problem wie viele andere, es läuft flüssig und dann ruckelts kurz und geht weiter. Aber bei mir ist das schon fast wie Mikroruckler, aus welchem Grund auch immer.


Naja, richtiges MR kann es nicht sein, da du ja kein Multi-GPU-Sys. hast. Ich kann allen, die dieses Ruckeln haben, nur raten, auf den ersten Patch bzw. neuere Treiber zu warten.  


Railroads schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl der einzige, der nicht den Lotus Elise genommen hat. Was soll ich sagen, ich steh halt auf Amerikanische Muscle Cars.


Nee, mein Bruder hat den Golf genommen. Ich habe den Lotus gewählt, weil er mir igrnedwie am besten vorkam, vor allem beim Handling ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. November 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> So hab jetzt auch ne Runde gezockt und kann mich boss3D nur anschließen. Die Grafik ist Hammergeil, und aufpoppende Gebäude hab ich bisher keine gesehen. Allerdings plagt mich dasselbe Problem wie viele andere, es läuft flüssig und dann ruckelts kurz und geht weiter. Aber bei mir ist das schon fast wie Mikroruckler, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Ich muss mich zwar wegen der mittelmäßigen Graka mit 2fachen AA begnügen, aber es sieht trotzdem toll aus. Und meine Screens poste ich auch. Ich bin wohl der einzige, der nicht den Lotus Elise genommen hat. Was soll ich sagen, ich steh halt auf Amerikanische Muscle Cars.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=47202&stc=1&d=1227545124
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=47203&stc=1&d=1227545124




deine screen sehen auf jeden fall besser aus als die von 280gtx...



boss3D schrieb:


> Damit habe ich kein Problem. Freut mich für ihn, wenn er die Grafik in den Games mal wieder richtig raufdrehen kann.
> MfG, boss3D



kann die meisten games auch so auf max einstellungen spielen, nur in Crysis und co fehlt meiner Graka die nötige Power.


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> deine screen sehen auf jeden fall besser aus als die von 280gtx...


Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Langsam habe ich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass der bei seinen Screens "nachhilft", damit UC möglichst schlecht aussieht ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## JimBeam (24. November 2008)

Habs heute eine Weile bei einem Kumpel gezockt, bin ziemlich enttäuscht vorallem über die Steuerung. Hab versucht mit den Analogsticks am Gamepad zu lenken, naja da kann ich auch Tasten verwenden, scheint irgendwie nur die Zustände lenkt und lenkt nicht zu geben. 

Die Grafik find ich auch nicht gerade so toll, der Bloom Effekt geht gar nicht, und auch das Motion Blur find ich zu stark. Hatte ebenfalls Probleme mit aufploppenden Gebäuden. Ich finde das GRID einfach besser aussieht und vorallem eine bessere Performance bietet. 

Ansonsten konnte ich beim Anspielen eigentlich keinerlei Innovationen oder Neuerungen erkennen, ein typisches NFS der letzten Jahre eben, für mich gibts keinen Grund das Spiel zu kaufen.

Ich würde mir mal wieder ein NFS im Stile der alten Teile vor Underground wünschen. Mit Luxusschlitten durch schöne Landschaften rasen statt mit gepimpten Mittelklasewagen durch die Stadt zu fahren.


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. November 2008)

habe das neue spiel noch nicht gespielt, UC jetz mal ausgeschlossen weil ich es noch nicht kenne, findet ihr nicht auch, das seit MostWanted nur noch Müll von der Nfs serie kommt?


----------



## Railroadfighter (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Naja, richtiges MR kann es nicht sein, da du ja kein Multi-GPU-Sys. hast. Ich kann allen, die dieses Ruckeln haben, nur raten, auf den ersten Patch bzw. neuere Treiber zu warten.
> MfG, boss3D


Na Ja, es fühlt sich halt so an wie Mikroruckeln, hab mal auf nem Saturn-PC mit 2 8600 GTS Karten gezockt, und das wahr relativ ähnlich. Mich plagt aber noch ein Problem, wenn ich NFS zocke wird der PC extrem instabil, also ständig freezes und Bluescreens. Auch auf Standarttakt aller Komponenten.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

@ JimBeam
Hast du mal versucht, die Helligkeit von 65 % auf 50 % zu ändern. Das bewirkt Wunder ... 

Wenn du ein Rennspiel suchst, wo du mit Luxuskarossen durch malerische Landschaften fährst, dann kann ich dir Test Drive Unlimited empfehlen. 


Katamaranoid schrieb:


> findet ihr nicht auch, das seit MostWanted nur noch Müll von der Nfs serie kommt?


Nö, UC ist zwar noch nicht auf MW-Niveau, aber definitiv besser, als Carbon u. Pro Street ...


Railroads schrieb:


> Mich plagt aber noch ein Problem, wenn ich NFS zocke wird der PC extrem instabil, also ständig freezes und Bluescreens. Auch auf Standarttakt aller Komponenten.


Du hast doch mal irgendwo geschrieben, dass dein Prozi die 3.4 GHz mehr schlecht, als recht mitmacht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere?! Lasse mal Prime95 und MemTest laufen ...
Kannst du auch mal die Fehlermeldung posten, die im Bluescreen steht? 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## JimBeam (24. November 2008)

Nein an der Helligkeit hab ich nichts geändert, 
TDU hab ich auch mal gespielt hat mir auch Spass gemacht wurde aber recht schnell langweilig. Generell hab ich bei Rennspielen keine große Langzeitmotivation, deswegen such ich öfters mal was neues.


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

Dann würde ich es eher mit Freeware probieren: Da gibt es doch dieses BMW-Rennspiel und auch noch was anderes ist mir letztens untergekommen. Mal sehen, ob mir der Name noch einfällt ...

Wenn du die Games ohnehin nur selten durchspielst, rate ich stark dazu, sie nur zum Budgetpreis zu kaufen.  

_PS: Unbedingt die Helligkeit auf 50 % runterdrehen! Dann sieht der Bloom-Effekt schon deutlich besser aus._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Du hast doch mal irgendwo geschrieben, dass dein Prozi die 3.4 GHz mehr schlecht, als recht mitmacht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere?! Lasse mal Prime95 und MemTest laufen ...
> MfG, boss3D


Ja aber hab ja geschrieben, dass auch auf Standart-takt die Freezes auftreten. Sry wenns unverständlich formuliert war. Ich hab aber stark den Tod des Netzteils im Verdacht, bei jedem start gibts aus dem Netzteil ein lautes klicken (aber erst seit einigen Tagen).


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

Dann solltest du als erstes Mal das NT testen _(in einem anderen PC bzw. ein anderes NT in deinem)_ um Gewissheit zu erlangen. Echt Schade, tut mir Leid für dich ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nö, UC ist zwar noch nicht auf MW-Niveau, aber definitiv besser, als Carbon u. Pro Street ...
> 
> 
> MfG, boss3D



wie gesagt UC ausgenommen, weil ichs noch nich gezockt hab  ^^

@railroads

wenn du willst kann ich ja mal gucken ob ich iwo noch n NT hab, das einigermassen ok is...  ^^


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> wie gesagt UC ausgenommen, weil ichs noch nich gezockt hab  ^^


Tja, dann hast du wohl Recht, auch wenn ich PS nicht soooo extrem übel fand ...  


Katamaranoid schrieb:


> @railroads
> 
> wenn du willst kann ich ja mal gucken ob ich iwo noch n NT hab, das einigermassen ok is...  ^^


Wäre echt super! Ich weiß selbst, wie besch***en das ist, wenn kurz vor Weihnachten das eine, oder andere Teil den Geist aufgibt.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich bald wieder mal Screens posten, damit der Thread nicht so textlastig bleibt. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. November 2008)

in der wohnung hab ich glaub ich nix... aber im keller dürfte noch ein altes enermax 420W sein.... wenn ich mich nicht irre... hab aber im mom den kellerschlüssel net... ^^


----------



## Railroadfighter (24. November 2008)

Nö passt schon, Eist war das Problem. Irgendwie hat sich das mit NFS nicht vertragen, jetzt gehts einigermaßen. Aber das seltsame klicken ist noch immer nicht geklärt.  

Ach ja noch ne kleine Off-Topic Frage: Da ich neue WLP brauche weiß jemand ob ein nennenswerter Unterschied zwischen der Artic Cooling mx1 und mx2 Paste besteht? Die MX1 ist schon ein paar Euro billiger, und als armer Schüler kann man jeden Cent gebrauchen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## push@max (24. November 2008)

Was geht den hier für eine Party?...das hat sich ja schon fast zum Streitgespräch entwickelt 

Also ich habe mir jetzt das Spiel auch vorhin gekauft und ca. zwei Stunden gezockt.

Fazit: Ich bin absolut *positiv* überrascht!!! Ich zocke das Spiel auf 1280x1024, alles auf Max, im CCC hab ich noch folgendes eingestellt

Anti-Aliasing: 8X
Filter, Edge-detect...Samples: 24X
Adaptive Anti-Aliasing: Quality
Anisotropic Filter: 16X
Mipmap Deatil Level: High Quality

Die Grafik ist schon ziemlich geil, auch die Umgebung sieht *nicht* schlecht aus! Ich zocke mit 40-50fps, Ruckler oder Aussetzer hab ich absolut keine. Außerdem, wenn die Helligkeit auf 50% gestellt wird, fällt dieser Speed-Effekt gar nicht mehr negativ auf.

Aber das Wichtigste ist: *Das Spiel macht SPASS*, die Steuerung ist auf jeden Fall besser als bei ProStreet, allerdings immer noch gewöhnungsbedürftig, nach ein paar Minuten hat man es aber raus.

Das Einzige was schlecht aussieht, sind die parkenden Autos, der Verker ist in Ordnung, die Gebäude sehen auch sehr gut auf.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die weiteren Undercover-Stunden.


----------



## Railroadfighter (24. November 2008)

Ich werd noch wahnsinnig, zuerst ist das Spiel so stabil wie Papier und jetzt funktioniert das Savegame nimmer. Langsam wird das geile Game zur qual.  Hatte jemand von euch schonmal dasselbe? Ich war zwar noch nich weit, aber 2 Stunden für nix....

grüße, Railroads


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. November 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Ach ja noch ne kleine Off-Topic Frage: Da ich neue WLP brauche weiß jemand ob ein nennenswerter Unterschied zwischen der Artic Cooling mx1 und mx2 Paste besteht? Die MX1 ist schon ein paar Euro billiger, und als armer Schüler kann man jeden Cent gebrauchen.
> 
> grüße, Railroads




solang du nicht um jedes grad kämpfst is das wurst...
Kann sein das unterschiede von 1-3° da sin, aber seid PCGH in gefahr wissen wir ja das sogar ketchup als wärmeleit mittel funktioniert


----------



## Dr.House (24. November 2008)

Hier mein ganzes Stolz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es gibt momentan kein besseres Auto als mein GT3RS -tuned. Lenkt wie Sau und 226 MPh schnell.


----------



## Railroadfighter (24. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> solang du nicht um jedes grad kämpfst is was wurst...
> Kann sein das unterschiede von 1-3° da sin, aber seid PCGH in gefahr wissen wir ja das sogar ketchup als wärmeleit mittel funktioniert


Stimmt, aber im Moment ist keins da. Na ja, dann nehm ich die MX1er, mir gehts onehin nur um sohalbwegs passable Kühlung.


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Ach ja noch ne kleine Off-Topic Frage: Da ich neue WLP brauche weiß jemand ob ein nennenswerter Unterschied zwischen der Artic Cooling mx1 und mx2 Paste besteht? Die MX1 ist schon ein paar Euro billiger, und als armer Schüler kann man jeden Cent gebrauchen.


Ich rate zu dieser. Zwar relativ teuer _(va. mit Versand)_, aber die Beste, die es meiner Meinung nach zu kaufen gibt ... 


push@max schrieb:


> Fazit: Ich bin absolut *positiv* überrascht!!! Ich zocke das Spiel auf 1280x1024, alles auf Max, im CCC hab ich noch folgendes eingestellt
> 
> Anti-Aliasing: 8X
> Filter, Edge-detect...Samples: 24X
> ...


Hört, hört!!!

Noch jemand, der meine Worte bestätigen kann. Ich hab doch gewusst, dass ich mir die geile Grafik und den Spielspaß nicht bloß einbilde ...  

Die HD4870 rockt in UC einfach nur! MIt der kommt man nicht in den unspielbaren Bereich.  


Railroads schrieb:


> Ich werd noch wahnsinnig, zuerst ist das Spiel so stabil wie Papier und jetzt funktioniert das Savegame nimmer. Langsam wird das geile Game zur qual.  Hatte jemand von euch schonmal dasselbe? Ich war zwar noch nich weit, aber 2 Stunden für nix....


Liegt es vielleicht wirklich an einem instabilen PC? Hast du jetzt schon mal Prime95 und memTest laufen lassen?


Dr.House schrieb:


> Hier mein ganzes Stolz
> 
> Es gibt momentan kein besseres Auto als mein GT3RS -tuned. Lenkt wie Sau und 226 MPh schnell.


Du kannst nicht nur auf das Auto, sondern auch auf den Screen stolz sein! Sieht beides echt verdammt geil aus. Im Moment bin ich mit meinem Lotus noch ganz zufrieden, aber der (MW-)BMW juckt mich schon extrem ... 


Railroads schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber im Moment ist keins da. Na ja, dann nehm ich die MX1er, mir gehts onehin nur um sohalbwegs passable Kühlung.


Wenn das so ist, kannst du auch von mir für 2 € ein billige WLP von SVS in Enns haben ...  

Melde dich bei Interesse.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Hört, hört!!!
> 
> Noch jemand, der meine Worte bestätigen kann. Ich hab doch gewusst, dass ich mir die geile Grafik und den Spielspaß nicht bloß einbilde ...



Ne Mann, das Spiel macht tierisch Laune...und die Missionen werden auch immer schwieriger...hatte nun jemand von euch die Situation, dass einem der Wagen von den Bullen eingezogen wurde?


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ne Mann, das Spiel macht tierisch Laune...und die Missionen werden auch immer schwieriger...hatte nun jemand von euch die Situation, dass einem der Wagen von den Bullen eingezogen wurde?


Ich finde UC auch voll geil!!!  

Ne, die Cops haben mich noch nie erwischt. Die geilsten Missionen sind meiner Meinung nach die, wo du einen der Gang-Bosse "ausschalten" musst. Die geilste Innovation überhaupt! So viel Fun hat schon lange kein Rennen mehr gemacht ... 

Ich bin dann mal weg, UC zocken.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich finde UC auch voll geil!!!
> 
> Ne, die Cops haben mich noch nie erwischt. Die geilsten Missionen sind meiner Meinung nach die, wo du einen der Gang-Bosse "ausschalten" musst. Die geilste Innovation überhaupt! So viel Fun hat schon lange kein Rennen mehr gemacht ...
> 
> ...



Ich steige morgen voll ein...ich bin nur froh, dass das nicht wieder ein Fehlkauf war.


----------



## speedstar (24. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich steige morgen voll ein...ich bin nur froh, dass das nicht wieder ein Fehlkauf war.



Muss dem auch zustimmen! Hat zwar seine Macken, aber es ist doch vielleicht nicht so schlecht wie am Anfang vermutet!

@all: welche Autos könnt ihr empfehlen?
Ich würde Porsche 911 GT2 sagen und wenn viel Geld da ist (also später) den Zonda. Der geht locker 380 km/h


----------



## roadgecko (24. November 2008)

speedstar schrieb:


> Muss dem auch zustimmen! Hat zwar seine Macken, aber es ist doch vielleicht nicht so schlecht wie am Anfang vermutet!
> 
> @all: welche Autos könnt ihr empfehlen?
> Ich würde Porsche 911 GT2 sagen und wenn viel Geld da ist (also später) den Zonda. Der geht locker 380 km/h



Wegen Wagen:

Hatte erst den Ford Escort -> Ford focus ST -> Audi TT -> Porsche GT2 -> Audi R8. 

Also die waren auch alle gut. Hatte auch mla den mercedes (limo nicht den SLR), den könnt ihr vergssen 

Aber der Audi TT am fang und später der GT2 ist schon eine gute Wahl.
Werde mir nun den Porsche Carera GT oder villeicht doch nen anderen holen


----------



## speedstar (24. November 2008)

Hier mein GT2 (Bild ist mit Fraps entstanden, also nich über den Text wundern):


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

speedstar schrieb:


> @all: welche Autos könnt ihr empfehlen?
> Ich würde Porsche 911 GT2 sagen und wenn viel Geld da ist (also später) den Zonda. Der geht locker 380 km/h


So weit bin ich noch nicht ... 

Bei der ersten Autowahl kann ich den Lotus sehr empfehlen. Mit etwas Tuning geht der bis 264 km/h Spitze und auch das Handling ist sehr gut.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (24. November 2008)

Mit welchem Programm macht ihr immer eure Screens?


----------



## speedstar (24. November 2008)

Mit Fraps. Geht ganz einfach. FRAPS show fps, record video game movies, screen capture software


----------



## MoS (24. November 2008)

So, nachdem ich hier nur mitgelesen habe, und nun endlich in den Genuss kam Undercover selbst spielen zu dürfen... Zeit für meinen Senf!

Mein Fazit fällt im einzelnen gemischt, aber insgesamt positiv aus. Viele Dinge gefallen mir, einiges aber auch nicht.

Positiv:
- (Spieler)Autos und Umgebung sieht super aus!
- Vor allem die Motorsounds sind klasse!
- die Fahrzeuge fahren sich unterschiedlich (ich hatte da so meine Befürchtungen "Schienenfahrzeuge")
- das vielleicht wichigste: es macht Spaß! Wie im Flug sind 3h vergangen.
- irgendwie haben sie es geschafft, ein ganz kleines bißchen Feeling mancher alten Teile einzubauen. Zwischendurch habe ich mich an MW, Underground und auch z.B. HP2 erinnert 

Negativ:
- vor allem die Schatten sind zum davonlaufen, der Verwischeffekt geht mir auch (schon immer) auf die Nüsse
- teilweise sehr komisches Fahrverhalten/Physik - Stichwort: Sprünge über mehrere kleine Kuppen z.B. - das sieht teilweise aus wie "Bunnyhopping" für Autos 
- vor allem am Anfang viiiiiieeel zu einfach (für mich). Geschätzte 97% der Rennen habe ich mit Leichtigkeit "dominiert". So laaangsam wirds aber zumindest etwas anspruchsvoller... mal sehen was noch kommt
- was mich auch stört: wenn man die Karren z.B. beim "Lackierer" hat, sieht es dort irgendwie ganz anders aus als "draußen"


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. November 2008)

Ich hab mir auch jetzt das Spiel geholt und finds gut. Aber Wenn ich mir die Cpu-Auslastung ankucke wird mir schwindlig. Einen E8600 @ 4Ghz voll auszulasten is schon krass. Die Ruckler die manche haben sind bei nicht vorhanden obwohl Sli im Einsatz is.


----------



## TobiMontana (25. November 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch jetzt das Spiel geholt und finds gut. Aber Wenn ich mir die Cpu-Auslastung ankucke wird mir schwindlig. Einen E8600 @ 4Ghz voll auszulasten is schon krass. Die Ruckler die manche haben sind bei nicht vorhanden obwohl Sli im Einsatz is.


 
nimm cpu control und teile dass spiel auf beide kerne auf! ich habs auch auf ale 4 aufgeteilt und siehe da es lüaft flüssig auf den höchsten settings!


----------



## push@max (25. November 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch jetzt das Spiel geholt und finds gut. Aber Wenn ich mir die Cpu-Auslastung ankucke wird mir schwindlig. Einen E8600 @ 4Ghz voll auszulasten is schon krass. Die Ruckler die manche haben sind bei nicht vorhanden obwohl Sli im Einsatz is.



Bei mir werden ebenfalls alle vier Kerne belastet...

@MoS

Die Wagen springen teilweise wie Flummis, ich werde nachher auch mal ein Screens machen (sitze nämlich grad in der Schule )


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

Ich war jetzt gerade im Nordostgebiet von Tri-City unterwegs und ich kann nur sagen, das Gebiet ist *spielerisch und grafisch der absolute Traum*!!!     




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## TobiMontana (25. November 2008)

ich finds übrigens teilweise sehr schwer und frustrierend!!! das fuckt schon ab!


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

Der eine findet es zu leicht, der andere zu schwer. Ich finde es genau richtig ... 

Das einzige Rennen, das ich bisher wirklich schwer fand, war das, wo man den Evo in einer bestimmten Zeit abliefern sollte und vorher die Polizei abhängen muss. Beim 7ten Anlauf hat es geklappt. Die anderen Rennen gewinne ich in der Regel beim ersten Versuch.

Was findest du denn schwer? Ein bestimmtes Rennen, oder das ganze Game? Vorher schon mal Need for Speeds gezockt? Rennspielneuling?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## TobiMontana (25. November 2008)

HPS2 und die Underground Teile!

Aber damals hab ich auch viel gezoggt denke dass liegt jetzt daran dass ich nur noch gelegenheitszocker bin 

edit: was mich auch stört Anti Aliasing funzt nicht bei den Schatten!!!


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. November 2008)

ja, mich hat das auf den screens von boss3d auch n bisschen gestört, alles sah sehr gut aus, nur die schatten sehen nicht besonders aus.


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> edit: was mich auch stört Anti Aliasing funzt nicht bei den Schatten!!!





Katamaranoid schrieb:


> ja, mich hat das auf den screens von boss3d auch n bisschen gestört, alles sah sehr gut aus, nur die schatten sehen nicht besonders aus.


Da können wir nur auf den ersten Patch warten. 

Aber immerhin fällt der Schatten sowieso nicht auf, wenn man mit 275 km/h über den Highway rast. 
Ihr müsst euch das Nordostgebiet in Bewegung vorstellen ...    

MfG, boss3D


----------



## TobiMontana (25. November 2008)

ok dass stimmt auch wieder so genau kann mann eh nicht auf die schatten achten!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Das einzige Rennen, das ich bisher wirklich schwer fand, war das, wo man den Evo in einer bestimmten Zeit abliefern sollte und vorher die Polizei abhängen muss. Beim 7ten Anlauf hat es geklappt.



An dem Verzweifel ich gerade 
Einmal schnappen mich die Cops oder der Wagen is im eimer.


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> An dem Verzweifel ich gerade
> Einmal schnappen mich die Cops oder der Wagen is im eimer.


Nur nicht aufgeben! Ich habe es auch erst beim 7ten Versuch _(extrem knapp)_ geschafft ... 

Fahr einfach mehrere Runden um den Platz, wo du den Wagen hinbringen sollst. Irgendwann waren bei mir dann die Cops ziemlich verstreut und ich konnte in letzter Sekunde zum Platz fahren. Und lass keinen Polizeistopper vom Start bis zu dem Platz aus.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. November 2008)

Dake für den Tip
Es hat geklappt. *freu*


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. November 2008)

Ich checks echt nicht, weder Prime noch Memtest zeigen einen Fehler, aber NFS stürtzt dauernd ab/friert ein.


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Ich checks echt nicht, weder Prime noch Memtest zeigen einen Fehler, aber NFS stürtzt dauernd ab/friert ein.


ForceWare 180.42 drauf?

Lass mal die Graka mit Standardtakt laufen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## johnnyGT (25. November 2008)

wie weit seit ihr schon bei undercover??


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (25. November 2008)

Also ich hatte Undercover in 6 Stunden durch. Ich finde dass es sein Geld net wert ist. Für 6 Stunden Gameplay 50€ auszugeben ist für mich zu viel. Was mich stört,dass man den Sound bei Undercover nicht muten kann. Bei mir sind da immer noch die Motorgeräusche. Und es nervt, wenn ich gleichzeitig noch Musik höre. Das Game finde ich dann noch zu einfach. Es wäre besser wenn man den Schwierigkeitsgrad verändern könnte. Was mich auch sehr nervt, wenn die Cops so ne Strassen sperre machen mit so Nadeldinger. Ich fahre drüber( Bullen auch ) mein Wagen ist futsch und ich kann nur noch 110kmh fahren. Aber den Cops macht es nichts aus. Sie fahren einfach weiter als währe nichts gewesen. Auch ich spilele es auf höchster Grafik. Trotzdem kann man sehen wie das Spielt die ganze Umgebung lädt. Bei den hügeln neben der Strasse kann man oft so eine Schwarze Linie sehen Wo es halt geladen wird. Das ist echt nervig. Es wäre auch besser, wenn sich die Person im Auto bewegt wenn man lenkt.xD Die sitzt da einfach nur rum und macht nichts. Was sie bessergemacht habe ist eigentlich gut gelungen. Vorallem bei Carbon als man 20sec vorne lag, haben mich die Gegner wieder eingeholt obwohl ich perfekt gefahren bin. Das ist bei Undercover nicht mehr der Fall. ISt es bei euch auch so?

mfg Christoph


----------



## push@max (25. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nur nicht aufgeben! Ich habe es auch erst beim 7ten Versuch _(extrem knapp)_ geschafft ...
> 
> Fahr einfach mehrere Runden um den Platz, wo du den Wagen hinbringen sollst. Irgendwann waren bei mir dann die Cops ziemlich verstreut und ich konnte in letzter Sekunde zum Platz fahren. Und lass keinen Polizeistopper vom Start bis zu dem Platz aus.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Also, und hier wird schon rumerzählt, dass alle Missionen todeslangweilig sind, weil die zu einfach sind um man nur dominiert


----------



## roadgecko (25. November 2008)

Der_Terminator08 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte Undercover in 6 Stunden durch. Ich finde dass es sein Geld net wert ist. Für 6 Stunden Gameplay 50€ auszugeben ist für mich zu viel. Was mich stört,dass man den Sound bei Undercover nicht muten kann. Bei mir sind da immer noch die Motorgeräusche. Und es nervt, wenn ich gleichzeitig noch Musik höre. Das Game finde ich dann noch zu einfach. Es wäre besser wenn man den Schwierigkeitsgrad verändern könnte. Was mich auch sehr nervt, wenn die Cops so ne Strassen sperre machen mit so Nadeldinger. Ich fahre drüber( Bullen auch ) mein Wagen ist futsch und ich kann nur noch 110kmh fahren. Aber den Cops macht es nichts aus. Sie fahren einfach weiter als währe nichts gewesen. Auch ich spilele es auf höchster Grafik. Trotzdem kann man sehen wie das Spielt die ganze Umgebung lädt. Bei den hügeln neben der Strasse kann man oft so eine Schwarze Linie sehen Wo es halt geladen wird. Das ist echt nervig. Es wäre auch besser, wenn sich die Person im Auto bewegt wenn man lenkt.xD Die sitzt da einfach nur rum und macht nichts. Was sie bessergemacht habe ist eigentlich gut gelungen. Vorallem bei Carbon als man 20sec vorne lag, haben mich die Gegner wieder eingeholt obwohl ich perfekt gefahren bin. *Das ist bei Undercover nicht mehr der Fall. ISt es bei euch auch so?*
> 
> mfg Christoph



Eignetlich fahren die halt normal weiter ^^ Also nichts mit einholten.
Aber diese 1on1 Highway rennen finde ich zum Ende hin unverschämt schwer. Wie seht ihr das ? Und ich bin kein schlehcter zocker.


----------



## CentaX (25. November 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Eignetlich fahren die halt normal weiter ^^ Also nichts mit einholten.
> Aber diese 1on1 Highway rennen finde ich zum Ende hin unverschämt schwer. Wie seht ihr das ? Und ich bin kein schlehcter zocker.



*Muhaha*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx8yzXywo6U



Ich finds eigentlich gar nicht so schwer. Wenn man schon mit nem Challenger ne Viper schlagen kann, passt das schon^^
Aber atm hab ich auch noch ein Highway- Battle, da musste durch ne kurvige + hügelige Straße fahren... ey hallo? Wo ist da der Highway?!
Wenn du grad über ne Hügelkuppe fährst, dann siehst du NICHTS, was dahinter ist... Bei den Kurven ist die Kamera auch nicht optimal.
Da der Challenger für das Gebiet nicht soo optimal ist, hab ich mir nen Murcielago gekauft... ~220k kostet der doch?!
Dann darfste nochmal 100k reinstecken, dass der sich auch vernünftig fährt und nicht so gurkig ... Vorher war mein Challenger deutlich schneller... 
Und dann hab ich das verdammte Rennen immer noch nicht gewonnen, eben wegen der Sicht... 
Aber das schaff ich noch^^


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. November 2008)

Okay das Spiel an sich gar nicht mal so schlecht , aber ich finde es ist kein Spiel was überzeugt , wirklich nicht ! Das fahren mit NOS ist sehr komisch gemacht , die Sonnenstarahlen ein Tick zu übertrieben und die Landschaft wird für mich nach 2-3 Tagen schon langweilig ! 
Die Grafik an sich geht eigentlich in Ordnung aber wie gesagt , meiner Meinung nach kein Knüller 

Mfg Micha


----------



## roadgecko (25. November 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> *Muhaha*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx8yzXywo6U
> 
> ...



Also dein Video ist ja schön und gut.
Doch die drecks rennen die ich habe, muss ich erstma mindestens über 320 km/h fahren, damit ich nicht überholt werde und dann noch der ganze verkehr. Das ist so ein Müll


----------



## johnnyGT (25. November 2008)

wann war sozusagen bei euch das ende??


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

Also ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Handling der Autos mit der Zeit immer besser und realistischer wird. Der Lotus am Anfang hat noch etwas seltsam gelenkt, der Evo, den ich dann hatte, hatte schon ein sehr gutes Handling und der (MW-)BMW, den ich jetzt habe, fährt extrem gut und erinnert mich stark an MW ... 

Dass man das Game in 6 h mit allen Rennen durchzocken kann, glaube ich persönlich nicht. Ich bin ein sehr guter Spieler und musste erst 2 Rennen neu anfangen. Nach einer geschätzten Spielzeit von 4 h habe ich aber noch nicht einmal die Hälfte durch.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## roadgecko (25. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Handling der Autos mit der Zeit immer besser und realistischer wird. Der Lotus am Anfang hat noch etwas seltsam gelenkt, der Evo, den ich dann hatte, hatte schon ein sehr gutes Handling und der (MW-)BMW, den ich jetzt habe, fährt extrem gut und erinnert mich stark an MW ...
> 
> Dass man das Game in 6 h mit allen Rennen durchzocken kann, glaube ich persönlich nicht. Ich bin ein sehr guter Spieler und musste erst 2 Rennen neu anfangen. Nach einer geschätzten Spielzeit von 4 h habe ich aber noch nicht einmal die Hälfte durch.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Also ich konnte die eine, die dir den Mord anhängen wollte "hochnehmen" und danach kahmen die Credits. Also ist für mich da der Story modus zuende. Klar hat man das spiel erst mit allen Wagen und allen gewonnen Rennen "richtig" durch.


----------



## johnnyGT (25. November 2008)

*gibts bei euch eig den enzo?*


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Also ich konnte die eine, die dir den Mord anhängen wollte "hochnehmen" und danach kahmen die Credits. Also ist für mich da der Story modus zuende. Klar hat man das spiel erst mit allen Wagen und allen gewonnen Rennen "richtig" durch.


Soweit bin ich noch nicht, aber für mich ist das Game definitiv nur dann durchgezockt, wenn jedes _(und zwar wirklich *jedes*)_ Rennen gewonnen ist. Dass man die Job-Rennen in 6 h schafft, glaube ich schon ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. November 2008)

Ich finde is iwie son bißchen unrealtistisch das man mit nem Challenger so schnell fahren kann,ich mein das is ein Muscle Car Tuning hin ode rher


----------



## CentaX (25. November 2008)

Jap^^
Die besten Muscle Cars sollen schon bei 220km/h angefangen haben zu *hüpfen*, ich hab aber nicht mehr im Kopf, wieso, ich glaube, es war, weil die Fahrwerke für sowas nicht geeignet waren...
Eigentlich müsste das Ding abheben bzw. sich überschlagen, die Aerodynamik ist auch nicht drauf ausgelegt.
Naja, ist ja nur ein Spiel^^
btw, in dem Video war noch ca. 300km/h seine Höchstgeschwindigkeit, inzwischen sinds 319km/h, ist die maximale Ausbaustufe^^ Bergab auch mal 321km/h


----------



## roadgecko (25. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> *gibts bei euch eig den enzo?*



Nope. Schade das es keine Ferraris gibt


----------



## johnnyGT (25. November 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Jap^^
> Die besten Muscle Cars sollen schon bei 220km/h angefangen haben zu *hüpfen*, ich hab aber nicht mehr im Kopf, wieso, ich glaube, es war, weil die Fahrwerke für sowas nicht geeignet waren...
> Eigentlich müsste das Ding abheben bzw. sich überschlagen, die Aerodynamik ist auch nicht drauf ausgelegt.
> Naja, ist ja nur ein Spiel^^
> btw, in dem Video war noch ca. 300km/h seine Höchstgeschwindigkeit, inzwischen sinds 319km/h, ist die maximale Ausbaustufe^^ Bergab auch mal 321km/h


die hüpfen weil die noch blattfedern haben und auch noch keine stoßdämper spricht bei so einer geschwindigkeit ist jede bodenwelle um ein vielfaches stärker und die kraft schwingt dann aus.
@roadgecko es sollte ja angeblich den enzo geben !!!-ich find das asozial ich will ferraris!!


----------



## CentaX (25. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> die hüpfen weil die noch blattfedern haben und auch noch keine stoßdämper spricht bei so einer geschwindigkeit ist jede bodenwelle um ein vielfaches stärker und die kraft schwingt dann aus.



Danke, wieder was gelernt 
Sollte ich wirklich irgendwann mein Traumauto (1970'er Challenger  ) haben, weiß ich, worans liegt


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Sollte ich wirklich irgendwann mein Traumauto (1970'er Challenger  ) haben


Ich will den BMW von Cobra 11. Das alte Modell hat noch Stiel ...  

Zumindest im Game kann ich ihn fahren.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CentaX (25. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich will den BMW von Cobra 11. Das alte Modell hat noch Stiel ...
> 
> Zumindest im Game kann ich ihn fahren.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Solange du einen kriegst, bevor er einmal in Alarm für Cobra 11 gefahren wurde...


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. November 2008)

ja,da haste wohl recht,also solang du nich so viel Wert auf äußeres legst und ein paar Löcher hinimmst dürfte es aber auch so gehen


----------



## Dr.House (25. November 2008)

Habe es gerade durchgespielt  Ca. 10 Stunden Fahren aber echt geil.

Kann ich weiter empfehlen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. November 2008)

Also,ich hab´s zwar noch nich gespielt,aber GRID bleibt meiner Meinung nach im mom das beste Racegame


----------



## Phame (26. November 2008)

Das Spiel ansich is ganz gut geworden, hab mich sehr darauf gefreut.

Nur dieses blöde ruckeln geht mir so auf den Senkel -.-

Ich hab nen DualCore mit 2,3 Ghz, 2GB RAM, und ne HD3850 512MB (stark übertaktet) und es ruckelt ohne Ende. Als Betriebssystem habe ich Windows XP mit SP3. Hat jemand ne Lösung ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

Welche Qualtitätseinstellungen spielst du?

Ja,andere User haben sich auch schon über das ruckeln trotz high-end hardware wie ne GTX 280 beklagt,vllt. hilft ja nen patch


----------



## boss3D (26. November 2008)

Phame schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Lösung ?


CPU OCn!!!

Ich habe eben Tests mit 2.67 GHz _(also Standardtakt)_ und 3.20 GHz gemacht. Der Unterschied liegt bei 8 FPS! UC schreit ganz klar nach viel CPU-Takt ...  


ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ja,andere User haben sich auch schon über das ruckeln trotz high-end hardware wie ne GTX 280 beklagt,vllt. hilft ja nen patch


Am besten läuft das Game eben auf den HD4k-Radeons. Ein potenter Prozi sollte diesen aber zur Seite stehen.

Ich finde UC mittlerweile sogar besser, als MW. Die Story macht deutlich mehr Sinn und auch so bietet das Game viel mehr Abwechslung, sowie die geileren Rennen. Ich sag nur Outrun, Flucht und Highwaybattle ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (26. November 2008)

Das Spiel zieht extrem viel CPU-Leistung...mich würde mal ein Vergleich zwischen DualCore und QuadCore interessieren, weil bei mir werden alle vier Kerne belastet.


----------



## boss3D (26. November 2008)

Also umso höher ich die CPU übertakte, umso weniger werden die beiden Kerne ausgelastet, aber mehr, als 3.4 GHz ist leider wegen Elektromigration nicht drinnen. Ist eben schon relativ alt, mein E6750 ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2008)

Also, habs mir am montag auch doch noch gehohlt 

Einfach weil es NfS ist und ich noch keinen NfS teil ausgelassen hab^^

Wenn man sich endlich aufhört über die unverschämt schlechten schatten und teilweise bugs zu ärgern, brings richtig bock^^

Habs auch schon durch nach ~8h stunden spielzeit, was ich leider bisl wenig finde 

Story ist echt ma was neues, echt positiv!! Soundtrack find ich auch einfach mal nur gelungen, nur die Fahrphysik stört teilweise extrem -.-! Bis ich endlich mal ein paar wagen gefunden hatte mit denen man umgehen kann...

Den Porsche Carrera GT kann ich sehr empfehlen, der geht wie die hölle (~410km/h) und lässt sich dabei auch noch passabel fahren.

Die neuen spielmodie find ich auch recht gelungen, bei dem ein oder anderen Highway battle war ich schon kurz vorm ausrasten wenn man mal wieder in son shice taxi fährt^^

Aber die System anforderungen find ich für die gebotene grafik unverschämt!!
Mein Q9550 @ 3400MHz wird bis zu 70% ausgelastet -.-! wofür braucht das game bitte 10GHz cpu power???? für die schatten bestimmt net -.-^^

Ich ärger mich zwar was das ich dafür 44€ bezahlen musste (soviel find ich ist es nicht wert -.-!) und das ich es jetz schon durch hab, aber hat doch schon gut laune gebracht 

Ich glaub ich fangs gleich noch ein 2tes mal an


----------



## roadgecko (26. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Also, habs mir am montag auch doch noch gehohlt
> 
> Einfach weil es NfS ist und ich noch keinen NfS teil ausgelassen hab^^
> 
> ...



Du willst doch nicht behaupten ein QuadCore mit 3,4 GHz hätte 13,6 GHz (3,4 GHz x 4) ? 


Aber ich kann mich nur noch aufregen, Hab jetzt 4 Rennen gefahren und IMMER kurz vor dem Ziel werde ich überholt und verliere mit ca 0,300 Sekunden, nachdem man alles gegeben hat. Das ist richtig mies 

Und diese blöden Nachladeruckler. Teilweise ist sogar die Straße weg und alles bekomtm einen Blaustich und stoppt (als wenn man das menu aufruft). Dann wird die Straße nachgeladen und der "Spaß" geht weiter. Und macht mir nicht blau es liegt an "nur" 2GiB Arbeitsspeicher. Laut Taskmanager sind beim spielen noch über 700mb frei.

Nächster Punkt die gegner, die manchmal eine Beschleunigung haben, wo noch nichtmal nen Kampfjet mithalten würde.

So das wars 

Man bin ich froh wenn GTA IV fürn PC kommt.


----------



## boss3D (26. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Bis ich endlich mal ein paar wagen gefunden hatte mit denen man umgehen kann...


Ich kann den Evo und den MW-BMW sehr empfehlen. Die beiden Wagen haben ein sehr gutes Handling und auch die Fahrphysik kommt mir von allen Wagen, die ich bis jetzt erlebt habe, am realistischten vor ... 


D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Aber die System anforderungen find ich für die gebotene grafik unverschämt!!
> Mein Q9550 @ 3400MHz wird bis zu 70% ausgelastet -.-! wofür braucht das game bitte 10GHz cpu power???? für die schatten bestimmt net -.-^^


Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, hat dein Prozi keine realen 13.6 GHz! Im Übrigen kapiere ich nicht, wieso du dich beschwerst. Solange ein Game flüssig läuft, ist mir das völlig egal, zu wie viel Prozent der Prozi ausgelastet wird. Du kannst sogar froh sein, dass es Games gibt, in denen dein Prozi so richtig arbeiten darf, denn sonst wäre er ja das Geld nicht wert gewesen ...  


roadgecko schrieb:


> Nächster Punkt die gegner, die manchmal eine Beschleunigung haben, wo noch nichtmal nen Kampfjet mithalten würde.


Lass mich raten: Von Feintuning hast du noch nichts gehört?

Verstell einfach mal den Regler von der Mitte _(zwischen Beschleunigung und Höchstgeschw.)_ ganz nach links zu Beschleunigung.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht behaupten ein QuadCore mit 3,4 GHz hätte 13,6 GHz (3,4 GHz x 4) ?



das ist die gesammt leistung die zu verfügung steht 

wie wills du das den rechnen ?
3,4 x Pi x ehoch17  ?



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich kann den Evo und den MW-BMW sehr empfehlen. Die beiden Wagen haben ein sehr gutes Handling und auch die Fahrphysik kommt mir von allen Wagen, die ich bis jetzt erlebt habe, am realistischten vor ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Evo 9 oder 10 ?

die vom Evo 10 is nämlich auch nix für mich, vom Evo 9 hab ich noch nicht getestet...


----------



## boss3D (26. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Evo 9 oder 10 ?
> 
> die vom Evo 10 is nämlich auch nix für mich, vom Evo 9 hab ich noch nicht getestet...


Mit Namen habe ich es nicht so. Der Modernere, den man mal bei einem Rennen als Siegespreis auswählen kann _(ist beim Händler glaube ich rot; der alte Evo ist silber)_ ... 

Jedenfalls ist der neue Evo in jeder Hinsicht Top!  
Bei mir lässt der mit Tuning jeden anderen Wagen stehen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

ja,wie bei Carbon,der EVO den ihc hatte fuhr voll aufgetunt zwar nur 267 Km/h,aber mega (unrealistisches) Handling,das war damals Darius untergang


----------



## push@max (26. November 2008)

Mich schockt gerade eure Spieldauer mit nur 8h...das wäre mal echt mies!


----------



## CentaX (26. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Mich schockt gerade eure Spieldauer mit nur 8h...das wäre mal echt mies!



Dann hast du Crysis Warhead noch nich gespielt 
So schlimm ist das aber eigl nicht. Wenn du dir Zeit lässt und auch mal Spaß dran hast, Bullenautos zu schrotten, kannste das schön strecken...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2008)

Naja, das geht halt recht schnell wenn man sich immer zu den rennen tabt^^

ic muss da nicht die ganze zeit durch die stadt düsen xD

dafür gibts ja die verfolgung mit der Pozilei


----------



## boss3D (26. November 2008)

Ich habe eine weitere Empfehlung für Leute, die Wagen mit perfektem Handling suchen: *Corvette C6* 

Ich bin den Wagen eben gefahren und er hat mit Abstand das beste und realistischte Handling aller Wagen, die ich bisher gefahren bin.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (26. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Naja, das geht halt recht schnell wenn man sich immer zu den rennen tabt^^
> 
> ic muss da nicht die ganze zeit durch die stadt düsen xD
> 
> dafür gibts ja die verfolgung mit der Pozilei



Ich fands bei MW besser, da konnte man entweder das Navi einschalten und sich zum nächsten Rennen navigieren lassen oder auch direkt hinspringen. Jetzt kann man bestimmt auch alleine hinfahren, nur muss man dann ständig auf die Karte schauen, wo es lang geht. Deshalb spring ich immer zum nächsten Rennen. 

Zu den Shops kann man auch nicht mehr alleine fahren, oder?


----------



## boss3D (26. November 2008)

Ob es sowas wie ein Navi gibt, habe ich noch garnie getestet, werde das aber machen ...  

Jedenfalls finde ich das Ansteigen des Schwierigkeitsgrades schön kontinuierlich und nicht extrem stark. Habe eben die 4 Renen absolviert, wo man für G-Mac die 4 Wagen besorgen muss und das war eine schöne Steigerungen im Vergleich zu den Rennen davor. So soll es sein.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (26. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ob es sowas wie ein Navi gibt, habe ich noch garnie getestet, werde das aber machen ...



Bei MW konnte man bei der Auswahl auf der Karte dann wählen, ob man direkt zum Rennen springen will, oder alleine hinfahren möchte.

Bei UC hab ich sowas noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## boss3D (26. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Bei MW konnte man bei der Auswahl auf der Karte dann wählen, ob man direkt zum Rennen springen will, oder alleine hinfahren möchte.


Weiß ich. Ich meinte, ich werde testen, ob es so ein Navi in UC gibt ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## roadgecko (26. November 2008)

Davon träumt ihr doch alle 

Bis auf Nitro alles auf Ultimate getuned 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyGT (26. November 2008)

ich will enzo haben


----------



## boss3D (26. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> ich will enzo haben


Willst du Enzo haben, musst du TDU zocken ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

ja,TDU rockt!!!,nen Pagini is aber auhc nich schlecht


----------



## johnnyGT (26. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Willst du Enzo haben, musst du TDU zocken ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


hehe ich habe tdu -aber ich will ihn in uc haben(voll die geier den sollte es ja "angeblich" geben


----------



## push@max (26. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> ich will enzo haben



Früher gab es noch Ferraris bei NFS, leider heute nicht mehr, aber immerhin ist noch Porsche dabei.


----------



## carltonski (26. November 2008)

Hab mal zum Gameplay 2 Fragen:

Wie und wo kann ich meine Autos verkaufen die inna Garage stehen?

Wie bekomme ich Autos wieder die von den Bullen einkassiert wurden? (wegen den shice Nagelbrettern)

Zum Game kann ich nur sagen - geiles Rennfeeling aber scheiss Grafik...


----------



## CentaX (26. November 2008)

Also... verkaufen geht, wenn du in der Liste mit deinen Autos bist und dann ''2'' drückst.
Kannst aber nur die eigenen verkaufen, nicht die gewonnenen 
Ist aber unverschämt wenig, für meinen Challenger würde ich ca. 55k oder so kriegen... -.-
Zu das mit den Bullen kann ich dir aber nichts sagen... Bin noch kein EINZIGES mal erwischt worden und jedem Nagelbrett souverän ausgewichen (wobei es einmal knapp wurde, als der doofe Geländewagen doch noch meinte, mich rammen zu müssen^^)


----------



## carltonski (26. November 2008)

ah das mit den gewonnenen wusste ich nicht danke...

Die haben meinen Lambo einkassiert - nachdem ich meine ganze Kohle reingesteckt habe
und jetzt auch noch den Audi R5 - auch nachdem ich den aufgemotzt habe.

Hatte jeweils keine Kohle um den Strafzettel zu bezahlen ---> Karre wech. 

2 x erwischt und jedes mal ne Karre wech *heul*  -- kann ja jetzt nicht mit dem doofen Escort weiterfahren!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe eine weitere Empfehlung für Leute, die Wagen mit perfektem Handling suchen: *Corvette C6*




 da kann ich mich anschliessen, die hat ne beschleunigung, die ist abartig , die geht zwar "nur" 375KM/h, aber auf 375 ist die in gefühlten 5 sekunden mit nos xD

Und handling ist auch gut


----------



## roadgecko (26. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> da kann ich mich anschliessen, die hat ne beschleunigung, die ist abartig , die geht zwar "nur" 375KM/h, aber auf 375 ist die in gefühlten 5 sekunden mit nos xD
> 
> Und handling ist auch gut



Werds mal ausprobieren wenn ich wieder flüßig bin. Hab alles in meinen Pagani Zonda reingesteckt, der geht auch super.

ca. 320.000 $ Grundpreis und nochmal 100.000 $ Tuning sowohl Optisch (standard mäßig so lala) als auch Technisch


----------



## boss3D (26. November 2008)

Meine beiden Edelkarossen sind der *MW-BMW* und der *neue Evo*. Natürlich beide voll getunt. Die beiden Karren rocken ... 

Was sind eure Lieblingswägen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2008)

Vom Fahren her sind meine:
Porsche GT3 RS
Porsche Carera GT
Corvette V6
Lotus Elise



Mit dem Zonda und den den ganzen Benz komm ich gar nicht klar...


----------



## Dr.House (26. November 2008)

Das beste und stabilste Auto ist eindeutig *Porsche GT3 RS !

*Audi R8 ist aber auch net schlecht,aber beim Händling ist der Porsche Nr.1


Zum Thema Hardware :  in den letzten zwei Tagen waren die Ruckler ganz stark trotz  4,4 GHz DualCore und ner ATI 4870. Spiele aber unter Vista mit 2 GB. Habe kein 4 GB-Kit hier um zu testen und mein Board kommt nicht mit vier Riegeln klar. Obwohl Task Manager immer meinte 1,65 GB Auslastung.

Ansonsten ist das Spiel geil


----------



## Railroadfighter (26. November 2008)

Ich hab grad einen ersten Bug entdeckt: Ich bin auf einer Autodiebstahlmission (die relativ am Anfang mit dem Mitsubishi) in eine Roadblock gefahren und dann im Boden versunken... Nur alt+f4 konnte das Spiel neu starten, den beim beenden bin ich mit meinem Camaro über der Stadt geschwebt und konnte mich nicht bewegen. Seit also vorsichtig, wenn ihr in dieser Mission gegen eine Straßensperre knallt.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## CentaX (26. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Meine beiden Edelkarossen sind der *MW-BMW* und der *neue Evo*. Natürlich beide voll getunt. Die beiden Karren rocken ...
> 
> Was sind eure Lieblingswägen?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Also, selbstverständlich der Challenger 
Ich hab ansonsten nur nen Murcielago (sehr doll getunt) und nen Lancer (dieser nur etwas getunt)... Der Murcielago fährt sich nicht allzu gut.
Ich hab auch mal die eine Corvette klauen müssen, die fuhr sich dumm, der Veyron so lala...
Nen Ford GT kauf ich mir noch, evtl. auch ne Viper. Das wars dann aber auch erstmal^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

@railroads,boa du bist aber ganz schön schnell


----------



## Tecqu (26. November 2008)

So, hab das game jetzt endlich durch. Alles in allem ein recht gutes Spiel, MW kann es aber nicht das wasser reichen, dafür hat es zu wenig tiefgang(z.B. Polizeirennen bringen nichts spürbaren)
mein Lieblingsauto ist auch der Porsche GT3 RS, war er auch schon in MW(oder ähnliches Modell).
Der Zonda ist auch richtig hammer(getunet max.396 Km/h), aber steuert sich leider nicht so gut


----------



## willy (27. November 2008)

der McLaren F1 rockt, mit body kit sieht er sogar ein bisschen aus wie ein ferrari F40 
ansonsten hab ich noch
ne Dodge Viper (<3)
Audi R8
Lambo Gallardo und noch so kleinmist


----------



## TobiMontana (27. November 2008)

Wenn ihr Performance Probs. habt leigt es warsch. an der CPU ! Wenn ihr einen Mehrkern habt nehmt CPU Cotnrol und teil dass speil auf alle Kerne auf! bei meinem Q6600 klappts wunderbar!

Vorher kontne ich bei allem auf high nicht spielen 14  23 fps und jetzt auf den selben settings 35 - 60 fps !!!


----------



## roadgecko (27. November 2008)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Performance Probs. habt leigt es warsch. an der CPU ! Wenn ihr einen Mehrkern habt nehmt CPU Cotnrol und teil dass speil auf alle Kerne auf! bei meinem Q6600 klappts wunderbar!
> 
> Vorher kontne ich bei allem auf high nicht spielen 14  23 fps und jetzt auf den selben settings 35 - 60 fps !!!



Öm ich hab beide Kerne voll ausgelastet und 3,2GHz. Schon heftig die benötigte CPU Power


----------



## TobiMontana (27. November 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Öm ich hab beide Kerne voll ausgelastet und 3,2GHz. Schon heftig die benötigte CPU Power


 
Also bei mir hatte der immer nur 1 Kern genommen... jetzt halt alle 4!

Dann scheint ein Quad wohl hier auch Vorteilhaft zu sein!


----------



## roadgecko (27. November 2008)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> Also bei mir hatte der immer nur 1 Kern genommen... jetzt halt alle 4!
> 
> Dann scheint ein Quad wohl hier auch Vorteilhaft zu sein!



Da Kann was dran sein.

Mit meinem Zonda komme ich genau auf 401 km/h ^^ dabei ist das Getriebe garnicht auf Höchstgeschwindigkeit eingestellt.


----------



## push@max (27. November 2008)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> Also bei mir hatte der immer nur 1 Kern genommen... jetzt halt alle 4!
> 
> Dann scheint ein Quad wohl hier auch Vorteilhaft zu sein!



Jop, QuadCores werden immer besser unterstützt...wobei das Spiel wohl etwas verschwendend mit der Leistung umgeht - wenn ich aber genug fps habe, interessiert es mich nicht.


----------



## carltonski (27. November 2008)

Hat schon jemand rausgefunden wie man die Autos zurück bekommt die von den Bullen eingezogen wurden?


----------



## push@max (27. November 2008)

carltonski schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand rausgefunden wie man die Autos zurück bekommt die von den Bullen eingezogen wurden?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, musste auch schon mittlerweile einen frisch getunten VW Scirocco bei denen abgegen...Schweine


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. November 2008)

carltonski schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand rausgefunden wie man die Autos zurück bekommt die von den Bullen eingezogen wurden?




Ich hab noch keins verloren 

Wobei ich muss sagen das ich es sehr lustig finde das die Bullen noch an mir vorbei ziehen wenn ich mit dem Carera GT mit 400 über den Highway düse


----------



## MoS (27. November 2008)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> Also bei mir hatte der immer nur 1 Kern genommen... jetzt halt alle 4!
> 
> Dann scheint ein Quad wohl hier auch Vorteilhaft zu sein!


Mich hat das ganze auch mal interessiert: ohne irgendwas einzustellen sieht es bei mir so aus: Kern 3 zu 100% ausgelastet, die anderen 3 jeweils so 30-40% würd ich sagen.

Bei der Bullerei musste ich noch nix abgeben geschweige denn bezahlen 






Bin aber auch erst Level 9


----------



## push@max (27. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wobei ich muss sagen das ich es sehr lustig finde das die Bullen noch an mir vorbei ziehen wenn ich mit dem Carera GT mit 400 über den Highway düse



Es würde ja sonst langweilig werden, weil die Cops mit vielen Wagen dann eigentlich nicht mithalten könnten, auch ohne Tuning. 

Ist zwar unrealistisch, fördert aber den Spielspass.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Es würde ja sonst langweilig werden, weil die Cops mit vielen Wagen dann eigentlich nicht mithalten könnten, auch ohne Tuning.
> 
> Ist zwar unrealistisch, fördert aber den Spielspass.




naja schon, aber die übertreiben ja masslos, wenn die dann mit mindestens 600 an einem vorbei ziehen und dich ausbremsen^^


Hier mal ne bildstrecke von mir 

Meine 2 lieblinge und ein bug den ich gefunden hab


----------



## roadgecko (27. November 2008)

Ich hab noch ein Video von mir.

YouTube - Need for Speed Undercover - Gameplay / Pagani Zonda / Flucht *HQ*

leider bietet YouTube dort nicht die Option an "In hoher Qualität ansehen" obowlh die ursprüngliche Version des Vidoe qualitativ vile besser ist.
Deßhalb nicht wunder... sry


----------



## boss3D (27. November 2008)

^^ Du fährst wohl auch gerne gegen die Mittelwand des Tunnels ... 

Mir passiert das mit den schnellen Wägen auch hin und wieder. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (27. November 2008)

Ich bin ein absoluter Corvette Fan...am Wochenende werde ich endlich Zeit haben, wieder ein bisschen zu zocken


----------



## roadgecko (27. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Du fährst wohl auch gerne gegen die Mittelwand des Tunnels ...
> 
> Mir passiert das mit den schnellen Wägen auch hin und wieder.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ob ihr glaubt oder nicht das war NFS 

Also nach dem Verfolger digns bums ist der wagen für kurze zeit kaum zu lenken. Das merkt man auch ^^


----------



## MoS (27. November 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ob ihr glaubt oder nicht das war NFS
> 
> Also nach dem Verfolger digns bums ist der wagen für kurze zeit kaum zu lenken. Das merkt man auch ^^


Was meinst du mit "dingsbums"?
Kann es sein dass du da ein paar Bugs hast? Oder sieht das nur im Video so aus (einmal fehlt kurz ein ganzes Stück Textur (Straße), einmal fährst du einfach so durch eine Straßensperre/Polizeiauto durch ).

PS: Ich wusste noch gar nicht dass man bei den Häusern auf die Terasse fahren kann


----------



## roadgecko (28. November 2008)

MoS schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "dingsbums"?
> Kann es sein dass du da ein paar Bugs hast? Oder sieht das nur im Video so aus (einmal fehlt kurz ein ganzes Stück Textur (Straße), einmal fährst du einfach so durch eine Straßensperre/Polizeiauto durch ).
> 
> PS: Ich wusste noch gar nicht dass man bei den Häusern auf die Terasse fahren kann



Das mit der Straße haben auch andere User (wurde schion bereichtet).
Trortz ca. 700mb freiem RAM gibt es Nachladeruckler.

Das mit der Straßensperre war auch das erste mal das ich es gesehen habe. Aber kann ja nur gut für mich sein ^^

Mit dings bums meine Ich die Verfolgerstopper. Wenn man einen benutzt, finde ich ist der Wagen kurz nacher (dort wo man dann noch durch Fahrzeuge durchfahren kann) nur halb so gut lenkbar wie normalerweise. 

Auch wenn ihr mich für verrückt haltet


----------



## willy (28. November 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das mit der Straße haben auch andere User (wurde schion bereichtet).
> Trortz ca. 700mb freiem RAM gibt es Nachladeruckler.
> 
> Das mit der Straßensperre war auch das erste mal das ich es gesehen habe. Aber kann ja nur gut für mich sein ^^
> ...



das tun wir 

meiner meinung is die so cool versprochene story (so hab ichs jedenfalls gelesen) nicht wirklich besser als in most wanted ^.^


----------



## boss3D (28. November 2008)

Was haltet ihr von dem Mod? Ich finde ihn einfach nur sch***e. Mir gefällt die Originalgrafik viel besser ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. November 2008)

ich find der sieht auch nicht sooo toll aus...


----------



## johnnyGT (28. November 2008)

der mod sieht realistischer aber nicht besser aus


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. November 2008)

iwie einfach nurn sw Lock rüber also trister iwie


----------



## boss3D (28. November 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> iwie einfach nurn sw Lock rüber also trister iwie


Genau. Irgendwie verliert das Game mit dem Mod, das geniale "Miami-Flair", weil alles so trist wirkt. Ich finde die Grafik, abgesehen von den kleinen Schwächen _(Schatten)_, in der Originalform sehr gut und mehr, als konkurenzfähig zu anderen Rennspielen. Ich kann absolut nicht verstehen, wieso gerade über die Grafik so viel geschimpft wird. Habe sich die Leute etwa ein NfS auf CryEngine2-Niveau erwartet?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (28. November 2008)

Die Bäume und Straßen sehen durch den Mod allerdings schon etwas besser und detailreicher aus, allerdings wird der ganze Glanz entfernt, sodass alles düsterer und unfreundlicher aussieht.


----------



## darkfabel (28. November 2008)

Habe mir das game auch gleich am 20.10 gekauft und findes immer noch hammer geil verstehe nur wo die bilder vom fotomodus hin sind da stand sind auf needforspeed.de hochgeladen



Mein sys
-------------------
Am2nf3-vsta
amd 64 x2 4000+
Ati radeon hd3850
6Gb arbeitsspeicher
500Gb sata


----------



## boss3D (28. November 2008)

Den Fotomodus habe ich noch nicht ausporbiert, aber ich denke mal, dass die Bilder auch irgendwo auf deinem PC landen müssen?! Hier gibt es doch Leute, die bereits Screens mit dem FM gemacht haben. Wo landen die Bilder?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. November 2008)

hmm,naj ,ich finde EA könnte ma was an den anderen Autos mahcen,also dei Taxis un sowas die da sonst noch rumgurcken ,aber sonst finde ich sie nich gutmaber geht okay


----------



## boss3D (28. November 2008)

Habe jetzt den FM ausprobiert: Du musst im Game das Foto machen, dann das Game beenden und dich auf needforspeed.com in deinen Account einloggen. Dann kannst du dir dort deine gemachten Fotos anschauen und auch downloaden.

Leider verlieren die Bilder viel Qualität. Ich vermute, dass sie automatisch auf needforspeed.com konvertiert werden ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (28. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Habe jetzt den FM ausprobiert: Du musst im Game das Foto machen, dann das Game beenden und dich auf needforspeed.com in deinen Account einloggen. Dann kannst du dir dort deine gemachten Fotos anschauen und auch downloaden.
> 
> Leider verlieren die Bilder viel Qualität. Ich vermute, dass sie automatisch auf needforspeed.com konvertiert werden ...
> 
> ...



Also besteht praktisch ständig eine Verbindung zum EA Server, wenn man zockt 

Ich hab grad mal versucht, alleine zu einem Rennen zu fahren und nicht per tab zu springen, geht leider nicht.

Schade, das könnte die Spieldauer etwas verlängern und man könnte die Stadt dadurch besser erkunden.


----------



## boss3D (28. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Also besteht praktisch ständig eine Verbindung zum EA Server, wenn man zockt


Nein.
Erst wenn du im FM ein Foto machst, wirst du aufgefordert, dich mit deinem EA-Konto anzumelden. Zockst du ohne Internet, hast du absolut keine Einschränkungen. Lediglich Fotos können nirgends gespeichert werden, aber wozu gibt es Fraps ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## MoS (28. November 2008)

Ich habe gerade festgestellt dass man sogar einen Totalschaden fabrizieren kann  Ich bin so ein Highwayrennen gefahren wo man mit 300m führen muss... ich meilenweiten Vorsprung fahre so gemütlich mit 292km/h, weiche dem Verkehr aus -> auf einmal bricht die Karre aus, ich schieße quer über die gesamte Autobahn in die Betonbegrenzung -> Totalschaden, Game over  

Den M6 finde ich (leider) gar nicht so toll, hätte mir lieber was anderes kaufen sollen. Der ist bei Feindkontakt irgendwie so leicht... Gegner macht "Killekille" und ich mach den Abgang  Mein Camaro Concept Car ist da gaaaanz anders: "Was juckt es die Eiche wenn sich ein Scherzkeks an ihr reibt"


----------



## MoS (28. November 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das mit der Straße haben auch andere User (wurde schion bereichtet).
> Trortz ca. 700mb freiem RAM gibt es Nachladeruckler.
> 
> Das mit der Straßensperre war auch das erste mal das ich es gesehen habe. Aber kann ja nur gut für mich sein ^^
> ...


Also Nachladeruckler habe ich (zum Glück) weder bei MW noch bei UC. Allerdings habe ich bei UC das erste mal seit ewig langer Zeit Grafikfehler.

Das mit den Verfolgerstopper kann ich bei mir auch (noch) nicht feststellen


----------



## boss3D (28. November 2008)

MoS schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich bei UC das erste mal seit ewig langer Zeit Grafikfehler.


Was genau?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (28. November 2008)

Ich hab vorhin viel gezockt und das Spiel macht wirklich Spass...Grafikfehler konnte ich noch keine entdecken, nur die Zwischensequenzen kommen mir etwas kurz vor.


----------



## MoS (28. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Was genau?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Verschiedenes, z.B. das irgendwo auf einmal schwarz/grau/weiß werden (ich fahre z.B. auf eine weiße Wand zu, und erst wenn ich schon fast dagegen fahre, baut sich die Grafik dahinter auf - überwiegend bisher im Tunnel)... solche Späße...

Ich muss auch meine Aussage (keine Performanceprobleme) von vorhin leider revidieren: auf einmal habe ich dauernd MASSIVE Slowdowns. Dann ruckelt es, als hätte ich 0,21 FPS für ein paar Sekunden, und im nächsten Moment gehts wieder flüssig 

Ich glaub das Spiel mag mich heute nicht mehr 

Edit: hängt aber möglicherweise mit dem Mod zusammen, den ich heute mal ausprobiert habe, auch wenn ich imo in "normaler" Grafik gestartet hab. Werd das morgen nochmal komplett neu installieren.


----------



## darkfabel (28. November 2008)

Das wa mich noch stort ist bei den cops und Räuber online zoggen leggs ein bisschen lieg vllt am inet aber glaube ich nicht liegt bestimmt bei denen am server wei wenn viele da sind passiert sowas nur z.B am wochenende


----------



## boss3D (29. November 2008)

Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt hätte ich anzubringen, der bisher noch von niemandem angesprochen wurde:
Wenn ich bei meinen Monitorlautsprechern Lautstärke 65 % einstelle, dann sind die Motorengeräusche und die Songs bereits relativ laut, aber die Sprache in den Videos ist immer sehr leise, obwohl ich im Game-Menü 100 % Lautstärke eingestellt habe. Ist euch das noch nicht aufgefallen? Meiner Meinung nach ist die gesprochene Sprache im Game viel zu leise ...

Auf jeden Fall habe ich noch knapp 15 Rennen übrig. Vermutlich habe ich das Game heute Abend durch.  

Mittlerweile liegt es bei mir gleichauf mit Most Wanted. UC und MW sind für mich *beide* gleichrangig die besten NfS forever.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. November 2008)

Das problem mit dem Sound konnte ich nicht feststellen...

Hab aber auch das soundsystem ziemlich laut aufgedreht, ich will ja in dem spiel sein, nicht davor xD

Deswegen bekomme ich das vielleicht nicht soo mit


----------



## boss3D (29. November 2008)

Jo, wenn ich mein Lautsprecher auf 100 % stelle, dann reden die Chraktere auch angenehm laut, aber dafür wären die Autos dann unerträglich. In MW hat bereits eine Lautstärke von 50 % gereicht, um Mia, Razor und Co. in normaler Lautstärke zu hören ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2008)

Allgemein: Need for Speed Undercover: Test und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum Allgemein-Rennspiel Need for Speed Undercover

Ist es wirklich so schlecht?


----------



## Medina (29. November 2008)

Ich hab gerade auch mal installiert und ca ne halbe Stunde gespielt.

Von den Rucklern hab ich bis jetzt nichts gemerkt, jedoch eine recht schwammige Steuerung...am Anfang lenkt er kaum, und dann auch einmal ziemlich rapide. Ebenso ist die Grafik nun echt net der große Bringer, da hab ich wesentlich mehr erwartet, aber ich werde wohl den neuen Mod, der auf PCGH vorgestllt wurde ma isntallieren und gukkn wie der sich macht.

greetz


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Allgemein: Need for Speed Undercover: Test und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum Allgemein-Rennspiel Need for Speed Undercover
> 
> Ist es wirklich so schlecht?




so eine "harte" beurteilung eines spiels hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen..
da krieg ich richtig bedenken ob ich mir das spiel hole.


----------



## rancer (29. November 2008)

Ich hab eigentlich gehofft, dass die NFS-Serie wieder auf dem richtigen weg ist. Stimmt wohl nicht, auch wenn ich es noch nicht gespielt habe.

Pro Street hat mich keine 2 Min gefesselt. Carbon hat mir Spaß gemacht, hatte man ja aber nach 12h durch und das Balancing war nicht gerade toll. Nun für mich ist die Underground-Serie immer noch die beste.

Wielange braucht man den bei Undercover, um durch zu kommen?? Ich will mal wieder einen Umfang eines Most Wanteds...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. November 2008)

rancer schrieb:


> Wielange braucht man den bei Undercover, um durch zu kommen?? Ich will mal wieder einen Umfang eines Most Wanteds...




Ich hab ~8h für die story gebraucht....
Bin aber  bis jetzt immer noch dran die restlichen rennen die "über bleiben" zu fahren xD
Im Moment müsste ich etwa bei einer spielzeit von 15-16h sein...



Die bewertung finde ich auch sehr hart!
Klar ist das spiel nicht so geworden wie ich gehoft habe, aber für alle NfS fans trozdem ein muss! Die die Most Wanted gut fanden, werden auch an Undercover Spass haben


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2008)

mit verbuggten Spielen gehen die gerade echt hart um. Zu recht wie ich finde. Siehe auch PC: Gothic 3 Goetterdaemmerung: Test und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum PC-Rollenspiel Gothic 3 Goetterdaemmerung


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> mit verbuggten Spielen gehen die gerade echt hart um. Zu recht wie ich finde. Siehe auch PC: Gothic 3 Goetterdaemmerung: Test und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum PC-Rollenspiel Gothic 3 Goetterdaemmerung



echt krass, Pro: Gothic 4 kann nicht schlechter werden


----------



## boss3D (29. November 2008)

rancer schrieb:


> Ich will mal wieder einen Umfang eines Most Wanteds...


Mit UC ist man definitiv länger beschäftigt, als mit MW, wenn man wirklich jedes Rennen fährt ...

@ DerSitzRiese
Dieser Bewertung, die du verlinkt hast, würde ich auf garkeinen Fall Glauben schenken. Da merkt man ja in jedem Satz, dass die Person, von der die Bewertung stammt, sich nur von ihren Gefühlen leiten hat lassen und völlig subjektiv schrieb. Bevor du so einem Schwachsinn vertraust, lies dir lieber den deutlich objektiveren Test auf PCGames durch und bilde dir erst ein Urteil, wenn du das Game selbst irgendwo angezockt hast! Vor allem Letzteres kann ich jedem, der bisher nur Tests, die google ausspuckt hat, gelesen hat, sehr ans Herz legen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Mit UC ist man definitiv länger beschäftigt, als mit MW, wenn man wirklich jedes Rennen fährt ...
> 
> @ DerSitzRiese
> Dieser Bewertung, die du verlinkt hast, würde ich auf garkeinen Fall Glauben schenken. Da merkt man ja in jedem Satz, dass die Person, von der die Bewertung stammt, sich nur von ihren Gefühlen leiten hat lassen und völlig subjektiv schrieb. Bevor du so einem Schwachsinn vertraust, lies dir lieber den deutlich objektiveren Test auf PCGames durch und bilde dir erst ein Urteil, wenn du das Game selbst irgendwo angezockt hast! Vor allem Letzteres kann ich jedem, der bisher nur Tests, die google ausspuckt hat, gelesen hat, sehr ans Herz legen.
> ...



Ich finde die Tests auf 4Players eigentlich immer ganz gut. Und sie schrieben ja selbst:
"Und bevor wieder jemand aus Wien zum Hörer greift: In dieser Wertung steckt die Abscheu vor der Fließbandmentalität dieser Branche, die selbst Traditionsserien in blinder Ignoranz kaputt macht. Alle Spieler ohne emotionalen Bezug zu dem, was Gothic einmal war, können gerne zwölf Prozent raufrechnen." Zitat Ende

Aber egal, G3 hab ich mir auch erst vor 3 Monaten geholt. Top Spiel (v1.6)
Is schon traurig das Spiele beim Erscheinen so schlecht sind.


----------



## boss3D (29. November 2008)

Gerade wenn die sich bei Tests von ihren Emotionen leiten lassen, kann man die Tests vergessen. Da kommt dann nichts Objektves raus, an dem man sich orientieren könnte. Aber jedem das seine. Ich bleibe bei vernünftig argumentierenden Seiten, wie PCgames/PCGH ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Gerade wenn die sich bei Tests von ihren Emotionen leiten lassen, kann man die Tests vergessen. Da kommt dann nichts Objektves raus, an dem man sich orientieren könnte. Aber jedem das seine. Ich bleibe bei vernünftig argumentierenden Seiten, wie PCgames/PCGH ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Wie sollen die "Tester" sonst auf unfertigen Spiele reagieren?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. November 2008)

Hab eben mal diesen mod getestet -.-
zum einen sieht der nicht sooooo dolle aus und der bringt UC beim mir zum abstürzen wenn ich ein rennen laden will 

Für die die es interressiert, hier mal die CPU auslastung auf einem Q9550 @ 3400GHz

Die gesamt auslastung ist zwischen 50-70%, wobei ein kern immer am anschlag ist und die anderen 3 recht gleichmäßig bei 50+ %


----------



## leboga (29. November 2008)

Der UC-test bei denen ist auch lustig^^ ich hab das Gefühl die haben ein Jahr der schlechten Noten. Es gab schon so viele Spiele, die "durchgefallen" sind.


----------



## boss3D (29. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wie sollen die "Tester" sonst auf unfertigen Spiele reagieren?


Schau dir den Test auf PCGames an, dann weißt du es ... 

Einfach nur die Kritikpunkte aufzählen, ohne in Gefühlsausbrüche zu verfallen. Wie schlimm diese sind _(KP)_, hängt ganz vom Empfinden des Lesers ab und dieser sollte auch darüber entscheiden, ob er sich das Game kauft, oder nicht. Der Test soll lediglich informieren und nicht zum Ausheulen der Tester da sein.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Schau dir den Test auf PCGames an, dann weißt du es ...
> 
> Einfach nur die Kritikpunkte aufzählen, ohne in Gefühlsausbrüche zu verfallen. Wie schlimm diese sind _(KP)_, hängt ganz vom Empfinden des Lesers ab und dieser sollte auch darüber entscheiden, ob er sich das Game kauft, oder nicht. Der Test soll lediglich informieren und nicht zum Ausheulen der Tester da sein.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...mgehen-mit-unfertigen-spielen.html#post357928 

ich hab was aufgemacht. Damit es hier nicht zu OffTopic wird.


----------



## Adrenalize (29. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wie sollen die "Tester" sonst auf unfertigen Spiele reagieren?


Imho genau so. Eine Testseite sollte den Mut haben, auch vernichtende Urteile auszusprechen, zumal schon hier und da gemauschelt wurde, dass einige Publisher die Reviews gern beinflussen bzw. dieses zumindest versuchen.
Wobei 4players sehr ins Extreme geht. IGN bleibt objektiver, aber auch die vergaben bei UC nur eine 5.0 (von 10).

Ich denke im Kern ist das Spiel nicht schlechter als Most Wanted, es kommt halt darauf an, was man Most wanted mochte und was nicht.
Mal abgesehen vom Porsche hatten die NFS-Spiele doch nie besonders realistische Grafik, die Autos fuhren sich nie realistisch sondern immer voll Arcade, die Rennen waren immer linear eingegrenzt und nicht Open World von A nach B4, die Story war schon immer hanebüchen, der Soundtrack immer "speziell". In der hinsicht ist UC nicht schlechter als andere NFS Titel. Was stört ist wohl eher die schwankende Performance, eine Grafik die komischerweise schlechter aussieht als bei Pro Street und einige Bugs und Grafikfehler während des Spielens.
Bedenkt man, dass NFS MW damals eine 8.5 bekam bei IGN, hätte UC wohl eine 7-7.5 bekommen, wäre es der direkte Nachfolgetitel. War es aber leider nicht. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass es durch Spiele wie Burnout Paradise und Dirt! bzw. Grid mittlerweile Konkurrenztitel mit erstklassigen Engines gibt, was die Messlaute für EA natürlich anhebt.
Ein UC mit, sagen wir mal, dem Niveau der Grid-Engine und Grid-Grafik hätte vermutlich eine deutlich höhere Wertung erziehlt.

Immerhin, Gamespot vergab auch eine 7.0 Need for Speed Undercover for PC Review - PC Need for Speed Undercover Review

Aber ich denke, es ist klar, dass man bei EA hier angst hatte, dass die Käufer im Zuge des Weihnachtsgeschäfts auf starke Titel wie z.B. Fallout3 und das Prince of Persia (beide mit hervorragenden Reviews) ansprechen würden, weshalb man sich entschloss, UC frühzeitig und ohne Demo zu bringen, um nicht im Weihnachtsgeschäft völlig unterzugehen. Das Spiel hätte sicher noch 2-4 Monate Feintuning vertragen...


----------



## push@max (29. November 2008)

Stimmt, viele Spiele werden jetzt mit den absoluten Krachern aus dem jeweiligen Segment verglichen, wie eben UC mit Grid oder Far Cry 2 mit Crysis.

Das viele Spiele mit den Perlen nicht mithalten können ist sicherlich klar und schneiden auch oftmals wegen dem Vergleich schlechter ab.

Trotzdem bedeutet es nicht, dass die Spiele jetzt total mies sind, weil sie nicht mit der Story und Grafik von beispielsweise Crysis mithalten können. 

Für Viele ist das bereits eine Enttäuschung und zerfetzen dann das Spiel.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2008)

PC Games ist mit 80% ja auch sehr allein auf weiter Flur. 
Need for Speed Undercover Reviews


----------



## River (29. November 2008)

Mal Frage zwischendurch.

Wenn man sich mit ArtMoney geld cheatet erkennt Punkbuster das und sperrt einen online?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (29. November 2008)

Aslo Geld cheaten braucht man in Undercover nie ich hab immer genug auf der Seite.


----------



## boss3D (29. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> PC Games ist mit 80% ja auch sehr allein auf weiter Flur.


Ich weiß und ich stehe trotzdem voll und ganz hinter dieser Wertung. PCGames ist eben auch ziemlich alleine auf weitem Flur, wenn es darum geht, objektiv zu testen ...  

Dass jeder Schwachkopf über das Game meckern kann, als würde er gezwungen, das es zu kaufen, beweisen ja die unzähligen anderen Tests.  


River schrieb:


> Mal Frage zwischendurch.
> 
> Wenn man sich mit ArtMoney geld cheatet erkennt Punkbuster das und sperrt einen online?


Probiere es aus, aber beschwere dich nachher nicht bei uns, wenn nichts mehr geht.


JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> ich hab immer genug auf der Seite.


Geht mir genauso ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (29. November 2008)

River schrieb:


> Mal Frage zwischendurch.
> 
> Wenn man sich mit ArtMoney geld cheatet erkennt Punkbuster das und sperrt einen online?



Ich geh davon aus, dass die "billigen" Cheats von Punkbuster gesperrt werden.


----------



## boss3D (29. November 2008)

So, ich habe UC jetzt durch. Das Ende ist voll geil, auch wenn man sowas schon aus 100 Filmen kennt ...  

Kann mir bitte jemand verraten, wie der Song heißt, der ganz zum Schluss kommt?

Das Game war echt der Hammer. Ich werde es in Kürze neu anfangen, um andere Wägen auszuprobieren. Für meinen Geschmack jedenfalls das beste NfS.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## MoS (29. November 2008)

Ich hänge gerade an dem Rennen fest, wo man Chaser (?) mit dem M6 kaputt fahren soll... entweder hält mich irgendwann die Polizei (die ich übrigens echt gelungen finde - vor allem auch die Funksprüche sind toll!) so lange erfolgreich auf bis Chaser weg ist, oder wie eben: Polizei ist längst ausgeschaltet, Chaser dunkelrot - und dann schiebt mich so ein blöder Bus ewig vor sich her und ich komme nicht weg 

Den Schwierigkeitsgrad finde ich inzwischen richtig gut (im Gegensatz zum Beginn des Spieles)!


----------



## boss3D (30. November 2008)

Sprichst du von Chase Linh?  

Also mit den Cops hatte ich keine Probleme, aber sie selbst fährt, als wäre der Teufel hinter ihr her. Vor allem in Gebieten mit hohem Verkehrsaufkommen kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass man vom Gegenverkehr ausgebremst wird. Dennoch habe ich es nicht allzu schwer gefunden, Linh auf den Fersen zu bleiben und sie oft genug zu rammen.

Mein Tipp für diese Mission: Corvette C6  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (30. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand verraten, wie der Song heißt, der ganz zum Schluss kommt?



Ich finde die restlichen Lieder ebenfalls gut, kann man die nicht irgendwo aus dem Spieleverzeichnis kopieren?


----------



## boss3D (30. November 2008)

^^ Im Spieleverzeichnis habe ich die Songs nicht gefunden, aber mich interessiert in erster Linie nur der allerletzte Song, wo das geile Girl dir sagt, dass sie Medizinstudentin ist und dann die Credits kommen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (30. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Im Spieleverzeichnis habe ich die Songs nicht gefunden, aber mich interessiert in erster Linie nur der allerletzte Song, wo das geile Girl dir sagt, dass sie Medizinstudentin ist und dann die Credits kommen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Verrat nicht zu viel...bin noch nicht durch


----------



## CentaX (30. November 2008)

Also, ich fand das Ende sowas von dämlich 
Naja, ich spoiler das mal... 


Spoiler



Erst verfolgst du die Frau - die Bullen usw. gehen NUR auf dich los!! -.-
Dann weiter... Nachdem du ihren Wagen dann geschrottet hast (was extrem schwer ist... ich hatte mitm vollgetunten Murcielago Probs, an der Kiste dran zu bleiben, wenn sie keinen Unfall gebaut hat), verhaften die Bullen sie. WTF?? Warum waren die die ganze Zeit an dir dran?


----------



## boss3D (30. November 2008)

@ CentaX


Spoiler



Der FBI-Agent wusste gleich nach dem Mord, dass Linh die Schuldige ist und du unschuldig bist, da er sie die ganze Zeit verdächtigt hatte. Allerdings hatte er offenbar die Polizei nicht davon informiert und deswegen gehen die die ganze Zeit auf dich. Erst, als Linh durch dich "angehalten" wird und der Agent kommt, klärt sich die Sache _(die Polizei findet den Koffer bei Linh im Wagen_). Ob die Verfolgungsjagd schwer ist, hängt völlig vom Können des Spielers ab. Ich hatte mit der Corvette Z06 nämlich absolut keine Probleme ...


Meiner Meinung nach war das Ende jedenfalls genial gemacht, auch wenn man sowas schon kennt. Das Ende hat super zur Story gepasst ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## leboga (30. November 2008)

Mal eine Frage: Hat das schon jemand auf PS3 gezockt? Soll ja ziemlich buggy sein, aber ich zocke Rennspiele lieber auf PS3, weil ich mit dem Controller besser zurecht komme. oder soll ich mir Grid kaufen, das hab ich ja auch noch nicht.

mfg. leboga


----------



## boss3D (30. November 2008)

Mit dem Xbox360 Controller for Windows lässt sich UC auch auf dem PC super zocken ... 

Hier das Ende auf Englisch für alle, die das Game _(noch)_ nicht haben:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny17eAKCxx0&feature=related

^^ Die Verfolgungsjagd mit Linh ist im Game natürlich länger und Linhs Verhaftung sieht man im Game auch.

Den Namen des letzten songs habe ich mittlerweile auch gefunden:
Splitting Adam - On My Own

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAkbnbkaHWM

MfG, boss3D


----------



## River (30. November 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Aslo Geld cheaten braucht man in Undercover nie ich hab immer genug auf der Seite.


 
Naja ich habs game durch und jetzt sind die rennen weg und ich will noch ein paar karren tunen und kaufen hab aber die Kohle nicht


----------



## Railroadfighter (30. November 2008)

Das geilste Auto der Welt (leider nur optisch):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=48222&stc=1&d=1228053333
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=48223&stc=1&d=1228053333
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=48224&stc=1&d=1228053333
Hat noch wer den Aston Martin als Stufe 2 Wagen gekauft? Wie kommt ihr mit den ständigen Heckausbrüchen zurecht? Hätte ich mir doch bloß den Gallardo gekauft....

grüße, Railroads


----------



## roadgecko (30. November 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Das geilste Auto der Welt (leider nur optisch):
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=48222&stc=1&d=1228053333
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=48223&stc=1&d=1228053333
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=48224&stc=1&d=1228053333
> ...



Hast du schon handling mäßig getuned ?


----------



## Railroadfighter (30. November 2008)

Bis auf das Nitro hab ich schon alle Teile auf Race, mehr ist noch nicht freigeschaltet/finanziel drinnen. Ich hab grade den Polizeiwagen gestohlen, kann jemand für mich Spoilern, wann man die Pro Teile/ Stufe 1 Wagen freischaltet? Was für ein Auto fährst denn du?

grüße, Railroads


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. November 2008)

ja,son Aston Martin is schon geil,aber nen 67 Shelby Mustang is noch geiler


----------



## boss3D (30. November 2008)

Ich habe mir nach Beenden der Story noch den Audi Lemans Quattro _(heißt in UC "R8")_ gekauft. Schade, dass ich keine Rennen mehr zum Testen habe ...

Morgen werde ich das Game nochmal beginnen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## johnnyGT (30. November 2008)

du kannst den ja in den quickraces testen!!!


----------



## roadgecko (30. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> du kannst den ja in den quickraces testen!!!



Mir wurde der Zonda abgenommen 

Dabei war es noch nichtmal 100% meine Schuld. Ich bin durch einen Verfolgerstopper gefahren. Dann ändert sich ja die Kamera Position in "3rd Person" und während dieser Ansicht ist mein Auto über die Nagelbänder gerollt... Und autoSave war an 

Wie kann man eigentlich noch Geld verdienen wenn man alle Rennen beendet hat ?

Die beendeten bringen ja max 3.000 € 

Falls ihr 15.000 $ brauch gebt unter "Geheim codes"


```
S1D3K1CK
```
 ein.

Für 10.000 $


```
"%%$3/"
```

funktionier leider nur einmal pro Profil.

LG


----------



## boss3D (30. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> du kannst den ja in den quickraces testen!!!


Stimmt, daran habe ich noch garnicht gedacht ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (30. November 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Mir wurde der Zonda abgenommen
> 
> Dabei war es noch nichtmal 100% meine Schuld. Ich bin durch einen Verfolgerstopper gefahren. Dann ändert sich ja die Kamera Position in "3rd Person" und während dieser Ansicht ist mein Auto über die Nagelbänder gerollt... Und autoSave war an



Das ist wirklich echt mies, es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, sich den Wagen wieder zu holen...


----------



## roadgecko (30. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich echt mies, es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, sich den Wagen wieder zu holen...



Naja jetzt kannn ich mit nem BMW rumkurven ^^


----------



## boss3D (30. November 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Naja jetzt kannn ich mit nem BMW rumkurven ^^


Wenn es sich um einen voll-getunten M3 handelt, müsstest du doch glücklich sein. Bei mir rockt die Karre ... 

Kennt eigentlich jemand eine Möglichkeit, sich die Videos  auch so, ohne das Game nochmal zu spielen, anzuschauen _(jetzt ohne Youtube)_?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (30. November 2008)

Ja das würde mich auch interresieren, ich möchte mir die Videos öfter ansehen. Ich bin jetzt dann weg, Undercover zocken (ich motz den Aston noch viel weiter auf).

grüße, Railroads


----------



## NixBlick (1. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ihr NFS UC von der Schwierigkeit mit NFS MW vergleicht ist es für euch  gleich, leichter oder schwerer?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ich als eingefleischter NfS zocker finde es viel zu leicht xD


----------



## Railroadfighter (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es deutlich einfacher als MW, in MW musste man sich auf mehrere Wagen konzentrieren, den jeder hatte in einem Renntyp klare schwächen.
Hingegen bei UC sind die Wagen fast identisch, keiner scheitert an einem bestimmten Renntyp.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## NixBlick (1. Dezember 2008)

Danke an euch beiden das macht es noch leichter es sein zu lassen. Hatte gehofft das es schwerer ist. Fand es bei MW schon frustrierend einfach  Außer die Polizei jagten, die waren lustig.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. Dezember 2008)

NfS Undercover Video: "PS3-Spielszenen" | Aktuelle Videos und Trailer bei 4players.de: Demos, Patches, Videos und Trailer für PC, Playstation 2, XBox, Gamecube, Sony PSP, Nintendo DS und Nokia NGage

Ist das echt so einfach wie in dem Video hier? Oder is die Karre einfach nur extrem gut? Warum gibt es da kaum Verkehr?


----------



## speedstar (1. Dezember 2008)

Passt zwar gerad nicht zur Diskussion, aber ich fliege lieber  :


----------



## boss3D (1. Dezember 2008)

@ DerSitzRiese
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, von welchem Video du sprichst _(dein Link führt zu einem Endwar-Video)_, aber meiner Meinung nach gibt es in UC genug Verkehr. Vor allem während der Polizeiverfolgungen kracht man öfters mal in den Gegenverkehr ...

Das Verkehrsaufkommen kannst du mit dem von MW vergleichen. Lediglich bei "Highwaybattles" ist praktisch die ganze Straße voll mit Autos, aber da geht es ja darum, wer geschickter ausweichen kann.

@ all
Die "normalen" Rennen finde ich etwas leichter, als in MW und die Polizeiverfolgungen ein kleines Bisschen schwerer. Die Polizei agiert in UC deutlich vernünftiger und hartnäckiger _(zumindest ab Fandungsstufe 3)_.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Medina (1. Dezember 2008)

Also die Rennen die ich bis ejtzt gefahren bin warn net wirklich schwer, laufen in etwa genauso ab wie in dem Video. Auf den erste 50-100Metern kann man im Normalfall alle überholen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> @ DerSitzRiese
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, von welchem Video du sprichst _(dein Link führt zu einem Endwar-Video)_, aber meiner Meinung nach gibt es in UC genug Verkehr. Vor allem während der Polizeiverfolgungen kracht man öfters mal in den Gegenverkehr ...
> 
> Das Verkehrsaufkommen kannst du mit dem von MW vergleichen. Lediglich bei "Highwaybattles" ist praktisch die ganze Straße voll mit Autos, aber da geht es ja darum, wer geschickter ausweichen kann.
> ...




Der Link sollte eigentlich funzen 
macht jedenfalls bei mir. Heißt auch schon richtig.


----------



## boss3D (1. Dezember 2008)

^^ Der Link führt mich zur 4Players Seite, wo sofort ein Video, das Werbung für Endwar macht, abläuft. Darunter kann man mehrere UC-Videos auswählen ...

*[Edit]*
Ah, jetzt gehts. Also bei normalen Rennen ist das Verkehrsaufkommen in der Stadt ungefähr so hoch, wie in dem Video. Ob das viel, wenig, oder genug ist, ist Ansichtssache. Bei den Polizeiverfolgungen habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Verkehraufkommen steigt. Am Land ist auch etwas mehr los, als in der Stadt.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Der Link führt mich zur 4Players Seite, wo sofort ein Video, das Werbung für Endwar macht, abläuft. Darunter kann man mehrere UC-Videos auswählen ...
> 
> *[Edit]*
> Ah, jetzt gehts. Also bei normalen Rennen ist das Verkehrsaufkommen in der Stadt ungefähr so hoch, wie in dem Video. Ob das viel, wenig, oder genug ist, ist Ansichtssache. Bei den Polizeiverfolgungen habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Verkehraufkommen steigt. Am Land ist auch etwas mehr los, als in der Stadt.
> ...



Und das man so überlegen ist? Ist das normal?


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Dezember 2008)

@Sitzriese: Ich glaub das ist das Anfangsrennen, weil mit dem Nissan fängt ProStreet auch an. Aber die ersten Rennen sollen ja insgesamt recht einfach sein in UC, erst später wirds dann schwerer.

Ich glaube ich hab rausgefunden, warum IGN nur 5.0/10 für Undercover vergeben hat. die geben ja meist dieselbe Punktzahl für jede Platform. Und kurze Zeit vor UC haben die auf den Konsolen Midnight Club LA getestet.
Schaut euch mal das Video an:
IGN Video: Midnight Club: Los Angeles Xbox 360 Review - Video Review

Daneben schaut UC schon, mit Verlaub, übelst schrottig aus... 

MC LA bekam eine 8.5 btw: Midnight Club: Los Angeles Review

Deutlich bessere Optik, realistische Stadt, Füßgänger und ordentlicher Verkehr, Bikes als Alternative zu den Autos, animierte Fahrer in den Autos, eine immer offene Stadt...

Da ist mir schon klar warum sie dem UC da keine 7.5 verpassen wollten, der Abstand ist größer als nur einen Punkt.


----------



## push@max (1. Dezember 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> Auf den erste 50-100Metern kann man im Normalfall alle überholen.



Stimmt, am Start konnte ich mit meinem nicht getunten Wagen auch problemlos an Wagen mit deutlich mehr Leistung vorbeiziehen.


----------



## boss3D (1. Dezember 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Und das man so überlegen ist? Ist das normal?


Hängt auch wieder vom Fahrerkönnen ab.  

Ich kenne Leute, die plagen sich total mit UC, während andere jammern, dass es zu leicht wäre. Ich fand den Schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig. Da kommt kein Frust auf und die Laune bleibt erhalten ... 

Lediglich am Anfang fand ich das Game etwas zu leicht, aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad steigt dann ziemlich bald in einem vernünftigen Maß an.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (1. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Hängt auch wieder vom Fahrerkönnen ab.
> 
> Ich kenne Leute, die plagen sich total mit UC, während andere jammern, dass es zu leicht wäre. Ich fand den Schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig. Da kommt kein Frust auf und die Laune bleibt erhalten ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Finde ich auch...man kann sich über die Schwierigkeit nicht beschweren, es gab auch schon Rennen, bei denen ich mal 2-3 Versuche gebraucht habe - ein bisschen muss man sich ja ärgern, sonst wirds langweilig


----------



## boss3D (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe Undercover heute auch neu angefangen und mir sind 2 Dinge aufgefallen:

1.) Seit ich den Prozi letztes WE wieder auf 3.52 GHz OCt habe, sind auch die Minimum-FPS deutlich gestiegen _(48 Min-FPS)_.

2.) Mit dem Handling komme ich super zurecht. Vermutlich, weil ich jetzt schon dran gewohnt bin.  

Ich werde dann mal weiter OCn. Es zahlt sich in UC voll aus ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (1. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe Undercover heute auch neu angefangen und mir sind 2 Dinge aufgefallen:
> 
> 1.) Seit ich den Prozi letztes WE wieder auf 3.52 GHz OCt habe, sind auch die Minimum-FPS deutlich gestiegen _(48 Min-FPS)_.
> 
> ...



Das Spiel hängt übel an der CPU


----------



## johnnyGT (1. Dezember 2008)

also bei mir net !!!


----------



## Dr.House (1. Dezember 2008)

Jepp. CPU-Power braucht es ohne Ende. Habe mit nem DualCore @ 4,4 Ghz voll die Rückler und 100 % Auslastung.

Habe heute den Quad drauf geschmissen und sieh da ,keine Rückler mehr da.

Sieht da-das Spiel benutzt alle Kerne.    Quad auf 3,6 GHz und gesamt Auslastung von ca. 65%.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (1. Dezember 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Jepp. CPU-Power braucht es ohne Ende. Habe mit nem DualCore @ 4,4 Ghz voll die Rückler und 100 % Auslastung.
> 
> Habe heute den Quad drauf geschmissen und sieh da ,keine Rückler mehr da.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, sogar ein QuadCore wird ordentlich belastet, aber hey, dafür hab ich das Geld ausgeben, um für solche Fälle gerüstet zu sein


----------



## boss3D (1. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Stimmt, sogar ein QuadCore wird ordentlich belastet, aber hey, dafür hab ich das Geld ausgeben, um für solche Fälle gerüstet zu sein


Im Übrigen sehe ich es sogar positiv, dass EA sich mit Quad-Optimierungen beschäftigt ... 

Trotzdem bin ich natürlich froh, dass das Game auf meinem übertakteten Dual-Core der alten Garde mehr, als flüssig läuft. Optimiert ist UC auf jeden Fall sehr gut.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dr.House (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele unter Vista. Vllt  läuft das Spiel unter XP noch mit nem DualCore ganz gut.  Ansonsten finde ich das auch super mit der QuadCore-Optimierung.


----------



## push@max (1. Dezember 2008)

Meint ihr, dass das Spiel so gut optimiert ist, oder geht es einfach verschwenderisch mit der Leistung um ?

Nichtmal Crysis zieht so viel meine ich.


----------



## Dr.House (1. Dezember 2008)

Das Spiel ist eher auf einen Quad optimiert und profitiert mehr von CPU-Leistung und Kerne.

Dagegen braucht Crysis viel VGA-Leistung.


----------



## boss3D (2. Dezember 2008)

^^ Dr.House hat es bereits auf den Punkt gebracht. Was die Graka für ein flüssiges Crysis bedeutet, das bedeutet die CPU für ein flüssiges UC ... 

Im Übrigen zocke ich auch unter Vista, wie man in meiner Signatur sieht. Bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen und werde jetzt gleich weiter OCn. Mit 3.6 GHz sollten die Min-FPS dann hoffentlich bei 50 FPS liegen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (3. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie geht der Thread hier heute unter...


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. Dezember 2008)

Nein,ich als nich UCer bin j aauch noch da,hmm,wie groß is eig die Map/Stadt in der man unterwegs is?


----------



## boss3D (3. Dezember 2008)

^^ Sie sieht auf den ersten Blick extrem groß aus, aber man kommt dann doch relativ schnell von A nach B. Zumindest mit einem 300 km/h Geschoss ... 

Für meinen Geschmack ist die Stadt genau richtig, was die Größe betrifft. Mehr Fläche braucht ein NfS nicht und die Stadt von UC ist ohnehin schon deutlich größer, als die von MW. 

Wenn du ein Game spielen willst, wo du wirklich lange von einem Ende der Karte zum anderen fährst, dann muss ich wieder auf TDU verweisen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (4. Dezember 2008)

ja,hab wirklich lange gebraucht am Anfang mit nem Audi TT einmal rum zu fahren,aber jtz mit dem ENzo geht das ja schnell


----------



## boss3D (4. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ja,hab wirklich lange gebraucht am Anfang mit nem Audi TT einmal rum zu fahren,aber jtz mit dem ENzo geht das ja schnell


Am geilsten finde ich das Rennen, wo du eine ganze Stunde Echtzeit fährst. Heißt glaube ich "Millionärsrennen", bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ... 

btt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## pixelflair (4. Dezember 2008)

Wann kommt'n das boss?^^ hab leider nich soviel Zeit zum Zocken^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (4. Dezember 2008)

ui,ich glaub auf stufe 4,wenn du Experte bist,ja,ich bin leider nur 2 geworden,deswegen wars keien Mille am Ende,also bei Meister bekommst du dann noch den Ohio Raceway,also eine richtige Rennstrecke hinzu


----------



## boss3D (4. Dezember 2008)

Das Rennen kommt relativ spät im Spiel, da es ja auch zu den Schwersten gehört. Ich habe es auch erst beim zweiten Versuch gewonnen. Ich bin das Renen immer mit dem Mercedes CLK 63 _(der Zweitbeste heißt doch so?) _gefahren ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich mit irgendeinen Ferrari..,meinst du von den Mercedesen oder wie jetzt,also in A gibt es den SLR Mclaren,sowie den F1Mclaren


----------



## johnnyGT (4. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ja,hab wirklich lange gebraucht am Anfang mit nem Audi TT einmal rum zu fahren,aber jtz mit dem ENzo geht das ja schnell


enzo ??? hab ich net!!woher hast du den???
mach ma pics


----------



## ATIFan22 (4. Dezember 2008)

bei TDU,das is dir schon klar,in jeden Ferrari Shop gibts denn-_-


----------



## johnnyGT (4. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> bei TDU,das is dir schon klar,in jeden Ferrari Shop gibts denn-_-


oh schade ich dachte bei uc -ach bei tdu kann ich mir den ja auch holen


----------



## BamBuchi (4. Dezember 2008)

huhu xD
hab ma ne frage dazu...
konnte leider nfs undercover noch nicht spielen =( ..hab ja leider leppi.. hab mir jetzt meinen pc bei alternate bestellt..(Zotac GTX260 AMP² u.s.w.) 
.. wodrum gehtsen im game genau!?!? is ja jetz ned wie ne blacklist..muss man da aufgaben erfüllen oder was is da der sinn/wodrum gehts da im spiel?
sobald der pc da is hol ich mir natürlich auch NfsU .... hab bisher auch alle nfs teile durchgespielt in mein favo. bis jetz is immer noch mw ..
gestern noch zum 8 ma durchgespielt  ^^
(auf PS2)

MfG __BamBuchi___


----------



## boss3D (4. Dezember 2008)

Es geht um ...


Spoiler



... einen Undercover-Polizisten, der von dir gespielt wird. Chase Linh _(gespielt von Maggie Q) _gibt dir ständig Aufträge, dich in die Gangs von Tri-City einzuschleußen und Gangmissionen _(Jobs)_ zu erfüllen. Nach und nach schaltest du die Gangs aus. Sinn des Ganzen ist es, einen internationalen Autoschieber-Ring auffliegen zu lassen. Am Ende dann stellt sich allerdings heraus, dass Chase Linh nicht auf deiner Seite steht und dir einen Mord anhängen will. Du stoppst sie nach einer Verfolgungsjagd und sie wird vom FBI verhaftet.


^^ Ist zwar jetzt nur die Kurzfom, aber ich denke du hast damit eine ungefähre Vorstellung, was dich erwartet. Natürlich ist das Ganze weitaus spannender gestaltet, als es sich jetzt hier anhört und soweit ich das beurteilen kann, hatte noch keine NfS mehr Story zu bieten ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (4. Dezember 2008)

wie geill danke boss3D !! xDD
un... wie lange beträgt so die spielzeit wenn man jeden tag ma so 2 stunden zockt^^
hab gehört soll etwas länger dauern..^^

MfG


----------



## boss3D (5. Dezember 2008)

^^ Kommt ganz darauf an, ob du alle Rennen beim ersten Versuch schaffst, oder ob du die meisten mehrmals neu beginnen musst. Wenn du jeden Tag 2 Stunden spielst, kannst du bis zu einer Woche beschäftigt sein ...  

Aber das Game bietet auf jeden Fall genug Motivation, es mehrmals durchzuspielen. Ich habe es jetzt schon zum 2ten Mal neu angefangen und es fesselt mich noch genauso, wie beim ersten Mal.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## speedstar (5. Dezember 2008)

Da muss ich muss ich dem Boss Recht geben!  Hab es durch und muss sagen, dass die Story wirklich motivierend ist! Nur die Probleme mit der Grafik (Schatten, Ruckeln etc.) sorgen doch hin und wieder für Wehmut. Und Chase auszuschalten hat wirklich Spaß gemacht


----------



## AjS (7. Dezember 2008)

Wie verkauft man eigene Autos?
Irgendwie kriege ich das nicht hin^^


----------



## CentaX (7. Dezember 2008)

Du musst in die Werkstatt gehen, auf das Auto gehen und dann ''2'' drücken. Aber ACHTUNG: Das funktioniert nur bei Autos, die du selbst gekauft hast! Die, die du gewonnen hast, kannst du nur aus der Garage entfernen und kriegst auch kein Geld dafür.


----------



## AjS (7. Dezember 2008)

Achso, vielen Dank!
Das habe ich schon gedacht.
Ich habe gehört das man die Tuning-Teile irgendwie bei gewonnen Autos verkaufen kann.
Weiß irgendjemand wie das geht?


----------



## CentaX (7. Dezember 2008)

Hm... das geht meines Wissens nach nicht... Wenn es geht, würde ich trotzdem gern erfahren, wie^^


----------



## boss3D (7. Dezember 2008)

@ AJS
Wie meinst du das? Willst du aus einem getunten Wagen die Teile wieder rausholen und verkaufen?  

Ich kann mir das morgen ja mal ansehen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das geht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Triumph (8. Dezember 2008)

Braucht das NFS Undercover eine Internetaktivierung, um überhaupt spielen zu können.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (8. Dezember 2008)

HAbe seit dem WE auch dat Game und musste feststellen das mein Sys. nicht ganz dafür ausgelegt ist....
EA hat die Engine komplett auf Dual Core Cpu's ausgelegt so dat Single Core dumm aus der Wäsche schaun....
Auf 1024X768px laüft dat mit 5-10fps.... und auf 800x600px läuft dat dann mit 30-40fps... Also mein e CPU quittiert ihren dienst bein hoher Auflösung....


----------



## boss3D (8. Dezember 2008)

Triumph schrieb:


> Braucht das NFS Undercover eine Internetaktivierung, um überhaupt spielen zu können.


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, nicht. Nur, wenn du den Multi-Player nutzen willst, brauchst du ein EA-Konto.

@ sunnyboy150182
Du hast nicht ernsthaft erwartet, dass aktuelle Games wie UC auf einem Einkerner noch flüssig laufen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (8. Dezember 2008)

Naja ich muss sagen NfSUC ist dat erste Game wo meine CPU ins stottern kommt....
FarCry2, Race Driver GRID oder Tomb Rider Underworld laufen alle flüssig zwischen 30-60Fps.. 

p.s erst als ich meine CPU auf ca.4Ghz auf geschraubt liess es sich einiger Maßen zocken. Fps lagen dann zwischen 25 - 30fps...


----------



## Elmo (8. Dezember 2008)

Moin Moin
als ich hab ein 2,6 Ghz dualcore prozessor und  bei mir läuft alle super flüßig 



aber noch ne andere frage, 
ich hab meine karre (audi TT wert: 180.000$ alles gemacht was geht  )
(gerade neu gekauft und getunt nur 2 stunden gespielt ) an die kack bullen verloren und wollt wissen wie ich die wiederbekommt.


----------



## Speedi (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du dreimal erwischt wurdest, was dir ja offensichtlich passiert ist, dann gibt es (leider) keine Möglichkeit mehr das von der Polizei einkassierte Auto wiederzubekommen...
Dann musst du dir den wohl nochmal kaufen und tunen.
Wenn du das Geld nicht hast, kannste es dir ja cheaten, falls du das willst. Damit du dann nicht gleich als Cheater gemobbt wirst, solltest du dir vielleicht nur die 180.000 $ cheaten, bzw, so viel, wie das Auto Wert war!  


EDIT:
Guck mal hier, was ich gefunden habe, musst mal das Tool Namens "NFS Undercover Save Editor" anschauen.
Damit kannst du die Autos cheaten, den Fandungsstatus senken und dir *einkassierte Autos wiedrholen*.

http://www.nfsplanet.de/nfsuc_files.php

Viel Spaß^^  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Elmo (8. Dezember 2008)

ja danke bin aber kein cheater fahr mir das geld lieber wieder zusammen macht mehr spaß

mein wagen wurde nur einkassiert weil ich kein geld mehr hatte um die strafe zu zahlen ( alles in den TT gegangen  )


----------



## Speedi (8. Dezember 2008)

aso, aber um den TT wiederzubekommen, würde selbst ich dieses Tool anwenden, denn es wäre doch sehr schade um das Auto...
Ich hasse Cheaten nämlich auch, aber das wäre für mich verständlich.
Denn auf anderen Wegen bekommt man das Auto eben nicht wieder.


----------



## Buffalo (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Lenkrädern aus? Wird das G25 unterstützt?

Cheers
Thomas


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hatte bis jetzt Glück das bei mir noch kein Wagen einkassiert wurde.
Was die Polizei da an geht hat EA nen Schritt aber zu gelegt....
Hatte gestern echt Prob den Porsche und Rhino's zu entkommen.
Car: Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4

P.s bei meinem GamePad ( Saitek P2600) funzt dat Force Feedback nit. Hab es im Menu ein gestellt.


----------



## push@max (9. Dezember 2008)

Triumph schrieb:


> Braucht das NFS Undercover eine Internetaktivierung, um überhaupt spielen zu können.



Das Spiel braucht beim ersten Spielstart eine I-Net-Verbindung, danach nicht mehr.


----------



## johnnyGT (9. Dezember 2008)

eig is das bewertungssys. von 4players ne verarsche !!!
habt ihr schonma die bewertung von gta4 gesehn!!!
obwohl das spielt verbuggt ist , eine scheiss leistung hat 
und auf vielen systemen garnicht läuft(besonders mit ATI´s)!!-abgesehen von der frechheit namens INSTALLATION(en) ist es super bewertet aber die wertung von undercover wird aufgrund weniger schwerwiegender programmierfehler dermassen runtergezogen!!!


----------



## Railroadfighter (9. Dezember 2008)

Kannste mal nen Link zum Test schicken? Mein I-Net ist im Moment so lahm das Google nicht starten will.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir jetz auch nfs undercover geholt....
auf den ersten eindruck hat mich das spiel nicht wirklich überzeugt...
aber nach ein bisschen spielen macht es richtig spass^^
negativ fällt mir allerdings die meiner meinung nach grottige Grafik auf....
es sieht einfach schlecht aus... viele "Kanten" (also treppenförmige darstellung von umrisslinien) trotz aktivierten AA (der Treiber hat auch mit 16xAA keine abhilfe geschafft) texturen und ganze bäume, straßenschilder und sogar autos ploppen in einiger entfernung auf. Für mich persöhnlich ist auch keine wirkliche Fahrphysik vorhanden. Die Rennen sind auch irgendwie nicht schwer.... vielleicht wird es ja noch... das ist mein eindruck bis jetzt, nach ca 2std. zocken.
Dennoch macht mir das spiel irgendwie Spass. Vor allem die Outrun rennen und die Highway Battles....
zum tuning: Mir sind hier keine neuerungen Aufgefallen.... es ist irgendwie eine Mischung zwischen Carbon und Most Wanted....
Die Verfolgungen von der Polizei sind auch anspruchslos.... 

Es wirkt auf mich wie ein Mix aus Carbon und Most Wanted, der zwar spass macht, aber meiner meinung nach noch nicht wirklich ausgereift, sondern einfach so auf den markt geklatscht... Es gäbe wirklich noch viel nachzuholen finde ich 

Gruß
KaTaMaRanoiD


----------



## Buffalo (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute

Habe mir eine Graka gekauft (Powercolor HD 4870 1024MB PCS), damit ich Spiele wie NFS U & GTA 4 möglichst ruckelfrei und mit guter Grafik spielen kann. Ausgerechnet bei NFS U habe ich jedoch seither grössere Probleme. Vorher hatte ich eine Radeon X1950Pro 256MB RAM und konnte das Spiel eigentlich problemlos spielen, sogar mit guter Grafik. Da ich jetzt ja eine HD 4870 habe und diese richtig gut harmoniert mit NFS U habe ich sämtliche Einstellungen auf "Hoch" gestellt, so wie vorher auch bei der X1950 Pro. Aber jetzt habe ich teilweise (besonders beim Highway Duell mit einem Gegner) ganz massive Ruckler, und zwar so stark, dass ich das Spiel nur noch in Zeitlupe spielen kann. Auch die Grafik sieht nicht so schön wie auf den gezeigten Screenshots in diesem Thread aus. 

Mein System:

Pentium Dual Core E8500
2GB RAM
Powercolor HD 4870 (1024MB) PCS
Win XP SP3
ASUS P5N-E SLI
2X Samsung 750GB Festplatte (SATA)

Ich spiele mit 4x AA & 16x AF. Gibt es denn eine Einstellung, die ich aufgrund meines Systems nicht einstellen sollte? Bin grundsätzlich der Meinung, dass ich mit meinem System eigentlich alle Regler auf "Hoch" schieben kann. Werde auf jeden Fall noch auf 4GB RAM aufrüsten. 

Cheers
Thomas


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Dezember 2008)

rüste mal den Ram nach..... 4gb ram sollten abhilfe schaffen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Dezember 2008)

das könnte auch am prozi liegen... NfS UC braucht schon einen recht potenten CPU.

boss3d hat doch nen teest gemacht mit und ohne Übertaktung ...


----------



## johnnyGT (10. Dezember 2008)

hier der link zur gta-bewertung
PC: Grand Theft Auto IV: Test und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum PC-Action Grand Theft Auto IV

und zur uc
360: Need for Speed Undercover: Test und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum 360-Rennspiel Need for Speed Undercover


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Dezember 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> das könnte auch am prozi liegen... NfS UC braucht schon einen recht potenten CPU.
> 
> boss3d hat doch nen teest gemacht mit und ohne Übertaktung ...



bei mir läuft es auf max ohne probleme und das ohne OC 
(E8400)



johnnyGT schrieb:


> hier der link zur gta-bewertung
> PC: Grand Theft Auto IV: Test und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum PC-Action Grand Theft Auto IV
> 
> und zur uc
> 360: Need for Speed Undercover: Test und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum 360-Rennspiel Need for Speed Undercover



und das obwohl UC auf jedenfall gut läuft... bei GTAIV soll das ja nicht der fall sein... die weisen darauf ja nichtmal hin... und die wollen erlich sein?


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Dezember 2008)

sorry für den doppel post, aber dafür gibts bildschen^^
aber gute grafik ist das für mich nicht... ^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> sorry für den doppel post, aber dafür gibts bildschen^^
> aber gute grafik ist das für mich nicht... ^^




ne für mich auch nich,da hat Cobras 11 gar ncih mal so schlechte Chancen gegen


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Dezember 2008)

vor allem diese blau-weißen kanten hinter dem Schild auf der leitplanke und dem strom masten nerven wie sau... die "fahren" dauernd vor mir her -.-
kann man dagegen was machen??
welche mods gibts eigentlich schon für UC?


----------



## boss3D (10. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> welche mods gibts eigentlich schon für UC?


Nur diesen hässlichen Grafikmod ... 

Also ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr so alles im CCC einstellt, aber mit maximalen Qualitätssteigerungen und im Game-Menü alles auf Maximum finde ich die Grafik einfach nur genial.  

Keine Ahnung was ihr erwartet habt, aber dass UC nicht auf der CryEngine 2 basieren wird, war ja auch vor Release klar.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Dezember 2008)

ich habe eine nVidia Karte.

eingestellt im Treiber sind 16xAF und 16xAA .... zu den bildern muss ich ja nix sagen  
und du wirst mir ja nicht sagen, das meine screens gut aussehen oder? ^^


----------



## boss3D (10. Dezember 2008)

Bis auf die Schatten mit Treppenkanten wüsste ich nicht, was daran hässlich sein soll?!  

Natürlich ist die Grafik eines jeden Games Geschmackssache _(ja, sogar bei Crysis)_, aber gerade die Grafik zähle ich bis auf ein paar kleine Patzer zu den Stärken von UC. Naja, jedem das seine ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Bis auf die Schatten mit Treppenkanten wüsste ich nicht, was daran hässlich sein soll?!
> 
> Natürlich ist die Grafik eines jeden Games Geschmackssache _(ja, sogar bei Crysis)_, aber gerade die Grafik zähle ich bis auf ein paar kleine Patzer zu den Stärken von UC. Naja, jedem das seine ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



das auto is trotz 16fachem AA extrem Kantig ( Treppen ) . 
ausserdem stört mich im game das aufploppen von texturen und ganzen autos.


----------



## boss3D (10. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> das auto is trotz 16fachem AA extrem Kantig ( Treppen ) .


Tja, scheinbar wirkt das AA auf Radeons in UC viel besser, als auf nVidia-Grakas _(vgl. meine Screens)_ ... 


Katamaranoid schrieb:


> ausserdem stört mich im game das aufploppen von texturen und ganzen autos.


Du hast vielleicht Probleme. Bei mir ploppen bestenfalls Gebäude auf, aber das passiert nur ganz selten.

*Info:* Patch ist in Arbeit - Link

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. Dezember 2008)

ui freu mich scho auf den patch 
aber ich finde iwie das Undercover ne schlechterre Grafik hat als prostreet ^^

was sind eigentlich bisher eure lieblingswagen? 
bei mir is es im moment der Lamborgini Gallardo.... in weiß mit perleffekt sieht der soooo geil aus ^^
ich poste dann mal n bild


----------



## boss3D (11. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> was sind eigentlich bisher eure lieblingswagen?


*Lotus Elise*, *Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution* _(der neue)_, *BMW* _(der, den es auch in MW gibt) _und *Corvette Z06* ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal zwei bilder von meiner aktuellen UC Karre... 

von vorne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und von hinten: ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (11. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, aber ich finde den Wagen vom Design her einfach nur hässlich. Vor allem von hinten betrachten. Da ist die Corvette Z06 optisch wesentlich ansprechender designed ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (11. Dezember 2008)

Die Corvette Z06 in Geld ist einfach göttlich


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich finde den Wagen vom Design her einfach nur hässlich. Vor allem von hinten betrachten. Da ist die Corvette Z06 optisch wesentlich ansprechender designed ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



gerade von hinten find ich den wagen göttlich ^^

der wagen is übrigens standart... hab nur nen spoiler dran und die motorhaube verändert, der lack is halt nur mit perleffekt gemacht... ^^


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. Dezember 2008)

Mir gefällt der Lambo auch, aber an den göttlichen Aston Martin kommt keine andere Karre heran.

@boss3D: Ich übrigens finde die Corvette einfach nur zum.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. Dezember 2008)

in mw fand ich die Corvette geilxD


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. Dezember 2008)

hier noch mal ein bildschen 
wurde grade von den bullen erwischt -.- aba naja... musste nur 20000 strafe zahlen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. Dezember 2008)

In Most Wanted bin ich mit der Dodge Viper von der Nummer 4 gefahren (war das JV oder so). Aber irgendwie gefällt mir in Undercover das Handling nicht mehr, jetzt fahr ich mit dem DB9 (und sobald freigeschaltet kommt ein Lamborghini Murcielago).

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. Dezember 2008)

bei mir kommt als nächstes der Audi R8 

das teil sieht so porno aus 

wie findet ihr eigentlich den perleffekt von dem perlweiß auf meinem lambo?


----------



## Vater (11. Dezember 2008)

weißer perleffekt ?;sieht wohl eher rosa aus


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. Dezember 2008)

dad is ja der effekt ^^

hier: ich find es wirkt einfach nur  ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. Dezember 2008)

@Katamaranoid:Wenn ich ehrlich bin ist der in der Farbe zum kotzen.

Verdammt, mein Aston Martin wurde gerade von den Bullen eingezogen (Nagelband, hätte nicht gedacht dass die schon auf Level 2 kommen), doch zum Glück hab ich den Reset Knopf noch rechzeitig erreicht.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. Dezember 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> @Katamaranoid:Wenn ich ehrlich bin ist der in der Farbe zum kotzen.
> grüße, Railroads




mir taugt er 

ich hatte ja schon immer einen an der waffel... also was solls ich nenne es moderne kunst, du banause  ^^


----------



## Elmo (11. Dezember 2008)

Hab zwar gerade keinen wagen mehr ausser den ersten ( neu angefangen ) aber den R8 holl ich mir auf jeden fall auch (saß schon in einem  )

aber sachtma im startbildschirm wenn man enter drücken soll steht oben für kurze zeit "hauptmenü | optionen | Video " wie komm ich da ins hauptmenü? sehe keinen mauszeiger oder auswählkästchen?


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. Dezember 2008)

das is bei MW auch so


----------



## Katamaranoid (12. Dezember 2008)

und, gefällt euch meine neue Karre?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (12. Dezember 2008)

Mal so nebenbei gesagt: Für alle die Probleme mit den Cops haben > einfach sobald man geschnappt wird, sofort Alt + F4 drücken und dann das Game neustarten. Wers braucht ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2008)

Es gint noch welche, die Undercover spielen? 
Meins ist steht genau neben Far Cry 2.


----------



## push@max (12. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> und, gefällt euch meine neue Karre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wagen ist geil...aber irgendwie ist die Farbwahl nicht so geil


----------



## Katamaranoid (12. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wagen ist geil...aber irgendwie ist die Farbwahl nicht so geil



ich finds stylisch 
komisch, keinem gefällt die farbe meiner karren


----------



## boss3D (12. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gint noch welche, die Undercover spielen?


Natürlich und ich bin sogar schon beim 2ten Mal. Einfach hammergeiles Game für meinen Geschmack ...  


Katamaranoid schrieb:


> komisch, keinem gefällt die farbe meiner karren


Kann es sein, dass du versucht hast, die selbe Farbgebung bei deinem Le Mans Quattro _(< ja, ich weiß, dass der in UC anders heißt, aber so lautet nunmal der offizielle Name)_ zu erreichen, wie der von Darius in Carbon?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (12. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du versucht hast, die selbe Farbgebung bei deinem Le Mans Quattro _(< ja, ich weiß, dass der in UC anders heißt, aber so lautet nunmal der offizielle Name)_ zu erreichen, wie der von Darius in Carbon?
> 
> MfG, boss3D




ja, hab den nur nich mehr richtig in erinnerung....


----------



## boss3D (12. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> ja, hatte den nur nich mehr richtig in erinnerung....


... wie man sieht.  

Ne, im Ernst: So schlecht sieht deine Farbgebung garnicht aus, auch wenn ich eher Rot und Silber kombiniert hätte.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (12. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ... wie man sieht.
> 
> Ne, im Ernst: So schlecht sieht deine Farbgebung garnicht aus, auch wenn ich eher Rot und Silber kombiniert hätte.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



*nachdenk,nachdenk* sag mal kann das sein das die Farbe genau andersrum war?
also Rot als hauptfarbe und schwarz unten? (wenn du weist wie ich dad mein ^^)


----------



## boss3D (12. Dezember 2008)

Darius` Le Mans Quattro war komplett rot. Nur das Metallteil hinter der Tür war silber ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Dezember 2008)

hmm... naja sieht so wie er jetz is auch ganz cool aus...
wie er in silber aussieht schau ich mir noch an ^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ohh redet ihr gerade über Carbon???

Aso,den gabs auch noch in blau silber oder so,aber er wr nich so cool,wie der Feuerwehrwagen


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Dezember 2008)

und ich hab jetz Undercover durch ^^
ich glaub ich fang jetz ma an wieder most wanted zu zocken


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Dezember 2008)

MW,bin ich schon bei und hab gerade den Einzigen der BL besiegt,der was drauf hatte


----------



## CentaX (13. Dezember 2008)

Most Wanted ist für mich immer noch der beste NfS teil 
Die Verfolgungsjagden waren echt extrem toll, ich habs geliebt, den SUVs auszuweichen, die mich rammen wollten, um dann zurück zu gucken und festzustellen, dass sie in Polizeiwagen reingekracht sind... 
Hachja, jetzt geh ich mal ''Nur noch 60 Sekunden'' gucken, das hat mich iwie grad dran erinnert 
@ ATIFan22: Du bist gemein, den gleichen Ugly- Weihnachtsmann hatte ich schon vor dir in der Signatur


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Dezember 2008)

Tija ,ich bin manchmal schon echt böse un voll teuflisch

Mein Lieblingsfilm,dank diesen wunderschönen 67´Shelby mustang,gemodded(getunt:lol) namens Elenor,ja MW is der beste Teil,ich mein iwo fan ich war der auch noch ziemlich inuvativ,z.B. Carbon hat ja nichts weiter gemacht,als die Canyonrennen eingeführt,die ich mega $cheiße fand


----------



## CentaX (13. Dezember 2008)

Eleanor...
e: Bild siehe anhang, sry, war zu groß^^

Lieblingsautos in Filmen können viel ausmachen - der Dodge Challenger hat ''Drive'' zu meiner Lieblingsserie gemacht - die wurde leider nach 6 Folgen abgebrochen 
Naja, Death Proof fand ich trotzdem kacke... Obwohl da auch ein Challenger ne Rolle spielt


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ja,wetten die ham nur aus finanziellen Gründen die wunderschönen Muscle Cars genommen,wobei ich´s viel lustiger finden würde wenn die so sch_eiß Opels müllen würde,aber in einen amerikanisch Film wär das dann wohl nich mehr so glaubhaft


----------



## CentaX (13. Dezember 2008)

Also, nen Challenger in dem Zustand, wie er bei Death Proof war, kostet so 30k bis 40k € bei mobile.de, ich guck da öfter mal nach welchen^^
Da wär jedes ''normale'' Auto günstiger gewesen... aber wenn sie normale Autos genommen hätten, wär der Film ja noch dümmer gewesen^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Dezember 2008)

Neee,hier in Deutschland,aber ich hab nen paar Verwandte in Amerika,der eine wollte sich auch mal einen 69 Camaro 427,in zwar nur noch mittelmäßigen ZUstand für 7000$ angeoten bekommen hat,aber ich bin grad ein wenig off topic


----------



## CentaX (13. Dezember 2008)

Naja, der Challenger ist aber seltener^^ Der 70'er ist das Modell, was ich am meisten mag 
Da gibts atm ein Schrottmodell für knapp 11k Euro xD
Klick
Ein 72'er in gutem Zustand kostet nur 13500€, den find ich aber hässlich...
Der da ist der erste 70'er in ganz gutem Zustand... für 21500€...


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Dezember 2008)

mn,wie geil das Auto ist

Ja,gut,ein Camaro is ja kein Challenger,aber naja 40k kost er trotzdem nich,21k sind aber schon gerechtfertig


----------



## MoS (13. Dezember 2008)

So, nach langer Pause habe ich UC weitergespielt und endlich die Chase geknackt (das war ja eh das letzte Rennen) 

Den R8 finde ich richtig toll, eigentlich mein Lieblingsauto in UC! Ich werde erstmal die anderen Rennen fahren und dann wahrscheinlich auch nochmal anfangen


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. Dezember 2008)

Meine neue Karre:


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Dezember 2008)

Du bist zu schnell gefahren,das geht aber nich


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Du bist zu schnell gefahren,das geht aber nich


Die Cops kommen doch sowieso nur wenn du was niederrammst, wegen zu schnellem Fahren sind die noch nie gekommen. So, bin gleich weg, muss weiterzocken.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß,meine Mutter hat das geradezu mir bei Mw zocken gesagt,deswegen weise ich dich mal draufhin


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Dezember 2008)

achte bitte auf die bildbreite (900pixel) railroads
wir wollen ja nich dass du verwarnt wirst ^^
sieht aber selbstverständlich gut aus... ich mag bloß das gelb nich^^ aber der murcielago rockt schon


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> achte bitte auf die bildbreite (900pixel) railroads
> wir wollen ja nich dass du verwarnt wirst ^^
> sieht aber selbstverständlich gut aus... ich mag bloß das gelb nich^^ aber der murcielago rockt schon


Seltsam, wieso speichert es das Forum nicht wenn ich die Bilder verkleinern will?


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Dezember 2008)

verkleiner sie einfach auf deinem PC und lade sie neu hoch.. ^^


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> ich mag bloß das gelb nich


Lamborghinis müssen einfach gelb sein, genauso wie Ferraris rot sein müssen. Das sind ungeschriebene Gesetze ... 


Katamaranoid schrieb:


> verkleiner sie einfach auf deinem PC und lade sie neu hoch.. ^^


Jo, ich würde die Screens auch direkt am PC mit z.B. PaintNET verkleinern und erst dann hochladen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stormbringer (14. Dezember 2008)

@all: mann kann auch einfach nur auf die thumbs zurückgreifen - wer sagt den das bilder direkt angezeigt werden müssen?


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Dezember 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> @all: mann kann auch einfach nur auf die thumbs zurückgreifen - wer sagt den das bilder direkt angezeigt werden müssen?



sagt ja keiner, aber wenn sie direkt angezeigt werden sollen ? ^^
aber solang man nicht nach rechts "rüberscrollen" muss um den rest des bildes zu sehen passts ja ^^


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (16. Dezember 2008)

Das Lamborghini nur gelb seien müssen find ich nit , denn der LP560-4 macht auch in Weiß ne gute Figur...

Fahre zur Zeit 2 Fahrzeuge:

1. MB SLR 722 Edition (Stufe 3 Tuning)
2. Shelby GT500KR ( Stufe 3 Tuning)


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi,ich hab vorgestern wieder mit MW angefangen und ja,bin doch immer wieder begeistert von der überaus intelligenten Polizei,die immer den vollen Überblick hat,übrigens das Auto wurde von meinen Cousin neu lackiert


----------



## boss3D (16. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde schon die Polizei von UC intelligenter und vor allem hartnäckiger [an die SUVs denk] ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Speedi (16. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Hi,ich hab vorgestern wieder mit MW angefangen und ja,bin doch immer wieder begeistert von der überaus intelligenten Polizei,die immer den vollen Überblick hat,übrigens das Auto wurde von meinen Cousin neu lackiert



LOL^^  
Mir fällt da nur eins zu ein: GAY    
Naja, jeden das Seine, wie man so schön sagt^^  

Aber nun mal zu meinem "echten" Anliegen, warum ich hier poste (wobei das Bild von ATIFan22 auch schon nach nem sinnlosen Kommentar schreit^^ xD):

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte mir UC zusätzlich zur XBox 360-Version auch noch für den PC holen, man kann mehr machen am PC, gerade wenn mn kein XBox LIVE hat...
Ich habe vor einigen Tagen auf der PCGH-Startseite gelesen, dass UC in der Auflösung von 1280x1024 gestaucht ist und nicht gerade schön aussieht. Da einige User hier ja schon gepostet haben, dass sie in 1280x1024 zocken, möchte ich nun wissen, ob sie das auch so empfinden, bzw. eine Lösung des Problems parat haben (PCGH schrieb von einer Lösung auf der Site widescreengamingforum.com, aber da war nichts zu finden...)...

Vielleicht kann mir ja der ein oder andere einen mehr oder weniger hilfreichen Rat geben!  
Denn das Bild, das PCGH gemacht hat zum Vergleich mit nem 16:10 Bild auf nem 22"-LCD, sieht im Vergleich wirklich nicht gerade soooo mega toll aus... -.-


MfG,
Kepi007


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Dezember 2008)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> LOL^^
> Mir fällt da nur eins zu ein: GAY
> Naja, jeden das Seine, wie man so schön sagt^^
> 
> ...




Wie schon gesagt,mein Cousin wollte mich damit ärgern,das Auto war vorher mal Silber-_-


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt,mein Cousin wollte mich damit ärgern,das war vorher mal Silber-_-



 oder wars die cousine?

ich weiß aber echt net was ihr gegen pink habt ^^
jaa gut an ner karre hats nix verloren


----------



## Railroadfighter (16. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> ich weiß aber echt net was ihr gegen pink habt


Bist wie mein Bruder, einer der wenigen Männer die pink mögen. Ich hab aber auch schonmal zum Spaß nen Pagani Zonda Pink lakiert (in Pro Street).

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Speedi (16. Dezember 2008)

Also Pink an Autos geht gar nicht^^  
Sonst ist Pink in manchen Sachen aber auch gar nicht so schlecht...

Im Moment ist mein neuer "Farbfavourit" was Lack bei Autos angeht Matt-Weiß mit Grünen Ralley-Streifen (oder wie das geschrieben wirs xD)!!
Das habe ich in UC auf meinem Lamborghini Gallardo. Sieht echt übelst geil aus^^
Probiert's mal aus! 

Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. Dezember 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Bist wie mein Bruder, einer der wenigen Männer die pink mögen. Ich hab aber auch schonmal zum Spaß nen Pagani Zonda Pink lakiert (in Pro Street).
> 
> grüße, Railroads



wie gesagt, bei autos geht es gar net... an bestimmten sachen kann es aber ganz gut sein


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Dezember 2008)

Nein,früher hab ich ihn damit mal geärgert,das viel ihm woll neulich wieder ein,seien Karren sind meistens schwarz,jaa,also keine falschen Schlüsse ziehen


----------



## push@max (16. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> wie gesagt, bei autos geht es gar net... an bestimmten sachen kann es aber ganz gut sein



Dann gehörst Du auch zu den Leuten, die ein rosa Hemd tragen? 

Bei dem Screen hab ich zuerst an ein Schwein gedacht...geht echt gar nicht die Farbe


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Dezember 2008)

Mittlerweile ist er auch wieder in silber,außerdem hab ich jtz nochn paar andere Autos....

nicht hier drauf,obwohl ich immer Bonus genommen habe,krieg ich imme rnur diese nutzlosen Verwarnscheine,nur einmal hab ich ne Boss Karre bekommen,die mir nichts nützen,ich wurde erst eionmal aufgrund einens bugs erwischt
is big earls Evo....


----------



## falloutboy (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf loswerden. Vielleicht hat das auch schon jemand erwähnt, hatte aber keine Lust alle Beiträge zu lesen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Wagen alle immer ein bisschen nach links ziehen. Ist das bei euch auch so?
Zum anderen find ich´s schon ziemlich krass, dass es trotz einigermaßen tauglichem Prozessor nicht ruckelfrei zu bekommen ist.
Am Anfang war´s ganz schlimm, bis ich bemerkt hab, dass das Game nur auf einem Kern läuft. Jetzt läuft´s zwar auf beiden, aber ruckelt dennoch. 
Über´s Handling brauch ich wohl keine Worte mehr zu verlieren. Im Vergleich zu MW einfach nur mies.
Die Schatten hab ich auch gleich zum Teufel gejagt. Gefällt mir ohne deutlich besser. Auch die Umgebungseffekte hab ich auf niedrig, weil´s so irgendwie besser aussieht.
Komisch ist auch, dass es scheinbar manchmal die Leistung auf 30fps zu begrenzen scheint und andererseits wieder mit über 50fps läuft. 
Ansonsten gefällt mir das Game trotzdem recht gut. Wenn´s jetzt noch das Handling von MW hätte, wär´s optimal. 
Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.


----------



## push@max (17. Dezember 2008)

falloutboy schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Wagen alle immer ein bisschen nach links ziehen. Ist das bei euch auch so?



Hmm...mir ist das noch nicht aufgefallen, würde es aber, wenn sie es bei mir tun würden


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Hmm...mir das noch nicht aufgefallen, würde es aber, wenn sie es bei mir tun würden


Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Hast du vllt ein Gamepad am PC hängen? Bei mir kommt das Game mitm PS2 Controller nicht zurecht und der Wagen zieht nach links. Einfach ausstecken und gut is.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## boss3D (17. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Hmm...mir das noch nicht aufgefallen, würde es aber, wenn sie es bei mir tun würden


Gleichfalls. Die Wagen fahren genauso, wie ich lenke ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## falloutboy (17. Dezember 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Hast du vllt ein Gamepad am PC hängen? Bei mir kommt das Game mitm PS2 Controller nicht zurecht und der Wagen zieht nach links. Einfach ausstecken und gut is.
> 
> grüße, Railroads



Genau so isses. Hab auch den PS2 Controller. Blöd...


----------



## Heroman_overall (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich zocks leider zurzeit mit der Tastatur aber auch bei mir fahren die Wagen immer a weng nach links. Das ist voll nervig bei schnellen geschwindigkeiten


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte das aber auch mal bei PES 5,das ,wenn ich das Lenkrad angeschloßen habe,sind meine Spielfiguren,alle nahc unten gelaufen,sowie alle Schüsse,nahc dem rausziehen,hatte ich keine Probleme mehr


----------



## boss3D (17. Dezember 2008)

Also mit dem Xbox360 Controller for Windows funktioniert die Steuerung super ... 

Ist eben das idealste Gamepad für den PC.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ich schließe aber auch den normalen PS2 Controller mit USB Adapter an, und die Qualität von dem 5€ Teil ist sicher nicht die beste.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. Dezember 2008)

So ich habs jetzt durch, aber meiner Meinung nach kam das Ende viel zu spontan. Sonst war das Game aber super, und bei der Story hab ich mir onehin nicht viel erwartet.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## push@max (17. Dezember 2008)

ich muss mir mal auch so ein XBOX 360 GamePad kaufen und damit mal zocken, weil ich find die Dinger klasse.


----------



## Heroman_overall (17. Dezember 2008)

Das Gameplay ist irgendwie eh komisch bei dem Spiel ständig drückt man auf die Tab Taste und kommt ins Rennen. Und den rest zu machen muss man immmer ins Menü gehen


----------



## Fraggi (19. Dezember 2008)

Mein Eindruck vom Game:

- Kacke programmiert - soll heißen schlechte Performance bei mittelmäßiger Grafik.
- Story ist viel zu kurz. War nach 6-7h Spielzeit durch.
- Die Storyvideos sind hübsch anzusehen aber 1 mal sehen reicht vollkommen
- Die Cops sind nach wie vor einfach viel zu blöd. Die schnappen einen nichtmal wenn man 2 kaputte Reifen durch Krähenfüße bekommen hat.
- Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Missionen ist extrem unterschiedlich. Von "kaum machbar" bis "das Rennen hätt ich im Rückwärtsgang gewonnen" ist alles dabei.
- Helikopter sind extrem nervig. Auch wenn kein Polizeiauto in der Nähe ist und dein Auto eigentlich nicht gesehen werden kann (Tunnel, Parkhaus etc.) fliegt dir der Heli froh und munter nach

Konsens, wer EA volle Kassen bescheren möchte, kauft es sich sofort. Allen anderen kann man nur empfehlen, zu warten bis sich der Preis zwischen 10-20€ eingependelt hat. (mehr ist es leider nicht Wert)


----------



## push@max (19. Dezember 2008)

wtf...6-7 Stunden Spielzeit


----------



## Speedi (19. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ich habs auch innerhalb von knapp 7 1/2 Stunden durchgespielt gehabt...

Bei der Story fand ich die Videos mal genial, weil die endlich mal "echt" waren und zum Ende hin kam zwar eine sehr interessante und plötzliche Wendung im Spiel, was ich sehr gut fand, aber dass danach die Story schon vorbei war, fand ich schade, außerdem ging es immer nur um Rennen fahren und Cops abhängen, das ein oder andere Mal auch ein bisschen was kaputt machen... *g*

Insgesamt ist die Story zu Kurz, das Spiel hat eine schelchte Performance, dafür ist der Spaßfaktor aber wieder wie in MW! Mit nem Bughatti mit 400 km/h auf Stufe 5 gegen die Cops zu fahren ist sc hon irgendwie lustig! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## falloutboy (20. Dezember 2008)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> .....Mit nem Bughatti mit 400 km/h auf Stufe 5 gegen die Cops zu fahren ist sc hon irgendwie lustig!



ja schon. nur komisch, dass du dabei noch von den SUV´s überholt wirst. aber egal, laune macht´s trotzdem.


----------



## push@max (20. Dezember 2008)

Wenn sich das Spiel wirklich an die Realität halten würde, würde es ziemlich schnell langweilig werden, weil die Cops dann keine Chance hätten.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Dezember 2008)

falsch die cops würden dich dann, wenn du in amerika wärst, voll fertig machen und auch von der schusswaffe gebrauch machen wenn du da so eine rampage tur wie in nfs machst.
aber das spiel ist deprimierend, ich habe 20-40fps egal wie ich es einstelle und ein rennspiel muss 60fps haben sonst ist es unspielbar.

mfg


----------



## push@max (20. Dezember 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> falsch die cops würden dich dann, wenn du in amerika wärst, voll fertig machen und auch von der schusswaffe gebrauch machen wenn du da so eine rampage tur wie in nfs machst.



Ja gut, diese Realität habe ich aber nicht gemeint 

Mir ging es nur um die reine Speed.

So wie es ausschaut, ist die NFS Serie wirklich am Ende


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. Dezember 2008)

Heute gabs eh schon ne News bei PCGH.de, das EA die NFS Entwickler auflöst. Hoffentlich lässt sich die Übernahmefirma länger als 1 Jahr Zeit pro Teil.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## darkfabel (21. Dezember 2008)

will mir nen neues board kaufen mit PCI-E habe jetzt AGP und die hd3850 512mb drauf wird das spiel mit pci-e mit der 9400gt 1gb besser laufen

thx für eure antworten


----------



## johnnyGT (21. Dezember 2008)

also die graka is nix für UC


----------



## darkfabel (21. Dezember 2008)

warum den nicht


----------



## darkfabel (21. Dezember 2008)

normaler weise ist die graka doch gut


----------



## johnnyGT (21. Dezember 2008)

erstens schneiden die ati´s besser bei uc ab als die nvidias(zb-die 4850 is schneller als ne 280) und die graka is ne verarschung ,, der ram is nur ddr2 und die gpu zu langsam um ihn zu managen


----------



## darkfabel (21. Dezember 2008)

kann man das game damit überhaupt zoggen
das wäre ja sonst voll schlecht aber bei meiner jetzigen graka hängt es auch
ab und zu mal


----------



## johnnyGT (21. Dezember 2008)

also deien jetzige is besser!!!
was is den dein bügee für die graka??


----------



## darkfabel (21. Dezember 2008)

also hätte so mit 110 euro
glaube das reicht erstma


----------



## johnnyGT (21. Dezember 2008)

tu bische drauf , dann hol dir die
512MB Sapphire Radeon HD4850 GDDR3 DVI TVo PCIe - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Netbooks und vieles mehr!


----------



## push@max (21. Dezember 2008)

Kann mich jonnyGT nur anschließen, die Nvidia Karte wäre eine Fehlinvestition und mit der würdest Du sicherlich nicht glücklich werden.

Leg ein paar Euro drauf und kauf Dir z.B. die hier Palit/XpertVision Radeon HD 4850, 512MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (XAE/48500+T352) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## darkfabel (21. Dezember 2008)

also heißt das das die die diese karte besitzen keine games zoggen können 
dann würde nvidea ja voll die schei*e machen


----------



## push@max (21. Dezember 2008)

darkfabel schrieb:


> also heißt das das die die diese karte besitzen keine games zoggen können
> dann würde nvidea ja voll die schei*e machen



Doch, die Leute mit der Karte können schon Spiele spielen, allerdings kommt es auch darauf an, wie man die Spiele spielt.

Die Karte eignet sich für Spiele einfach nicht, da hat Nvidia schon besser zu bieten, was allerdings Dein Budget sprengen würde.

Mit der HD4850 kannst Du eigentlich nichts falsch machen...wie sieht das restliche System bei Dir noch gleich aus?


----------



## darkfabel (21. Dezember 2008)

cpu:amd 64 x2 400+
2x 1gb aeneon ddr2 800mhz
500gb festplatte
hd 3850 512mb agp
und was hälste von der
http://www.kosatec.de/web/de/shop/detail/512MB_HD3850_Club_3D.105576.html


----------



## Speedi (21. Dezember 2008)

Das wäre deine Karte doch nur mit PCI-E Interface, das bringt's nicht wirklich^^
Nimm lieber die HD4850, die hier schon vorgeschlagen wurde, dann läuft auch alles.
Die paar Zehner werden's dann ja wohl auch nicht mehr sein, oder?!

Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## darkfabel (21. Dezember 2008)

ne kommt es nicht aber kann man mit der 9400gt denn dann nur auf low spielen oder wie geht das z.B  ich habe crysis kann ich das dann nur auf low zoggen


----------



## Speedi (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke mal Crysis wird mit ner 9400GT GAR NICHT gehen!!
mit ner HD4850 läuft's dann - je nach Monitor und dessen Pixel - flüssig, vielleicht auf High.

Wenn du jetzt aber einen 24"-Wide-Screen-Monitor betreiben willst, kommst du auch mit der HD4850 nicht aus.
Bei nem 19"-TFT ist die HD4850 genau die richtige! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## push@max (21. Dezember 2008)

Die HD4850 ist 15€ teurer und deutlich schneller als deine 3850.

Vergiss die 9400GT einfach


----------



## darkfabel (21. Dezember 2008)

passt doch habe nen 19" widescreen ok werde mir die  HD4850 morgen bestellen !!!!

oder kan ich auch die 
*HD4650*

nehm weil die bekomme ich billiger


----------



## Speedi (22. Dezember 2008)

Also von der würde ich dir auch abraten, wenn es nicht die HD4850 sein soll, kanst du noch auf die HD4830 ausweichen, die ist zwar ein bisschen langsamer, sollte aber auf nem 19-Zöller noch ausreichen, wobei du mit ner HD4850 noch besser bedient bist! 

Also ich würde jetzt die HD4850 nehmen!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## darkfabel (22. Dezember 2008)

ok habe mir die karte bestell wird morgen bei mir sein
habe da aber noch ne frage wie schaltet man die onboardgraka aus
hatte bis jetzt nur boards wo man keine onboardgraka hat.


----------



## johnnyGT (22. Dezember 2008)

normalerweise macht der es von selbst


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

Ja, die onboard Grafik wird automatisch abgeschaltet, sobald eine richtige Graka zum Einsatz kommt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. Dezember 2008)

Wenn nich kannst du das auch in BIOS umstellen,es jtz zwar schon zu spät,aber du hättest auch ne radeon HD 4830 nehmen können,ist jtz aber egal,die HD 4850 ist sowieso schneller^^.


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

Man soll ja auch ein wenig für die Zukunfz planen...mit der HD4850 kann er auf jeden Fall noch ein paar der kommenden Spiele zocken


----------



## darkfabel (22. Dezember 2008)

jop hoffe ich werde mir crysis kaufen


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

Aus heutiger Sicht ist Crysis wirklich ein super Game, da man nicht mehr so mit den Hardwareanforderungen kämpfen muss, wenn eine Graka ab 9800 GTX+/HD4850 im Rechner steckt ...

Ich denke, dass auch früher schon viele Leute eher zu Crysis, anstatt zu CoD4 gegriffen hätten, wenn es mit maximalen Details, flüssig spielbar gewesen wäre.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

darkfabel schrieb:


> jop hoffe ich werde mir crysis kaufen



Crysis wirst Du damit auf jeden Fall spielen können, ich warne dich aber schon vorher...erwarte keine Wunder 

Nicht das Du jetzt denkst, alles auf Max. und 1680er Auflösung usw.

Was hast Du für einen Monitor?


----------



## darkfabel (22. Dezember 2008)

nen 19" widescreen  1440 x 900


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde 1680 x 1050, AA/AF aus, DX10 und High einstellen. Sollte super laufen ...

Wir haben es doch tatsächlich geschafft, von UC zur Performance in Crysis zu kommen.  

*[Edit]*
Ok, dann eben die 1440 x 900 als Auflösung.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## darkfabel (22. Dezember 2008)

werde dann bei UC alles auf high stellen AA alles
kann ich eig ne pci-e 2.0 graka uf nen 16x port stecken


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele UC zwar leider nur mit 1280x1024 (mein 19"er gibt leider nicht mehr her), dafür wirklich aber alles aufgreht was geht, und es sieht geil aus


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

darkfabel schrieb:


> kann ich eig ne pci-e 2.0 graka uf nen 16x port stecken


Kannst du eigentlich ein Auto mit Motor fahren?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mir bei den derzeitigen Preisen auch einen 22" mit FullHD kaufen, der Frust wäre aber groß, wenn die Spiele in der Auflösung nur ruckeln würden


----------



## darkfabel (22. Dezember 2008)

wie meinst du das  meinst du echtes nein der monitor is gerade mal 2montate alt dafüt hat der auch dvi und hdmi
hat irgendwer von euch icq 481836084


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

Ein neuer Monitor ohne HDMI...bei mir noGo 

Ich meine die neuen 22" bieten mittlerweile FullHD Auflösung (1920x1080), die normalen 22" haben eine Auflösung von 1680x1050, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## darkfabel (22. Dezember 2008)

weiß ich jetzt nicht aber ich will mir nen neues gehäuse kaufen soll mit seitenfentser sein sollte nicht so teuer sein oder nen gaming gehäuse kann auch gebraucht sein weißt du vllt einen der eins verkauft


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. Dezember 2008)

@Max jo,haben sie,obwohl es mich wundert ,das mein CRT 15" ist und die optimale Auflösung 1280x1024 ist

Nein,aber ein Seperano finde ich schick,gibt es auch mit Seitenfenster


----------



## darkfabel (23. Dezember 2008)

aber wie bekomme ich denn die fps von den spielen raus. steht das Irgend wo ich weiß nicht wooo


----------



## BamBuchi (23. Dezember 2008)

darkfabel schrieb:


> aber wie bekomme ich denn die fps von den spielen raus. steht das Irgend wo ich weiß nicht wooo





Ich hab jetz nur deinen satz gelesen...
Ich versteh dich jetzt ned ganz..
Meinst du : das du sehen willst wie viele fps du in undercover hast?


----------



## darkfabel (23. Dezember 2008)

ja und z.B bei crysis oder anderen aber ersrtma bei UC


----------



## BamBuchi (23. Dezember 2008)

ja mit fraps 

Download: Fraps Version 2.9.6 - Fraps, FPS, Screenshot, Video, Benchmark



lad dir das runter  dann öffnest du das vor dem game und dann geh zocken ..
.. dann is oben links automatisch die fps-anzahl

MfG


----------



## darkfabel (23. Dezember 2008)

ok danke werde es gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## BamBuchi (23. Dezember 2008)

mach das 


Viel spaß xD

MfG


----------



## darkfabel (23. Dezember 2008)

ok habe es getestet und hatte höchtesns 27fps


----------



## BamBuchi (23. Dezember 2008)

Cool 
Bei Crysis oder bei NFSU ?

Kannst du nochmal dein System nennen? 

MfG


----------



## darkfabel (23. Dezember 2008)

bei nfs UC 27 fps crysis hole ich mir noch sys:
AMD athlon 64 x2 4000+
2*1gb aeneon 800mhz
Gecube HD 3850 512MB
500gb seagate HDD
sharkon 550W netzteil


----------



## BamBuchi (23. Dezember 2008)

Ok

Bin mal Pennen... Gute Nacht @ ALL


----------



## darkfabel (23. Dezember 2008)

welche karten kann ich zum crossfire benutzen zu zwei karten 
weil ich glaube bei ati braucht man nicht 2 bau gleiche karten 
welche karte bracuhe ich für die HD4650
und welche für die HD4850
danke für antworten


----------



## boss3D (23. Dezember 2008)

Innerhalb der HD4000-Serie kannst du alles miteinander kombinieren, genauso wie bei der HD3000 Serie. Bedenke aber immer, dass alle Grakas im Verbund auf dem Niveau der Schwächsten laufen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. Dezember 2008)

darkfabel schrieb:


> bei nfs UC 27 fps crysis hole ich mir noch sys:
> AMD athlon 64 x2 4000+
> 2*1gb aeneon 800mhz
> Gecube HD 3850 512MB
> ...


Das liegt an der CPU, UC ist extrem CPU limitiert, wie wir in diesem Thread schon mehrfach feststellten. Unsere Grakas sind etwa gleichschnell und ich hab mit meiner CPU (1680er, 2*AA und max.Details, 4*AF) minimal 35 fps.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## darkfabel (23. Dezember 2008)

also kann ich jetzt die hd4650 und die HD4850 mit crossfire verbinden oder wie


----------



## boss3D (23. Dezember 2008)

darkfabel schrieb:


> also kann ich jetzt die hd4650 und die HD4850 mit crossfire verbinden oder wie


Ja, allerdings hast du dann praktisch 2x HD4650 im CF ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (23. Dezember 2008)

darkfabel schrieb:


> also kann ich jetzt die hd4650 und die HD4850 mit crossfire verbinden oder wie



Leider richtet sich die größere Karte an der Leistung der Kleineren, weshalb die 4650 eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## darkfabel (23. Dezember 2008)

ok danke


----------



## boss3D (23. Dezember 2008)

Eine HD4850 ist doch sowieso stark genug für UC. Ich weiß garnicht, was du da mit der lahmen HD4650 willst?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (23. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Eine HD4850 ist doch sowieso stark genug für UC. Ich weiß garnicht, was du da mit der lahmen HD4650 willst?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Wahrscheinlich wollte er sie zur Verstärkung einsetzen.


----------



## darkfabel (23. Dezember 2008)

ja genau


----------



## push@max (23. Dezember 2008)

Mit dem Gedanken habe ich auch kurz gespielt, geblendet von einem Kaufpreis für eine HD4850 für 75€


----------



## darkfabel (23. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich 2mal die selbe graka habe verdoppelt sich doch die geschwindigkeit oder?


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Dezember 2008)

wenn du glück hast ja!!-und wenn du keine stinkigen MR siehst!!


----------



## darkfabel (23. Dezember 2008)

ok werde mal von nem kumpel die gleich graka holen und ma ausprobieren


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Dezember 2008)

ahja deine graka lässt sich gut übertakten !!-da sie nur eine runtergetaktete 4670 ist!!


----------



## darkfabel (23. Dezember 2008)

Habe gerade nf un gezoggt 44 fps habe nen screen gemacht weiß aber nicht wie ich den hochlade


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Dezember 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## darkfabel (23. Dezember 2008)

so habe die HD 4850 und 44 FPS


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Dezember 2008)

ich dachte du hast die 4670!!!-dann brauchste erstrecht keine neue!!!


----------



## darkfabel (23. Dezember 2008)

NEIN die is heute doch neu


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Dezember 2008)

asü-musst verstehen mein schwamm tropft langsam!!


----------



## darkfabel (23. Dezember 2008)

ok dann is ja gut


----------



## push@max (23. Dezember 2008)

Man kann nicht pauschal sagen, dass sich die Grafikleistung verdoppelt, ist vom Spiel abhängig.

Allerdings funktioniert CF bei der 4000er Serie meiner Ansicht richtig gut, sodass sich das schon lohnt.


----------



## boss3D (24. Dezember 2008)

darkfabel schrieb:


> wenn ich 2mal die selbe graka habe verdoppelt sich doch die geschwindigkeit oder?


^^    
Nicht mal ansatzweise ...  
Doppelte Geschwindigkeit ist immer der Wunschtraum von CF/SLI-Neulingen, aber die erreichst du in genau 0 % aller Games.

Jetzt im Ernst: Du solltest maximal mit einer 60 %igen Leistungssteigerung rechnen und selbst die wirst du in vielen Games nicht erreichen. Also immer schön realistisch bleibe.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## darkfabel (24. Dezember 2008)

a is ja gut war ja auch nur ne ideee


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. Dezember 2008)

es kann sogar vorkommen das ein spiel mit CF/Sli schlechter läuft als mit einer einzelnen karte. Deshalb finde ich eine Starke single GPU eigentlich die beste lösung. Ausserdem hast du die Probleme mit µrucklern etc.
und für eine in der relation zum preis geringe mehrleistung lege zumindest ich mir kein sli/cf system zu. 
Natürlich gibt es immer leute, die mit ihrem SLI/CF sehr zufrieden sind und sich jederzeit ein neues kaufen würden, das muss aber jeder für sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## boss3D (24. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hatte schon mal ein SLI-System _(2x 8800 GTS 320 MB)_ und war damit eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Sowas kann durchaus seine Vorzüge haben, aber man sollte sich vor der Anschaffung ganz genau über alles informieren, um nicht am Ende enttäuscht zu sein. 
Trotzdem bin ich jetzt froh, eine starke Single-GPU zu haben, aber ich schließe nicht aus, dass ich mir wieder mal eine Multi-GPU-Sys anschaffen werde. Wirklich denkbar wäre sowas für mich, wenn deutliche Fortschritte bei der Abschaffung von Mikrorucklern bemerkbar werden ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. Dezember 2008)

genau, 
die mikroruckler sind eigentlich das, was am meisten bei derartigen systemen abschreckt. Wenn diese behoben sind, werden warscheinlich deutlich mehr zu multi gpu systemen greifen.


----------



## darkfabel (24. Dezember 2008)

wie läuft das eig wird die 2te graka einfach in den pci slot drunter gesetzt oder wie weil ich habe ja nur einen pci-e slot
habe heute mein neues board und meine neue tastatur angeschlossen die tastaur einfach geil LOGITECH G11
achja und ich suche nen am2 prozessor boxed brauch nur ein sempron werden soll für bekannte nen office pc werden so 2ghz AM2


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. Dezember 2008)

darkfabel schrieb:


> wie läuft das eig wird die 2te graka einfach in den pci slot drunter gesetzt oder wie weil ich habe ja nur einen pci-e slot
> habe heute mein neues board und meine neue tastatur angeschlossen die tastaur einfach geil LOGITECH G11
> achja und ich suche nen am2 prozessor boxed brauch nur ein sempron werden soll für bekannte nen office pc werden so 2ghz AM2




ich versteh deine fragen nich so ganz ^^ 
die sind vielleicht n bisschen "schwammig" ausgedrückt ^^
wenn du Punkt und Kommas setzen würdest wärs vielleicht n bisschen einfacher  

für die 2te Graka im SLI/CF brauchst du eine (bzw 2  ) Sli bzw CF Bridge
nur als beispiel CSSC.de Online-Shop

zum CPU 
wie wärs mit dem : ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - CPU - Desktop - Sockel AM2 - AMD Sempron64 LE-1200

?


----------



## darkfabel (24. Dezember 2008)

der cpu is gut den neme ich aber ich meine 
ich habe eine garka auf dem pci-e port stecken und wenn ich jetzt eine 2te hole verbinde ich die mit dem crossfire ich weiß aber wo steke ich die 2te hin


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. Dezember 2008)

wo is das problem? 
oder hast du keine 2 PCI slots?


----------



## darkfabel (24. Dezember 2008)

doch aber ich wusste nicht ob ich die dann einfach in einen pci slot stecken kannn


----------



## boss3D (24. Dezember 2008)

Diese Diskussion bitte in den entsprechenden Unterforen _(z.B. Grafikkarten) _weiterführen. Danke für euer Verständnis ...

btt!!!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## darkfabel (24. Dezember 2008)

Ok !! Sr


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Dezember 2008)

Hey
Habe jetz NFSU bekommen..
Alle Einstellungen klaa auf alles was geht und 1680x1050 Auflösung.
Komischer weisse ruckel ich darum mit 25 fps.!!!
System seht ihr unten. Kein AA/AF.

Treiber : 178.15

Crysis und Crysis Warhead zock ich mit 30 fps und NFSU mit 25 ?!!?
da kann was ned stimmen!


----------



## Uziflator (24. Dezember 2008)

Davon ahb ich schon gehört das soll die Leistung fressen und sieht nich bessser aus,da hat auch glaub ich PCG was zu gesagt bin aber nich sicher.

Das Game hat einen sehr großen hardware hunger,die grafik is aber mies.


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Dezember 2008)

Ja aber im Test hatte die GTX260 46 fps
und sogar darkfabel hatte mit seiner HD4850 44fps !!?


----------



## Uziflator (24. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ja aber im Test hatte die GTX260 46 fps
> und sogar darkfabel hatte mit seiner HD4850 44fps !!?



War der Test auch mit der gleichen Auflösung?

NFSU Gepatcht?


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. Dezember 2008)

Nein der test war mit 1024x768 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
ich hab erlich gesagt ka warum es net funzt mit höherer framerate, denn bei mir läufts ruckelfrei....


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Dezember 2008)

ja siehst du ... auch 1680x1050 gä ?
mit wie vielen fps


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6..._Grafikkarten-_und_CPU-Benchmark-Test/?page=2


----------



## Uziflator (24. Dezember 2008)

ka warum das bei dir am ruckeln ist?!


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Dezember 2008)

mhh =(


----------



## boss3D (25. Dezember 2008)

Nicht wundern wegen der schlechten Performance. Undercover ist DAS ATi-Spiel schlechthin. Selbst eine HD4850 schlägt die sonst sehr starke GTX 280 um Längen ...

Damit müsst ihr Geforce-Besitzer leben.  

Hier noch was zur Veranschaulichung.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Dezember 2008)

Ja da steht die normale GTX260 mit 216 alus...

da steht auch 44fps und minimal 37
Ich hab 25 und eine übertaktete ..


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nicht wundern wegen der schlechten Performance. Undercover ist DAS ATi-Spiel schlechthin. Selbst eine HD4850 schlägt die sonst sehr starke GTX 280 um Längen ...
> 
> Damit müsst ihr Geforce-Besitzer leben.
> 
> ...




pfft selbst meine 9800gtx+ läuft über 40 fps auf 1600x1200, also deutlich höher als seine 260gtx


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Dezember 2008)

ja -.-"
gibts patches ??


----------



## Uziflator (25. Dezember 2008)

Müsste es gebe.
 Musst du gucken bei EA


----------



## boss3D (25. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ich hab 25 und eine übertaktete ..


... und bestimmt im nHancer, im Treibermenü, oder sonst wo AA/AF aktiviert. 


BamBuchi schrieb:


> gibts patches ??


Nö und es wird auch keiner mehr kommen, da EA das, für UC verantwortliche, Blackbox Studio geschlossen hat. UC hat sich erst 35.000 Mal verkauft, was sehr sehr schlecht ist, zumindest für einen NfS-Titel ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## darkfabel (25. Dezember 2008)

Habe sogarmit meiner HD 3850 AA x8 alles auf high 1440x900 max 44fps


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ... und bestimmt im nHancer, im Treibermenü, oder sonst wo AA/AF aktiviert.



sollte doch eigentlich nix machen, ich habe auch im Treiber 16 faches AA aktiviert, noch dazu 16faches AF und es zockelt nicht. Obwohl bei der einstellung selbst AC zockelt ^^


----------



## push@max (25. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich war ein Patch in Arbeit...ob er jetzt noch kommt, weiß ich nicht.

Die Verkaufszahlen für UC sind wirklich miserabel


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Dezember 2008)

MHH
denn nHancer hab ich doch runtergeschmissen...
soll ich mal den 180.48 drauf machen??
nur das dumme is mein freund hat den 180.48 bei seiner gtx260 mit 192alus und kann far cry 2 komischer weisse nur noch auf DX9 zocken 

MfG

Sogar ne HD3870 packt da 44fps??
das kann doch iwo ned stimmen


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> MfG
> 
> Sogar ne HD3870 packt da 44fps??
> das kann doch iwo ned stimmen




auflösung beachten^^
1440x900

das sind n paar pixelchen weniger als 1680x1050


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Dezember 2008)

ja abr das kann keine 20 fps mehr sein^^


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Dezember 2008)

öhm doch, ich denk schon dass das möglich ist


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Dezember 2008)

guck dir mal den leistungs-unterschied zwischen der hd3870 un der gtx260 an..
auch wenn es ein "ati" spiel ist ... un bisschen kleiner die auflösung ist. 
mhh.. aber 20 is schon dafür bisschen viel


----------



## push@max (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass 20fps nur wegen der Auflösung ein bissl viel sind.


----------



## boss3D (25. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Sogar ne HD3870 packt da 44fps??


In UC wirst du dich wohl damit abfinden müssen, dass ATi`s ganz weit vorne liegen und selbst die schnellsten Geforcen stehen lassen. Da wird dich auch der 180.48er nicht weiterbringen, dessen Installation ich dir trotzdem empfehlen würde ...

Ich weiß nicht, warum genau nVidia-Grakas in UC so eine schlechte Performance hinlegen, aber es liegt definitiv an der Programmierung/Optimierung des Spiels und nicht an irgendwelchen Einstellungen/Auflösungen. Die ATi´s performen ja in alles Settings hervorragend. Da kannst du nur hoffen, dass zukünftige Treiber etwas mehr FPS bringen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Dezember 2008)

@Katamaranoid: Welchen Treiber hast du im mom. ?


----------



## darkfabel (26. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt für  UC ein patch dieser ist aber nicht von EA entwickelt worden.
NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Undercover, ProStreet, Carbon, Most Wanted, Underground Serie
patch geht auf eigene gefahr es kann sein das bei online spielen punkbuster ein vom server kickt aber für welche die nicht online zoggen is es ganz cool!!


----------



## push@max (26. Dezember 2008)

darkfabel schrieb:


> Es gibt für  UC ein patch dieser ist aber nicht von EA entwickelt worden.
> NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Undercover, ProStreet, Carbon, Most Wanted, Underground Serie
> patch geht auf eigene gefahr es kann sein das bei online spielen punkbuster ein vom server kickt aber für welche die nicht online zoggen is es ganz cool!!



Meinst Du den HD-Patch für besseres Bild?


----------



## darkfabel (26. Dezember 2008)

ja genau den meine  ich


----------



## Menthe (26. Dezember 2008)

Habs jetzt mal bei einem Kollegen gespielt, boah richtig schlecht. Find ich echt gut das Black Box geschlossen wurde.

P.S. 333. Post ^^


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Dezember 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Jup,ist ned so besonders..
Ab Most Wantend  hat mir nix mehr gefallen


----------



## Menthe (26. Dezember 2008)

Geht mir genauso Most Wanted wr der letzte gute NfS Teil.


----------



## push@max (26. Dezember 2008)

darkfabel schrieb:


> ja genau den meine  ich



Den Patch find ich nicht so gut, weil er UC den Glanzeffekt nimmt und mir gefällt das eigentlich ganz gut.

Bugs oder sonstige Fehler werden dadurch nicht behoben.


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Dezember 2008)

Wie viele Fahrlevel gibts bei NFSU ??
Bin bei 8. und muss den Hector verfolgen und kaputt rammen 


MfG


----------



## darkfabel (26. Dezember 2008)

bin lev. 14


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Dezember 2008)

welchen wagen hast du


----------



## darkfabel (26. Dezember 2008)

lamborghini gallardo
alles auf pro
max 370km/h


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Dezember 2008)

bin jetz 10 und immer noch ned is m3 freigeschaltet


----------



## darkfabel (26. Dezember 2008)

ich galube das kommt erst bei 13 bin aber nicht genau sicher


----------



## Speedi (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin auch auf Lvl. 14.
Ich habe eigentlich nur 2 Wagen, die ich fahre:

Lamborghini Gallardo alles auf PRO, fährt maximal 372 km/h
Bugatti Veyron alles auf PRO, hab ich bisher auf 421 km/h getrieben, aber da geht noch mehr...  

Sind schöne Autos, aber wenn ich noch was zur Performance sagen darf:

Ich habe ne GTX 280 zu Weihnachten bekommen. Ich habe eigentlich nie mehr als 49 FPS, einmal hatte ich 51, aber nur für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde.
Minimale FPS sind bei mit 32, z.B. wenn ich duch nen Verfolgungsstopper fahre.

Also es ruckelt bei mir nicht (alle Einstellungen auf Hoch, im Treiber oder nHancer nichts eingestellt und in 1280x1024)

Aber ich hätte bei ner GTX280 schon ein bisschen mehr erwartet, aber wenn's ein ATI-Spiel ist muss ich wohl damit leben... 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin gerade auf Level 5, habe das Game aber auch schon zum 3 Mal neuangefangen. 2 Mal durch und es macht immer noch sehr viel Spaß ... 


Kepi007 schrieb:


> Aber ich hätte bei ner GTX280 schon ein bisschen mehr erwartet, aber wenn's ein ATI-Spiel ist muss ich wohl damit leben...


Dabei hast du es noch richtig gut. Ich muss damit leben, dass 80 % aller Games am Markt "nVidia-Games" sind ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (28. Dezember 2008)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf Lvl. 14.
> Ich habe eigentlich nur 2 Wagen, die ich fahre:
> 
> Lamborghini Gallardo alles auf PRO, fährt maximal 372 km/h
> ...






Kann doch ned sein
Ich fahrn Lamborghini Gallardo bin lv. 11 oder so 
und hab kein geld mehr.
obwohl icjh fahre fahre un fast nix zum tunen ausgebe!!
???
Und ich wollt mirn bugatti leisten =(


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

Für euch Pleitegeier habe ich was Feines:


Spoiler



$EDSOC / %%$3/" - 10,000 US-Dollar In-Game-Geld


Ich habe den übrigesn NIE benutzt, bevor der erste fragt.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (28. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Für euch Pleitegeier habe ich was Feines:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






JAJAjajajajaajajaa 
Spieletipps wetten  xD 
Ne cheaten tu ich ned 

Mhh muss wohl weiter fahrn bis ich geld hab^^

Trotzdem danke boss


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein Porsche.

Irgendwie schaut es trotz 6xAA/16xAF immer noch total besch.... aus.


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ne cheaten tu ich ned


Richtige Einstellung! 
Ich konnte mich auch noch nie dazu überwinden ... 


xTc schrieb:


> Irgendwie schaut es trotz 6xAA/16xAF immer noch total besch.... aus.


Davon abgesehen, dass ich die Grafik schon ziemlich geil finde und zu den Sträken von UC zähle, liegt das ganzu einfach daran, dass das AA leider nicht die Schatten erfasst. 
Im Übrigen sorgt 6x MSAA selten für Wunder. 8x SSAA wäre da schon feiner.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Der Dudelsack (28. Dezember 2008)

Sind ein paar schöne Wagen dabei!!!
Kauf ich mir das Spiel...


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe heute nach langer Zeit wieder mal zum Vergleich Most Wanted gezockt und mir ist das Spiel auf einmal voll öde vorgekommen. Undercover hat schon seine eigene Faszination. Zumindest für mich ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich will nicht meckern, das Auto schaut schon gut aus. Aber die _Umwelt_ benötigt mal eine Facelift. 

Finde es halt echt schade, das Häuser oder Bäume so schlechte Schatten werfen müssen.... 


Gruß


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die Auto Darstellung ist auf alle Fälle gelungen und besser als in MW,aber die Umgebung ist billig wie und je


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

^^ Das ist aber generell in nahezu allen Rennspielen so, dass die Umwelt nur solange gut aussieht, solange man mit mind. 200 km/h daran vorbei düst. Stehen bleiben darf man in einem Rennspiel nicht. Dann sieht man all die verwaschenen Texturen und das nicht nur in Need for Speeds ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> @Katamaranoid: Welchen Treiber hast du im mom. ?



sorry war länger net online... 
generell hab ich immer den neusten Treiber, Betas überspringe ich immer.


----------



## quicksilver1985 (28. Dezember 2008)

hab da mal ne frage? welche möglichkeit besteht um nfs undercover zu installieren allerdings mit einem pc ohne internet verbindung? wer kann helfen


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. Dezember 2008)

sofern du es nicht illegal runtergeladen hast oder das game sonst irgendwie illegal besorgt hast kannst du es ruhigen gewissens cracken.
(hoffe ich darf das sagen ) ^^ 
bzw dürfte doch ein aktivierungs key dabei sein oder?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (28. Dezember 2008)

quicksilver1985 schrieb:


> hab da mal ne frage? welche möglichkeit besteht um nfs undercover zu installieren allerdings mit einem pc ohne internet verbindung? wer kann helfen




Also wenn man eine original DVD kauft ist dort ein Key mit dabei und die Instalation sollte ohne Probleme verlaufen ! Zum starten des games muss dann natürlich die original DVD im Laufwerk sein damit das Spiel startet , also ? 

P.S. Ich bin immer noch nicht durch  Ich glaub ich sollte mal wieder mehr spielen ! Spiel wird allerdings immer geiler so öfter man es spielt , vor allem die 180,360° Drehungen bei Vollgas sind der Hit 


Mfg Micha


----------



## boss3D (29. Dezember 2008)

Nö, *Undercover läuft auch ohne DVD* ... 

Ich habe ja auch keine DVD, weil diese meinem Bruder gehört und kann es trotzdem zocken.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## johnnyGT (29. Dezember 2008)

@boss!!-Frühaufsteher oder Nacht-durchzocker??


----------



## boss3D (29. Dezember 2008)

^^ Letzteres. Ich schlafe mich immer gerne aus, zocke dafür aber bis spät in die Nacht. Trotzdem bin ich munter genug, um die wichtigsten Dinge herauszufinden ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (29. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Letzteres. Ich schlafe mich immer gerne aus, zocke dafür aber bis spät in die Nacht. Trotzdem bin ich munter genug, um die wichtigsten Dinge herauszufinden ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D





xD so kennen wir dich


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Januar 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage...

Wie macht man die 360 grad Drehung??

Ich versuch immer mit handbremse,...
Geht ned.. xP

MfG


----------



## boss3D (3. Januar 2009)

Die Drehungen macht man, wie folgt:
Einfach die Rückwertstaste laaange drücken und ständig nach Rechts/Links lenken. Dann macht der Wagen so viele Drehungen, wie du willst ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Januar 2009)

.. ja boss3D das weiß ich 
abr ich mein jetz bei fahrt...


MfG


----------



## boss3D (3. Januar 2009)

Was nutzt dir während der Fahrt eine 360er Drehung, oder meinst du einen Überschlag?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## msix38 (3. Januar 2009)

Ich will endlich nen neuen Wagen


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Was nutzt dir während der Fahrt eine 360er Drehung, oder meinst du einen Überschlag?
> 
> MfG, boss3D





Wie überschlag??  

Ja manche Fahren doch un dann drehen die sicch einma un fahren weiter...
die 360er grad drehung...


----------



## boss3D (3. Januar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Wie überschlag??


Purzelbaum ... 


BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ja manche Fahren doch un dann drehen die sicch einma un fahren weiter...
> die 360er grad drehung...


Ich kapiere es einfach nicht, was du willst. Ich kenne nur die Variante, dass man während dem Rückwärtsfahren in eine Richtung lenkt und der Wagen so eine Drehung hinlegt.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (3. Januar 2009)

@BamBuchi: Du musst die Handbremse drücken, nach ca. 90 Grad leicht aufs Gas steigen und dabei nach links/rechts je nach Richtung drücken. So klapts bei mir fast immer.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Januar 2009)

Mach ich doch .,.. pack ich ja auch aber auf vid.s machen die das immer mit ner geschwindigkeit .=(
..@ boss .. ja das kann ich auch


----------



## push@max (11. Januar 2009)

hey...sollte nicht irgendwann ein Patch für UC erscheinen? Oder wurde der jetzt ebenfalls aufs Eis gelegt?


----------



## johnnyGT (11. Januar 2009)

warscheinlich


----------



## msix38 (12. Januar 2009)

Habt ihr auch diese komischen Treppen/Kanten/Ecken (siehe Schattierung) hier?


----------



## msix38 (12. Januar 2009)

Bin ich der einzige?! Glaub ich nicht!


----------



## Menthe (12. Januar 2009)

Ich würde mal Anti - Aliasing reinmachen.


----------



## ATImania (12. Januar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige?! Glaub ich nicht!



Ne bist du auch nicht!! Hatte ich auch und mein Bruder auch! Erst dachte ich "okay, dann schalte ich AA mal ein" aber auch bei 4x keine änderung und jetzt zocke ich mit AA 2x und zwar ohne Schatten! Mein Bruder hat die Schatten auch auf "Aus" gestellt. BlackBox und EA haben das Spiel sowieso größtenteils verkackt 

Das Spiel macht zwar an sich spaß und die Grafik ist okay aber die Schatten sind nur ein schlechtes Beispiel


----------



## msix38 (12. Januar 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> Ich würde mal Anti - Aliasing reinmachen.


Ich habe alles auf Extreme Settings, d.h. alles bis zum Anschlag hochgedreht. 
Volles AA/AF, V-Sync aktiviert, Resolution: 1680x1050, mehr geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Menthe (12. Januar 2009)

Okay wusste gar nicht das nicht mal AA was bringt.


----------



## ATImania (12. Januar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Ich habe alles auf Extreme Settings, d.h. alles bis zum Anschlag hochgedreht.
> Volles AA/AF, V-Sync aktiviert, Resolution: 1680x1050, mehr geht nicht mehr.



Da kannst du dich auch noch so auf den Kopf stellen das wird nicht besser 
Ich habe zwar nicht alles voll ausgereitzt (Details & Effekte alles Hoch) AA 2x, Filter: Anisotropic, 1024x768 aber auch da das selbe Problem! Liegt am Game! 

So sieht es bei mir aus (ohne Schatten):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es läuft zwar mit fast 40 Fps im schnitt flüssig aber es hat auch die schlechte angewohnheit alle paar Minuten mal für 5 Sekunden stehen zu bleiben oder in der ein oder anderen Kurve auf 1 Fps zu sinken 

BlackBox BlackBox ohhhh BlackBox


----------



## DestroyER (12. Januar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Da kannst du dich auch noch so auf den Kopf stellen das wird nicht besser
> Ich habe zwar nicht alles voll ausgereitzt (Details & Effekte alles Hoch) AA 2x, Filter: Anisotropic, 1024x768 aber auch da das selbe Problem! Liegt am Game!
> 
> So sieht es bei mir aus (ohne Schatten):
> ...




Hi ich habe auch mal NFS gespielt..und auch alles auf High aber ich habe solche Treppen komischerweise auch. Denkst du echt, dass es am Spiel liegt?


----------



## ATImania (12. Januar 2009)

DestroyER schrieb:


> Hi ich habe auch mal NFS gespielt..und auch alles auf High aber ich habe solche Treppen komischerweise auch. Denkst du echt, dass es am Spiel liegt?



Also wenn BlackBox und EA es fertig bekommen NfS Undercover auf der PS3 zum Ruckeln zu bekommen so das die Steuerung schon leidet und auf Der Wii sowieso voll verhauen wurde, dann würde es mich nicht wundern wenn es am Spiel liegen würde 

Ich meine wir spielen es alle auf Hoch und haben sogar teilweise AA eingeschaltet und ab 1024x768 aufwärts und trotzdem 

Das ist doch sonst nicht normal sowas!


----------



## Menthe (12. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht wollten die so cool sein wie Jowood und haben deshalb Bugs reingemacht.


----------



## ATImania (12. Januar 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollten die so cool sein wie Jowood und haben deshalb Bugs reingemacht.





Ja das wird es wohl sein!! Aber mal erhlich, Diese Treppen und Kanten da bekommt man mit der Zeit schon fast Augenschmerzen und es kostet auch noch Hardware Performance und das ist irgendwann nicht mehr Lustig! 

Also mein Bruder und ich haben die Notbremse gezogen und sch*** auf Schatten


----------



## DestroyER (12. Januar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Ja das wird es wohl sein!! Aber mal erhlich, Diese Treppen und Kanten da bekommt man mit der Zeit schon fast Augenschmerzen und es kostet auch noch Hardware Performance und das ist irgendwann nicht mehr Lustig!
> 
> Also mein Bruder und ich haben die Notbremse gezogen und sch*** auf Schatten




Aber ohne Schatten ist das Game doch nur halt so schön


----------



## ATImania (12. Januar 2009)

DestroyER schrieb:


> Aber ohne Schatten ist das Game doch nur halt so schön



Das ganze Game ist nur halb so schön wie es hätte eigentlich sein können wenn BlackBox und EA es nicht verkackt hätten und eine Engine Anno 2005 ala Most Wanted uns wieder präsentiert hätten 

Da sind die Schatten das kleinste Problem


----------



## push@max (12. Januar 2009)

ich hatte jetzt die gerade beschriebenen Schattenprobleme...das die Schatten nicht so gut in dem Spiel sind, ist auch klar. Wenn man mit 300 durch die Stadt düst, interessieren mich die Schatten eh nicht.


----------



## boss3D (12. Januar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> wenn BlackBox und EA es nicht verkackt hätten und eine Engine Anno 2005 ala Most Wanted uns wieder präsentiert hätten
> 
> Da sind die Schatten das kleinste Problem


Meckern können die, die es besser machen können. Vielleicht ist es dir nicht aufgefallen, aber UC basiert rein zufällig auf ein und der selben Engine, wie MW, nur dass diese weiterentwickelt wurde. Also lieber mal informieren, bevor du den Mund so weit aufmachst ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATImania (12. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Meckern können die, die es besser machen können. Vielleicht ist es dir nicht aufgefallen, aber *UC basiert rein zufällig auf ein und der selben Engine, wie MW*, nur dass diese weiterentwickelt wurde. Also lieber mal informieren, bevor du den Mund so weit aufmachst ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Hallo???

Genau das habe ich doch auch Kritisiert!! 
Diese Engine Anno 2005 hat 2008/09 nichts mehr zu suchen 
In dem Moment, wo sie sich für die Engine entschieden haben, haben sie verkackt
und das was du "weitereintwickelt" nennst, nenne ich 80% mehr Licht % blendeffekte  ganz Toll EA / BlackBox 

Selbst Pro Street war von der Grafik Performance besser! Also wird man ja wohl kritik äußern dürfen, vorallem weil ja auch noch Burnout Paradise im Februar kommt welches es vor macht, wie es sein muss 

Ohhhh Moment mal eben.......Burnout Paradise.......hat da nicht auch irgendwie EA ihre Finger im Spiel???


----------



## boss3D (13. Januar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich doch auch Kritisiert!!


Dein Verständnis der deutschen Sprache ist mir rätselhaft. Ich habe in meinem Posting, das du zitiert hast, absolut nichts kritisiert ...


ATImania schrieb:


> Diese Engine Anno 2005 hat 2008/09 nichts mehr zu suchen


Diese Engine von Anno 2005 wurde dermaßen stark und gut weiterentwickelt, dass sie sich meiner Meinung nach zumindest in grafischer Hinsicht keineswegs hinter anderen Renngames, wie z.B. GRID verstecken muss.


ATImania schrieb:


> In dem Moment, wo sie sich für die Engine entschieden haben, haben sie verkackt


Nö, in dem Moment haben sie die erste richtige Entscheidung getroffen und zwar den Weg von MW weiter zu gehen. Leider hat es dann mit der Weiterentwicklung auf technischer Basis nicht so ganz geklappt_ (siehe Pixelschatten)_, aber das ist auch schon alles, was man der Engine bzw. Black Box vorwerfen kann.


ATImania schrieb:


> und das was du "weitereintwickelt" nennst, nenne ich 80% mehr Licht % blendeffekte


Wenn dir nicht mehr Unterschiede auffallen, dann rate ich dringenst dazu, mal selber MW zu spielen und auf Dinge, wie Autos, Texturen, Schadensmodell, etc. zu achten ...


ATImania schrieb:


> Selbst Pro Street war von der Grafik Performance besser!


Auf ATi`s performt auch UC sehr gut. Dass nVidia nicht im Stande ist, einen ordentlichen Treiber für die hauseigenen Grakas zu entwickeln, ist ganz einfach Pech eines jeden Geforce-Besitzers. Und ob die Grafik jetzt in UC, oder in PS besser ist, ist wohl eindeutig Ansichtssache. Im Übrigen kann ich auch bei diesem Vergleich wieder auf die Texturen verweisen, die in UC deutlich besser ausfallen. 


ATImania schrieb:


> Also wird man ja wohl kritik äußern dürfen, vorallem weil ja auch noch Burnout Paradise im Februar kommt welches es vor macht, wie es sein muss


Zuerst mal abwarten, ob Paradise erstens nicht verschoben wird und ob es zweitens auch wirklich so gut aussieht, wie auf den nachbearbeiteten Vorabbildern ...


ATImania schrieb:


> Ohhhh Moment mal eben.......Burnout Paradise.......hat da nicht auch irgendwie EA ihre Finger im Spiel???


Jo, das für Paradise verantwortliche Studie arbeitet für EA und wird die NfS-Serie weiterführen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## johnnyGT (13. Januar 2009)

also wird nfs weitergeführt??


----------



## ATImania (13. Januar 2009)

Okay habe extra für dich jetzt eben in NfS mal ein Screenshot gemacht 
Einstellung: 1024x768, Details & Effekte alle Hoch, AA 2x, Filter: Anisotropic

>>> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/487r-34-jpg.html


----------



## CentaX (13. Januar 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> also wird nfs weitergeführt??




Schon, aber von nem andren Entwicklerstudio 
Dem, was für die Burnout Teile zuständig war, um genau zu sein...


----------



## boss3D (13. Januar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Okay habe extra für dich jetzt eben in NfS mal ein Screenshot gemacht
> Einstellung: 1024x768, Details & Effekte alle Hoch, AA 2x, Filter: Anisotropic
> 
> >>> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/487r-34-jpg.html


1.) Du musst mir nichts beweisen.
2.) Ich weiß selbst sehr gut, wie UC aussieht.
3.) Auch die anderen Fahrzeuge _(zumindest die, die fahren)_ haben keine "Matschtexturen", wenn du näher heranfährst. Dass die Details mit zunehmender Entfernung abnehmen ist klar ...
4.) Dein Legostein-Argument halte ich auch für Schwachsinn. Ein Tunnel ist nunmal aus grauem Beton, was du auch in der Realität ganz leicht feststellen kannst.
5.) Wenn du mit 300 km/h durch die Gegend fährst, fällt dir nahezu keine "grafische Schwäche" mehr auf und Rennspiele sind nunmal nicht dazu gedacht, mit dem Auto stundenlang herumzustehen, um möglichst viele Fehler zu entdecken. 
6.) Du müsstest mal UC auf einem 22 Zöller sehen. Da wirkt das Game ganz anders_ (besser!)_, als in 1024 x 768 ...
7.) Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wieso manche Leute es einfach nicht lassen können, Läuse zu suchen, wo es nur geht und jeden noch so kleinen, unscheinbaren Patzer an die große Glocke hängen? Einfach nervend, wenn manche Leute absolut garnichts verzeihen können/wollen und am laufenden Band meckern ...
8.) Wenn dich so viel an UC stört, wieso hast du dir das Game dann überhaupt gekauft? Im Sammelthreat wurden doch schon alle nur erdenklichen Fehler aufgezählt und du hättest dich darüber informieren können.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATImania (13. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe es zumindest auf einem 20" Zoll TFT bei meinem Bruder gezockt in 1440x900 und alles auf Hoch aber das sah auch nicht besser aus und die Grafikfehler haben wir bei Ihm ja auch das erste mal gefunden 

Er hat es sich gekauft und ich habe es mir auf USB Stick gezogen! Kaufen würde ich es mir auch nie 

mal ehrlich, da wäre so viel drinn gewesen! Es ist jetzt nicht grotten schlecht. Also es sieht ja auch okay aus aber die enttäuschung war bei vielen sehr groß. Ich bin jetzt seit 18 Jahren Videogamer und seit ca. 14 Jahren PC & Konsolen Gamer und ich bin großer NfS Fan seit Teil II Anno 1996/97 aber was über die letzten Jahre bis auf Underground II & Most Wanted abgeliefert wurde ist unter aller sau! 

Auf das neue Entwickler Team freu ich mich jetzt schon


----------



## boss3D (13. Januar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Er hat es sich gekauft und ich habe es mir auf USB Stick gezogen! Kaufen würde ich es mir auch nie


Wäre doch garnicht notwendig gewesen. Da das Spiel sowieso ohne DVD läuft, hätte er dir diese nur zum Installieren borgen müssen ... 


ATImania schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt nicht grotten schlecht. Also es sieht ja auch okay aus aber die enttäuschung war bei vielen sehr groß.


Einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass es ein gutes Game ist, aber noch ein Bisschen mehr drinnen gewesen wäre. Ich bin zwar erste seit MW bei der NfS-Serie dabei, aber vielleicht gerade deswegen finde ich, dass UC durchaus an MW heranreicht. Alles dazwischen war nicht so der Oberhammer, aber jedes NfS hat seine Stärken. Mit meinem Freund gemeinsam durch die Stadt von Carbon zu rasen, ist auf seiner Xbox36ß einfach hammergeil, während man den SP vergessen kann. Man kann bei keinem NfS sagen, dass es prinzipiell schlecht ist. Man muss nur bereit sein, das Gute auch zu sehen. 


ATImania schrieb:


> Auf das neue Entwickler Team freu ich mich jetzt schon


Ob ich mich über das neue Entwicklerteam freuen soll, weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich bin auf jeden Fall froh, dass es mit der NfS-Serie weitergeht ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATImania (13. Januar 2009)

Das er mir nur die CD hätte geben müssen weiss ich 
Aber er wohnt in Hamburg und ich nähe Bremen


----------



## push@max (22. Januar 2009)

Es wird wohl doch noch ein Patch für UC erscheinen.

News: Need for Speed: Undercover - Neuigkeiten zum Patch - Games bei Motorsport-Total.com


----------



## boss3D (22. Januar 2009)

Oha, scheinbar hat man die Endkunden doch nicht vergessen. In erster Linie erwarte ich mir jedenfalls, dass die Schatten vom AA erfasst werden und je nach Möglichkeit event. ein höherer Schwierigkeitsgrad ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Februar 2009)

Hui.. also Need for Speed Undercover, welches ich mir vorgestern legal bei dem Spiele Laden meines Vertrauens erworben habe, überzeugt mich leider nicht ganz.
Die Story ist recht gut für NFS Verhältnisse und die Wagen sind einfach ein Traum. 
Dagegen steht allerdings ein recht schlechtes Antialiasing unter DX9 was mich persönlich schwer stört. 
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist meiner Meinung nach genau richtig angesetzt. Teilweise etwas knifflig aber auch wieder nicht zu schwer, sodass man nurnoch sein Keyboard gegen den Bildschirm werfen will. 
Mit meiner HD4850 @ 700/1115 Mhz läuft NFS:UC auch völlig ruckelfrei und flüssig! 
Im Gegenzug zu Pro Street ist es ein guter Fortschritt, Carbon fand ich persönlich allerdings einen Ticken besser!

Edit: Kann mir jemand sagen was einem diese "MasterEvents" bringen und ab wann es mit der Story jeweils weitergeht?


----------



## jayson (3. Februar 2009)

genau dazu musst du die master events fahren um in der story weiter zukommen... um wiederum master events freizuschalten musst du die rennen auf der karte fahren, aber auch nicht alle... ich bin sie immer in bestimmten regionen abgefahren...


----------



## Unbenannt123 (3. Februar 2009)

Hab mir das Spiel letztens auch mal zugelegt, weils im Preis gefallen ist. Ist halt das gewohnt gute NFS-Sehma. Ich finde aber es unterfordert einen. Die Straßen sind breit, der Verkehr dünn und das Handling einfach. Bei "Checkponit" komme ich meistens mit ner noch verbleibenden Minute ins Ziel und bei Rennen beträgt mein Abstand oft über "10, 12".
Most Wanted und Carbon waren da viel anspruchsvoller.


----------



## push@max (3. Februar 2009)

Kobra-07 schrieb:


> Ich finde aber es unterfordert einen. Die Straßen sind breit, der Verkehr dünn und das Handling einfach. Bei "Checkponit" komme ich meistens mit ner noch verbleibenden Minute ins Ziel und bei Rennen beträgt mein Abstand oft über "10, 12".
> Most Wanted und Carbon waren da viel anspruchsvoller.



Man muss natürlich auch berücksichtigen, dass es Spieler gibt, die gerade über Zehn sind.

Deshalb wäre es schlecht, wenn sich das Spiel nur an die Pro's richten würde.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Februar 2009)

Jetzt mal ich...

Ich habe so ziemlich alle NFS Teile durch...

Undercover hatte ich für meinen Sohn gekauft...

Aber jetzt spiele ich es auch...

Nun mal meine Fragen:

Ich habe Fahrerstufe 6....bekomme aber weder neue Fahrzeuge, noch Tuning bzw. Leistungsmöglichkeiten frei geschaltet...

Bin ich Blind ???

Übersehe ich was ???

Mfg


----------



## Unbenannt123 (4. Februar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ich...
> 
> Ich habe so ziemlich alle NFS Teile durch...
> 
> ...



Ne, ist normal. Man glaub zwar auf Stufe 6 sei man relativ weit -dachte ich ja auch- aber das ist nicht mal die Mitte. Und es gibt auch nur drei Stufen von Tuning-Upgrades. Solange du siehst, dass du gut mithalten kannst, ists ja sowieso egal.

@push@max: Hast schon recht, die konnten aber wenigstens Schwierigkeitsstufen einführen. Oder habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## N1lle (11. Februar 2009)

Ich brech mir hier grad ein ab. Auf der ganzen welt beschweren sich Leute des Game sei Kacke, es unterstütz kein 3 Way SLI oder sonst was. Und ich flack hier gemütlich mit meinem amd x2 4200+ 3gb ram und ner 86ergt von xfx mit der xxx version und kanns auf high zocken ohne Probleme ohne Ruckeln.^^


----------



## ATImania (11. Februar 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Ich brech mir hier grad ein ab. Auf der ganzen welt beschweren sich Leute des Game sei Kacke, es unterstütz kein 3 Way SLI oder sonst was. Und ich flack hier gemütlich mit meinem amd x2 4200+ 3gb ram und ner 86ergt von xfx mit der xxx version und kanns auf high zocken ohne Probleme ohne Ruckeln.^^


 
Die meisten Leute die hier zocken haben aber andere ansprüche 

1680x1050 - 1920x1080 auf Full HD TFT, AA 16x / AF, Details & Effekte + Schatten und VSync Komplett Hoch und auf "Ein" und solche schwerze 

Ich selber zocke es in:

*- 1024x768 (15" Philips TFT)*
*- Anti-Alaising 6x*
*- Anisotrophischer Filter *
*- Schatten (Aus)*
*- Umgebungs Details & Effekte (Hoch)*
*- Fahrzeug Details & Effekte (Hoch)*
*- Schaden (Hoch)*
*- Rauch (Ein)*

Ich hatte sogar über den ATi CCC die Performance meiner Radeon HD 4650 von "Leistung" auf "Ausgewogen" geändert

Fraps Benchmark während freier Fahrt mit viel Polizei:

2009-02-11 07:52:31 - nfs
Frames: 9235 - Time: 246878ms - *Avg: 37.407* - Min: 23 - Max: 62

Fraps Benchmark während Sprint Rennen mit viel Verkehr & 7 Gegner:

2009-02-11 07:59:04 - nfs
Frames: 9347 - Time: 238675ms - *Avg: 39.162* - Min: 27 - Max: 60

habe vorher mit AA 4x gezockt und hatte 42,5 Fps Avg. aber jetzt habe ich max. Einstellung gewählt. höher geht bei mir nicht und bis auf große Polizei Verfolgungsjagten mit paar extremen Momenten (knapp über 20 Fps) läuft es aber durchweg flüssig bei mir .

Und selbst in 1280x1024 hätte ich noch über 30 Fps Avg.!


----------



## N1lle (11. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute die hier zocken haben aber andere ansprüche
> 
> 1680x1050 - 1920x1080 auf Full HD TFT, AA 16x / AF, Details & Effekte + Schatten und VSync Komplett Hoch und auf "Ein" und solche schwerze
> 
> ...



ich zocke alles hoch schatten an auf 22 zoller aber nur auf der 1280er auflösung.


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

Da das zu meinem Erstaunen hier noch nicht gepostet wurde:

*Patch für NfS Undercover als Download erschienen - Bessere Performance *

@ push@max
Bitte beizeiten das Startposting überarbeiten und den Patch erwähnen/verlinken.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## N1lle (11. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Da das zu meinem Erstaunen hier noch nicht gepostet wurde:
> 
> *Patch für NfS Undercover als Download erschienen - Bessere Performance *
> 
> ...



ersetzt der meine EXE???


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> ersetzt der meine EXE???


Nö, wie kommst du drauf? Das ist ein Patch und kein Crack ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## N1lle (11. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nö, wie kommst du drauf? Das ist ein Patch und kein Crack ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




eben wegen dem zweiteren, aber egal funzt eh net der patch und hab eh keine probs


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> funzt eh net der patch


Woran scheitert es denn?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## N1lle (11. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Woran scheitert es denn?
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Old file not found. Is mir aber eig egal.


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Old file not found. Is mir aber eig egal.


Da hilft wohl nur eine Reparatur _(Start > Systemsteuerung > Software/Programme > Undercover > Reparieren)_, oder eine Neuinstallation. Du musst selbst wissen, ob dir die bessere Performance den Aufwand wert ist ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATImania (11. Februar 2009)

@ N1lle

zockst du auch mit Full AA / AF?? und 1280x1024 ist nicht 1680x1050 oder 1920x1080 
Und die Ansprüche einiger Hardcore Gamer auf diesem Board liegen etwas über unseren ansprüchen 

Da würde es bei dir auch ruckeln 

Bei mir läuft es auch flüssig aber ich zocke es auch in "normal" Hohen Einstellungen.

PS: Der Patch geht bei mir auch nicht! Selber Fehler wie bei E1lle und ich habe es gestern abend installiert


----------



## N1lle (11. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Da hilft wohl nur eine Reparatur _(Start > Systemsteuerung > Software/Programme > Undercover > Reparieren)_, oder eine Neuinstallation. Du musst selbst wissen, ob dir die bessere Performance den Aufwand wert ist ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




 ich kack auf dem Patch wie viel FPS gibt er denn 2? 

Mal so ne Frage mit was zockt ihr? Tasta, Lenkrad oder Gamepad?

NFS:UG hab ich mal mitn Joystick probiert, 3 Rennen gings, dann war der Saitek an der Wand.


EDIT: auch gestern Installiert.


----------



## ATImania (11. Februar 2009)

Ich habe Xbox 360 Controller 

PS: Ich hätte den Patch schon gerne aber geht nicht 
Also 5 - 10 Fps kann so ein Patch je nach Einstellung und Performance schon bringen!


----------



## N1lle (11. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Ich habe Xbox 360 Controller




Den will ich auch.


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage mit was zockt ihr? Tasta, Lenkrad oder Gamepad?


Xbox 360 Controller for Windows ... 

Ich konnte den Patch gleich beim ersten Versuch problemlos in wenigen Sekunden installieren. Allerdings konnte ich grakabedingt noch nicht testen, wie viel er wirklich bringt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## N1lle (11. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Xbox 360 Controller for Windows ...
> 
> Ich konnte den Patch gleich beim ersten Versuch problemlos in wenigen Sekunden installieren. Allerdings konnte ich grakabedingt noch nicht testen, wie viel er wirklich bringt.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Tja mit na 75er LE^^ Interesse an ner xfx 86ergt xxx??^^


----------



## ATImania (11. Februar 2009)

Ich nutze aber den Xbox 360 Controller mit USB Kabel! Vielleicht kaufe ich mir aber nochmal ein zweiten Wireless dazu


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Interesse an ner xfx 86ergt xxx??^^


Soll das ein Scherz sein? Ich steige bestimmt nicht von Müll auf Schrott um ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## N1lle (11. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Soll das ein Scherz sein? Ich steige bestimmt nicht von Müll auf Schrott um ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



ey die 86er is episch die hat schon was drauf.........

was habtn ihr für die gamepads gezahlt?? die warn doch ma billiger.


----------



## ATImania (11. Februar 2009)

X360 Pad mit USB Kabel = 34,99€
X360 Pad Wireless = 44,99€

Zumindest sind das die Preise von userem Media Markt 
Aber die 35€ habe ich gezahlt.


----------



## N1lle (11. Februar 2009)

hm ich denke vllt auch über des speedlinkg 360 modell nach für pc


----------



## ATImania (11. Februar 2009)

Das Speedlink Modell kostet 29,99€ oder??

Also das Original lohnt sich schon wirklich! Für mich das mit beste was überhaupt an der Xbox 360 dran ist


----------



## N1lle (11. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Das Speedlink Modell kostet 29,99€ oder??
> 
> Also das Original lohnt sich schon wirklich! Für mich das mit beste was überhaupt an der Xbox 360 dran ist




14,99 für mich.


----------



## ATImania (11. Februar 2009)

ja okay das ist dann natürlich schon ein deutlicher unterschied 
Aber trotzdem ist das Original jeden Cent Wert 

Aber ich glaube wir kommen off Topic^^


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> die warn doch ma billiger.


Wenn 50 € für dich billig sind ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## N1lle (11. Februar 2009)

gibts en sammelthread für xbox 360 pad fetishisten???


----------



## Galford (11. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe das hier jemand eine Antwort für mich hat.

Ich würde gerne den neuen Patch für Undercover installiert lassen, aber ich habe unter dem Auto nur einen statischen Schatten. Den bisher dynamischen Schatten wird nicht mehr angezeigt, trotz höchsten Einstellungen. PS3 und XBox360-User haben weiterhin einen dynamischen Schatten und das Spiel soll auch noch besser laufen.

Meine Frage ist: habt ihr nach dem Patch noch dynamische Autoschatten oder nicht? Liegt es an meiner 8800 Gtx, da das Spiel vielleicht die Schatten erst ab 1Gb freischaltet? Ist das das Geheimnis der "besseren" Performance?

Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass noch mehr Schatten fehlen, allerdings nur kleinere und nicht etwa von Bäumen oder größeren Objekten.

Habe gerade den 182.05 als Treiber drauf, habe das Spiel aber auch mit einem älteren Treiber getestet. Gleiches Ergebnis.

Ohne Autoschatten patche ich zurück, sollte aber eine GTX285 die Schatten korrekt darstellen lasse ich den Patch installiert, da der Wechsel auf eine GTX285 als beschlossen gilt.

Ich hoffe auf eine Antwort und bedanke mich vorab.


----------



## push@max (12. Februar 2009)

Galford schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass noch mehr Schatten fehlen, allerdings nur kleinere und nicht etwa von Bäumen oder größeren Objekten.



Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie viel % an Performance es mehr dank dem Patch gibt...allerdings könnte das schon einmal eine Erklärung liefern.


----------



## Frickie (15. Februar 2009)

hat das spiel eigentlich probleme mit SLI?
zocke in 1680x1050, wenn ich eine GPU abschalte läuft es schön flüssig bei 45 FPS, wenn ich die zweite einschalte hab ich noch 21 FPS.
schade eigentlich, hätte das gern gezockt aber immer eine GPU abschalten is mir zu blöd...


----------



## ATImania (16. Februar 2009)

also ich habe mal eine Frage,

Ich bin gerade bei meinem Bruder und zocke NfS Undercover in 1440x900 mit AA 6x und Details & Effekte komplett auf Hoch aber optisch sind deutlich mehr Treppen zu sehen bzw. sieht bei mir auf meinem 15" Philips TFT in 1024x768 mit AA 4x das Bild deutlich klarer aus! Woran kann das liegen??

Mein Bruder hat einen 20" TFT von Captiva mit max. 1440x900! und ich einen 15" TFT von Philips.


----------



## boss3D (16. Februar 2009)

Lass mich raten: Er hat eine Geforce?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATImania (16. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Er hat eine Geforce?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Jup 

Eine Geforce 9500 GT! 

Ich meine unsere Systeme sind so ziehmlich gleich! Er hat:

AMD Athlon X2 5600+ (2,91 GHz)
GeForce 9500 GT 1 GB
3 GB DDR II PC-800 Speicher
320 GB HDD
WinXP 32 Bit (Service Pack 2)

und ich:

AMD Athlon X2 5000+ (2,61 GHz)
ATI Radeon HD 4650 1 GB
3 GB DDR II PC-800 Speicher
320 GB HDD
WinXP 32 Bit (Service Pack 3)

Nur sieht Undercover wie gesagt auf meinem 15" Philips TFT in 1024x768 mit 4x AA und Details & Effekte "Hoch" etwas besser aus als bei ihm 20" TFT in 1440x900 und 6x AA mit Details & Effekte "Hoch". 

Eigentlich dachte ich müsste es anders herum sein


----------



## boss3D (16. Februar 2009)

Subjektiv gesehen, bieten Radeons meiner Meinung nach die bessere Bildqualität. Mich wundert es nicht, dass dir das Game auf deiner Ati "schöner" vorkommt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATImania (17. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Subjektiv gesehen, bieten Radeons meiner Meinung nach die bessere Bildqualität. Mich wundert es nicht, dass dir das Game auf deiner Ati "schöner" vorkommt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Okay Danke 

Ich bin auch der Meinung ATi Radeons sind Qualitativ etwas besser aber als ich das gesehen habe ich mich erschrocken. Das sah bei ihm so aus, als hätte ich bei mir Anti-Alaising auf "Aus" und die Grafikkarte von Qualität auf Leistung gestellt. Und das bei einer deutlich höheren Auflösung + mehr AA. 

Zum schluss hatte ich seine Grafikkarte von "Ausgewogen" wieder auf "Qualität" gestellt und dann sah es schon etwas besser aus aber nach wie vor denke ich sieht es bei mir ein tick besser aus. 

Aber danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich ihm sagen, er soll in Zukunft sowieso ATi kaufen


----------



## boss3D (17. Februar 2009)

Heute wurden *11 neue Screens zu NfS Shift* veröffentlicht. Davon, dass es sich dabei um Ingame-Material handelt, ist jedoch nicht auszugehen. Ich finde es einfach traurig, in welche Richtung NfS sich jetzt entwickelt. Wo besteht denn jetzt bitte noch ein Unterschied zwischen der NfS-Serie und den restlichen Rennspielen? In meinen Augen wird Shift einfach ein DIRT/GRID, dass man unter dem Namen der Serie verkauft ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Eiche (22. Februar 2009)

RICHTIG!


----------



## boss3D (22. Februar 2009)

Most Wanted und Undercover waren klar die besten Teile. Undercover finde ich grafisch ohnehin top _(zumindest auf einer HD4k-Radeon )_, aber MW altert jetzt schon stark. Wirklich gut sieht es nur noch auf der Xbox 360 aus.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob das Kapitel "Undercover" für EA jetzt abgeschlossen ist, oder darf man noch auf weitere Patches hoffen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bl4ck045 (24. Februar 2009)

ich denke mal ein paar patches werden da noch kommen^^
und ja ich fand MW auch am allerbesten der NFS Serie und Underground 2 war auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Shibi (25. Februar 2009)

Moin,

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem NFS Undercover. Die Schatten sehen extrem verpixelt aus, man kann die Pixel richtig zählen und sie flimmern sehr stark. Außerdem ändern sie sich nicht, egal ob ich die Schatten auf niedrig, mittel oder hoch stelle. Lediglich auf "aus" sind sie weg. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte oder wie ich das wegbekomme?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## boss3D (25. Februar 2009)

Patch drauf? Aktueller Catalyst drauf?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Shibi (26. Februar 2009)

Catalyst ist aktuell. Patch hab ich noch nicht drauf, werde ich nacher mal versuchen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## ATImania (26. Februar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem NFS Undercover. Die Schatten sehen extrem verpixelt aus, man kann die Pixel richtig zählen und sie flimmern sehr stark. Außerdem ändern sie sich nicht, egal ob ich die Schatten auf niedrig, mittel oder hoch stelle. Lediglich auf "aus" sind sie weg. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte oder wie ich das wegbekomme?
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Das ist Standart! Das Problem hat so ziehmlich jeder 
Das habe ich auch. Das liegt an der suboptimalen Programierung des Games! Ich zocke auch mit Schatten auf "Aus".


----------



## boss3D (26. Februar 2009)

@ Shibi
Kannst du mal einen Screen von deinem Schatten-Problem posten?!

Entgegen der Aussage von "ATImania" sehen die Schatten bei mir dank dem Patch garnicht mehr so schlecht aus. Von "verpixelt" kann kaum noch die Rede sein. Eher etwas grobkörnig.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (26. Februar 2009)

Der Patch konnte die Schattenqualität tatsächlich noch etwas verbessern


----------



## ATImania (26. Februar 2009)

Ja gut aber ohne Patch ist dieses beschriebene Problem normal! Wenn es durch den Patch nur noch grobkörnig rüber kommt ist es ja immer hin schon einmal eine verbesserung


----------



## push@max (26. Februar 2009)

Kann jemand eine Performance-Verbesserung bestätigen? Hatte gelesen, dass die FPS steigen sollen.


----------



## boss3D (26. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe in etwa die gleiche Performance wie vor dem Patch. Das Game läuft immer noch absolut flüssig. Alles was man vom Patch merkt, ist der deutlich angestiegene Schwierigkeitsgrad und deswegen rate ich Anfängern stark dazu, auf den Patch zu verzichten, da es durchaus frustet, wenn man ein Rennen beim 100ten Versuch immer noch 2 Sekunden vor dem Ziel verliert ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATImania (27. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> da es durchaus frustet, wenn man ein Rennen beim 100ten Versuch immer noch 2 Sekunden vor dem Ziel verliert ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Wir können ja mal Online zocken und mal schauen wer dann gefrustet ist


----------



## Shibi (27. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mir grad ein paar Screens im Internet angeschaut, die Schatten sehen da auch so grob aus. 
Wirkt fast so als wären die Schatten auf "Low" gestellt. Da müssen sie dringend noch ein zweites Patch machen. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## boss3D (27. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal Online zocken und mal schauen wer dann gefrustet ist


Nur nicht übermütig werden! Meine Aussage war nicht auf mich bezogen!  

Im Übrigen bin ich kein großer Fan von Online-Zocken. Ein sehr guter Single Player ist mir am liebsten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATImania (27. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nur nicht übermütig werden! Meine Aussage war nicht auf mich bezogen!
> 
> Im Übrigen bin ich kein großer Fan von Online-Zocken. Ein sehr guter Single Player ist mir am liebsten.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ja so geht es mir auch! Ich zocke ab und zu mal ganz gerne Online wenn ich langeweile habe und Storymode schon 2 mal durch habe aber sonst ist mit ein guter Singleplayer Mode auch wichtiger 

Sollte auch keine Herausforderung sein aber es passte so schön zu deinem Post


----------



## boss3D (28. Februar 2009)

Ich habe den SinglePlayer schon 3 Mal durch und habe gestern erst angefangen, das Game mit dem Patch ein 4tes Mal zu zocken. Dass es jetzt frustrierend schwer sein muss, vermute ich, weil ich bereits meinen Bruder mit Patch zocken sah und er ist wirklich nicht schlecht in Renngames. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine größeren Probleme, was den Schwierigkeitsgrad betrifft, aber ich bin ja auch noch am Anfangt ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (28. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe den SinglePlayer schon 3 Mal durch und habe gestern erst angefangen, das Game mit dem Patch ein 4tes Mal zu zocken. Dass es jetzt frustrierend schwer sein muss, vermute ich, weil ich bereits meinen Bruder mit Patch zocken sah und er ist wirklich nicht schlecht in Renngames. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine größeren Probleme, was den Schwierigkeitsgrad betrifft, aber ich bin ja auch noch am Anfangt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Wow, das 4x...Dir muss das Spiel aber sehr gut gefallen 

Ich finde den Patch gut, weil er auch die Spieldauer erhöht und man bei den Rennen jetzt nicht locker lassen darf.


----------



## boss3D (28. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Wow, das 4x...Dir muss das Spiel aber sehr gut gefallen


Ja, mir gefällt es auch sehr gut. Ich habe doch schon oft genug gesagt, dass UC und MW für mich die besten NfSs überhaupt sind ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Shibi (28. Februar 2009)

Da bin ich wohl dasg enaue Gegenteil von euch. Ich liebe es online zu spielen, Singleplayer spiele ich bei den meisten Spielen nur einmal durch, wenn überhaupt.
Bei den meisten Spielen ist die KI viel zu schnell zu durchschauen. Nach spätestens 2 oder 3 Stunden weiss man genau wie die anderen reagieren und ab diesem Punkt wird es langweillig. Noch schlimmer ist es wenn die KI strohdumm ist. ^^ Um ein Beispiel aus NFS:U zu nennen: Nachdem man über Nagelbänder gefahren ist kann man noch locker 30 Minuten im Kreis rum fahren und die 10 Polizeiautos um einen rum fahen brav mit, ohne einen zu stoppen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## push@max (28. Februar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Um ein Beispiel aus NFS:U zu nennen: Nachdem man über Nagelbänder gefahren ist kann man noch locker 30 Minuten im Kreis rum fahren und die 10 Polizeiautos um einen rum fahen brav mit, ohne einen zu stoppen.



Mit oder ohne Patch?


----------



## ATImania (1. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Patch?



ohne Patch!!! Zumindest kann ich das auch 
Hatte nur noch 2 Reifen die ganz waren und bin mit 40 Km/h vor der Polizei geflohen 

Die sind auf der Autobahn schon brav neben mir gefahren und ich habe mir schon ein Hinderniss raus gesucht auf dem GPS und nach 10 Minuten in aller ruhe habe ich dann 10 Polizeiwagen auf einmal geschrottet und bin entkommen 

Und wenn ich ein Game das zweite mal durch zocke und ich weiss was schon auf mich zu kommt, dann achte ich ganz entspannt auch auf Dinge wie "schöne Explosionen oder schöne Effekte (Sonne, Licht&Schatten, Wasser Effekte usw.). Kurz gesagt kann ich dann Dinge genießen auf die ich das erste mal nicht achten konnte weil ich zu sehr konzentriert war


----------



## boss3D (1. März 2009)

^^ Bei mir ist das wieder genau umgekehrt. Beim ersten Mal achte ich in einem Game fast nur auf die Grafik und vergesse dabei fast, dass auf mich geschossen wird _(z.B. Warhead)_. Erst beim zweiten Mal konzentriere ich mich dann hauptsächlich auf die Story ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (1. März 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Bei mir ist das wieder genau umgekehrt. Beim ersten Mal achte ich in einem Game fast nur auf die Grafik und vergesse dabei fast, dass auf mich geschossen wird _(z.B. Warhead)_. Erst beim zweiten Mal konzentriere ich mich dann hauptsächlich auf die Story ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D





  Ich guck mich auch erst immer mal um


----------



## Railroadfighter (1. März 2009)

Ich achte erst im zweiten Durchgang auf die Grafik. Zumindest, wenn ich nicht schon schöneres gesehen habe.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## push@max (1. März 2009)

Bevor der Reiz und Glanz des Neuen vergeht, schaue ich beim ersten Durchspielen auch genau hin...man weiß ja nicht, wann man das Spiel wieder in Angriff nimmt. 

Mein Rekord liegt bei FarCry mit 4x durchspielen


----------



## boss3D (1. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Mein Rekord liegt bei FarCry mit 4x durchspielen


Meiner liegt bei 8x MW ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Doney (6. März 2009)

zockt ihr eigentlich nfs mit lenkrad

ich muss mit tastatur zocken... waaah


----------



## ATImania (6. März 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> zockt ihr eigentlich nfs mit lenkrad
> 
> ich muss mit tastatur zocken... waaah



Ich zock es mit meinem Xbox 360 Controller!! 
Steuerung geht Butterweich mit den LT und RT Schulter Tasten Gas & Bremse! Cooles feeling und für mich die beste variante


----------



## push@max (6. März 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> zockt ihr eigentlich nfs mit lenkrad
> 
> ich muss mit tastatur zocken... waaah



ich habe bislang immer mit Tastatur gezockt...hätte ich einen 360 Controller, würde ich damit spielen.


----------



## boss3D (6. März 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Ich zock es mit meinem Xbox 360 Controller


Ich ebenfalls ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Galford (6. März 2009)

Da ich auf meine Frage keine Antwort bekommen habe, probier ich es halt ein paar Seiten später.

Mein erster Post:

"Ich würde gerne den neuen Patch für Undercover installiert lassen, aber ich habe unter dem Auto nur einen statischen Schatten. Den bisher dynamischen Schatten wird nicht mehr angezeigt, trotz höchsten Einstellungen. PS3 und XBox360-User haben weiterhin einen dynamischen Schatten und das Spiel soll auch noch besser laufen.

Meine Frage ist: *habt ihr nach dem Patch noch dynamische Autoschatten oder nicht?* Liegt es an meiner 8800 Gtx, da das Spiel vielleicht die Schatten erst ab 1Gb freischaltet? Ist das das Geheimnis der "besseren" Performance?

Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass noch mehr Schatten fehlen, allerdings nur kleinere und nicht etwa von Bäumen oder größeren Objekten."

Ich würde es ja selbst hin und her patchen, aber dank DRM geht mir wegen jedem Mist eine Aktivierung verloren. Das Spiel nur zu "reparieren" geht nicht - der Patch bleibt installiert.


----------



## push@max (6. März 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich ebenfalls ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ist die Reichweite von dem Controller gut? Ich würde jetzt ca. 3m weit weg sitzen, den Controller noch in eine andere Richtung halten, als der Sender ist.

Passt das wohl?


----------



## boss3D (6. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ist die Reichweite von dem Controller gut? Ich würde jetzt ca. 3m weit weg sitzen, den Controller noch in eine andere Richtung halten, als der Sender ist.
> 
> Passt das wohl?


Ich kann mich aus raumtechnischen Gründen maximal knappe 10 Meter vom PC entfernen _(horizontal)_, aber selbst über diese Strecke funktioniert der Controller noch einwandfrei. Da das Funksignal auch durch meinen Körper durchgeht, vermute ich, dass es auch durch eine geschlossenen Tür durchgehen würde. Also die Funksignalstärke des Xbox 360 Controllers ist wirklich gut ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATImania (6. März 2009)

Rein theoretisch könnte man bei einer einer Distanz von 3 Metern zum PC auch mit der USB Kabel Version zocken, da selbst die USB Version reichlich Kabel zur verfügung hat 

Aber die Signal stärke (um auf das Thema zurück zu kommen) soll wirklich gut sein! Also zu Empfehlen sind sie beide auf jeden Fall!! Hab mich schon so an das Xbox 360 Gameplay gewöhnt, dass eine andere Steuerung wirklich schwer fällt


----------



## push@max (7. März 2009)

Die Kabel-Version ist mir allgemein zu unflexibel...ich benutze jetzt bereits ein Gamepad mit Kabel, das ist nicht so toll.

Werde mir dann demnächst für 38€ den kabellosen Controller bestellen.


----------



## ATImania (7. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Kabel-Version ist mir allgemein zu unflexibel...ich benutze jetzt bereits ein Gamepad mit Kabel, das ist nicht so toll.
> 
> Werde mir dann demnächst für 38€ den kabellosen Controller bestellen.



Ja stimmt man ist unflexibler aber als stolzer Wii besitzer habe ich mit meinen Wiimotes schon genügend Akkus im Betrieb und da brauch ich nicht noch ein Batterie fressendes Xbox 360 Pad wenn ich sowieso nur 1 Meter vor dem TFT sitze 

Da reichen 3 Meter USB Kabel allemal um sich in alle rchtungen zu bewegen


----------



## Speedi (24. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe seit heute ein Problem mit NFS Undercover, welches ich sonst nicht hatte.
Und zwar: Wenn ich das Spiel starte geht alles normal, bis ich mein Profil auswählen soll. Dann wähle ich das eben aus und dann werden die Daten geladen.
Und wenn er mit dem Laden fertig ist, komm ich auf den Desktop und Windows sagt: "nfs.exe funktioniert nicht mehr [BlaBla]"

Kennt jemand das Problem oder ne Lösung?

Am Profil liegt's nicht, habe ein neues erstellt: Gleicher Fehler
Der Patch ist auch drauf.
KEIN HD-Mod.

Sys:
Q9550,
GTX 280,
4 GB RAM,
Vista HP x64


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## ATImania (24. März 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe seit heute ein Problem mit NFS Undercover, welches ich sonst nicht hatte.
> Und zwar: Wenn ich das Spiel starte geht alles normal, bis ich mein Profil auswählen soll. Dann wähle ich das eben aus und dann werden die Daten geladen.
> ...



Klingt für mich wie nach einer beschädigten Datei. Ich würde mein Savegame sichern und das Spiel Deinstallieren und wieder neu Installieren. 

Sonst wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Speedi (25. März 2009)

Hab deinen Rat befaolgt, aber leider tritt der Fehler wieder auf...  
Ist alles sehr merkwürdig.

Ich werde das Spiel mal auf meinem "alten" XP-Rechner installieren, vielleicht geht's da ja besser!

Vielleicht kann mir ja noch jemand helfen!?


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## orangeblood (25. März 2009)

wenn dus deinstalliert hast, schonmal in die registry geschaut wegen übrigen einträgen von undercover. vll hilfts ja...

mfg orangeblood


----------



## Speedi (25. März 2009)

Öhm...
Wo sind denn die Einträge von Undercover GENAU in der Registry?


Gruß,
Kepi007

PS: Auf meinem XP-Rechner läuft das Spiel einwandfrei...


----------



## ATImania (25. März 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> PS: Auf meinem XP-Rechner läuft das Spiel einwandfrei...



Also ich nutze auch "nur" WinXP Home 32 Bit und wie gesagt da läuft es auch. Über Vista oder Win7 Beta kann ich nichts sagen, da ich da keine erfahrung habe. Aber eigentlich sollte es auch problemlos mit Vista laufen!


----------



## Kingmakke (29. März 2009)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem...
Ist es normal, dass die letzten beiden NFTS Teile (also Pro Street und Undercover) mit so niedrigen FPS Werten laufen???
Undercover "rennt" bei mir mit 8-14 FPS bei 1280x1024, Pro Street lief in Wüsten Rennen teilweise nur mit 2-5 FPS!!! (trotzdem hab ichs ganz durchgespielt xD)...
Rechner siehe Signatur...dürfte doch eig kein Problem sein...sonst läuft eig. KEIN Spiel SO schlecht bei mir...

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
Kingmakke


----------



## CeresPK (29. März 2009)

haste im Treiber vlt 16x AA (ausversehen) eingeschaltet


----------



## BamBuchi (29. März 2009)

LOL xDDDD

Naja, aber respekt das du es mt so geringer fps durchgespielt hast


----------



## ATImania (29. März 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> LOL xDDDD
> 
> Naja, aber respekt das du es mt so geringer fps durchgespielt hast



Genau das dachte ich auch!! Naja bei 2 - 5 Fps hätte er vom Intro vorm Start bis zum Start selber noch ein Kaffee kochen können 

Ne also Normal ist das auf keinen Fall. Gut ich zocke wie gesagt auf meinem 15" Phillips TFT nur mit 1024x768 aber mit 4x AA und alles auch Hoch mit durchschnittlich 44 Fps!


----------



## Speedi (31. März 2009)

Also nochmal zurück zu meinem Problem:

Also ich hab mal in der Registry geschaut, aber dort ist der Eintrag nach dem Deinstallieren gar nicht mehr vorhanden.
Und es ging ja mal auf meinem Vista!! Nach so 2 Wocen wollte ich das dann mal wieder spielen, aber dann trat dieser komische Fehler auf...

Naja, da scheint wohl irgendwo der Wurm drin zu sein.
Mal sehen, irgendwann werde ich das System eh mal wieder neu aufsetzen!  

Danke nochmal an alle, die geholfen haben!


----------



## xx00xx (31. März 2009)

Kingmakke schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem...
> Ist es normal, dass die letzten beiden NFTS Teile (also Pro Street und Undercover) mit so niedrigen FPS Werten laufen???
> Undercover "rennt" bei mir mit 8-14 FPS bei 1280x1024, Pro Street lief in Wüsten Rennen teilweise nur mit 2-5 FPS!!! (trotzdem hab ichs ganz durchgespielt xD)...
> Rechner siehe Signatur...dürfte doch eig kein Problem sein...sonst läuft eig. KEIN Spiel SO schlecht bei mir...
> ...





wie kann das sein, ich habs mit mienem alten rechner ( X2 5600+, GF 7950 GT, 2GB ram ) alles auf high und in 1680x 1050, anti anastilizing allerdings nur 4x, hatte so 40 - max. 70 fps 

vill hast du alte treiber drauf?


----------



## Beamer (31. März 2009)

bei mir lief es auch alles auf high 
mit ( X2 4200+, HD4850,2GB ram) das ist wiklich merkwürdig.


----------



## Speedi (3. April 2009)

Also mit Radeon-Karten performt das Spiel besser, als mit nVidia-Karten.
Vielleicht liegt's daran?
Aber anständig laufen müsste es eigentlich schon...


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (8. April 2009)

So, hier mal mein Traumauto Audi R8!!

Top Speed: 248 MPH



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allgemein hat mir NfS Undercover sehr gut gefallen. Einziges Manko: viiiel zu kurz. Ich habs in ca. 12h durchgespielt und hab nicht einmal so gestresst d.h. ich hab' auch nicht Missionsbedürftige Rennen gemeistert. Die Spielsequenzen sind gut animiert (schaut fast wie ein Film aus). Die Polizei mit ihren SUV's sind irgendwie zu schnell (ja die haben mich sogar mit dem Lamborhini der 180MPH fuhr eingeholt), aber das macht es ja nur spaßiger. Die Polizei hat eine gute KI aber trotzdem hat sie mich nur einmal eingebuchtet (Nagelstreifen). 
Fazit: NfS: Undercover ist es wert gespielt zu werden. Von mir gibts ne glatte 8.8!!

p.s.:Settings all maxed out!

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. April 2009)

mach dein bild bitte n bisschen kleiner (maximale bildbreite 900 pixel)
nervt wenn man rüberscrollen muss 
ich habs auch gestern neu angefangen... poste gleich mal ein bild meines autos


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (8. April 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> mach dein bild bitte n bisschen kleiner (maximale bildbreite 900 pixel)
> nervt wenn man rüberscrollen muss
> ich habs auch gestern neu angefangen... poste gleich mal ein bild meines autos



Okok, wenn mir jemand sagt wie er das macht....(xD, kann es noch nicht)


Mfg

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (8. April 2009)

hallo

Fahre zurzeit auch wieder NFS UC, und hatte gestern abend das Problem das mir NFS abgeschmiert... Und ich weiß nit warum...

Kam mit einmal nur "NFS.exe hat ein Problem verursacht und muß beendet werden....". Und schon war der Spaß vorbei...


----------



## SLIKX (27. Mai 2009)

Ich installiers grad neu


----------



## C Punkt (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in letzter zeit überhaupt nichts an meinem system geändert, nur als ich heute wieder undercover zocken wollte (habe heute morgen schon gezockt gehabt) kam die meldung: profil konnte nicht geladen werden. Jetzt seh ich auch dass (als ich ein neues erstellt habe) die datei unter eigene dateien mit nur 59 kb kleiner ist als die intakte speicherdatei. Bin schon recht weit und möchte nicht von vorne anfangen. Weiß jemand was ich machen muss oder an was das gelegen haben könnte?? Habe schon mit so save editors versucht nen check sum fix zu machen, klappt aber nicht:/ Vllt kann man das system zurücksetzen um an die alte Datei zu gelangen?


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (19. September 2009)

nein-kannste vergessenda dabei dateien nicht wiederhergestellt werden - z.b. wenn du was downloadest und dann systemwiederherstellung machst ist der immernoch da

also es werden nur installationen und diverse regestryeinträge rückgängig gemacht - sorry aber das ist leider pfutsch...


----------



## ElecTriXx (28. Juli 2012)

Da es offensichtlich nicht sehr von intelligenz zeugt, hilfe mit ner gecrackten version zu erwarten, tuts mir leid.
Deswegen wird der Beitrag hier auch gelöscht.

Zu dem kaufen fürn 10er Thema.
Ich habs mir schon besorgt, Ich wollte nur wissen wie es läuft und da es ziemlich mies war und ich öfters gelesen hab dass der Patch einen FPS-Schub bringt, wollte ichs auch mal mit Patch sehen, ich habs jetzt hinbekommen und hab mir das Spiel auch gekauft.

Dem Spiel würde Ich nur 5 von 10 Punkten geben, das einzige was wirklich gut ist, ist die Autoauswahl.

Die Story/Engine eher nicht..


----------



## Freeak (1. August 2012)

Du erwartest ernsthaft mit ner gecrackten Version auf Hilfe? Na dann, wünsche ich dir viel glück dabei. Denn das ist in KEINEM öffentlichen Forum gerne gesehen. 

Kauf dir das Original für nen 10ner und installiere den Patch, danach kann man weitersehen....


----------

